#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-21
<triptec> in ubuntu, is it possible to detect 2 gestures at the same time?
<Satoris> Yes.
<triptec> or is it like windows where one have to release a gesture before another one can begin
<triptec> os
<triptec> oh*
<triptec> I'm about to make a multitouch flash application will that work u think?
<triptec> on ubuntu?
<Satoris> Flash as in Adobe Flash?
<triptec> yeah
<Satoris> Probably not.
<triptec> oh
<triptec> well, I guess I didn't really think so but I was more hoping
<cnd> triptec, you can make flash apps, but they don't have any multitouch support in ubuntu
<cnd> being closed source and all, we don't have any way of fixing that
<cnd> especially since they've abandoned flash on Linux anyway
<dandrader> cnd, flash is abandoned on Linux!? oh, didn't know that..
<cnd> dandrader, yeah
<cnd> adobe has stopped development
<cnd> they have committed to a few years of security fixes
<cnd> but that's it
<dandrader> when was that announced?
<cnd> a couple months ago
<dandrader> ok..
<Satoris> They are providing it with Chrome, though.
<cnd> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/adobe-abandons-linux/10418
<dandrader> hopefully html5 replaces all current flash use cases overtime
<cnd> dandrader, bregma, tvoss, Satoris: standups :)
<dandrader> as for my status report: checking how nux is integrated with compiz in unity. putting geis events into nux
<Satoris> In addition to Arsenal I have been working on my other team. In fact, I'm not sure if I should even be here any more.
<cnd> I got some X patches off my plate, so I need to do some small revisions to the uTouch article and then some more research
<tvoss> sprint organization, Kanban fun
<cnd> Satoris, if you have other work, then I think it's ok if you don't keep coming to this meeting
<cnd> it probably won't last much beyond this week anyway
<cnd> Satoris, just make sure to follow up and get the arsenal stuff done
<cnd> Satoris, where does that stand?
<Satoris> I have a merge request going.
<cnd> ok
<Satoris> Then I need to get it run on the production machines.
<bregma> it's a stat holiday here today
<cnd> bregma, ok, please leave then :)
<cnd> we don't want your kind round here no more
<bregma> I just did, not I'm back again
<cnd> until tomorrow :)
<bregma> I don;t seem to have a login to the kanban -- should I, or do I need to go to someone?
<Satoris> Getting back to knee deep C++ was an interesting change. All those static hoops you have to leap through and all.
<cnd> tvoss, bregma's comment ^^
<tvoss> bregma, just don't ask ;)
<dandrader> cnd, is there any problem in having multiple subscriptions with the very same parameters/filters?
<cnd> dandrader, I don't think so
<dandrader> cool
<dandrader> I was wondering the other day, what's the use case for gesture classes that dynamically appear, change and go away?
<bregma> that should only happen when the mythical programmable recognizer comes into being
<dandrader> hmm
<cnd> dandrader, we had some interesting ideas way back that never materialized
<cnd> bregma created geis in a way that provided for those ideas
<cnd> but some areas look like holes or odd interfaces without them
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-22
<cnd> dandrader, you're a bit quick on the merge trigger :)
<dandrader> cnd, what happened?
<cnd> I hadn't approved the MP from yesterday, cause I wasn't sure if your response to the GBE_MAX_TOUCHES would highlight a deeper issue
<cnd> it's all good now for this MP, but please check the review status before merging
<dandrader> ah, yeah. now that you said that. I didn't notice that you didn't set the comment as "Approve" and left it just as a comment
<dandrader> I had it as 12 because I was thinking about the maximum number of simultaneous touches that could land on a device we support, not as the maximum number of touches on a single gesture
<cnd> I wondered if that wasn't the case
<cnd> tvoss, dandrader, bregma_, standups!
<tvoss> kanban fun
<tvoss> oh, and itv's
<cnd> I'm going to be cleaning the utouch bugs today so we can easily see what we need to get to
<dandrader> adding multitouch gestures to nux
<dandrader> tvoss, what's an "itv"?
<tvoss> dandrader, an interview
<dandrader> ah, ok
<cnd> dandrader, what's going on with bug 978378?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978378 in unity (Ubuntu) "A window can be moved even when some fingers are not over it" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978378
<dandrader> cnd, not working on it. at the time is was depending on something from utouch stack to get fixed and released but when that finally happened there were other priorities and now with the plan to move gestures stuff from unity to nux that one will have to wait quite a bit more
<dandrader> will update its status
<cnd> ok
<cnd> dandrader, be sure to remove the milestone
<dandrader> cnd, can't do it myself
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I removed it
<cnd> bregma, howdy, I'm cleaning up the utouch bugs
<cnd> in particular, what's the status of bug 997630
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997630 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "evince and eog broken on remote sessions (X, NX, x2go and VNC)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997630
<bregma> I'm trying to see what's going on, there's nothing obvious in geis that would cause the described behaviour, but you never know
<cnd> ok
<cnd> bregma, I see you're assigned to bug 803408 and bug 901692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 803408 in utouch-geis "Subscribing with an empty list of devices subscribes all events" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803408
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901692 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "Need a per-subscription callback context parameter" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901692
<cnd> should you be removed from the assignee?
<bregma> wait a bit, I still have some spare cycles over the next few days
<cnd> ok
<cnd> argh, ppa purging is a pain
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-23
<cnd> good morning
<bregma> hey
<cnd> I'm going to be following up on a few bugs, but mostly doing research
<bregma> I broke the geis, sorry guys, I'm fixing it now
<cnd> oh?
<cnd> is it failing to build?
<dandrader> morning
<cnd> tvoss, standups
<bregma> well, it works fine in real life but the test cases fail
<tvoss> working on the chromium patch, cleaning up the build and runtime flags in preparation for issueing another merge proposal
<cnd> ahh
<bregma> som jenkins is angry
<dandrader> still working on integrating utouch-geis events with nux events
<Satoris> Touch bug script is merged but I got no answer on how to get it to run automatically.
<cnd> Satoris, I'll ping bjf today about it
<cnd> he'll likely know more
<Satoris> Ok.
<bregma> I'm seeing a segfault in the gesture-accept test, I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with my fix for #997630, anyone else see that?
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> bregma,  GeisSubscriptionTests.accept_gesture also crashes for me
<dandrader> and has been crashing there for a while, if I'm not mistaken
 * bregma wipes his brow
<bregma> I couldn't figure out how I could have caused it
<bregma> I mean, with my fix for #997630
<cnd> bregma, without your fix, does it crash?
<dandrader> just to make sure I got it right: nux will use utouch-geis. nux wants to be multiplatfor and work also on windows. it will want to use gestures on windows as well. in that case will it switch from geis to "windows_gestures API" or will it keep using geis and geis itself will have a windows backend (considering geis wants to be multiplatform)
<dandrader> nux will keep with geis in windows and geis will do the thing multiplatform thing, right?
<dandrader> s/thing multi/multi
 * dandrader wonders why people wants nux to run on Windows
<cnd> dandrader, who wants nux to run on windows?
<dandrader> things like "#if defined(NUX_OS_WINDOWS)"
<dandrader> and jay also mentioned being multiplatform
<dandrader> and therefore using whatever native gestures API in platforms other than linux. but I told him geis wants to do the multiplatform dance and therefore nux would just use geis everywhere
<cnd> sounds like we should have a meeting with jay to go over the options
<dandrader> well, I'm making it so that utouch-geis is optional but if you don't have utouch-geis you don't have the gestures API in nux.
<cnd> that sounds reasonable
<cnd> lets just run it by jay
<dandrader> cnd, but utouch-geis is intended to wrap the native gestures API in other platforms, right (Windows, MAC...)
<dandrader> ?
<cnd> dandrader, yes, but that may never happen :)
<dandrader> sure. it's just to sell the idea to jau
<dandrader> jay
<cnd> sorry, I'm getting distracted by other conversations
<dandrader> does geis or grail have the information of which subscriptions are related to a given gesture?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-24
<WebVisitor-3> Hi there!
<WebVisitor-3> just installed utouch, how to activate it?
<bregma> echo... cho... ho... o...
<cnd> howdy
<cnd> I have to fix up a couple X patches, and then I'm going to be doing research and actually noting down findings
<cnd> dandrader, bregma: standups :)
<dandrader> Studying how mouse events propagates in nux, etc. Started working on the propagation of gesture events in nux.
<dandrader> good morning
<bregma> I'm (a) fixing bug #803408 'cos it's a simple fix (and a complex test case) and trying to track down that segfault in gesture-accept
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 803408 in utouch-geis "Subscribing with an empty list of devices subscribes all events" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803408
<cnd> dandrader, btw, is bug 901692 what you were asking about yesterday?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 901692 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "Need a per-subscription callback context parameter" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901692
<dandrader> cnd, looks like it
<cnd> bregma, have you had any thoughts on how to resolve that?
<dandrader> although I'm not sure yet how much (if at all) that would help me with the gestures delivery in nux
<bregma> re: 901692, we recently added geis_subscription_[gs]et_configuration(), which makes adding subscription-sprecific context parameters a little simpler
<bregma> I'd have to trace through the call sequence to see why I though there would be a complication
<cnd> bregma, if that interface will work, please update the bug and mark it as fix released
<bregma> there's more to it than just the interface
<bregma> there needs to be a way to link a subscription with a gesture
<bregma> there still remains code to be written to get the whole thing working
<cnd> ok
<cnd> bregma, what are your plans for utouch-geis releases and srus in the near future?
<bregma> I have no concrete plans for a release in the near future, but bug #997630  should probably be SRUd, it's a usability regression
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997630 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "evince and eog broken on remote sessions (X, NX, x2go and VNC)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997630
<bregma> we should probably do a geis release into quantal by early June
<dandrader> cnd, I'm thinking about a simple gestures delivery mechanism for nux, at least for a first iteration: 1- gesture comes in. 2- find nux::InputArea that is hit by that gesture and that has a subscription matching it. If found, deliver events of this gesture  to that are. if not, reject gesture.
<dandrader> what do you think? do we need more than this?
<cnd> dandrader, who/what/how is gesture accept done?
<cnd> s/what/where/ :)
<dandrader> the InputArea that get hit will receive the events for that gesture. so it can accept or reject it on its own accord
<cnd> ok
<cnd> yes, that sounds right
<dandrader> GestureEvent class has Accept() and Reject()
<dandrader> cool
<cnd> sounds like what I proposed for utouch-qml
<cnd> dandrader, you might have issues with different nux elements subscribing to different gestures
<cnd> like 4 touch tap vs 3 touch drag
<cnd> how will you reconcile that?
<cnd> ensuring that the 4 touch tap takes precedence?
<cnd> I'm assuming that nux is basically a scene graph like qml is
<cnd> my utouch-qml spec has a mechanism for handling that
<cnd> in case you need ideas
<dandrader> hmm, is it a document or source code? or both?
<cnd> document
<cnd> one sec
<cnd> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1B4U7QQS2UtUrhg2dI10GjNFp5I_z9Am0cibQQ7FEWpo/edit
<cnd> see the linked algorithm
<cnd> utouch-qml is meant to be somewhat generic
<cnd> if you there are use cases that it has that nux doesn't, we may be able to pare the algorithm down
<dandrader> I'm considering that if the target nux::InputArea rejects the gesture, that gesture gets rejected for good (geis_reject_gesture gets called) and won't be offered to other nux::InputAreas
<cnd> dandrader, if you can figure out how to meet all the requirements for the unity gesture spec with such a design, then that's cool :)
<cnd> dandrader, make sure you have it worked out how four tap and three drag will coexist
<cnd> i.e., three drag will always fire first
<cnd> but if you deliver it to a nux window and it accepts before the four tap comes in for the desktop, then what do you do?
<dandrader> shouldn't "construction finished" handle that?
<cnd> dandrader, yes, if the end "client" sees all the gestures
<cnd> if one nux element sees the three drag and a different element sees the four tap
<cnd> and the three drag element doesn't know about the four tap
<cnd> it may become confused or accept the gesture erroneously
<dandrader> but nux::WindowCompositor will know that
<dandrader> as he's the one doing the  delivery of events
<cnd> ok
<cnd> sounds fine
<dandrader> but thanks for bringing up all those cases. I remember then :)
<cnd> I just want to make sure you've thought of that :)
<dandrader> s/remember/didn't remember
<dandrader> was still thinking mostly in the atomic mode
<dandrader> well, gotta go. see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-25
<dandrader> cnd, about your utouch-qml specs: seems that any anonimous user can change it. At least I'm not logged in with any google account and was able to change the background of your "uTouch-QML 1.1 Algorithm"
<cnd> dandrader|afk, yeah, but it's revisioned
<cnd> I figure it's like a wiki page
<cnd> and the likelyhood that someone messes with it is extremely small
<cnd> I'm still grinding on a couple issues that Peter is seeing trying to use xorg-gtest
<cnd> I hope to iron them out today and finish documenting some research
<cnd> dandrader|afk, tvoss, bregma: standups
<dandrader> working on the logic that delivers gestures to nux areas
<tvoss> Chromium patch cleanup, writing up research results
<dandrader> wow, so the chromium patch is still didn't get merged
<cnd> dandrader, it's going to be a long slog for it
<bregma> I'm preparing an SRU for #997630 and investigating #872022
<dandrader> bug #997630, bug #872022
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 997630 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "evince and eog broken on remote sessions (X, NX, x2go and VNC)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997630
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 872022 in libgrip (Ubuntu) "eog crash GRIP-CRITICAL" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872022
<dandrader> speaking of bugs, unity still doesn't pick up my trackpad if I pair it after logging into my unity session
<dandrader> did you get to implement this? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/11U4inGyYFq925CdW2_yB9UskmgS0MGU4gDfG0xk-aH0/edit?pli=1
<dandrader> cnd, ^
<cnd> dandrader, hmmm, can't say I've had any issues with unity and trackpad pairing
<cnd> dandrader, no, it's not implemented yet
<cnd> I spec'd it while in oakland
<cnd> one of the other squads is going to implement it
#ubuntu-touch 2012-05-27
<lilstevie> cnd: you about?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-20
<nate_> Hello?
<nate_> there we go!
<nate_> How usable is the current Ubuntu Phone image?
<nate_> is anyone there?
<SpacedOut> nate_: great for my test application, but the web browser isn't working for me.
<SpacedOut> drats gone...
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: hey, got to install it, thanks for your help!
<SpacedOut> JoseeAntonioR: Glad to hear it, does the web browser work?  It just goes white for me, I'm thinking I've pulled an unsupported combination of ppa packages.
<JoseeAntonioR> SpacedOut: same here, worked fine until I added PPAs.
<JoseeAntonioR> and it wouldn't let me connect to a network unless it was open
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways, I'll have to go back to android as the owner thinks it's not stable enough :(
<SpacedOut> I'm connecting to access points that have preshared keys.  I wouldn't call it all that unstable, I would call it not ready and missing features.
<JoseeAntonioR> exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> for me, it's good, I'd stick with it (but unfortunately don't have a tablet :( )
<spoon_> hello, can i install ubuntu touch with the CWRM?
<dpsi> hello
<dpsi> when I run breakfast, it can't find the product spec
<LeTicked> Just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus. Interesting.
<anshu_> trying the manual install of ubuntu TDK on nexus 4
<anshu_> i boot into recovery mode...
<anshu_> run this "adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/raring-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip"
<anshu_> it gives an error "device not found"
<anshu_> what wrong here?
<anshu_> do I have to boot into "stock recovery" or just "recovery"  mode
<JoseeAntonioR> anshu_: is the device connected and usb debugging on?
<anshu_> any help?
<JoseeAntonioR> ^
<anshu_> Josee_: yes it is
<JoseeAntonioR> anshu_: try running 'adb kill-server' and then 'adb push...'
<JoseeAntonioR> anshu_: also, /path/to/your/downloaded/ should be replaced with the actual path
<anshu_> Josee: do i need to boot into stock recovery mode (where we get that menu) ??
<anshu_> Josee:yes I've replaced the path :)
<JoseeAntonioR> anshu_: yes, you need to be on recovery mode
<anshu_> I did it in recovery mode only (robot on back with red triangle)
<JoseeAntonioR> anshu_: did you try what I said earlier on?
<anshu_> i tried that, still it says "device not found"
<JoseeAntonioR> anshu_: try disconnecting and reconnecting the device from the PC
<JoseeAntonioR> (just so you know, I had the same problem today, and fixed it somehow by disconnecting and connecting or moving the cable a bit)
<anshu_> tried that too...still the same error
<rusman> will Ubuntu-phone use java virtual machine for applications development as an android it does?
<rusman> or willC be native language fot developers?
<highvoltage> rusman: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<rusman> oh my god
<rusman> ubuntu will use java virtual machine
<rusman> no mobile X server
<rusman> it will be second android
<Pat_PPOS> hi
<Pat_PPOS> why sometimes i have :
<Pat_PPOS> List of devices attached
<Pat_PPOS> ????????????	no permissions
<Pat_PPOS> with necus
<Pat_PPOS> nexus7
<Mirv> Pat_PPOS: there at least used to be some USB id changes, so /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules wasn't uptodate. there should be eg SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4ee1", MODE="0666"
<Mirv> where the '4ee1' is replaced with whatever lsusb gives to your nexus device
<Pat_PPOS> thx Mirv
<Mirv> hmm, was it possible to share host's network connection to the device _over_ USB? it doesn't seem that wifi is working on the saucy builds yet on my mako.
<Mirv> maybe I'll try if I get iptables installed manually there
<Mirv> ah, right, but android..
<Mirv> so, any tips welcome
<Pat_PPOS> i can't validate <input> value in webbrowser app ? do you have any idea ?
<davmor2> hey guys I'm following the guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting for my crespo phone (samsung galaxy nexus s) so I type in breakfast crespo and get told there is no such command as breakfast is the guide wrong or am I using it wrong?
<f69m> davmor2: did you run "source build/envsetup.sh"? I am sure the guide mentions that. ;)
<davmor2> f69m: not unless it is writen in white text on the white background.  The only thing is it might be in one of the subpage links and I missed it
<f69m> f69m: Well, breakfast is not a script or binary, but a shell function defined in that script you need to source. If that's not clear in the guide, maybe you should nag the Canonical guys to update it. ;)
<Namidairo> Namidairo: speaking to one's self in the second person is totally normal behaviour.
<davmor2> f69m: well as I happen to be one of the canonical I think I know who to pick on.  But I might write out a dummies guide to porting from my experiences and try and make it easier for anyone to do it, thanks for the info though :)
<f69m> davmor2: Oops :)
<davmor2> f69m: this is my first attempt at trying to port to this device.  hence the hiccup but it is good to find these things :)
<f69m> davmor2: Absolutely! As someone clever already recognized in the 1970's: "Each new user of a new system discovers a new class of bugs." And that is even worse for guides than for software. ;)
<davmor2> indeed
<ZDmitry> Mirv, do you still want network ower usb? if so, I have some tips...
<Mirv> ZDmitry: happy to hear ideas. I'm android newbie enough that I hit the wall with ifconfig giving nothing.. if I'd have usb0 for example, I'd just use iptables to forward
<ZDmitry> Mirv, at first go to root with "adb root"
<ZDmitry> then enable networking with "adb shell setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb"
<Mirv> ZDmitry: yeah it's this adb magic I'm missing.. but that one says device not found, maybe snother saucy build problem?
<Mirv> ZDmitry: if you meant not running the second adb command on the device but from host after adb root, then please just go on, it didn't report an error :)
<ZDmitry> Mirv, yes this two command preformed on host
<ZDmitry> if all done, you'll get new network interface on host
<Mirv> ZDmitry: awesome, so it is. what IP I should give it?
<ZDmitry> You should use this script: http://pastebin.com/JayemnhG
<ZDmitry> put it on device
<ZDmitry> and run from adb shell <path_to_script>
<ZDmitry> So at host side you need to set ip 192.168.137.1 and enable network sharing
<ZDmitry> This script works well for me on Win 7
<ZDmitry> I mean network sharing works for device
<ZDmitry> On Ubuntu I didn't test this recipe.
<Mirv> ZDmitry: does not work immediately, but teaches me enough. if I run the adb command you mentioned first, I can't execute further adb shell commands after it (because it disables adb in favor of rndis?). and without I got rndis0 unknown device. but when I added it (setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb) at the beginning of the pastebin script, it at least didn't give errors
<Mirv> anyway, tinkering a bit more. I'm on Ubuntu indeed.
<ZDmitry> "adb shell setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb" - preforming this at host you enable rndis0 and adb on device (by def. there only adb)
<Mirv> ZDmitry: for some reason performing that stops adb shell working for me after that. which is why I tried inserting to the beginning of the script that I can run with a single adb shell command
<Mirv> (I mean, adb shell giving Insufficient permissions for device)
<ZDmitry> ????????? - this?
<Mirv> ZDmitry: ah, yes, that
<Mirv> via adb devices
<raven> is it possible to install ubuntu touch without an sd card
<ZDmitry> we know)
<ZDmitry> it's udev fails (on host)
<Mirv> ZDmitry: yay, again a new usb id, adding to udev rules..
<raven> anyone?
<ZDmitry> Mirv, no-no
<raven> has anyone here installed ubuntu touch on a samsung galaxy s2?
<ZDmitry> I did it in this way: restart udev - "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart"
<Mirv> ZDmitry: I added the new id to rules and restarted udev, seems to work now
<ZDmitry> Then restart adb server (on host)
<Mirv> ah, but still getting ip: can't find device 'rndis0'
<ZDmitry> 'rndis0' - on device?
<Mirv> ZDmitry: on device, yes, when running adb shell data/usb.sh (where I saved the pastebin script)
<raven> why do you guys hate me
<Mirv> raven: we don't hate you at all! :)
<raven> i cznt get it to install
<ZDmitry> Mirv: hm, bit strange. if "adb shell setprop sys.usb.config rndis,adb" preformed and you still hasn't rndis0, then try on device "netcfg"
<raven> it says cant format unknowen volume /external_sd
<raven> and
<raven> cant partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mccblk1p1
<Mirv> ZDmitry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5683508/
<Mirv> no rndis0, but surprisingly wlan0 is there even though networks are shown
<Mirv> ZDmitry: anyway, thanks a lot for this Android primer, it'll be helpful later. at this point I'm inclined to think that many things are broken on the experimental saucy images. (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/)
<ZDmitry> Mirv: usb0 - this may be yours rndis0
<raven> please just answer me this
<raven> i have cwm version 6
<raven> could that me the issue?
<ZDmitry> raven, which instruction did you use?
<ogra_> raven, did you follow the install instructions for your device properly ?
<ogra_> there should be a link to an xdg forums thread for your S2
<raven> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188621
<ogra_> which should have install instructions for flashing
<ogra_> looks fine
<ogra_> just follow it then
<raven> i did
<raven> but i get partitioning error
<Mirv> ZDmitry: success! forwarded network via iptables from host, removed one bogus entry from /etc/resolv.conf (I want google as my name server, not my host machine), now it works!
<ogra_> raven, from recovery mode ?
<raven> yeah in cwm
<Mirv> ZDmitry: thanks a lot. so indeed it was usb0 here, not rndis0
<ZDmitry> Mirv, ^^
<ogra_> raven, when doing what exactly ?
<raven> ill try update my cwm
<ogra_> (tehoretically any recovery image should work for flashing)
<raven> i click install from internal storage and install the smaller file  and it says  the errors i said  before
<ogra_> did you mount data and sdcard from the CWM menu ?
<ogra_> might be that it doesnt do that automatically
<raven> i dont have a sd card
<ogra_> sdcatd is a virtial thing inside the recovery thing
<ogra_> doessnt mean an actual SD card
<raven> :P it doesnt mount it
<ogra_> iirc it just bind mounts /data/media or some such to the /sdcard dir
<raven> i cant mount sdcard
<ogra_> well, then try without that ... just push the zips to /data
<ogra_> then try falshing the armel zip first
<ogra_> *flashing
<raven> every time i tryed i unmounted everything
<ogra_> you shouldnt
<ogra_> /data needs to be mounted
<user82> ogra_, sorry to interrupt but did you happen to hear about 3g? roughly two weeks till it works?
<ogra_> user82, ask awe once he is around, he is the one trying to get it to work
<raven> ummmmmmmm
<raven> i formatted everythign
<raven> and d eleted the file..
<ogra_> which file ?
<raven> i dont know
<raven> i clicked format then i went install from internal storage and it says not files found
<ogra_> you deleted a file and dont know its name ?
<raven> :(
<raven> im stupid
<raven> did i just root my phone
<raven> i eman.. brick?
<ogra_> well, thats ok
<user82> ogra_, awe was offline for two days..but ok
<ogra_> user82, well, it was a weekend
<ogra_> (and in my country it still is ... since there is a public hoilday here today)
<ogra_> raven, take a look at the install wikipage
<ogra_> !install | raves
<ubot5> raves: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ogra_> !install | raven
<ubot5> raven: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ogra_> ergh
<raven> yeah but
<ogra_> raven, ignore that ... i thought the bot in here points to the touch install
<user82> ogra_, pfingstmontag.... thanks for the info i will wait for awe!
<raven> now i only have cwm..
<ogra_> raven, see the channel topic, it has a link
<raven> i accidently wiped everything else
<ogra_> raven, follow the "manual installation" instructions there
<ogra_> first push the armel file you downloaded from the xdg link ... then the armhf one
<raven> i cant find iy
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> cant find what ?
<raven> i dont know what im doing..
<raven> do i need a new phone
<ogra_> raven, read the installl wikipage from the channel topic
<ogra_> look at the manual install section
<ogra_> first push the armel file you downloaded via adb (usb) to the phone, then push the armhf one
<raven> im not seeing the word manuel anywhere
<raven> and i dont know how to push..
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<raven> i dont have an sd card
<ogra_> you dont need an sd card
<ogra_> boot into recovery, connect your USB cable
<raven> ok
<raven> recovery mode is CWM?
<ogra_> then use the adb push commands as described
<ogra_> shut down your phone ...
<ogra_> then hold down the volume kkeys and press the power button
<ogra_> that should get you into a bootloader menu
<ogra_> there you select "recovery mode" with the vol up/down keys
<ogra_> if you see "recovery mode" press the power button
<ogra_> the device should boot into the recovery mode now
<ogra_> then follow the install instructions, indeed using the xdg zips with the instrudtions
<raven> i dont see recovery mode
<ogra_> you are in the bootloader (there should be a big android on the screen with open belly)
<ogra_> ?
<raven> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4l5_8OloBE
<raven> this is what i see
<raven> this is what i have*
 * ogra_ has no flash here 
<ogra_> describe it
<ogra_> you should see an android lying on its back ... with an open belly
<ogra_> if you dont, you are not in the bootloader
<raven> the options are rebbot system now, install zip, wipe date/factory reset, wipe cache partition, backup and restore, mounts and storage, advanced, philz settings, power off
<ogra_> raven, so you are in the recovery mode
<ogra_> fine then
<raven> when i go into backup and restore every option says unable to mount /sdcard when i try them
<ogra_> just use the adb commands from your PC now
<raven> ok
<ogra_> (with connected USB cable indeed)
<raven> do i keep things mounted or unmounted
<ogra_> try making sure /data is mounted
<raven> ok..
<raven> how do i know which file to push for my phone
<ogra_> raven, you instal the two files from the xda post
<ogra_> first the armel zip ...
<ogra_> after thats done the armhf zip
<raven> okay :)
<raven> thank you for helping me ogra.. i know im useless
<ogra_> why do you say that ?
<raven> im new to linux
<ogra_> you are a beginner ... we all were once
<ogra_> dont worry about that :)
<raven> do i rename it autodeploy.zip?
<ogra_> adb does that for you
<ogra_> just use exactly the command from the wiki
<ogra_> (with the first path adjusted to point to where your armel zip lives indeed)
<raven> error device not found
<ogra_> try "adb devices"
<ogra_> it should list it
<SpacedOut> Mirv: I'm looking for a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466  if you could.
<ogra_> fi it doesnt, there is something wrong
<ogra_> *if
<SpacedOut> I'll be heading to work and not watching irc until tonight unfortunately.
<raven> its blank
<ogra_> the cable is attached properly ?
<raven> yes
<ogra_> try the following line:
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> that should restart adb as root
<ogra_> and then try "adb devices" again
<raven> still nothing
<raven> do i want clockwork mod or download mode
<ogra_> you want recovery mode usually
<ogra_> if you boot normally, does the device go into a normal android screen ?
<raven> it just says samsung galaxy s 2
<raven> i accidently deleted everythign remember
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> if you hold down volume-dn while pressing power on the completely shut down device, does that get you a different screen ?
<raven> yes downloa mode
<ogra_> ok
<raven> still nothing
<ogra_> and if you hold down both, vol-up and down when pressing power ?
<raven> nothing
<ogra_> nothing ?
<ogra_> like black screen ?
<raven> samsung galaxy s 2
<ogra_> is there a yellow triangle below it with an exclamation mark ?
<raven> yes
<raven> thats always there
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> unplug the usb cable
<ogra_> try the vol-dn + power combo
<raven> ya
<ogra_> see if that gets you into a different screen
<raven> nope
<ogra_> try with vol-up instaed
<raven> volume up is cockwork
<raven> volume down is odin mode
<raven> the download mode thing
<ogra_> you want to see something like: http://i0.wp.com/cdn.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files/postimages/9274/htc-one-att-root.jpg
<raven> ya i can get to that
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> and if the phone is in this mode "adb devices" should list it
<raven> im there
<ogra_> and you should be able to log in with "adb shell"
<raven> ?
<ogra_> or push files with adb puch
<raven> plug back in?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> whaat are you running on your PC btw ?
<raven> ubuntu 13.04
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> that should theoretically work then
<raven> no attacked devices
<raven> do i need a driver or something
<ogra_> dmesg|tail
<ogra_> can you pastebin the output of that commend ?
<ogra_> *command
<ogra_> it should show the attaching of a USB device
<raven> raven@midori:~$ dmesg|tail
<raven> [21620.856757] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<raven> [21621.152195] usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 31 using ehci-pci
<raven> [21621.499798] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 32 using ehci-pci
<raven> [21624.148853] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<raven> [21624.336660] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<raven> [21624.512476] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 33 using ehci-pci
<raven> [21626.709859] usb 2-1.1: device not accepting address 33, error -75
<raven> [21626.781959] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 34 using ehci-pci
<raven> [21627.193334] usb 2-1.1: device not accepting address 34, error -71
<raven> [21627.193505] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<ogra_> uh, please use a pastebin ...
<ogra_> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raven> sorry
<ogra_> that doesnt look right
<ogra_> do you have another free usb port you can try on the PC ?
<raven> yeah
<ogra_> try it there and see if there is other output in demsg
<ogra_> *dmesg
<raven> exactly the same
<ogra_> weird
<Mirv> SpacedOut: I'm a newbie to qtubuntu, let's ping Kaleo_ ricmm mterry instead to review your https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466
<Mirv> (from qtubuntu changelog)
<Mirv> or jhodapp, loicm ^
<raven> new phone time opra?
<raven> ogra*
<ogra_> raven, nah
<ogra_> the problem seems to lie on the PC side
<raven> oh
<raven> that is possible..
<raven> ubuntu hates my pc
<ogra_> it should properly set up the device ... which it doesnt
<mterry> SpacedOut, Mirv, I'm probably not your guy for that, but if platforms/base/integration.h is a public header, you might want to be careful about dropping that public function
<raven> is there a way i can amke it set up the device
<ogra_> "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" soinds like a USb driver prob
<raven> hm..
<raven> (no idea lol)
<ogra_> do you have android-toold-adb installed on the PC ?
<ogra_> *tools
<raven> yeah it made me install it to run the command
<Kaleo_> loicm: you around?
<ogra_> hmm, that should usually suffice
<Kaleo_> SpacedOut: thanks a lot!
<ogra_> raven, is the phone attached via an external HUB or directly on the PC ?
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: any idea why jenkins has not processed https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466 ?
<raven> directly
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> do you have another cable you could try ?
<raven> it worked on my friends windows 7 machine
<raven> trying another cable
<raven> :o
<raven> something changed
<ogra_> :)
<raven> oh no
<raven> thats eth
<raven> thats internet
<Kaleo_> SpacedOut: let's give this MR to loicm who wrote qtubuntu :)
<Kaleo_> loicm: https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466
<raven> i plugged in a usb hub
<raven> it picked up that
<raven> its just not picking up my phone
<ogra_> which is weird, it should
<mmrazik> Kaleo_: AFAICS its from a non-canonical employee. We don't run (unapproved) code from non-canonical people on our internal infrastructure
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: interesting
<mmrazik> Kaleo_: actually. Francis commented there
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: when it's top approved then we do?
<mmrazik> Kaleo_: yes
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: nice
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: it's not really about canonical/non canonical though right? it's just a matter of team membership no?
<mmrazik> Kaleo_: yes
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: when a non canonical person is a regular contributor/core developer then the normal process applies
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: oki
<mmrazik> Kaleo_: pretty much. We don't have any formal process on how to add people but there are some non-canonical ones who can run the ci part
<Kaleo_> mmrazik: ok
<ogra_> raven, how full is your battery on the phone ... might be that the HW has issues if there isnt enough power
<raven> can you help me do this? it wont let me make a file inn this folderhttp://askubuntu.com/questions/34297/galaxy-s-not-detected-how-do-i-make-it-work
<raven> 40%
<ogra_> raven, the right udev rules are already there (the adb package ships them)
<ogra_> your issue is on a lower level, the USB device itself doesnt get recognized
<raven> how do i fix it..
<raven> WOAH I JUST GOT A POPUP
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683698/
<raven> unable to mount SAMSUNG_android
<ogra_> thats what dmesg should show
<SpacedOut> mterry: The platform abstraction the non-const member function I dropped is loaded only by Qt5, and since the base class only has the const version I don't see how anything else could call it.
<raven> Unable to open MTP device '[usb:002,036]'
<ogra_> (or something similar at least)
<ogra_> raven, great
<ogra_> check dmesg, it should show something similar
<mterry> SpacedOut, fair enough
<raven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683709/
<ogra_> hmm, thats not right, it recognizes it as USB mass storage
<ogra_> that is in CWm recovery mode ?
<raven> yes
<ogra_> weird, its shoulldnt register as USB storage device at all
<raven> :(
<raven> helllooo?
<davmor2> Yay I'm not the only one having issues I feel vindicated now :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/297355/porting-ubuntu-touch-breakfast-tool
<raven> lol
<ogra_> raven, did you get it to work yet ?
<raven> no
<raven> it still says no connect, driver ok
<ogra_> raven, on commandline when you try any adb command ?
<bfiller> mhall119: ping
<raven> ?
<raven> no devices
<ogra_> did you install the adb package from the archive or from a PPA ?
<mhall119> bfiller: pong
<raven> from command line
<raven> it told me i have to install the command for it to work
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<ogra_> sudo apt-get update
<ogra_> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb
<ogra_> raven, try these three commands
<ogra_> reboot your PC and see if it works any better afterwards
<raven> ok
<raven> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~phablet-team/+archive/tool) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<raven> nvm worked now
<raven> it worked for a second
<raven> then died agian
<raven> http://pastebin.com/E5LeBr00
<ogra_> there is definitely something wrong ... abd shell doesnt work ?
<ogra_> err
<raven> ?
<ogra_> adb shell
<ogra_> try it
<raven> device not found
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> well, there is something wrong with the CWM you use
<ogra_> it shouldnt switch into USB mass storage at all in the recovery mode
<raven> :/
<raven> no way to fix it?
<ogra_> (you rebooted your PC after installing adb from the PPA, right ?)
<raven> no
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> do that :)
<ogra_> it installed different udev rules .... to make them take effect a reboot is best
<raven> ok
<ZDmitry> mhall119: I have MP on the terminal. There are some useful things.
<raven> um
<raven> ogra
<raven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683982/
<ogra_> did you boot with the phone already attached ?
<raven> yes
<ogra_> i dont see anything in demsg
<ogra_> unplug and re-plug and check dmesg again
<adnauseam> hola
<adnauseam> most excellent
 * adnauseam tips hat
<raven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683996/
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, just FYI (even though its a public holiday here i played a bit) setting up the android chroot properly in /opt/android and running "chroot /opt/android /init" only gets me a reboot ing device
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, ugh
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, we may need to modify the init
<ogra_> i'll dig in deeper tomorrow ... could be that it is because the device namews are all different
<ogra_> since we now run ubuntus udev
<ogra_> i also didnt try with a modified ubuntu_chroot yet
<raven> me?
<ogra_> raven, nope, ChickenCutlass
<ogra_> raven, i dont see the device showing up at all in your dmesg
<raven> :(
<raven> is my phone ruined?
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> as long as you get into recovery it isnt ruined
<ogra_> worst case you might need an sd card to deploy a zip via sneaker net
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I'm sure we need to modify android init to not start uevents
<ChickenCutlass> ueventd
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> i didnt think about it trying to fire up ueventd
<ogra_> but if we dont run that, udev needs to ship adjusted rules for every phone we support
<ogra_> :/
<ogra_> to make sure the devices the binary drivers expect actually exist
<ogra_> that could get hairy
<ogra_> stgraber, would it be possible to have a distint /dev in the android container so we could run udev and ueventd side by side ?
<ogra_> *distinct
<ogra_> (in lxc that is)
<raven> what if i can use a windows machine?
<raven> maybe that will work?
<ogra_> raven, i have not touched a windows machine in over 10 years ... i wouldnt be of much help
<mhall119> bfiller: in the apps.list.chroot file, do I need to specify dependencies too, or will it automatically install anything in a listed package's Depends?
<stgraber> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> raven, but it might work there, no idea
<ogra_> stgraber, with the kernels we use without patches ?
<stgraber> ogra_: we typically run udev in the LXC containers on Ubuntu
<ogra_> as a second instance ?
<ogra_> hmm, if that would work that could solve our issue
<raven> well.. i have  an issue with my vmware
<ogra_> i'll try that tomorrow then
<stgraber> ogra_: the LXC container can't see processes or really much anything outside of it, so you actually need to have it run udev (or ueventd) if you want the /dev entries to be dynamically created
<raven> it says im missing kernal headers 3.8.0-21-generic but when i i click browse and tell it where it is it doesnt accept them
<ogra_> raven, well, a VMM wont give you proper USB access i guess, so you should run whatever you use to access the phone via adb natively
<bfiller> mhall119: will automatically pull in the deps
<ogra_> stgraber, awesome !
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, ^^^ so there is hope :)
<mhall119> bfiller: and it will use the CoreApps PPA? or do you need to copy the packages from there to some other archive?
<ogra_> (but we'll need LXC)
<bfiller> mhall119: at least for the current raring builds, it will pull from the core-apps ppa. Not sure about saucy, ogra_ would know
<stgraber> ogra_: anyway, get me a nexus 7 or nexus 4 image that boots me straight into a basic Ubuntu rootfs and I'll test that stuff for you and even fix anything we need and is missing in upstream LXC ;)
<ogra_> bfiller, mhall119, suacy does that too atm, but wont be able to for final release unless someone convinces the TB to change policy
<ogra_> stgraber, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ try that
<ogra_> stgraber, replacing the boot.img via fastboot, booting into recovery and extracting the adbd.tgz in /data/ubuntu should theoretically get you going
<mhall119> ogra_: we're working on adding autopilot tests and automatically running them for all the CoreApps, we should be able to use the same release process as the rest of Ubuntu for saucy
<ogra_> mhall119, great, but we need them in the archive eventually ... the technical board forbids to have pre-enabled PPAs in official images
<stgraber> ogra_: cool, will try that in a few minutes
<mhall119> ogra_: we can probably accomplish that too
<ogra_> stgraber, i hope it works, i havent gotten any feedback from testers yet
<ogra_> (i know it works on a gnex)
<ogra_> mhall119, that would be perfect ...
<ogra_> (alternatively you could try to convince the TB to change policy ... but that was tried before and didnt work)
<davmor2> ogra_: once you get ut on a phone is there a way to update it or is it a case of rebuilding an image each time?
<ogra_> stgraber,  for the android side you will need to pull the cdimage boot.img, use abootimg -x on it and abootimg-unpack-initrd to get the contents
<ogra_> davmor2, as long as the platform-api and hybris bits dont change on either side you should be safe to dist-upgrade
<davmor2> ogra_: is that via adb shell and ubuntu chroot?
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<Gregor_> hi guys! Is int the actual ubuntu touch image a music app already included?
<Gregor_> (playing .ogg etc..)
<mhall119> Gregor_: no, there's a mock app entry for Music
<pmcgowan> Gregor_, no music app yet, there is a dev working on one
<mhall119> but it doesn't do anything except show a screen mockup
<mhall119> Gregor_: if you are interested in helping make one, we're going to add Music to the Core Apps project
<Gregor_> ah, maybe i will start developing for ubuntu touch
<mhall119> Gregor_: there is already one being worked on: https://plus.google.com/u/0/111187269999254215543/posts/iBnVRThFctB
<Gregor_> I will go to holidays tomorrow, but i want to help with it
<mhall119> if you want to contribute to it
<Gregor_> yeah ;)
<mhall119> Gregor_: send me an email, mhall119@ubuntu.com, and I'll get you on our list
<Gregor_> I am working with launchpad since some years, but I didn't start with u touch yet
<Gregor_> Sent.
<Gregor_> :)
<mhall119> thanks Gregor_
<mhall119> is there a way to record a screencast from a device?
<user82> awe_, hello. did you say that 3g might be working next wekk?
<awe_> user82, yes...  end-of-next-week is the target.  FYI, as the indicators/settings UI won't be finished, it'll require manual configuration
<awe_> we may just modify phablet-deploy-networking
<Gregor_> Are there any recommendations for start developing qt/qml applications? I know much about c++/c#/java and very few javascript/html5
<awe_> Gregor_, http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Gregor_> awe_ ty, is there any kind of pdf, or something i can take with me easily?
<awe_> mhall119, ^^
<stgraber> ogra_: appears to be stuck in a reboot loop on grouper
<awe_> Gregor_, not sure, it's not really my area...
<awe_> might be a good questions for the mailing list
<rickspencer3> I got a Nexus4, do I need to charge it fully before I flash it?
<awe_> rickspencer3, always a good idea
<rickspencer3> rats
<awe_> especially as the nexus4 seems a little more finicky with respect to battery charging
<rickspencer3> thanks awe
<awe_> np
<bobweaver> Hello there awesome people. I have searched high and low on xda looking for a way to daul boot Ubuntu Touch on my nexus 4. I can not find anything that is useful. Have any of you been able top dual boot the nexus 4 ?
<niel> I dont think phones have that capability
<cking> stupid question, but are there any saucy images for nexus 4 available?   phablet-flash  is picking up raring ones for me
<mhall119> cking: not yet
<bobweaver> cking,  yeah but I would not use
<bobweaver> there incd.images.ubuntu
<cking> ok, any idea if/when they will be available (apart from sometime real soon ;-)
<bobweaver> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<awe_> cking, there's an ongoing discussion about this now...
<bobweaver> I would stay away from them for a week or two
<cking> how timely :-)
<cking> ta
<bobweaver> I think that raring is best bet atm
<cking> ok, thanks for the info, much appreciated
<awe_> np
<niel> Im just waiting for the dedicated Ubuntu phone
<bobweaver> Gregor_,  if you like You could make qch docs for the sdk
 * bobweaver wants multirom to wok on n4 :( 
<stgraber> ogra_: on n4 I just appear to get stuck on the boot screen
<bobweaver> mhall119,  have you ever tried to use qt.window 5.0  ?  I am finding it to be flipping awesome
<mhall119> no, what does it do?
<niel> I wish we had an eta on the release date
<bobweaver> a lot
<bobweaver> mhall119,  let me paste some code
<mhall119> bobweaver: in a meeting atm, but I'll check it later
<bobweaver> kah http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684270/
<bobweaver> look at root.width/height
<bobweaver> dont know why the gu i not using that
 * bobweaver says back to hacking myth tv frontend 
<niel> on the ubuntu website they make it seem like there is a stable release of the phone
<user82> awe_, so mid june will be fully functional state?
<niel> Isnt it supposed to come with a dedicated phone?
<mhall119> niel: currently there are no phones made specifically for Ubuntu Touch
<awe_> user82, that's not a question I can answer
<niel> but there will be right when the official release comes out?
<bobweaver> I thought that canonical was in the software bees-knees not the hardware and that they just work with oems am I wrong ?
<user82> allright thanks awe_
<mhall119> niel: the official release of the software, and the release of any hardware, may be separate events
<bobweaver> How to send a signal in qml on a Custom Element ?  example I am making buttons. I want to have a alias to the button for MouseArea.onClicked
<bobweaver> example http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684316/
<niel> im just holding off on getting a new phone
<bobweaver> I need to figure out why it is not gaining focus on keyboardNav and also why I can not send a new clicked signal
<bobweaver> I have tried the whole             if (activeFocus === true )   do this but it is not working and yeah I have focused the scope
<mhall119> bobweaver: you define it as a method
<mhall119> signal itemClicked(var model)
<mhall119> on an Item
<mhall119> then you can call itemClicked(foo) to trigger the signal
<mhall119> and then onItemClicked callback handlers will get foo
<bobweaver> I see says the blind man. what about activefocus ?
<bobweaver> for when the app is running on desktop
<mhall119> you just want to respond to focus changing?
<mhall119> FYI: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt/view/head:/SubredditListView.qml is an example of a signal I made
<mhall119> line 9 defines it, line 60 triggers it
<bobweaver> correct like when the keyboard navagation is changed
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684326/
<bobweaver> in this chase it would be MButton
<bobweaver> I want the button to change states and get bigger when focused
<rickspencer3> Nexus 4 is charged ...
 * rickspencer3 goes to install ubuntu-touch :)
<sil2100> robru: ping
<Dummies_freelanc> hello
<Dummies_freelanc> i want build one app in 32" tv how can use the multitouch in the environmet of my app and dont in all system?
<Dummies_freelanc> i  want use sencha  and rails maybe
<Dummies_freelanc> can helpme?
<synergenerator> anyone try this Palm Touchstone mod for inductive charging on a Galaxy Nexus? http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-accessories/147840-guide-galaxy-nexus-mod-palm-touchstone-no-soldering-phone.html
<alo21> hi all... I required a sync for alsa-plugins, but I got a comment about it, which I didn't understand very well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/1181384/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181384 in alsa-plugins (Ubuntu) "Sync alsa-plugins 1.0.27-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<alo21> can someone help me on understanding why they decided to do not sync the package?
<alo21> is there someone?
<pmcgowan> alo21, you have a question?
<alo21> pmcgowan, oh...sorry I switched the channel involuntarily
<mhall119> irc-ing via my nexus 7, thanks to the awesome terminal app and irssi over ssh!
<rickspencer3> \o/
 * rickspencer3 is rocking ubuntutouch on nexus 4!
<mhall119> rickspencer3: have you tried the terminal on the Nexus 4?
<mhall119> I'm curious how well it works on a smaller screen
<jono> mhall119, which LP project is weather?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, not yet, no
<rickspencer3> after lunch I plan to try out some of my apps, though :)
<jono> rickspencer3, man, the terminal is *rocking*
<mhall119> jono: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/
<jono> really neat interactions
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> navigating on the shell with swipes and taps is incredibly simple and surprisingly intuitive
<jono> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1182188 :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1182188 in Ubuntu Weather App "Temperature format for US locations should be in Farenheight" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> jono: yeah, I think they had planned on using geoip to determine the right unit
<mhall119> well, using location, not necessarily just geoip
<jono> cool
<mhall119> might be good to have a setting anyway
<mhall119> and Kelvin, for the nerds :)
<jono> rickspencer3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1179596
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1179596 in webbrowser-app "browser needs its own UA string" [High,Confirmed]
<jono> I added that bug to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BaconDogfood
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ping
<pmcgowan> hey mhall119
<mhall119> pmcgowan: hi, do you know if there is a set of feature requirements for a default music player on Ubuntu Touch?
<mhall119> We would like to add this to our list of Core Apps and start recruiting some developers
<mhall119> there's recently been a significant amount of interest in music app development in the community
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I would expect some of that to come from Lina
<mhall119> is she working on designs/UX specs for it already?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yes
<pmcgowan> mhall119, but I have not see any yet
<pmcgowan> mhall119, that email looks like it just came to me (re the file manager)
<mhall119> pmcgowan: that's Launchpad's way of doing it
<bfiller> rsalveti: what's the command to setup correct timezone again?
<mhall119> everybody got one that looks like it went only to them :(
<rsalveti> bfiller: udo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<bfiller> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> *sudo
<mhall119> bfiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone for future reference
<mhall119> also, is somebody making sure the Known Issues section on that page is being updated?
<bfiller> rsalveti: anyway this can be done automatically through ofono when it connects to cellular network?
<bfiller> mhall119: thanks
<rsalveti> bfiller: we discussed a bit a while ago, and the result is that we'd need some sort of service taking care of time in general
<rsalveti> either the indicator or a service itself
<rsalveti> as the timezone value we get from ofono doesn't actually say which timezone you're in, it just give you the int offset
<bfiller> rsalveti: offset from what, utc?
<rsalveti> so the time service would need to try to guess from it on-line (ntp), and if not try a best guess with ofono
<rsalveti> bfiller: yup
<rsalveti> currently the time api is not exported via ofono, but I can make that public, we'd just need someone to consume it
<rsalveti> I think renato_ was looking at that before, but don't remember if we decided anything there
<rsalveti> bfiller: I'll check how that can be done and write some notes at least, so we make sure we're taking care of this later on
<rickspencer3> jono, yeah, so we talked about this
<rickspencer3> the problem is that if we don't use an iPhone/Safari string, must apps will just send their desktop HTML
<mhall119> what does Android use?
<sergiusens> mhall119: if it's regarding the UA string, you will get the same behavior but instead to install apps from google play iirc
<mhall119> ugh, so the every mobile-web enabled site has individually taylored itself to Android and iOS?
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> is there some popular framework to do this that we could target for adding Ubuntu support, or does everybody pretty much roll their own?
<JoseeAntonioR> sergiusens: hey, I sent you a couple PMs in case you're still interested in OpenWeek
<sergiusens> JoseeAntonioR: it's tomorrow right?
<JoseeAntonioR> sergiusens: yep, only slot left is 13 UTC
<sergiusens> JoseeAntonioR: what did I have to prepare?
<JoseeAntonioR> sergiusens: it's basically a 1h session on IRC where you explain people how to contribute to the touch team, maybe you can say something like 'you can contribute to porting the code this way...' and so on
<sergiusens> JoseeAntonioR: ok, so if there is no other time, I'll do that one
<sergiusens> rsalveti: in case you want to join in ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> sergiusens: great, thanks! make sure to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot for instructions :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
<rsalveti> I can help as well if you want
<JoseeAntonioR> rsalveti: I'll list you as helper so you get voice, just in case
<rsalveti> JoseeAntonioR: cool, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you guys :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: beware... it's early ;-)
<rsalveti> sure :-)
<rsalveti> I'm getting used to utc-3 again
<user82> awe_, are you the only person working on 3g data?
<awe_> user82, why do you ask?
<user82> awe_, a short while ago they announced a usable image (incl 3g) by end of may. does not really sound like they asked you before. not a problem for me but i think they dared a lot with that promise?
<sergiusens> user82: 3g or _data_?
<awe_> user82, I can't really comment on schedules...
<user82> 3g data sergiusens
<sergiusens> user82: where?
 * awe_ goes back to coding
<user82> http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/woof-woof.html sergiusens
<mhall119> user82: it wasn't so much a promise as a goal, and yet it was daring and ambitious, but I think we can achieve it
<user82> I know it was a wish but i was kind of hoping for it to happen :)
<user82> okay allright...just wanted to know so far. good luck with succeeding
<mhall119> user82: we still have 10 days left :)
<rsalveti> we're trying :-)
<rsalveti> yeah, 2 weeks
<mhall119> rsalveti: any idea what's going on with the HUD on raring images, and when it'll be fixed?
<user82> allright...but i hope you understand i do not dare to go out in the wild and dangerous world without 3g internet ;)
<rsalveti> mhall119: sergiusens, bfiller^?
<sergiusens> mhall119: what do you mean?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hud is useless with latest image
<rsalveti> not showing any options, not even in gallery
<sergiusens> user82: it's not targetted for end users yet in any case
<user82> yep sure..i dont blame anyone if my phone explodes i know ;)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, your desktop fix is not sufficient, need to use qmlscene in the exec
<mhall119> oh right, I forgot I had to change that too
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I haven't noticed... let me check
<pmcgowan> mhall119, its pretty good
<rickspencer3> anyone know why I would get this error when I try to run an app on my phone (from QtCreator) that uses QtMultimedia?
<rickspencer3> qmlscene: aalmediaplayerservice.cpp:130: bool AalMediaPlayerService::newMediaPlayer(): Assertion `m_videoOutput != __null' failed.
<sergiusens> mhall119: rsalveti since when is it broken? It might be this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/654
<sergiusens> is there a bug open?
<sergiusens> boiko: bfiller telepathy-ofono2 and ofono-qt are in, but they are in _release commit_ mode
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, mhall119 where do I report an sdk bug?
<rickspencer3> (at least I think it's SDK)
<bfiller> sergiusens: what does that mean?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I noticed a few minutes before mhall119 asked, so no bugs yet
<pmcgowan> there is an ui-toolkit project let me find it
<rickspencer3> i.e. which project on lp?
<rsalveti> didn't test it again with friday's image
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I have friday's on my tablet
<sergiusens> bfiller: means changelog bumps
<rsalveti> sergiusens: does it work?
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, that doesn't look quite right my error from above
<rickspencer3> qmlscene: aalmediaplayerservice.cpp:130: bool AalMediaPlayerService::newMediaPlayer(): Assertion `m_videoOutput != __null' failed.
<pmcgowan> oh
<bfiller> sergiusens: so we need to bump changelog like before?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I updated my branch
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, that looks familiar jhodapp ^^
<pmcgowan> mhall119, MR?
<bfiller> pmcgowan, rickspencer3 : there is an MR to fix that outstanding I believe
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, rickspencer3, yes I'm about to review an MR that should take care of that assert
<sergiusens> bfiller: yes (as it lands in phablet-team)
<rickspencer3> k
<bfiller> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<sergiusens> bfiller: can't do daily-release if the MR is in phablet-extras
<mhall119> pmcgowan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-desktop-entry/+merge/164757
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hud is also broken from Friday
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we need a test case for that
<sergiusens> rsalveti: adding one
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: want to create the bug? I can confirm
<bfiller> sergiusens: so I need to bump changelog to get initial versions of packages into ppa?
<sergiusens> bfiller: well, I can get them in manually triggering, let me check theu're debian/changelog and make it happen
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ok for me to approve that MR?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: okay by me
<sergiusens> bfiller: new thought, I'm going to do a release MR just to see if the system is working
<bfiller> sergiusens: I'll happrove
<mhall119> pmcgowan: once the new package for filemanager is built, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/touch-preview-images/more-coreapps/+merge/164802 is ready to go to get it (and the latest terminal) into the daily images
<rickspencer3> mhall119, are there any tutorials on scaling?
<rickspencer3> I ask because I just started working on a game
<rickspencer3> and I need to control the dimensions and such
<mhall119> rickspencer3: only the document on using grid units
<rickspencer3> mhall119, do you have a link handy?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html
<rickspencer3> thanks
 * rickspencer3 looks
<mhall119> np
<bfiller> sergiusens: is there an options to phablet-flash to not have it restore my home dir? basically a clean option
<mhall119> bfiller: has anybody done a code review on the terminal and file manager branches yet?
<mhall119> I know you had people doing with for the "4-Cs"
<bfiller> mhall119: no, on the 4c's for now
<bfiller> only
<mhall119> bfiller: can you spare one or two to look over these new ones?
<mhall119> they each have a QML app and a C++ plugin
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, jono do either of you have a url that offered an iphone app to us, trying a new string
<bfiller> mhall119: probably not in the next 2 weeks, plates very full for dogfooding release
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, mail.google.com ?
<jono> pmcgowan, gmail
<jono> pmcgowan, and I think yelp too
<bfiller> pmcgowan: beware of user agent strings, really need to test multiple sites and compare outputs
<bfiller> we spent a lot of time on this
<pmcgowan> bfiller, right doing that, copying what BB does
<sergiusens> bfiller: do it with -b
<szymon_w> hello! Could someone point me to website/tutorial on how to install apps on ubuntu touch  please ?
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<swordfish> Hello everyone!... Yesterday I published a minesweeper remake on launchpad. The game is coming along nicely, but i would like to talk to someone who can help me with the colors and the overall design of the app... Thank you :D ...
<mhall119> szymon_w: currently there's no simple way to install apps, you need to use apt-get or dpkg on the shell
<mhall119> swordfish: do you have a link to the project?
<mhall119> swordfish: of add it yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection please
<swordfish> of course sorry: https://launchpad.net/minesweeper-touch
<mhall119> thanks
<swordfish> A guy has already made a video showing the game http://www.iloveubuntu.net/minesweeper-touch-recreates-classic-minesweeper-ubuntu-sdk-based-experience
<szymon_w> mhall119,  thanks, it looks like I'm doing something wrong... I do:  adb shell and then when I try to use apt-get I get this: /system/bin/sh: apt-get: not found
<user82> swordfish, just asking: do you think that will be big enough to tap on a phone screen
<swordfish> No... I haven't tested it on a phone for now... It is just the first release...
<mhall119> szymon_w: you need to run "ubuntu_chroot shell" after "adb shell"
<szymon_w> mhall119,  this is a output: chroot: can't change root directory to '/data/ubuntu': Operation not permitted
<mhall119> szymon_w: did you run "adb root" before you ran "adb shell"?
<szymon_w> mhall119,  thank you. "adb root" solved a problem. Is there ppa added to the system so I can install latest version of the apps without adding ppa ?
<mhall119> swordfish: did you know you can bootstrap the packaging from QtCreator, go to "Build->Ubuntu Touch->Build Application Package"
<mhall119> szymon_w: no, you'll need to add the core apps and collections PPAs
<mhall119> ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily and ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/collection
<swordfish> mhall119: no i didn't :D ...
<jhodapp> boiko, just approved your MR to qtubuntu-media
<boiko> jhodapp: thanks!
<szymon_w> mhall119, thank you for your help!
<jhodapp> boiko, did you get a chance to see if this MR breaks anything with the ringtones? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/phablet-extras/libhybris-fix-playlist-skipping/+merge/164774
<mhall119> szymon_w: np
<swordfish> mhall119: thank you... Now I've compiled the package
<swordfish> mhall119: By the way, in your opinion: I want to create a page with settings should i create it as a tab or as setting in the lower bar?
<mhall119> swordfish: lots of apps are already using a Settings tab
<mhall119> FYI, there's going to be a unified way of storing app settings coming soon to the SDK, which might change the way we display them to the user
<swordfish> mhall119: I saw the settings tabs, but in the guidelines it's written that tabs should have the same importance, so I had a doubt... And about the colors of the button in the minefield what do you suggest?
<swordfish> mhall119: ok i was expecting some breakages since it's so early... BTW thank you...
<mhall119> swordfish: I'm partial to aburgine and orange for some reason ;)
<mhall119> http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette has the official branch color codes
<jhodapp> boiko, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/phablet-extras/libhybris-fix-playlist-skipping/+merge/164774
<mhall119> swordfish: I'm always happy to help app developers :)
<jhodapp> boiko, just added you as a reviewer to it
<boiko> jhodapp: ah yes, I built it but forgot to test, let me test it now
<jhodapp> boiko, cool thanks, once you test it and approve I'll top approve
<swordfish> mhall119: ok... I will make some test with the colors in the palette and the setting tab!... Thank you again!...
<boiko> jhodapp: approved
<jhodapp> boiko, awesome, thanks
<boiko> jhodapp: np
<nik90> swordfish: looks amazing. nice work.
<davmor2> hey guys I keep hitting this can someone help me with why please http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685106/
<davmor2> I'm in the brunch crespo phase
<swordfish> nik90, thank you very much! :D
<szymon_w> mhall119,  how do you push files to ubuntu touch ? ( I'm trying to install application from .deb but when I use "adb push /dir/to/app.deb /sdcard/app.deb" its saved on device but then I can't find it after I use "ubuntu_chroot shell"  ? )
<mhall119> szymon_w: you can run them on the device from QtCreator
<mhall119> otherwise you can put the device into developer mode and copy them over ssh
<mhall119> I don't know how to do it via adb
<szymon_w> mhall119, ok thanks I will try it out...
<yellowstreetlamp> I tried to flash install ubuntu to my nexus 4 and got to the end and it doesn't seem to have worked.  I'm not sure where I went wrong.  Any help?  From bootloader I can start and the "Google" sign appears but the phone turns off thereafter since there is no Android system on it.  I can go into recovery mode and a menu comes up with an ubuntu logo but the menu options appear to go no where.  Any suggestions of what went
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-21
<kanoka42> Okay, so I'm building this port for the Sprint SG3, and I think I've almost got most of it down for a build however it keeps deleting the ubuntuappmanager file in out/target/product/d2spr/obj/EXECUTABLES/ubuntuappmanager_intermediates/LINKED/ubuntuappmanager and always ends with an error 1, does anyone else have this problem and/or know how to fix it? Also I've tried taking it from other sources and it always ends up deleted.
<raven> ogra
<raven> are you there
<kanoka42> Does anyone here have in-depth knowledge on porting this to phones?
<kanoka42> Because I have a question.
<raven> ograa!!!
<kanoka42> No one??
<raven> does anyone know how to install ubuntu touch with heimdall
<Dummies_freelanc> what is this ?
<Dummies_freelanc>  	attr "device touches" = 2
<Dummies_freelanc> run command geistest
<raven> dumies
<raven> are you good with installing ubuntu touch?
<raven> can anyone help me isntall ubuntu touch
<raven> im in a sticky situation
<raven> why wont nayone here help
<raven> :(
<raven> is anyone there
<raven> its important
<raven> annnyooneee?
<JoseeAntonioR> raven: if you ask and someone is around, he/she will reply
<raven> :( ive been askign all day
<raven> well im using heimdall to install ubuntu touch but no matter where i put the zip files it says they are the wrong type
<mhall119> raven: maybe ask during people's daylight time
<raven_> :((
<raven_> omg
<raven_> ive almost fixed my phone
<raven_> then i can try install ubuntu touch again and break it again
<raven_> lol
<raven_> well i think my phone is bricked
<raven_> thanks for all your help and support guys
<raven_> -_-
<raven_> i need someone to just tell me what some files are..
<raven_> oh god
<raven_> lol was almost bricked
<raven_> i got into download mode, and managed to get a recovery rom on htere
<Mirv> ogra_: btw, I'm not sure why there even was any problem on Friday, I dist-upgraded now with qt5-proper PPA enabled fine on the saucy build - no errors or complaints
<Mirv> and works fine after reboot
<raven> hello?
<k1l> hello!
<raven> hi k1l
<raven> im having some serious issues with my phone
<k1l> !details
<ubot5> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<raven> im a total noob and all i can do is use download mode, which is odin caus emy phone is a samsung galaxy s2
<raven> and i accidently installed the wrong file under bootloader.. so i think i might have made things worse
<raven> see this http://chaladi.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/sndroid-kernel-odin-pass.png?w=640&h=424
<raven> i need a bootloader i guess?
<raven> :(
<raven> i wish i could just wipe it  and start over, phones are so colicated
<raven> complicated*
<k1l> yes, you need a custom bootloader first
<raven> okay..
<raven> where do i get one of them,,
<raven> ultimatly i want ubuntu touch, i figured id have to install android first though
<k1l> raven: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<raven> yes?
<raven> im a huge noob.. so dont expect me to understand anything complicated
<k1l> but ubuntu touch is not for daily use. they plan that state for end of may, beginning of june
<raven> yeah but i read that it works really well for myphone now
<raven> my phone died caus ei installed it wrong in the first place
<raven> i gotta play with it at elast once
<k1l> ok. if you refuse to even read that i dont see a way for you. this page is linked on the wiki page i just gave you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188621
<raven> im reading it
<raven> i dont  understand what your showing me
<raven> i cant do that because i dont have cwg to fix it :(more.. it disapeared while i was tryinm any
<k1l> take the xda link. its well documented. if it says install cwm see the xda forums to get to know how to do that for your phone
<k1l> (i dont have a s2 and dont know how to do this for your phone)
<raven> ?
<raven> OK
<raven> thank you though
<raven> nobody else here has answered me before
<raven> oh besides ogra
<k1l> stick with xda forums first to get the basics sorted out. like getting your phone in a state where you can install the ubuntu-touch images. so get cwm etc.
<raven> i installed a um.. a cwm thing
<raven> but i cant get into cwm
<raven> nvm it worked!
<raven> now ill try to us eodin to put a rom on there
<k1l> why odin? is it mentioned anywhere on the pages i gave you?
<raven> because i have no sd card and it was the only  thing i could use after i broke it
<raven> are you still there
<raven> do you know any way i can put a file onto my internal memory without an sd card?
<raven> can anyone help me use adb
<szymon_w> hello! just wonder are we have any chances that Ubuntu Touch will run flash ? Since its true Ubuntu it should works... but so far its not working when browsing websites.
<user82> raven, you need to be a little more specific i think.
<raven> sorry :(
<raven> i have download mode, which is for odin (samsung devices)  and i have cwm, i dont know how to get a rom onto my phone though :(
<raven> i have no rom atm
<raven> its taken me like 2 days to just get cwm back
<user82> ah ok. well i have to leave right now sorry but with detailed description of what you need i am sure someone is able to help. ogra_ for example is quite nice ;)
<raven> yeahive beenw aiting for him all day lol
<raven> :(((
<raven> can anyone help me?
<raven> ogra?
<tvoss> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> tvoss: pong
<ogra_> raven, sorry, i'm extremely busy today and ignored IRC for most of the day
<raven> tvoss?
<raven> ohhh
<raven> tahts ookay..
<raven> ill try talk to you next time your not busy
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm i think you might still have the broken mountall.conf in place, try to replace it with one from the archive
<ogra_> stgraber, regarding the reboot loop ...
<lemonxah> hey peeps :) anyone got this running on a SGS3?
<ogra_> stgraber, and indeed you need to have a working ubuntu touch install there already
<lemonxah> or am i just plain out of luck ? :/
<tani> i cant get it to work i think i just need a way of moving files to my phone.. i have no rom atm
<ogra_> stgraber, do we have a list of kernel config options somewhere ?
<raven> omg
<raven> ogra
<raven> i did it!
<raven> i got cynogen on my phone
<raven> the rom
<ogra_> congrats
<raven> now to download ubuntu and break it agian
<raven> lol
<lemonxah> what phone is that?
<lemonxah> that you are trying to do it on?
<raven> galaxy s2
<lemonxah> that sucks :/ heh wanna get my galaxy s3 up and running with this
<lemonxah> but seems the only files i can get for it is 2 months old
<lemonxah> guys i have a question
<lemonxah> the preinstalled phablet-armhf files
<lemonxah> does it matter which one i use?
<raven> dont ask me lol
<raven> i cant get it working at all
<lemonxah> seems like no one is talking to me except for you :)
<raven> yeah
<raven> these guys are always busy off somewhere else
<raven> they seem to see every message though cause they answer people like 8 hours later lol
<lemonxah> in 8 hours i will be sleeping
<raven> *is pretending to be important and busy elsewhere*
<raven> ummm
<raven> ogra are you still here
<raven> i have another issue
<raven> i cant download it says i have no sd card
<raven> and when i check my ummm
<raven> storage?
<raven> it says my internal memory is 2gb and i have another like 20 gb internal
<raven> which is emty
<lemonxah> well i am busy flashing it
 * lemonxah holds his breath .. and his thumbs .. and his big toes
<lemonxah> lets see if it boots
<lemonxah> is there a logo that boots it?
<raven> no idea
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, progress ! ... i'm at a point where i can exec androids init via chroot and tezh phone doesnt reboot ... sadly that kills adb so i cant realy log in anymore
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, awesome.  Just remove adb from the android part
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, good progress
<ogra_> well, i'd like to see if lxc is better ... since that doesnt share /dev
<ogra_> currently i guess udeventd makes a mess out of /dev
<ogra_> -d
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, yes it does.  it renames stuf ett...
<seb128> Mirv, hey, remember I upgrade my qt to 5.0.2 on friday ... I think that broke integrated menus in unity (I've the qtcreator menus back in the qtcreator win)
<raven> ogra
<raven> im going to flash my pit thing
<raven> is that ok?
<pmcgowan> seb128, looks ok to me
<pmcgowan> seb128, on raring that is
<seb128> pmcgowan, with qt 5.0.2 (from the qt5-edgers ppa)?
<pmcgowan> yes
<seb128> pmcgowan, I'm on saucy, not sure if the stack is different
<lemonxah> hey now that there are ppl here .. any of you know about a sgs3 build that works?
<lemonxah> and what is the difference between saucy-preinstalled and raring?
<lemonxah> and quantel?
<Mirv> seb128: hi! it's deliberate, we promised scottk that we remove the forward-ported appmenu patch when saucy begins in anticipation of the proper QPA plugin support, and he promptly did so in the packaging branch after saucy opened
<pmcgowan> lemonxah, quantal build was frozen a month or so ago, raring is current and saucy is in process, will became mainline soon
<seb128> Mirv, hum, not sure I agree with that ... how is the QPA support going?
<lemonxah> pmcgowan: thnx another question quick .. raring should work in lpace of quantal? i saw a tutorial on how to get ubuntu touch on my Galaxy s3 but they used quantel
<lemonxah> i downloaded raring followed the steps they did .. but i only get a black screen on boot :/ and after a few minutes of waiting nothing
<pmcgowan> lemonxah, which device, using phablet-flash?
<lemonxah> samsung galaxy s3 and not using phablet .. using the preinstalled-phablet
<Mirv> seb128: yeah, I can see that, but he did it for us and I didn't care to revert since that was the condition for his FFe approval for raring.. sil2100 knows about the QPA menu support
<pmcgowan> lemonxah, I am not sure about the S3 work, did you get a rom specifically for the s3?
<ogra_> YAy
<seb128> imho we should just add the patch back until we have the qpa support
<seb128> didrocks, ^opinion?
<lemonxah> yeah i got a cm10.1 based rom called ubuntu-for-i9300
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, that worked ... now if i only could get ubuntu-session to start
<pmcgowan> lemonxah, not sure then
<lemonxah> but along side that it also listed the quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I told during the sprint, so agreed :)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, so are all the android processes starting.
<ogra_> i can chroot into the android root and run ps ... it shows me all processes properly started etc
<didrocks> Mirv: seb128: we don't want to regress ubuntu for no good reason
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> including ubuntuappmanger and uchroot ...
<ogra_> i guess i should kill the letter
<seb128> Mirv, please add the patch back, we will deal with ScottK if needed
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, yes
<Mirv> the 'After "S" opens:" section in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1126205/comments/23 "The Qt5 patch is dropped immediately regardless of regression impacts."
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1126205 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Bring Unity appmenu / HUD integration to Qt5" [Undecided,In progress]
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, no need for uchroot
<ogra_> (from the startup scripts)
<ogra_> yeah
<Mirv> seb128: mmkay, I need to enhance my armor first maybe
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, so from the ubuntu side.  su - phablet
<seb128> Mirv, scottK doesn't get to dictate what happens in Ubuntu...
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, and try to run qml-phone-shell
<ogra_> qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/platform-api-0.18.1daily13.04.15ubuntu.unity.nextbzr51raring0/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<ogra_> Aborte
<ogra_> +d
<ogra_> i guess hybris and platform-api need top learn about it
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, what does logcat say
<lemonxah> stupid question maybe .. but is phablet = touch?
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, you probably are just missing the drivers in the ubuntu side
<ogra_> well, i would assume surfaceflinger is rinngin already
<ogra_> *running
<lemonxah> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf and raring-preinstalled-phablet.armhf are they the same .. baring the version differences?
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, you need the system and vendor stuff accessable via the ubuntu side
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> hmm, thats tricky
<ogra_> init dies if they are mounted anywhere
<Mirv> seb128: ok, adding back and commencing a saucy build that will later be copied to qt5-proper. I had the reverting of the revert already handy since I did it for further raring PPA updates anyway
<ogra_> before it runs i mean
<ChickenCutlass> hmm
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<ogra_> that will need some fine grained upstart tinkering
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, make a copy for now -- just to get things running
<ogra_> well, i should be able to mount them manually now
<ChickenCutlass> right
<ogra_> its just tricky to do it on boot automatically
<fginther> kalikiana, ping
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ qml-phone-shell
<ogra_> __pthread_gettid -2
<ogra_> Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<ogra_> Segmentation fault
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, ok better
<ogra_> hmm, there is more missing it seems
<ChickenCutlass> yes
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, look at the script we have that bind mounts what we need into the ubuntu chroot
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, you need all of that.
<ogra_> ok
<kalikiana> fginther, pong
<lemonxah> how long does the boot take?
<fginther> kalikiana, have you seen the u1db-qt build failures in the core-apps ppa: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139804326/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.u1db-qt_0.1.5bzr90raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<fginther> kalikiana, quantal builds worked, but not raring and saucy (dependency issue?)
<kalikiana> fginther, yes, I pinged you in the other room because jenkins is giving me 404
<kalikiana> so I have no way to see what's wrong
<fginther> kalikiana, sorry, I didn't see your ping
<kalikiana> fginther, for instance https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-raring-amd64-ci/96/console
<ChickenCutlass> tvoss, sforshee we doing a hangout now?
<kalikiana> fginther, what MR is that u1db failure from?
<kalikiana> I didn't get a mail
<sforshee> ChickenCutlass, yep
<tvoss> ChickenCutlass, gimme two
<fginther> kalikiana, it is from trunk revision 90
<kalikiana> fginther, I guess the better question is, why don't I get mail for failure from trunk builds
<fginther> kalikiana, which should be https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/crossdoc/+merge/163482
<kalikiana> hm
<kalikiana> but that code is in
 * kalikiana confused
<fginther> kalikiana, yes, the MP built successfully for jenkins and was merged in, but it's not building in launchpad
<fginther> kalikiana, jenkins is only doing quantal builds, but we're 'trying' to dput for raring and saucy, which isn't always going to work :-(
<fginther> kalikiana, correction, jenkins is doing raring builds
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ qml-phone-shell
<ogra_> qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/platform-api-0.18.1daily13.04.15ubuntu.unity.nextbzr51raring0/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<ogra_> Aborted
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, ^^^
<kalikiana> fginther, so whatever requests those builds needs to send an email, otherwise I can't do anything :-)
<kalikiana> and, fix those 404 please
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, hmm, need to see logcat
 * kalikiana goes to do a fresh u1db build from trunk locally
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686892/
<fginther> kalikiana, regarding  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com, there is what looks like some network issues which broke publishing of the results to the public server
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, not showing me much.
<ogra_> yeah
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, try the sf_test app
<ogra_> i doubt the platform-api can handle it atm
<fginther> kalikiana, agreed on the email. They get sent to the jenkins-bot and I don't see them either. I just happened to notice the failures by chance
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, instead of the shell
<ogra_> where is that ?
<ogra_> uh oh
<ogra_> heh
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, part of the hybris test package
<ogra_> wait
<ogra_> so the ubuntu_chroot script mounted all that stuff under /data/ubuntu/$dir ...
<ogra_> that doesnt help me with /
 * ogra_ fiddles 
<ogra_> hmm, no, same error with the mounts in the right place
<kalikiana> fginther, wrt the failure: it builds on my local raring. is this maybe PPA-config related again? because it requires latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<fginther> kalikiana, yes, that could be the cause. strange that it built for jenkins though
<lemonxah> does anyone have a quantal build for me that is not a demo?
<fginther> kalikiana, ok. I see it now
<fginther> kalikiana, the ppa doesn't have the sdk ppa as a dependency
<fginther> jenkins does
<fginther> kalikiana, I'll add that and rebuild. Will let you know if that resolve the build failures
<raven> ogra?
<kalikiana> fginther, great
<lemonxah> so quantel is only a demo?
<lemonxah> its not working?
<lemonxah> cause i got that to boot but nothing on it is working its only a demo
<stgraber> ogra_: I've got a working (raring based) Ubuntu touch image on those two. Will try replacing mountall.conf now
<ogra_> stgraber, seems i got it working with a normal chroot (messy /dev indeed now) ... but cant get qml-phone-shell up
 * ogra_ even sees ubuntu-session running in the processlist 
<pmcgowan> mardy, kenvandine is the settings app building in a ppa somewhere yet?
<mardy> pmcgowan: not yet
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we're close to merging it
<pmcgowan> to which project?
<pmcgowan> ah nm
<davmor2> ogra_: I gave up, the new ubuntu touch apparently really doesn't want to installed on my nexus s :D
<ogra_> the new ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I have an image I found on the web on it. But it doesn't like upgrading so that is a no no, and it kept failing to build number 1 without the full blown Java being installed and number 2 kept dying on the build with an R.stamp error
<ogra_> davmor2, well, ask the author to do a rebuild
<davmor2> can't track the author, I'm going to have a longer play with it over the weekend, see if I can't break it into submission :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I think I'm really close, so it is either that I am doing something wrong which wouldn't be a first, or I've not removed something that needs removing I just didn't have time to dig into at midnight :D
<ogra_> davmor2, well, its most likely that libhybris or the ubuntu platform api stuff in the andrpid tree changed since your image was built
 * ogra_ takes a break
<davmor2> ogra_: no after digging some on the net it looks like there might be some odd java apps apps in the cm image that are trying to build
<davmor2> ogra_: once I rule that out then I'll start kicking other things :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti I did half the work yesterday for a system_hal.img (I think I called it like that)
<sergiusens> and noticed that we might need to change init a lot
<sergiusens> to make it not break (sort of the upstart inhibit stuff but now the other way around)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what should we need to change init that much?
<rsalveti> ogra_: the Bridge error usually happens when it can't find the lib in the fs
<rsalveti> the seg fault you got once is a bit more interesting
<rsalveti> I wonder if we'll end up having some sort of pid namespace issue with that
<rsalveti> but one suggestion is to try running native test apps in the android side first
<rsalveti> to make sure android can use and control the hardware with the drivers available in there
<sergiusens> rsalveti: do we want stuff like this? chown bluetooth net_bt_stack /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state
<sergiusens> mount_all /fstab.manta
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, then we might need to maintain two different inits
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's not a simple repack
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, problem is keeping the old stuff working as well at the same time
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah... pain!
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i have enverything but graphical stuff running ... pulse starts, ofono does etc etc
<ogra_> rsalveti, where do i find these apps on the fs ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, init runs fine here ... no issues with it
<ogra_> the only thing i can see as possible issue is the shared /dev
<ogra_> i even have a set of proper upstart jobs for firing up the andrpid side etc
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, shared dev might be an issue
<rsalveti> as the dev names are kind of all different
<ogra_> right, i'm hpoing for stgraber here
<rsalveti> ogra_: you'd need to build the android part to have the android specific test cases
<ogra_> but as i said, it works all fine apart from qml-phone-shell
<rsalveti> let me build it here quickly to create a tarball
<ogra_> cool., thanks !
<rsalveti> the services might be up, but not necessarily working with the hal
<ogra_> i dont even think the /dev names are a big issue as long as they differ
<ogra_> its the ones that have the same names in both systems that worry me
<rsalveti> crap, can't build the test cases, need to fix them first
<ogra_> surfaceflinger is running fine btw
<ogra_> i can see it in the processlist
<ogra_> doesnt that already attach to some of the GLES bits ?
 * ogra_ also sees pvr_workqueue and omaplfb
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ there's a hybris-test package you can install
<ogra_> if i had network :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: manuallly download ;-)
<ogra_> i guess i have to fiddle it in through adb then
<rsalveti> sergiusens: better to test the native test first, let me fix it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well the camera one works
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm going to be building those soon btw so if they fail, the build will fail :-P
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/ogra/
<rsalveti> ogra_: to test in the android side
<ogra_> thx !
<ogra_> will try after the call
<jono> power management is not too bad on the Galaxy Nexus - had a full charge at 6pm yesterday and it is 8.10am now and it is71%
<jono> (this is with no use)
<jono> obviously it needs optimization, but not bad as it stands
<kalikiana> fginther, 404 again https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-raring-amd64-ci/97/console
<asac> o/
<fginther> kalikiana, the build results in the 'waiting to publish' queue. jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com is being slow today
<kalikiana> fginther, what does that mean exactly?
<kalikiana> it says FAILED on my MR
<fginther> kalikiana, so the actual builds take place on an internal jenkins server. that server updates the MP directly with the pass/fail status and then sends the results to the external server (jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com) so that it can be externally viewed
<kalikiana> ah, so 404 means it commented but is still copying files
<fginther> kalikiana, the links posted in the MP have been modified to point to the external server even though the data may not actually be there yet
<kalikiana> I guess that's fine then, just a bit unexpected
<fginther> kalikiana, yes. usually it is not this slow
<kalikiana> k, thanks
<mpt> tmoenicke, hi, when you have some time I'd like to talk with you about keyboard settings
<mpt> since I'm working on the settings interface now
<ogra_> root@android:/ # /root/direct_sf_test
<ogra_> [1] + Stopped (signal)     /root/direct_sf_test
<ogra_> root@android:/ # /root/direct_sf_test
<ogra_> [2] + Stopped (signal)     /root/direct_sf_test
<ogra_> [1] - Segmentation fault   /root/direct_sf_test
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra_> oh. wait, i should probably run it inside the android container
<ogra_> :P
<tmoenicke> mpt: pong
<niel> 6 months for the ubuntu phone at best arg
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, same thing under android inside the chroot
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687293/ logcat for both attempts (first under ubuntu, second in the android chroot)
<ogra_> urgh
<niel> dont know anything about this sorry
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i just notice that we need a shared /run
<ogra_> i think there is something wonky in sharing it atm
<ogra_> and i guess the shm will prevent the stuff from starting
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> probably
<ogra_> hmm, where would android have the shm usually ?
<rsalveti> F/libc    (  628): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0x00000000 (code=1), thread 628 (direct_sf_test)
<ogra_> yeah, as i said, i think hybris needs to learn about the flip
<rsalveti> but this is not yet hybris
<rsalveti> this is just a local android-only test case
<ogra_> rsalveti, as i said, the first run was accidentially under ubuntu
<ogra_> so that libc stuff is fine, ignore that part
<ogra_> the run starting below is the right one
<rsalveti> right, but as you bind mounted, it'd work just as if you're running inside the container
<rsalveti> I'd guess
<ogra_> well
<rsalveti> I believe it might indeed be a /dev or shm related thing
<ogra_> my /run is empty execpt shm and lock for example
<mpt> tmoenicke, rachelliu and I were brainstorming a priority list of settings for the keyboard. We came up with: (1) layouts to switch between, (2) automatic spelling correction, (3) auto-capitalization, (4a) key tap sound, (4b) key tap vibration, (5) type by sliding finger across the keyboard, (6) abbreviations/macros. 5 and 6 wouldn't be for the ELS.
<ogra_> since the ubuntu_chroot script mounts it over the existing /run
<ogra_> (i run the mount bits modified from ubuntu_chroot)
<mpt> tmoenicke, we hadn't yet figured out word auto-completion, and automatic punctuation (e.g. period when double-tapping space).
<rsalveti> let me run it with strace inside android
<tmoenicke> mpt: sounds good to me
<tmoenicke> mpt: we currently have a . key
<mpt> tmoenicke, true, but it's still faster to double-tap space than to tap a . key then the space key. It could also insert other punctuation (e.g. a closing bracket like this one at the end of a sentence).
<mpt> So we need to think some more about that.
<mpt> tmoenicke, when I have a first draft sketched I will post it at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-keyboard>
<tmoenicke> mpt: great
<tmoenicke> mpt: i think suggested words and spell checking could go into the same setting
<mpt> tmoenicke, they're related, certainly
<mpt> That partly depends on whether completion is opt-in for each word (like Android or Windows) or opt-out (like iOS)
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687377/
<rsalveti> running with strace in the android side
<rsalveti> open("/dev/kgsl-3d0", O_RDWR|O_DSYNC)   = 8
<ogra_> well, thats mako
<rsalveti> true, you're testing with maguro
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> I copied the strace bin to people.c
<rsalveti> can test the maguro after lunch
 * rsalveti lunch time
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687394/
<rsalveti> open("/dev/pvrsrvkm", O_RDWR)           = 8
<ogra_> its there
<ogra_> root@android:/ # ls -l /dev/pvrsrvkm
<ogra_> crw------- 1 root root 250, 0 May 21 16:01 /dev/pvrsrvkm
<ogra_> hmm
<rsalveti> hm, after
<rsalveti> stat64("/system/lib/hw/gralloc.default.so", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=9864, ...}) = 0
<rsalveti> interesting
<rsalveti> well, brb
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, rsalveti, sergiusens http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687405/ :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's mako
<sergiusens> :-)
<ogra_> well, thats lxc
<ogra_> running android in a container
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> but yeah, stgraber only has a mako
<sergiusens> ogra_: but the  /system/etc/init_wlan.sh gives away it's a mako :-P
<sergiusens> ogra_: nice btw :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not that it works any better than my chroot approach :P
<ogra_> and it doesnt need any kernel modification
<Lukas__> hi
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, i just saw that i have the libc entry in logcat even when running chrooted
<Lukas__> can someone tell me that LG L9 is supported for ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> Lukas__, have a look at the devices wikipage
<ogra_> !devices | Lukas__
<ubot5> Lukas__: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Lukas__> yeah
<Lukas__> i see it
<Lukas__> thx ;)
<Lukas__> ogra are u using touch pn ur phone ?
<ogra_> yes
<Lukas__> and how it works ? ;)
<ogra_> well, i'm doing development on it ...
<Lukas__> cause i dont believe commercials ;)
<ogra_> not actually using it atm
<ogra_> what commercials ?
<Lukas__> nah i was watching movies on ubuntu.com ;)
<ogra_> well, they are telling you what will be there in april 2014
<ogra_> so they should be accurate in a year
<ogra_> :)
<Lukas__> hehe
<ogra_> up until then its still only for the brave
<Lukas__> i thougth so
<ogra_> you can do calls, send and recieve SMS and surf the web via WLAN
<Lukas__> i want to test it but im affraid ;)
<ogra_> beyond that there are a bunch of apps already to play with
<Lukas__> i need to hdpsa net
<ogra_> that siad, i only refer to the supported devices here
<Lukas__> cause im writing a lot of mails
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: ping
<ogra_> the ported ones really depend on the person porting them
<ogra_> i.e. no idea what HW works on your LG L9 t all
<ogra_> you need to ask the person caring for the port
<Lukas__> ahh
<Lukas__> ok ;)
<user82> does anyone know if awe is working on edge/hsdpa/lte?
<user82> what kind of net
<ogra_> user82, GPRS first
<iBelieve> I'm interested in developing applications for Ubuntu Touch. Is running UnityNext on my main desktop computer a good way to test the applications and is it safe to do?
<ogra_> iBelieve, i belive the sdk comes with a qmlscene widget you can run the apps in
<ogra_> so there is no need to have unity next installed to test the UI
<iBelieve> ogra_, Yes, I know it does, and I've used that to test my app, but I'd like to see how it looks in the actual UnityNext UI. Basically, my question is, is installing it safe to do on my main system?
<ogra_> ah, no idea, probably mhall119 knows
<mhall119> iBelieve: Right now, you can run UnityNext on top of your normal desktop, it just runs in it's own window
<mhall119> I don't know of any way, currently, to launch an app inside of UnityNext running this way
<mhall119> you might ask in #ubuntu-unity about that though
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay, thanks.
<mhall119> however, the way it looks running qmlscene on your desktop should be the way it looks running on UnityNext, the only different would be how the HUD looks
<jono> bfiller_afk, thanks for triaging my bugs :-)
<loicm> SpacedOut: hi, I've just taken a look at you MR for the context sharing feature, I skipped that feature when starting the project and forgot to add it back, good stuff
<stgraber> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687604/
<stgraber> rsalveti: (with android running in LXC)
<loicm> SpacedOut: I still need to validate it on my device
<stgraber> ogra_: so I've got direct_sf_test and test_player working here, the two others fail though
<ogra_> stgraber, but no qml-phone shell ?
<ogra_> intresting
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah
<user82> ogra_, thx 4 the info. i guess it might be a while then till i use ubuntu touch ;)
<rsalveti> stgraber: cool, direct_sf_test running is already quite cool indeed
<rsalveti> the other two might be broken as well
<rsalveti> nobody is maintaining these test cases
<rsalveti> stgraber: now the next step would be to run similar test cases but via hybris
<rsalveti> stgraber: install libhybris-test
<rsalveti> then see if test_sf works as expected (it should behave similarly as direct_sf_test
<rsalveti> Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<rsalveti> this might be related with qtubuntu
<rsalveti> and the environment variable that sets the backend
<rsalveti> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntu
<jono> is there a changelog for each daily image?
<rsalveti> jono: yes
<jono> as in, I am trying to determine what changes are in the current daily
<rsalveti> for quite a while already
<jono> rsalveti, I thought I read that one was available
<jono> where is it?
<stgraber> rsalveti: test_sf works fine as root, gives me a blank screen running as phablet (direct_sf_test didn't have that problem)
<rsalveti> jono: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<jono> thanks rsalveti
<rsalveti> stgraber: hm, I know we also have group and user permissions to set as well
<rsalveti> phablet adm tty dialout cdrom audio dip video plugdev android_graphics android_input sdcard_rw android_net3 android_net android_net2 admin
<rsalveti> from cucrrent phablet user
<rsalveti> the android_ ones all maps the group ip from the android side
<stgraber> uid=32011(phablet) gid=32011(phablet) groups=32011(phablet),4(adm),5(tty),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),1003(android_graphics),1004(android_input),1015(sdcard_rw),3002(android_net3),3003(android_net),3004(android_net2),32012(admin)
<rsalveti> right, so it's probably matching correctly
<stgraber> rsalveti: fixed, /dev/ion was the problem
<rsalveti> stgraber: set QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntu as root, and then try qml-phone-shell as root as well
<rsalveti> cool
<stgraber> so I now have test_sf running as a phablet
<stgraber> rsalveti: same segfault as when running as a user
<rsalveti> hm, we might need to debug qtubuntu then
<rsalveti> stgraber: can you also test /usr/bin/test_glesv2 ?
<ogra_> awesome
<stgraber> rsalveti: works fine
<rsalveti> stgraber: cool
<rsalveti> stgraber: ogra_: then it'd be good if we could generate such image kind of automatically, so we can split the debugging and get the rest to work
<ogra_> hmm
<stgraber> rsalveti: test_media_player also works btw
<rsalveti> awesome
<ogra_> i was hoping we get some screen output first
<rsalveti> well, we got some :-)
<rsalveti> just not the shell
<ogra_> i wonder if stgraber needs to start qml-phone-shell from bash
<rsalveti> the driver layer is working as expected, it might just be something with qtubuntu now
<ogra_> since i'm pretty sure the way we start adbd doesnt source any env
<ogra_> and we set a ton of stuff in bashrzc and /etc/environment
<rsalveti> yup
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687733/
<rsalveti> seems to be quite simlar
<rsalveti> at least the most critical ones are there
<ogra_> stgraber, i mean as root :)
<ogra_> oh, and i think we should also bind mount the dirs in /mnt
<ogra_> just seeing your /mnt/obb entry in the env
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687752/
<stgraber> doesn't look like it's even trying to access those
<stgraber> (the two /dev entries look interesting but they don't exist in the android container so I'm not sure that's the problem)
<ogra_> stgraber, try running /bin/bash before starting the shell
<ogra_> so that you have the bash env
<ogra_> as root
<ogra_> adbd uses /system/bin/sh
<stgraber> ogra_: which is a symlink to /bin/bash here
<ogra_> and doesnt process the full environment
<ogra_> ??
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, stgraber so there are a bunch of ENV stuff that must be set.
<stgraber> anyway, running under /bin/bash doesn't make any difference
<ogra_> that cant be, android uses it too
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, right
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> thats whay i wanted it tested
<stgraber> ogra_: at the time adb started and I connected, nothing was mounted on /system, so i had my symlink there, then I mounted android's /system on top of it and start the container. Anyway, yes I'm using bash, have the right environment and no that doesn't help ;)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> sorry for seeming pushy
<ogra_> :)
<jono> mhall119, when trying to install ubuntu-terminal-app:
<jono> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jono>  ubuntu-terminal-app : Depends: qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin but it is not going to be installed
<mhall119> jono: do you have the core apps PPA enabled?
<jono> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> hmmm, it should install from there...
<mhall119> are you on raring or saucy?
<jono> saucy
<mhall119> yeah, 0.1.1bzr12 package is built for saucy
<mhall119> what happens when you try to apt-get install that package manually
<rtg_> ogra_, what is the default series now ? 'phablet-flash --series saucy' still faults.
<ogra_> rtg_, raring
<rtg_> how does one get saucy ?
<ogra_> pull the zip from cdimage and do a manual flash
<rtg_> hrmph
<jono> mhall119, when getting that package:
<jono> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jono>  qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin : Depends: libqt5core5 (>= 5.0.2) but 5.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<jono>                                      Depends: libqt5gui5 (>= 5.0.2) but 5.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<jono>                                      Depends: libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2) but 5.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<ogra_> rtg_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation ...  with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rtg_> ogra_, those are all raring
<ogra_> rtg_, did you look ? :)
<ogra_> thats ubuntu-touch
<rtg_> indeed, I am looking
<ogra_> not ubuntu-touch-preview
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> they work with the raring android bits (the armel zip)
<mhall119> hmmm, that package doesn't look like it specifies a version number, so I wonder why it wants 5.0.2 specifically...
<rtg_> huh, I slected the URL you pasted, but got raring. now I'm looking at saucy.
<ogra_> k
<jono> ChickenCutlass, slightly odd question, but I spent 30m on a call on my Galaxy Nexus yesterday and I felt like it was giving me a bit of a headache
<jono> as if there was more power projected from the phone than usual
<jono> any thoughts on what this might be?
<ChickenCutlass> jono, only thing is the earpiece volume
<ChickenCutlass> jono, not power
<jono> ChickenCutlass, right, the volume was fine
<jono> it almost felt like the phone was radiating a little :-)
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<mhall119> jono: are you doing this on your desktop or your phone?
<ChickenCutlass> jono, we really have not control of the radio power like that
<jono> mhall119, installing the app? desktop
<ChickenCutlass> jono, it is in the firmware
<jono> ChickenCutlass, gotcha
<ogra_> jono, no worries, we'll ship tinfoil hats with the images
<jono> ogra_, already wearing one
<jono> to protect me from the SOCIALIST NANNY OBAMA STATE
<jono> lol
<rsalveti> jono: the screen was on all the time, right?
<ogra_> ah, thanks for testing, so we'll need double layer
<jono> rsalveti, it was
<rsalveti> right, that might be it
<rsalveti> screen + modem + cpu
<jono> rsalveti, you think it might be the heat from the screen?
<rsalveti> you're lucky to be alive
<jono> no kidding
<jono> :-)
<rsalveti> the screen helps for sure
<rsalveti> hopefully we should have something to fix that over the next few days
<jono> thanks rsalveti
<jono> it feels like it is really coming together
<mhall119> jono: it must be something with saucy then, I wonder if the qt packages are having issues between the PPA (I'm assuming you have it installed) and the archives
<jono> mhall119, assuming I what installed?
<ogra_> jono, so making calls works on saucy for you ?
<jono> ogra_, I am running the raring image
<ogra_> ah
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti: so running out of ideas on what's wrong with qml-phone-shell, will go back to doing other things for now. Let me know if you want me to test something else.
<ogra_> i thought you said saucy above
<mhall119> jono: the qt5 edgers PPA
<jono> ogra_, I am running whatever what phablet-flash installs
<ogra_> stgraber, i'll grab the stuff that you linked me to tomorrow and set up lxc on the maguro
<mhall119> or the sdk team ppa, actually looks like it has 5.0.2 packages for Qt too
<ogra_> lets see if it behaves different
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll refresh the tar.gz in a minute to include the bind-mounts in the pre-mount script, IIRC that's all I changed since I uploaded the current one
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> stgraber: I'd like to reproduce the env by locally
<rsalveti> so I can debug qt and qtubuntu
<rsalveti> together with hybris
<mhall119> jono: since neither the terminal app nor the konsole plugin specify version numbers of their qt dependencies, I'm guessing that one of the newer Qt packages in the PPA is depending on a specific version that isn't available
<mhall119> zoltan or Mirv may be able to help
<rsalveti> stgraber: how can I get your stuff here?
<ogra_> rsalveti, grab my boot.img and the adbd.tgz .... replace mountall.conf with the original one ...
<ogra_> that should give you the base for using the lxc stuff
<sergiusens> jono: I can share the headache xp... powerd seems to be in already, so apt-get update / upgrade may get it
<ZDmitry> mhall119, if jono use raring or saucy, all be ok
<ogra_> oh, and you need to remove all traces of adbd in the android init.rc files
<mhall119> ZDmitry: something is going wrong, and I don't think it's your packages
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, then where is the lxc stuff?
<stgraber> rsalveti: right, once you've got ogra's stuff running, install lxc and cgroup-lite. Grab a copy of your initrd.gz and http://www.stgraber.org/download/phablet-android.tar.gz
<stgraber> rsalveti: then unpack thar tarball into /var/lib/lxc
<stgraber> rsalveti: and copy your initrd.gz to /var/lib/lxc/android/initrd.gz
<ZDmitry> mhall119, then lets jono do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" on device
<ogra_> s/your initrd.gz/androids initrd.gz/
<ZDmitry> this should help
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome
<boiko> Kaleo_: how do I use the command line thing from C++?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: he's trying to install it on his desktop,which is running saucy, and getting qt package version dependency errors
<rsalveti> how to start lxc?
<stgraber> rsalveti: unless you do that on a nexus4, you'll need to tweak /var/lib/lxc/android/replace/init.rc to match that of your device (with the adbd service and ubuntu_chroot service removed)
<stgraber> rsalveti: and finally do: lxc-start -n android -d
<rsalveti> that's fine, I also got a n4 here
<jono> thanks sergiusens will see if I can get it
<rsalveti> perfect, will give it a shot in a bit
<mhall119> ZDmitry: like I said, I'm 90% sure the problem is in the Qt packages, not anything to do with the terminal or konsole packages
<stgraber> rsalveti: you should loose adb connection for a few seconds while android boots, then you can reconnect and you should see the android system running in LXC. After that all I had to do was create a few devices in /dev and chmod a bunch of others to make the various test binaries happy (we'll need some udev rules I think)
<ZDmitry> mhall119, oh, yes that's true. Look like there no Qt 5.0.2 packgages for saucy currently
<rsalveti> stgraber: right, that's fine
<ogra_> stgraber, i rather think we need to bind mount several devices
<ogra_> the ones both systems need to access at least
<rsalveti> for the common ones we can change with udev rules
<ogra_> sure
<jono> sergiusens, dist-upgrade on device doesnt pull in powerd
<ogra_> but the ones only in android will need a bind mount
<stgraber> ogra_: IIRC the only ones I had to copy from android were /dev/alog/* everything else existed but just had wrong permissions
<ogra_> stgraber, well, so we use the same /dev still ?
<ogra_> ueventd surely creates a lot of devices udev doesnt
<ogra_> and the binary bits might need userspace access
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, but we use the same kernel so the uevents are shared which means that the Ubuntu udev does end up creating a bunch of entries as a result of devices showing up and spamming netlink
<ogra_> ah
<jono> sergiusens, I lie, it did come in
<ogra_> indeed, we could fake the specific ones
<rsalveti> we might just need to share the common devs
<rsalveti> but that might depend on the drivers used
<jono> ChickenCutlass, auto screen shut off works :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<jono> will update my dogfood page
 * ogra_ goes afk now
<stgraber> rsalveti: oh, btw, if that's easier I'm sure I can make a tarball of my /data/ubuntu that you can just extract on your N4
<rsalveti> stgraber: that would be easier indeed
<stgraber> ok, let me do that then
<bfiller> jono: no problem, thanks for taking the time to file the bugs :)
<jono> bfiller, no worries
<ZDmitry> mhall119, I just notice that virtual keyboard has achieved auto orientation. There are commented string for auto orientation in the terminal apps. So it's posible to test all together.
<dn_damp> So. How is the Ubuntu Phone Preview coming along? Is it worth testing again? :)
<jono> mhall119, so it sounds like I have the wrong version of Qt?
<dn_damp> And have the community decided upon how to manage apps?
<dn_damp> Piracy frency (like android) or a more controlled version (ie iOS)
<dn_damp> or maybe I should phraze it "rule with an Iron han" (like iOS) :D
<mhall119> jono: it sounds like have half of the Qt 5.0.2 packages available, but not all of them
<jono> mhall119, gotch
<jono> a
<mhall119> Mirv: are you still working on the Qt5 & SDK packages?
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti: well, I'm not sure what I changed, but I have the shell running
<pmcgowan> stgraber, woot
<sergiusens> stgraber: nice
<rsalveti> stgraber: haha
<rsalveti> stgraber: did you reboot or something meanwhile?
<rsalveti> stgraber: but quite nice indeed
<stgraber> rsalveti: yeah, I rebooted and fixed a couple more issues I noticed, then it started working
<stgraber> rsalveti: making a tarball now. In theory all you need is to flash ogra_'s boot img, then unpack the taball in /data and then boot, attach adb, su phablet + qml-phone-shell
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome
<rsalveti> will check the rest of the stuff there
<stgraber> still going to be pretty hackish but probably good enough to get a first idea of how that'll all work before we start making things clean ;)
<rsalveti> exactly
<stgraber> wow, first time I upload something since I moved to Montreal, apparently my upload is way better than it used to be, I actually get stable 10Mbps! the tarball should be done uploading in 5-6 minutes
<rsalveti> awesome
<ChickenCutlass> stgraber, ogra_ nice work
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I love doing phablet-flash and keeping my data!
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: thanks to sergiusens :-)
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> thanks sergiusens :)
<stgraber> rsalveti: http://www.stgraber.org/download/phablet-lxc-saucy.tar.gz
<rsalveti> stgraber: thanks
<Kaleo_> boiko: you don't and you should not
<Kaleo_> boiko: what's the use case?
<user82_> not bad! http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/phone-overview-visual.small_.png
<boiko> Kaleo_: in phone-app I do some checking to make sure only one instance of it is opened, and I also need to do a hack to make testability work (as I'm using QGuiApplication the testability driver is not loaded correctly)
<Kaleo_> boiko: so you can keep these 2 hacks
<Kaleo_> boiko: but these 2 things should be in the SDK
<Kaleo_> boiko: in fact I'm pretty sure that our apps should all be one instance
<Kaleo_> boiko: and testability, you are not using autopilot?
<boiko> Kaleo_: I am, but there is a bug that if you are not using QApplication, the testability driver is not loaded correctly for autopilot tests
<Kaleo_> boiko: I see
<Kaleo_> boiko: let's fix the bug ;)
<boiko> Kaleo_: I think all our C++ apps have the hack in there
<Kaleo_> boiko: but in the meantime you can keep C++ parsing QCoreapplication::arguments
<Kaleo_> boiko: and do the rest in QML
<boiko> Kaleo_: and for the single instance stuff, what I currently do is to forward the arguments to the running instance
<Kaleo_> boiko: right
<Kaleo_> boiko: sounds good
<Kaleo_> boiko: the sdk should implement that
<Kaleo_> boiko: ah but that's problematic for you
<Kaleo_> boiko: ah ah
<Kaleo_> boiko: not cool
<Kaleo_> boiko: I did not think about that
<boiko> Kaleo_: yep, makes sense, and actually I have a bug that when you click a contact in the people lens and the app is opened, it doesn't switch to the correct page
<boiko> Kaleo_: I guess that's because the application framework doesn't have a way to send messages to running apps
<Kaleo_> boiko: the way is dbus
<Kaleo_> boiko: right now
<Kaleo_> boiko: would that work for you?N
<Kaleo_> boiko: interesting, in the implementation of  single instance you call 'SendAppMessage'
<boiko> Kaleo_: yep, that's a method I have in phone-app since UfA :)
<boiko> Kaleo_: dbus works perfectly for me
<boiko> Kaleo_: and if the Arguments thing handle that automatically, that would be even better
<Kaleo_> boiko: let me dig in the code a bit more to be sure I get it
<boiko> Kaleo_: basically what it does is to forward the contact:// message:// etc args to the running instance
<jono> ChickenCutlass, any idea if we have access to the GPS chip in the Galaxy Nexus?
<ChickenCutlass> jono, we do.  we are working on the location service as we speak
<jono> ChickenCutlass, cool, I was just thinking we might be able to bring the app into the core apps project
<jono> see if we can find some volunteers
<ChickenCutlass> good idea
<Kaleo_> boiko: I see the code now
<Kaleo_> boiko: right
<boiko> loicm: hey, if I am to add a new application to the list of well known applications, what do I need to patch? platform-api and what more?
<pmcgowan> jono, what app?
<jono> pmcgowan, GPS
<boiko> loicm: I have added the enums to the new applications, but I didn't find where to map the enum to the desktop file
<pmcgowan> jono, thats more a data feed than an app, need apps to use it
<Kaleo_> boiko: what's the app?
<pmcgowan> like a map
<boiko> Kaleo_: I would be really glad to drop all that code, mainly because now I have 3 copies of it :)
<Kaleo_> boiko: ah yeah, the split
<boiko> Kaleo_: contacts and messages :)
<Kaleo_> boiko: do you have a bug number for the testability issue?
<Kaleo_> boiko: for the single instance I'm giving it a thought right now
<jono> pmcgowan, right, I was just wondering if we needed to think about a mapping app, and whether we could bring this into the core apps project
<boiko> Kaleo_: I think there is a bug upstream in qt, mzanetti knows more about it for sure
<Kaleo_> k
<pmcgowan> jono, there's lots of location based possibilities
<Kaleo_> boiko: so for the well known apps you need to patch the shell as well
<pmcgowan> jono, would be good
<loicm> boiko: I think there's platform-api, qtubuntu, and the shell...
<loicm> boiko: why do you want to add well known apps?
<boiko> loicm: the phone-app is being split into 3 apps: phone, messages and contacts
<Kaleo_> boiko: lp:unity/phablet Components/ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml at the end
<boiko> loicm: and I need to switch from one to another for many use cases
<Kaleo_> boiko: horrendous
<boiko> Kaleo_: what? the split or that code? :)
<Kaleo_> boiko: that codfe
<Kaleo_> -f
<boiko> Kaleo_: ok, I'll prepare an MR for that
<Kaleo_> loicm: he is spliting a well known app (telephony) into 3 differnet apps
<loicm> Kaleo_, boiko: ok, makes sense
<jono> pmcgowan, so in terms of GPS, ChickenCutlass mentioned a location service - will that be basically an API for getting data from the device?
<jono> or will tie into something such as Google Maps API
<ChickenCutlass> jono, correct
<jono> ok cool
<jono> ChickenCutlass, is there a spec for any of this documented?
<ChickenCutlass> jono, probably
<pmcgowan> jono, devs will use qtlocation or something we could expose to qml maybe
<jono> gotcha
<ChickenCutlass> jono, right.  what pmcgowan said
<ChickenCutlass> jono, qtlocation
<pmcgowan> qtlocation calls platform, platform calls geoclue or plugin or whatever
<ChickenCutlass> right
<raven> could someone help me, i messed up my galaxy s2 to the point that i only had the odin downloader, but now ive got cwm and crynogenmod 9 on there, but i cant download anything or do anything it says i have no sd card, i dont but it never used tto do that i have like 16 gb internal memory
<jono> well let me know when things are moved along a little and we will try to find some folks to help with the app dev side of things
<Kaleo_> pmcgowan: qtlocation
<bfiller> mterry: when is greeter with real session suppose to land?
<jono> do we have an ETA for this location service being ready?
<Kaleo_> pmcgowan: we are not plaaning on reinventing the wheel :)
<pmcgowan> Kaleo_, right!
<mterry> bfiller, it's blocked on Mir
<ChickenCutlass> jono, soon
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> np
<Kaleo_> :)
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: doesn't location service already work? it did a few months back
<bfiller> should be a gps sample app included in the build
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, not quite all the way
<raven> -_- ill just buy a new phone then
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, working on SUPL support as well as the nexus 4
<bfiller> mterry: re: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1181654
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181654 in phone-app "Recieving a call doesn't switch to the phone app" [High,Confirmed]
<jono> bfiller, there is a sample app in the image?
<bfiller> mterry: until your stuff lands can we just programatically unlock the greeter when accepting a call?
<bfiller> jono: I believe so, let me find it
<bfiller> jono: might be a command line thing
<jono> bfiller, np
<mterry> bfiller, sure.  Or just launch the app if possible without unlocking
<pmcgowan> bfiller, jono I think websites that use the javascript call out should just work
<jono> pmcgowan, ahhh
<jono> will test
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, jono does not work on the nexus 4
<jono> ChickenCutlass, I am Galaxy Nex
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, jono we need to enable GPS support
<ChickenCutlass> jono, ok
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, can you fix that then
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, we are working on it
<jono> pmcgowan, I assume that location lookup on sites uses ip geo
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: believe it or not but I may have found a solid use case for us needing a *custom* C++ launcher
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, I am shocked!
<raven> chicken you help with the development of ubuntu touch?
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: I found something that would be unpractical to do from QML
<pmcgowan> jono, it will use whatever we have exposed through our qpa plugin
<pmcgowan> so yes
<pmcgowan> jono, it can be multiple sources combined
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: but I'm not sure yet :)
<pmcgowan> depending how we do it
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, I see
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, that is what the location service will do
<pmcgowan> right
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: I have the feeling that to be sure we need to dive into the 'intents' API
<pmcgowan> was thinking about location for a june theme
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: and design what we want
<jono> it seems like the location stuff in google maps doesnt work on the browser
<tani> ARE YOU GUYS EVEN SEEING MY MESSAGES?
<tani> HELLO?
<jono> tani, whoa
<Kaleo> tani: no caps please, we can read you
<tani> TES
<jono> no caps please
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: I'm just mumbling, ignore me
<tani> oh sorry, i thought my chat was broken, didnt expect you all to be ignorant :)
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, I never ignore you
<Kaleo> pmcgowan: so sweet :)
<jono> tani, we are not ignorant
<jono> I am stupid though
<jono> :-)
<Kaleo> boiko: I have the idea that the whole command line arguments thing could be superseeded by our future 'inter app communications API' similar to Android intents
<evilt0ne_> hi
<boiko> Kaleo: yep, maybe
<jono> filed the issue with Google maps in the browser at https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1182658
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1182658 in webbrowser-app "Location services not working in Google Maps" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> Kaleo, yes I agree
<pmcgowan> was recently looking at how that works
<Kaleo> boiko: if that's true I may ask you to keep your code duplication for now :/ the time we need to figure it out
<boiko> Kaleo: ok, so I won't touch the command line args for now
<tani> my phone is ruined because of stupid ubuntu touch
<tani> and i never even got to use it
<Kaleo> boiko: hmmm
<Kaleo> boiko: ok.
<pmcgowan> tani, can you follow the directions to restore android
<tani> i have
<tani> but it says i have no sd card so i cant do anything on it
<tani> i donnt have an sd card, but it never used to care
<bfiller> jono: looks like there is  a problem with the gps test, might have to be updated for qt5.0.2. Basically you apt-get install qtlocation-qml-test and run it from the command line - but it's not working. I will take a look tomorrow.
<jono> tani, did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android ?
<tani> nop
<jono> bfiller, np, thanks
<jono> tani, do that to restore Android
<tani> cant
<jono> tani, and please remember, Ubuntu Touch is not finished, sometimes it doesn't work as expected
<tani> adb wont work on my phone anymore
<tani> its literally unusable ive tryed everything
<tani> i can make calls
<mhall119> tani: what does adb tell you now?
<rsalveti> tani: what phone?
<tani> it wont save messages though
<tani> galaxy s2
<rsalveti> can you boot to recovery?
<tani> yeah
<mhall119> tani: if you run "adb devices -l" when your phone is plugged in, what does it print?
<rsalveti> then you can restore whatever image you want
<rsalveti> from the recovery itself
<tani> OH RSALVETI YOUR A GENIOUS
<tani> now use you genious mind to tell me how i get an image onto the phone
<rsalveti> which image? from cyanogenmod?
<tani> theres no images on my phone
<tani> i cant download
<rsalveti> http://www.get.cm/?device=galaxys2
<tani> i cant connect it to my pc
<rsalveti> you can use adb sideload
<rsalveti> after booting into recovery
<jono> pmcgowan, do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1181343 needs to be added to the dogfood list - I ask because if an unknown number comes in there is no way to directly add it, but also no way to copy the number to the clipboard to then create a contact manually
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181343 in phone-app "No way to add a contact from an existing number" [High,Confirmed]
<jono> which means that there is no effective way of adding contacts to the address book
<tani> argh
<rsalveti> tani: or push it via 'adb push cm....zip /sdcard/' and load that zip with the recovery
<pmcgowan> jono, I think there is let me check
<tani> me and ogra tryed for like 4 hours
<tani> adb wont work
<mhall119> tani: if you run "adb devices -l" when your phone is plugged in, what does it print?
<tani> List of devices attached
<tani> nothing
<rsalveti> even when in recovery?
<k1l> is adb activated in cm? tani
<pmcgowan> jono, I swore I did this from conversations view but cant seem to
<rsalveti> usually recovery gives you something at least, to use with adb sideload
<tani> thers no option for adb in cwm
<jono> pmcgowan, yeah, I couldn't find a way
<k1l> tani: cwm is not cm
<pmcgowan> jono, there just needs to be a new contact action when you select a missed call
<jono> I have some numbers from people who I know and I there doesnt seem to be a way to add them to the address book without my memorizing the number first :-)
<pmcgowan> boiko, ^^
<tani> ivwe given up
<jono> pmcgowan, exactly, if there was a toolbar item to add to addressbook and go to the new contact screen with the number already added, that should do it
<tani> dw
<boiko> pmcgowan: I can probably try to hack something for that
<jono> boiko, this is the bug I filed for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1181343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181343 in phone-app "No way to add a contact from an existing number" [High,Confirmed]
<jono> thanks boiko
<pmcgowan> boiko, well dont hack it!
<boiko> pmcgowan: jono: until there is proper design for that
<tani> nobody wanted to help me the past 4 days when it was possible to fix, i hd to figure it out myself and i just made it worse and worse
<jono> boiko, isn't the design aleady there? just the new contact screen?
<boiko> pmcgowan: the UI is going to change a lot anyways, we can make it more convenient for the daily usage, and part of the code (the one that fills the new contact screen with the number) will be reused
<boiko> jono: that part yes, but where to place the action of adding the number to the addressbook no
<pmcgowan> boiko, so use the add contact icon but do it from the conversation/missed call
<jono> yup
<rsalveti> tani: which recovery did you flash in your device?
<rsalveti> and how did you flash it?
<tani> idk
<tani> 5.5.0.4
<rsalveti> tani: does it show you the option of flashing via sideload?
<tani> no
<tani> this makes me hate ubuntu
<rsalveti> this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<rsalveti> your recovery is quite old I'd imagine
<tani> if i never tryed it i would have an issue
<rsalveti> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-apps/how-to-go-back-to-a-stock-android-rom-on-samsung-galaxy-s2-50007880/
<rsalveti> might help you
<rsalveti> the tools support in general depends a lot on the hardware used
<rsalveti> some got a more recent recovery (and more useful as well)
<tani> i can put a new version on
<rsalveti> with heimdall
<rsalveti> http://www.poempelfox.de/blog/2011/10/
<rsalveti> just follow the guide
<rsalveti> and you should have your phone working again
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/patches/
<rsalveti> to start using the manta kernel from the archive
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-22
<mhall119> rsalveti: sergiusens: https://plus.google.com/u/0/111980561516715514914/posts/gRhx9VNzipu
<andril> is it true that it will be a release candidate by the end of the month?
<mhall119> andril: no
<mhall119> andril: the goal is to have something usable enough that those developing and testing it can use it as their daily device OS
<mhall119> which is quite different from a release candidate
<sergiusens> mhall119: looks interesting
<andril> mhall119: that's what i expected - sounds good to me :)
<bcurtiswx> i added the touch core apps PPA to my nexus 7 ubuntu touch and installed the coreapps but they don't seem to do anything but bring up a white screen
<bcurtiswx> how do I go about running these once installed on my nexus 7 ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: side question, can we get icons in standard locations for the icons of the community core apps?
<mhall119> sergiusens: we can put them anywhere you want
<mhall119> bcurtiswx: what image version are you running?
<bcurtiswx> i just did a phablet-flash today
<bcurtiswx> mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> bcurtiswx: hmmm, I had a similar problem a while back, but it was fixed in an update
<mhall119> is it only the coreapps doing this, or all apps?
<bcurtiswx> all apps now
<mhall119> have you tried rebooting?
<bcurtiswx> i've tried reboot in the shell, it rebooted, no change
<mhall119> how about apt-get upgrading?
<bcurtiswx> yeah i did that
<mhall119> IIRC, it was a HUD API change that needed package updates
<mhall119> when I had this issue
<bcurtiswx> mhall119, are you supposed to run them from command line still, or should it work fine using the display ?
<bcurtiswx> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688936/
<mhall119> bcurtiswx: they will run from the Dash (though you may have to search for them)
<mhall119> I do it all the time on my Nexus 7
<bcurtiswx> mhall119, yeah this is weird why they don't run right
<mhall119> bcurtiswx: try running one from the command line, it might give an informative error message
<bcurtiswx> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688967/
<mhall119> hmm, nothing looks wrong...
<dle> What is the best cell phone to use for Ubuntu Touch?
<Bryan> hi all..
<Bryan> can i ask something bout ubuntu touch for phone?
<Mirv> mhall119: yes
<Mirv> mhall119: for saucy Qt 5.0.2 is available in qt5-proper PPA currently, archive uploads hopefully this week still
<mhall119> Mirv: jono was having some dependency version problems earlier
<Mirv> mhall119: (ZDmitry was asking) regarding raring, yes SDK PPA also has the packages since our gomobile instructions used to specify only SDK PPA for raring users so it was thought there might be many people who have only that one PPA enabled
<Mirv> jono: if your problem was on saucy, apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<jono> Mirv, arn't we getting normal archive uploads this week though?
<Mirv> jono: yes, that's the plan, I'm still waiting for Saviq (and/or some others) to also 'ack' that it's fine, but I have everything ready for uploads
<jono> Mirv, cool, I will just wait until then, thanks :-)
<Mirv> using saucy on the device dist-upgrade seems to go fine and everything works with those PPA packages, and all syncs have been done ith Debian
<Mirv> the dependency problems come from the complex PPA dependencies we have.. images now only use daily-build-next, not qt5-proper PPA. and d-b-n only uses archives and itself. but users, phablet PPA and core-apps PPA use the qt5-proper as build dependencies, so some packages get newer dependencies earlier than others
<Mirv> but that should be all gone with saucy anyhow soon enough
<mhall119> Mirv: for reference, Jono was experiencing this installing on his desktop
<mhall119> not on a device
<Mirv> mhall119: yeah, on the desktop users are instructed to add the PPA:s, even though on saucy they won't be used probably before October once the automatic landing starts to work
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<lotuspsychje> any url on ubuntu touch security?
<lotuspsychje> i found this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<lotuspsychje> but not sure if it holds ubuntu touch same as desktop?
<dholbach> good morning
<BezNalogov> Hello
<BezNalogov> I'm reading about ubuntu-touch and I wonder if I can install this on my Samsung Galaxy S3? Is this the same device as the Galaxy Nexus?
<jaywink> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jaywink> BezNalogov, ^
<BezNalogov> Thanks
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> oSoMoN: pong
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I’m working on internationalizing the remaining bits of the webbrowser-app (desktop file, automatic pot generation at build time), and I’ve got a MR that I’d appreciate if someone from the distro team could have a look at
<didrocks> oSoMoN: oh sure, please send the link, I'll have a look today :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: awesome! here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/i18n-pot-target/+merge/164937
<didrocks> oSoMoN: will probably have a look within the day, trying to get dailies working back first (jenkins issue)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: sure
<oSoMoN> didrocks: note that it’s not using the standard mechanism because at present intltool doesn’t support custom keywords for pot generation, unfortunately, so I need your opinion on my custom solution
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, I'll tell you :)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, ping
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: pong
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, does VKB support additional layouts?
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: yes
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, and what we need to create layout? I mean, which format it has?
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/maliit-plugins/files/head:/maliit-keyboard/data/languages/
<tmoenicke> there is what we have. they are xml files
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, thanks
<tmoenicke> yw
<Soulflare3> So I have a non-mainstream Android tablet. Is it still possible for me to use Ubuntu Touch?
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, next question. I just noticed that VKB supports orientation changing. But suddenly, height of keyboard rectangle not changed. Is this mean that this fetaure
<ZDmitry> "in progress"?
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, so do I need use width of VKB instead of height in landscape mode for my app?
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: no that is a bug and been fixed, should land soon
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, ok
<el_silver> hello ... can you tell me something about ubuntu touch & ZTE GRAND X IN aka Orange Santa Barbara ???
<ogra_> el_silver, probably the devices wikipage can ...
<ogra_> !devices | el_silver
<ubot5> el_silver: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, and the last one question about extra keys: as I understood from VirtualKeyboardLayout.dtd, currently, VKB supports only modifiers (alt|shift|altshift) and not supports extra keys (such as F1 - F12 keys). Correct?
<mayank> hey i wanna join developer group for ubuntu -phone can someone guide me
<el_silver> thx ... but Grand X IN not listed ... phone have Intel Atom procesor and I would be happy if they started to work on it  .... you know tell me where to send the proposal ???
<mayank> hey i wanna join developer group for ubuntu -phone can someone guide me???
<ZDmitry> mayank, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<mayank> thanks ZDmitry iwill check it now
<kalikiana> who do I ask about an error adding an upstream qt bug to a launchpad issue?
<kalikiana> dpm or mhall119 any suggestions?
<dpm> kalikiana, you can ask in #launchpad or in #ubuntu-desktop, but basically, you use the "Also affects project" link in the bug, which will then allow you to enter the URL of the upstream bug
<seb128> dpm, kalikiana: the Qt bugtracker is not supported by launchpad, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/157488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 157488 in Launchpad itself "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [High,Triaged]
<dpm> thanks seb128, good to know. kalikiana, so I guess it will be just a matter of mentioning the bug in a comment or on the bug description
<kalikiana> dpm, seb128 alrighty, thanks
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke, sorry for annoying. Will VKB support CTRL modifier and FN (F1-F12) keys?
<xnox> didrocks: information on how to demangle C++ symbols is added to both debian wiki & daily release (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY- )
<xnox> please merge my symbols branches =)
<didrocks> xnox: I'll have another review later, but not today! :-) Thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: we got the thing workarounded
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: I'm restarting, without building, all the stacks, little by little
<didrocks> (as the stuff is already in the ppa)
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding unity, could you rebuild everything? Or maybe wait for https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/autopilot_hud_button_label_fixes/+merge/164999 and re-run with rebuilding, since those 2 merges didn't land yesterday
<sil2100> And without them, the test results will be sucky anyway
<sil2100> Same for HUD
<didrocks> sil2100: everything or just unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: and rebuild HUD?
<didrocks> sil2100: or rerun HUD with unity results?
<sil2100> didrocks: well, we would need the latest unity in the PPA so that unity and HUD tests would be fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so rebuilding Unity
<didrocks> and rerunning the HUD tests after Unity
<didrocks> making sense?
<didrocks> sil2100: HUD FTBFS on some arch in the ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: same for some scopes in unity
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's an arch mismatch, do you mind kicking that in manually in the ppa? (the rebuild)
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise the build monitoring will fail
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will do that
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me posted once this is fixed and your unity branch is merged
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll kick the rebuild
<didrocks> doing the touch stuff meanwhile
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, let's hope for the best
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm crossinger fingers :)
<Mirv> prepare+build fine
<Mirv> waiting for powerpc
<Mirv> then onto autopilots
<sil2100> Having so many packages can be a bother sometimes ;p
<Laney> ooh, we seem to have automatic screen turning offness \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: you think that is a problem you should try the migration of 700 commercial apps from one distro series to another it takes 45minutes to do an apt-get update after :D
<didrocks> ok, I've "greenified" jenkins
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked the scopes and hud, rebuilded those, they're building now
<sil2100> didrocks: unity also failed for powerpc, but I'm not rebuilding that one, since unity will be rebuilt anyway, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: great! tell me once you have your branch merged and I'll rebuild Unity
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly :)
<didrocks> is*
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: so, everything is reran now, but the unity (and the HUD as we want for unity first) stacks
<sil2100> Still waiting for that one merge
<Mirv> I'm waiting for sdk build phase to complete
<didrocks> ok, taking a break, will be back later, the time that the current tests are running… :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, it will wait forever, isn't it?
<didrocks> 2013-05-22 11:02:47,217 INFO current_package: ubuntu-ui-toolkit 0.1.46daily13.05.22ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> 2013-05-22 11:03:05,483 INFO arch: powerpc, status: building
<Mirv> didrocks: possibly. armhf/i386/amd64 published, powerpc building
<Mirv> that
<didrocks> Mirv: well, it can't build on powerpc, can it?
<didrocks> Mirv: as v8 is not available on it
<ZDmitry> which packgage from qt5-edgers contains shaders (libqmlshadersplugin)?
<didrocks> Mirv: Missing build dependencies: qtdeclarative5-window-plugin
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, no it can't
<didrocks> Mirv: can you list all the archs for now in debian/control?
<didrocks> Mirv: that's linked to a discussion we had yesterday on ubuntu-devel
<Mirv> didrocks: I can, yes
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks, meanwhile, I'm using cu2d-skip to tell "ignore powerpc for this run"
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> ZDmitry: in Qt 5 it should be part of the core Qt Quick support.. ie. just import QtQuick 2.0
<Mirv> from qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<didrocks> sil2100: QA greened! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: 3 failures per config, but below the threshold at 3 :)
<ZDmitry> Mirv, strange but shaders works fine on desktop and wants work on device.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> FINALLY
<sil2100> HOLY SHIT
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> sil2100: well, still failures
<didrocks> sil2100: but we ignored them, will be good to get the QA team fixing them (and reproducing them first :p)
<ZDmitry> Mirv, fix: shaders don't wants work on device
<didrocks> sil2100: did you look at the issues before rebuilding?
<ZDmitry> Mirv, is there some difference for qml shaders on device?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems libunity7 is really failing (due to a flacky tests)
<ogra_> stgraber, no go for me with your tarball on maguro :/
<didrocks> sil2100: you should maybe bring pawel into that one :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I saw, it's a known issue with libunity on armhf
<sil2100> didrocks: we were trying to fix that last week even
<ogra_> stgraber, and lxc-console doesnt seem to work
<sil2100> didrocks: panda boards are really slow, so sometimes the timeout (even though we increased it) is still not enough ;/
<ogra_> so i cant really enter it
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, what's the deal then on that one? :)
<Mirv> ZDmitry: hmm, there shouldn't be, but I'm not really an expert. it's of course EGL/GLES, but that should be all transparent.
<Mirv> loicm: do you know if there's anything specific preventing use of shaders in apps currently?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll poke Paweł about that again ;) Maybe he and Michal might find a better way of fixing it
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so even with rebuilding Unity, the stack will stack red :)
<sil2100> didrocks: but it's not happening always ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: it's failing only from time to time, we just need to watch and rebuild ;p
<loicm> Mirv: no, it should just work
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please rebuild then :)
<sil2100> Stupid pandas ;p
<sil2100> Rebuilding
<Mirv> loicm: ok, thanks
<sil2100> btw. my merge is still building
<ZDmitry> Mirv, loicm: thanks. Seems problem in something other than plugin.
<Mirv> ZDmitry: yeah, I just tested out of interest that http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-shadereffect.html example works on my device
<ZDmitry> And what about Circle Menu in the terminal app on device? In this video shaders works (on desktop), but on mine Galaxy Nexus is not works.
<ZDmitry> Mirv, forgot link https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QVn0af2_ACQ
<ZDmitry> Mirv, so I did something wrong? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/trunk/view/head:/extraPanel/CircleMenu.qml
<Mirv> ZDmitry: I'm not familiar with that one. mhall119 might know about whether the circle menu should be working on device
<xomjak> hi
<ZDmitry> Mirv, thanks.
<xomjak> Please help to deal with porting Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Infuse!
<xomjak> Please help to deal with porting Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Infuse!
<Kaleo> rsalveti: do you know if we have x86 images of utouch? (thinking maybe people already ran something like that in say VirtualBox)
<ogra_> Kaleo, we dont
<ogra_> would need an android x86 port
<Kaleo> ogra_: it exists right?
<ogra_> not as ubuntu touch port, not for CM 10.1
<Kaleo> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> but yes, theoretically it does
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690128/ ... thats what i get trying stgraber 's  lxc on maguro ... sf dies
<ogra_> i sadly seem to have no way to even enter the container to strace or anything :(
<ogra_> ah
<didrocks> Mirv: UTAH failed for sdk, I'm relaunching it FYI
<didrocks> Mirv: have you merge the arch fix? what should I rebuild?
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm forcing the publication of the media stack
<didrocks> (all tests passed \o/)
<didrocks> blocked because of the sdk stack
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool, thanks
 * ogra_ sighs
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you take care of the webapps one? I think you saw it's on manual publishing for packaging changes :
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: we had a jenkins issue this morning, that's why I rebuilt everything
<kenvandine> i haven't looked yet, but i will
<didrocks> thx!
<kenvandine> yesterday prepare was breaking for everything
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, that my "this morning"
<kenvandine> trying to file a file named .xml
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i was waiting to ask you about it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: we played a fun game with jibel, ask him :)
<kenvandine> glad it's moving along
<didrocks> kenvandine: right now, didn't find the root cause, we deployed a workaround
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> (basically an environment variable is set at jenkins startup)
 * kenvandine goes to shower first... bbiab
<didrocks> kenvandine: ttyl :)
<Mirv> didrocks: the merge is still pending, did the proposal. and it was because of a new binary package added while the rest already had armhf i386 amd64 listed
<didrocks> Mirv: pending for review or for merging?
<Mirv> I'll ping someone to merge it
<didrocks> Mirv: I can approve it if needed, as it's a pure and trivial packaging change
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qmlrunner_archs_amd64i386armhf/+merge/165082
<didrocks> Mirv: approved
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll relaunch the stack as soon as it's merged
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<boiko> Kaleo: hey, do you know of an easy way to access the i18n object from javascript files?
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690128/
<sergiusens> ogra_: dumb question, but do you have the egl drivers in /system/lib/(?egl?) ?
<ogra_> i shouldm didnt change them
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> oot@android:/ # ls /system/lib/egl/
<ogra_> egl.cfg  libGLES_android.so
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> ah, the rest is in /vendor
<ogra_> root@android:/ # cat /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg
<ogra_> 0 0 POWERVR_SGX540_120
<ogra_> looks fine too
<sergiusens> what about gralloc? E/SurfaceFlinger(  579): hwcomposer module not found
<ogra_> where would that live ?
<ogra_> the system partition is originally from our image without any modificatio
<ogra_> n
<Kaleo> boiko: hmmm
<ogra_> same for vendor
<Kaleo> boiko: if you js file is not a stateless library
<Kaleo> boiko: you should have access to it I think
<boiko> Kaleo: it is a stateless library
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm around now
<sergiusens> ogra_: /system/lib/hw/gralloc.default.so but it's not specific to hw iirc
<ogra_> yep, its there
<ogra_> stgraber, any idea how i can get a console inside the container ?
<ogra_> lxc-console stays quiet
<sergiusens> ogra_: I don't see this in your log: D/libEGL  (  127): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
 * ogra_ ponders to reflash /system from scratch
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, weird, isnt it
<sergiusens> ogra_: I got that way back when I forgot to add the binary drivers
<ogra_> well i didnt touch /system at all
<Kaleo> zsombi: any idea? 15:13 < boiko> Kaleo: hey, do you know of an easy way to access the i18n object from javascript files?
<ogra_> only untarred stgraber's  lxc tarball
<ogra_> which only contains /data/ubuntu with modifications
<nethfel> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how to shut off MTP after flashing to ubuntu touch?  I am trying to issue my device commands but it keeps trying/failing an mtp connection in ubuntu 13.04...
<sergiusens> nethfel: if you have the latest bits flashed you shouldn't be seeing those messages
<stgraber> ogra_: Android appears to scrap the /dev/ttyX devices that LXC creates and doesn't actually start getty against those anyway so no console for us sadly
<boiko> Kaleo: the only solution I could come up with was to pass the i18n object as the argument of the functions I'm using
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm thats bad for debugging
<stgraber> ogra_: so how far did you get, do you have the LXC container starting and then a bunch of processes showing up in there at least?
<ogra_> yeah, all runs fine
<ogra_> except surfaceflinger
<ogra_> which restarts in a loop
<Kaleo> boiko: there is a way
<ogra_> let me flash a fresh /system
<ogra_> not that i belive that changes anything though
<nethfel> Sergiusens: I had initially setup the tablet following the instructions on the wiki back on around the 6th of May.  When I went back to attempt to activate SSH, I connected the tablet to my laptop and 13.04 kept having a hissy fit about unable to access MTP device and it would seem to reset the connection to the device whenever 13.04 complained.
<ogra_> i wonder what happens if we re-enable adbd in the container and drop it from ubuntu
<nethfel> (I only referenced the date of install incase there have been some updates since then that I might not have yet)
<sergiusens> nethfel: you may want to remove the persistent usb settings which may be set to [adb,mtp] to only adb ... It would be better if you flash the latest image though with the latest tools
<sergiusens> nethfel: yeah, the mtp removal and adb only thing was from 2 weeks ago
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I'd expect we'd get adb access to the android container. I actually meant to try that here as I've now got ssh access to the Ubuntu side so don't need adb anymore
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ dds a new /system now
<Kaleo> "My cat told me that he's working on a new OS too. But it won't be﻿ compatible with touchscreen devices because his OS is going to require the presence of a mouse"
<nethfel> Serguisens : I'll definitely re-flash and try again (that first week I got the tablet I kinda went back and forth between android and ubuntu a few times in those first couple days) - now for a stupid question - where might I adjust the persistent USB settings?
<ogra_> uh, oh
<sergiusens> nethfel: if you mess up, you loose your adb connection
<ogra_> sergiusens, i cant just dd the img file ?
<ogra_> seems i lost my filesystem on /system now
<nethfel> sergiusens: is it a setting on the tablet itself?
<sergiusens> nethfel: android property... do adb shell getprop|grep persist
<sergiusens> ogra_: how did that happen?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i dd'ed the img file to the partition
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, innovator :-P
<ogra_> now it tells me it cant find a filesystem
<nethfel> sergiusens: hmm, is there a way to do it temporarily so if I do screw it up I can get it back?
 * ogra_ flashes via fastboot then
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ adb shell
<stgraber> shell@android:/ $
<stgraber> ogra_: ^ so yeah, we can run adbd in the Android container
<sergiusens> nethfel: yeah, change it in the non persist option
<stgraber> ogra_: (make sure the adbd service is in replace/init.rc and comment the rm line in pre-mount.sh, disable the Ubuntu adbd upstart job and reboot)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> for now i cant get my phone to mount /system automatically anymore
<ogra_> weird
<nethfel> sergiusens: ok, now you mention this is an android property, but I am able to set it after installing touch?
<ogra_> root@android:/ # lxc-start -n android -d
<ogra_> lxc-start: no configuration file for '/sbin/init' (may crash the host)
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> root@android:/ # ls /var/lib/lxc/
<ogra_> root@android:/ #
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> so i can start over completely ... fun
<diwic> rsalveti, ping
<sergiusens> boiko: so now that all the tp stuff is in... are you going to use it with the phone-app?
<ogra_> oha !
<stgraber> ogra_: working any better?
<ogra_> stgraber, heh, nope, but i think i found the issue
<ogra_> the initrd ships a /vendor
<ogra_> while the init.rc wants to create a szmlink called /vendor
<ogra_> *sym
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, are you using the init.rc I put in the tarball instead of a patched copy of yours?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> mkdir -p $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/data $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/system $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/vendor
<ogra_> thats my issue i think
<ogra_> you create the dir before init.rc can add the symlink
<ogra_> in the pre-mount.sh
<stgraber> ogra_: oops ;)
<ogra_> removed it ... lets see
<stgraber> ogra_: ah yeah, I actually fixed that here (needed it to make wlan working)
<ogra_> hmm no sf
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690429/
<ogra_> sigh
<stgraber> 347 - 368 is the interesting part
<stgraber> the bad address doesn't tell us a whole lot though...
<boiko> sergiusens: actually it should just work, not sure if the build is picking telepathy-ofono2 or telepathy-ofono (as they both provide telepathy-ofono which is what phone-app requires)
<sergiusens> boiko: hmmm... ok... let
<sergiusens> 's find out
<sergiusens> boiko: the new build would've picked them up, going to check the manifest
<stgraber> ogra_: anything in dmesg by any chance?
<sergiusens> boiko: it's picking up telepathy-ofono
<ogra_> stgraber, lost of pvr errors
<boiko> sergiusens: so, telepathy-ofono2 has a Replaces and a Provides: telepathy-ofono, maybe the version needs some tweaking?
<boiko> salem_: ^
<ogra_> [    8.470062] PVR_K:(Error): BridgedDispatchKM: Driver initialisation not completed yet. [4807, /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/ubuntu-touch-image/kernel/samsung/tuna/drivers/gpu/pvr/bridged_pvr_bridge.c]
<sergiusens> boiko: I don't see the dep for telepathy-ofono2 in debian/control for the phone-app
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm... and when you were playing with just a chroot, did you manage to get SF to run? (wondering whether we're missing some kind of init bits for your hardware)
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> sf never ran with the flipped container
<salem_> boiko, sergiusens I thought it should pick-up telepathy-ofono2 as we are replacing telepathy-ofono.
<stgraber> ogra_: you may want to check: ls /proc/$(lxc-info -n android -p | awk '{print $2}')/root
<stgraber> ogra_: that should show you the root of the container as it sees it from inside, that way you can check that everything is mounted as expected
<stgraber> ogra_: though if everything else starts, it should... might be worth triple-checking vendor and firmware though
<ogra_> yeas, i used it to chroot before
<ogra_> its all there
<sergiusens> salem_: so telepathy-ofono2 Provides: telepathy-ofono ?
<salem_> sergiusens, yes
<ogra_> (well, vendor, system and data are)
<ogra_> dev looks fine too
<ogra_> as does /proc
<stgraber> ogra_: btw, your problem looks like http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1403601 haven't found anything relevant in there yet though
<kalikiana> hmmmm qmlplugindump segfaults in u1db arm builds according to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/139782886/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.u1db-qt_0.1.5bzr90raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz I wonder how to investigate that
<stgraber> ogra_: apparently that guy was missing some blobs (https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#maguro)
<ogra_> well, if i flip the container back it works fine
<stgraber> and the kernel is identical right?
<ogra_> its no like my /system is modified in any way
<ogra_> kernel yes, initrd indeed not
<ogra_> rsalveti, any idea ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690429/ ...
<ogra_> i dont really get why sf tries to start so early ... it didnt do that ever before
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have a roadmap for making the Launcher customizable?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, in what sense?
<mhall119> being able to add/remove/reorder the launcher icons
<pmcgowan> I expect once unity 8 hits the build
<pmcgowan> mhall119, Saviq would know for sure
<mhall119> ah, and when will that be?
<pmcgowan> any minute ;)
<mhall119> so will the daily device images get daily builds of Unity 8?
<pmcgowan> right
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> so somehow init.tuna.rc isnt properlz executed on boot
<ogra_> i have qml-phone-shell up
<ogra_> finallu
<ogra_> *finally
<ogra_> stgraber, does getprop work for you inside the container ?
<stgraber> ogra_: getprop returns a whole bunch of thing, yes
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i dont get why init.tuna.rc doesnt get included and executed here
<Saviq> mhall119, of course that's on the roadmap, but is not yet there - will still take some time - mzanetti's on it
<stgraber> ogra_: nice, so we have that stuff now running on two devices!
<xnox> ogra_: what's the state of adbd? did it compile? I don't see an upload with it.
<ogra_> well, not really
<ogra_> it runs if i manually fire up the bits from init.tuna.rc
<ogra_> but only then
<seb128> rsalveti, hey, did you see diwic's email about audio on the touch image (he sent it on the 16th)? can you help to answer some of the question or point to somebody who can? David wants to help on making audio work better on the touch image but needs some help to get started ;-)
<seb128> diwic, ^
<stgraber> ogra_: so on mako we have "androidboot.hardware=mako" on the kernel cmdline but you don't seem to have that on maguro, could that explain the difference?
<rsalveti> diwic: seb128: sorry, saw that yesterday (was in vac last week), will reply after lunch
<seb128> rsalveti, thanks!
 * rsalveti checking backlog
<seb128> rsalveti, I hope you had good holidays (and sorry to add to your ping list, I know how it goes after some days away, everybody tends to jump on you with questions and things to do :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess it grabs the device name via a kernel cmdline parameter
<rsalveti> seb128: yeah, expected but hard to do everything in time :-)
<rsalveti> especially after sprint + vac + uds and etc
<rsalveti> ogra_: and then includes it while booting the device
<rsalveti> but if it worked for mako, it's weird it didn't work for you
<rsalveti> import /init.${ro.hardware}.rc
<rsalveti> from the original init
<rsalveti> ogra_: check that property
<stgraber> rsalveti: as I said above, according to abootimg, the maguro image has an empty kernel cmdline so doesn't have androidboot.hardware set
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i changed it to be tuna for a test
<ogra_> rsalveti, no change
<ogra_> stgraber, empty cmommandlines from boot.img are always replaced by a hardcoded cmdline in the bootloader
<rsalveti> hm, weird, let me check my maguro
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> it has that set
<diwic> rsalveti, seb128 ok, thanks!
<rsalveti> ogra_: can you read that prop via getprop ro.hardware?
<ogra_> rsalveti, will try, needs some tinkering since we cant access the lxc container
<stgraber> ogra_: so I think the easiest would be to add a start-once service in init.rc which just calls a shell script, then have that shell script call getprop (or anything else we need) and dump the result somewhere on the fs
<ogra_> well
<stgraber> ogra_: short of being able to easily run adb, that's your best bet to run something in the container
<ogra_> theoretically it should just work
<ogra_> we should find out why it doesnt
<ogra_> root@android:/ # getprop ro.hardware
<ogra_> tuna
<ogra_> so the property is there
<ogra_> which means the include mechanism of init is screwed somehow
<ogra_> stgraber, i wonder if init simply assumes the init.rc files are all in the same dir as the init binary
<ogra_> so executing it from /sbin breaks it
<stgraber> ogra_: oh, that could be
<ogra_> could we hack lxc to use it from /
<ogra_> ?
<stgraber> ogra_: try: lxc-start -n android -d -- /init
<ogra_> ah, good
 * ogra_ hacks the upstart job
<ogra_> nope, no change
<ogra_> i even removed the sbin link from the pre-mount script
<ogra_> container still starts fine
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, manta is now using the saucy ubuntu kernel (after a repo sync ;-) )
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome
<ogra_> yay
<mhall119> pmcgowan: is there an API/roadmap/spec for the infographic and how to feed stuff to it?
<kgunn> mhall119: at least there is an api
<mhall119> kgunn: how about api docs?
<kgunn> mhall119: speak to pete-woods & nic-doffay
<kgunn> mhall119: oh...you ask too much :)
<mhall119> I know
<pete-woods> mhall119: that's a good point
<pete-woods> I just looked at the rest of the lightdm API docs (there is none)
<pete-woods> I wonder what style I should use
<pete-woods> and if they'll show up if I add them
<pete-woods> is it just the same as they do in Qt that I should copy off?
<pete-woods> mhall119: also the input API for the infographic does not exist yet
<pete-woods> only the output API you can access from lightdm
<kgunn> pete-woods: thanks...i learned something :)
<sergiusens> salem_: boiko so I think it's because you changed the source package name, so it's not replacing the older telepathy-ofono
<sergiusens> salem_: boiko and it correlates with the disadvantages list in method 1 here: http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<stgraber> ogra_: so any luck getting a getprop output from your container?
<ogra_> stgraber, sure, if i run adb inside
<salem_> sergiusens, so, how can we solve this? make phone-app depend on telepathy-ofono2 explicitly ?
<ogra_> stgraber, trying without replacinf initr.rc now
<sergiusens> salem_: if you still don't want to get rid of telepathy-ofono, yes
<salem_> boiko, what do you think? ^
<ogra_> hmm, no change
<user82> http://www.fairphone.com/ ubuntu touch should support fairphone once it's out. ;)
<raven> hello
<ogra_> root@android:/ # reboot
<ogra_> reboot: Operation not permitted
<boiko> salem_: on the phone, be with you in a minute
<raven> ogra!
<ogra_> hmm, now it gets intresting
<raven> ive been messing with my phone for like a week streight now, and ive finally fixed it, i found an image i can flash any time to restore it to stuck
<raven> im installing ubuntu touch now and its working this time, althought it seems like its stalled at deploying ubuntu touch..? or does it just taake a long time?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hey, can you try the camera-app on manta with the ubuntu kernel?
<user82> ogra_, is there a way to kill all phone data incl the virtual sdcard in the bootloader?
<stgraber> ogra_: it's not impossible that LXC or Android dropped cap_sys_reboot, IIRC that depends on the kernel version (some kernels try to reboot the whole device when you do that, in such case LXC prevents it by dropping the capability)
<ogra_> raven, its a 500M file
<raven> OMG
<raven> it worked!
<ogra_> raven, takes quite some time
<sergiusens> user82: fastboot -w
<raven> err
<ogra_> user82, well, if you can use fastboot you can use fastboot erase userdata etc
<raven> its on the um
<raven> main screen i think
<user82> ah ok. but not on the phone itself?
<ogra_> stgraber, well, it worked before
<raven> itsays 14 twets recieved and the time
<raven> but i cant do anything?
<ogra_> user82, only from recovery i think
<user82> okay thanks
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, so maybe Android dropped the capability then
<raven> nvm.. scroll down side lol
<ogra_> raven, swipe from the right
<boiko> salem_: sergiusens: I think it is fine to replace the dependency on phone-app
<user82> want to do that once ubuntu images are ready...lots of garbage left
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what is the issue?
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, which is weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: not sure my charge isn't enought... but I get a nice reboot :-P
<ogra_> stgraber, i suspect that comes from a popwerty setting in a sourced init.rc file as well
<ogra_> property
<rsalveti> sergiusens: weird, will give it a shot
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> boiko: can't we just replace telephony-ofono with the new one? Or any reason to keep it?
<raven> it seems to have given me someoone elses infor lol i guess whoever made the rom
<raven> how do i change settings
<ogra_> root@localhost:/# touch foo
<ogra_> touch: cannot touch ‘foo’: Read-only file system
<ogra_> stgraber, i guess its screwed up now ... remount-ro ... etc
<stgraber> ogra_: is that the Ubuntu rootfs being read-only?
<ogra_> stgraber, thats /data being readonly
<ogra_> 1|root@android:/ # getprop |grep reboot
<ogra_> 1|root@android:/ #
<ogra_> and there is no property for rebooting
<user82> will ubuntu use android 4.3 kernel+surfaceflinger when released?
 * ogra_ doesnt get whats going on
<ogra_> user82, no, it will use Mir
<user82> starting when ogra_ do you happen to know?
<ogra_> proably a 4.3 kernel and HAL though
<user82> i know it is the longterm gual
<user82> *goal
<mhall119> gah, build 130 and still no HUD
<raven> how do i change settings.. i have 14 tweets and i dont even have twitter..
<ogra_> with the release
<ogra_> raven, see the release notes wikipage from the channel topic
<sergiusens> raven: that's a mock
<ogra_> it has a section how to get rid of demo data
<rsalveti> sergiusens: indeed, big crash with manta
<rsalveti> weird, something else changed
<raven> a mock?
<ogra_> a demo
<raven> ohhh :(
<ogra_> not real data
<raven> so its not the full OS?
<mhall119> it is
<mhall119> it just has a lot of mock data and mock apps that are used to show off features
<mhall119> for example, a clean install without mock Contacts wouldn't show you how the Contacts lens works
<raven> how do you call?
<mhall119> there's a dialer app
<mhall119> which works on the Nexus 4 and Galaxy Nexus, as far as I know
<raven> im in the app but the big orange call button wont work
<mhall119> what device?
<ogra_> raven, i dont think that works on the SGS2 yet, read the xda thread ... it should list what works
<raven> galaxy s2
<raven> :( i want it to work so bad
<raven> okay last question i promase
<ogra_> well, ask on the xda forums
<ogra_> they maintain the android side
<raven> um
<rsalveti> sergiusens: E/        (  671): Failed to open file '/system/media/audio/ui/VideoRecord.ogg'. (No such file or directory)
<ogra_> which is responsible for that bit
<rsalveti> E/MediaPlayer(  671): error (1, -2147483648)
<raven> theres a firmware to change the galaxy s2 into the galaxy nexus firmware?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it might be related with the new video record feature that landed
<raven> would that work?
<ogra_> no idea
<raven> if i installed the galaxy nexus firmware then the ubuntu touch for nexus
<ogra_> rsalveti, do you have any idea if androids init has any debug options
<raven> okay well ill try it
<bobweaver> how to make a GridView and have property alias in it ?
<ogra_> so i can find why it doesnt source the additional init/rc files
<rsalveti> ogra_: no, I used to debug it by change the code, enabling verbose debug output, and checking with logcat
<ogra_> hmm
<raven> is there a settings option for ubuntu touch btw? i cant find any settings
<bobweaver> example:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690829/
<user82> is mir already included? or when is the plan to include it
 * rsalveti brb, lunch
<bobweaver> like     property alias fanartBackground: backey.color so that I can call that in other files ?
<bobweaver> says that it is a invalid alias that it can not find backey but it is right there in the gridview
<ogra_> raven, only what you can get from the panel pulldowns atm
<ogra_> there is work going on to create a settings panel
<ogra_> user82, it will be included soon
<user82> allright ogra_. ubuntu 13.10 phone or before?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: let me try a quick test copy
<ogra_> user82, surely before since we need to make everything work with it
<raven> if this works im a genious
<raven> caus eyou can flash most samsung devices to galaxy nexus firmware
<ogra_> i highly doubt that
<ogra_> since they are completely different hardware
<user82> has someone here bought a nexus 4 slimport hdmi adapter? i hardly find any except one overpriced model
<raven> hm?
<raven> we'll see :P my simple mind is having a proud moment... dont correct me yet
<bobweaver> user82,  I ordered one and it got here and does not work
<bobweaver> nor does it fit
<bobweaver> fits my n7 but does not work
<user82> great success bobweaver
<ogra_> i dont think the N7 has support for it
<ogra_> HW wise
<bobweaver> correct ogra_
<user82> thinking about this one http://www.aliexpress.com/item/air-play-Phone-Dongle-Mini-pc-Android-player-Cotex-A8-dual-core-DDR3-128M-Nand-DLNA/917119936.html
<bobweaver> I know that there is the one for the gnexus
<bobweaver> I would not buy it but that is just me eating sour grapes
<user82> does ubuntu touch support miracast for the desktop experience?
<user82> found one that is way better..but it seems like it can convert miracast->hdmi and has android 4.2 itself with a decent cpu
<bobweaver> user82,  how much do you think the n5 is going to cost in oct or whenever they get it to market ?
<user82> i would guess a little more than n4. like 399?
<user82> with 16gb
<bobweaver> I just paid a lot more then that for my n4 16
<bobweaver> I got ripped of but did not have to wait for shipping
<bobweaver> $537 (t-mobile 70 usd/M unlimited everything )
<user82> for a n5? already out?
<bobweaver> so 537 - (70 - 8%tax)
<bobweaver> no the n4
<user82> oh n4 sorry..did not understand the text first time
<user82> nothing else available in your country?
<user82> but with network it sounds ok
<bobweaver> I have rooted it and what not just need to go buy more sim cards
<user82> i ordered it from google directly
<bobweaver> t-mobile is the only store in my City that sells the n4
<user82> without contract
<bobweaver> it was that or go to crazy stolen cell phone stores
<user82> those do not exist here. does google not sell in your country?
<bobweaver> ahh yeah but the wait would have killed me
<user82> i ordered on a thursday, which was a holiday, and it arrived on saturday that week
<bobweaver> nice
<user82> but it was in february when they had fresh batches
<Uto> Hi there
<Uto> any body can help me please?
<bobweaver> yeah I walked into the store and walked out with one and had the boot loader and it rooted by the time I got home ( computer was in car) security stoped to ask what we where doing. I told him that I did not have a pringles can so leave me alone(in a nut shell ).
<bobweaver> Uto,  maybe
<Uto> I'm trying to port ubuntu on desire Z
<bobweaver> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Uto> but i got this in logcat
<user82> http://live.twit.tv/
<user82> live bacon of ubuntu touch
<Uto> I/ServiceManager( 1466): service 'SurfaceFlinger' died
<raven> if this works i deserve a popsicle
<Uto> I've read somewhere it's a ram size problem? right?
<bobweaver> IDK myself Uto  but I am sure that someone will.
<tvoss> Uto, SurfaceFlinger is the compositor, can you paste a little more output of logcat?
<Uto> i'm doing a pastbin atm
<josito> I have a QUESTION: How can install apps on my N4 with ubuntu touch ?
<bobweaver> josito,  you can ssh in and install via apt get
<bobweaver> josito,  make sure that you enable the right ppa's
<josito> thanks bobweaver for answers
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/uDp8utUn
<bobweaver> or  adb push <app> then adb shell and compile/build
<Uto> ok bob thx
<bobweaver> Uto,  opengles is supported on that device ?
<Uto> i don't think...it's my old device...
<Uto> bobweaver, yes i've just search
<Uto> it's compatible
<Uto> *supported
<bobweaver> Uto,  that is logcat of  logcat SurfaceFlinger:V *:E   in paste ?
<Uto> it's the entire logcat
<bobweaver> where is mount point and how much ram ?
<Uto> # cat /proc/emmc #dev:        size     erasesize name #mmcblk0p17: 00040000 00000200 "misc" #mmcblk0p21: 0087f400 00000200 "recovery" #mmcblk0p22: 00400000 00000200 "boot" #mmcblk0p25: 22dffe00 00000200 "system" #mmcblk0p27: 12bffe00 00000200 "cache" #mmcblk0p26: 496ffe00 00000200 "userdata" #mmcblk0p28: 014bfe00 00000200 "devlog" #mmcblk0p29: 00040000 00000200 "pdata"  TARGET_USERIMAGES_USE_EXT4 := true BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_S
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/pwVEumYr
<Uto> sorry
<Uto> and ram IDK I wish to know how to add ram
<Uto> bobweaver,  any ideas?
<bobweaver> nope but I am sure that someone will have a idea. I was googling the issue and it looks like others are having the same issue
<Uto> yeah I've somethings too but I didn't find the way ^^
<Uto> the screen looklike a stromboscope :)
<bobweaver> lol, yeah Uto  I would say lurk around these parts and maybe post ma thread on xda if you have not already
<bobweaver> s|ma|a
<ogra_> or try the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<Uto> i didn't post yet I try here first...
<ogra_> thats where most discussions around porting and app development for the phone take place
<Uto> ok thank ogra_
 * ogra_ glares at syslog
<ogra_> May 22 16:55:43 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    7.142211] init: /init.tuna.rc: 139: ignored duplicate definition of service 'pvrsrvctl'
<ogra_> so copying the service into init.rc gets me this message
<ogra_> which kind of indicates it actually includes init.tuna.rc
<ogra_> how weird is that
<stgraber> ogra_: so it includes it, then ignores it? :)
<ogra_> well, it ignores the entry because i copied the definition into init.rc
<ogra_> but it obviously does the include
<ogra_> so it must be something else
<Jester86> hey all
<Jester86> Anyone here using a Droid 4?
<Jester86> Mine just arrived at home.. may give it a try tonight after work
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, the crash is not related to /system/media/audio/ui/VideoRecord.ogg
<sergiusens> rsalveti: as the camera also works fine on maguro
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I know, trying to track that down, as I remember it worked when I tested here
<rsalveti> but it was with an older image
<Jester86> Pat McGowan?
<Jester86> Grandma?
<Gradma> yeah ?
<Gradma> :)
<Jester86> you mispelled it
<bobweaver> what else is new
<Jester86> haha
<Jester86> note that I misspelled misspelled also lol
<Jester86> I think I'm giving Ubuntu Touch a shot on my phone tonight
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so you think it's the new qtvidenode?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm going to reflash without the kernel and see what happens
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not sure yet, doing a clean build here to test from scratch
<rsalveti> it seems to be related with the new kernel as well, but I remember I tested it before
<rsalveti> might be wrong as well, but I'm almost sure I tested it
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, one thing I also thought of is we need to add support for "charging" mode in our initrd.  I think it is an extra cmdline arg that gets past.
<ogra_> kernel cmdline ?
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: is it booting directly when you have it turned off and plug the usb cable?
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, yes
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, yes
<rsalveti> then yeah, it's probably done in the initrd itself
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, at least on maguro thats tricky, the cmdline is hardcoded in the bootloader
<ogra_> i have to check if copz pasting it into the boot.img will double it up
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, right - so we just need a conditional in our init in the initrd.
<dobey> will nepomuk/tracker or something be available on the touch builds for apps to use?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: reflasing, no issues with camera
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, to check for it
<ogra_> if that overrides the hardcoded one we're good
<rsalveti> sergiusens: same image with older kernel?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well same ubuntu side
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: going to boot with the new boot.img and see what ahhapens
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, oh, you just want to check its existence ? i thought you wanted to set it somehow
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, thats trivial
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, right just check.  If you look at the android init code -- the logic is in there.
<ogra_> right, well, forst of all i need to get android to start properly without me having to manually hack around :)
<ChickenCutlass> sure
<rsalveti> we'd need a similar logic, and also have some sort of animation
<ogra_> but noted the charging stuff on my TODO
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: probably need to ping design as well
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I just wanted to mention it before I forgot :)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<ogra_> my whiteboard on the wall has it now :)
<Jester86> did she give you the nuggets
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's the kernel
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, I'm waiting the build to finish here to better debug the issue
<bobweaver> Gezz I wish that the ubuntu for android code was out just founf a atrix 2 for 70 usd
 * ogra_ copies "/vendor/bin/pvrsrvctl --start --no-module" into rc.local in desparation
<ogra_> ... and notes that it doesnt execute there either
<ogra_> WTF
<ogra_> it works flawless  if i run it via adb
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, must be something in the env
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> the env is android ... if init.rc sets it right without the flip, why would it be different now
<ogra_> all the exports are hardcoded in init.rc
<ogra_> and everything else runs just fine ... all services are up, all permission changes happened etc
<ChickenCutlass> odd
<ChickenCutlass> obviously somethng is different
<ogra_> the bad thing is that we cant access the container at all
<rsalveti> why not?
<ogra_> well, we can but i have to rip out adbd and re-enable it to then have me end up with adb inside the container
<ogra_> rsalveti, lxc-console doesnt work
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<ogra_> we dont have ttys we dont have getty
<rsalveti> you'd need something similar as uchroot
<rsalveti> which is basically a chroot with some special calls
<ogra_> well, lxc ships that
<rsalveti> the console needs tty
<ogra_> lxc-console is pretty much that
<rsalveti> chroot doesn't
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but a chroot will not get me inside the container
<ogra_> it will just change my root
<ogra_> i.e. getprop wont work
<rsalveti> right, what I'm saying is that there is a way to get that to work
<ogra_> i cant really talk to init
<rsalveti> via chroot, but you'd need to add that support
<ogra_> hmm, k
<rsalveti> don't you have wifi?
<ogra_> i'll take a deeper look at uchroot
<ogra_> nope
<rsalveti> wonder if you could use usb net or similar
<rsalveti> then you could even use adb over ip
<rsalveti> and use adb to get inside the container
<ogra_> root@android:/ # iwconfig wlan0
<ogra_> wlan0     no wireless extensions.
<sergiusens> ogra_: is there no net just beacuas of nm? then apt-get install network-manager=version_in_ppa
<ogra_> seems the wpa=supplicant bits arent executed either
<sergiusens> oh
<rsalveti> usb net might be easier
<ogra_> rsalveti, i cant run two adbds
<ogra_> i'm either in ubuntu or in android ... and there is always a reboot inbetween
<rsalveti> use usb net to have ethernet access in ubuntu, then start adb via ethernet
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> at least that got me the info that wpa-supplicant isnt run ... while it should
<ogra_> so there are more services not started
 * ogra_ wonders wyh
<ogra_> why tooo
<Uto> bobweaver, still there?
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> not sure that I can help though
<Uto> I hope
<Uto> I've read again my logcat
<Uto> and i found this : I/SurfaceFlinger( 1608): version   : OpenGL ES-CM 1.1 V@6.0 AU@
<Uto> But ubuntu need Opengles 2.0
<Uto> right?
<bobweaver> no clue
<bobweaver> sorry
<Uto> no pb...
<Uto> anyone knows?
<bobweaver> Uto,  I am mainly just a qt dev and I am not that good at that either
<Uto> like me ^^
<Uto> ;)
<Uto> OpenGL ES2.0 HAL and drivers
<ogra_> [   53.863616] init: no such service 'bootanim'
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i wonder if thats related to sf not starting
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, that's ok
<ogra_> k
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, we don't ship bootanim
<ogra_> yeah, and my brain is slowly getting off track
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> it doesnt affect netive booting ... why would it affect container boots
<sergiusens> ogra_: who's calling bootanim? are you using our init.rc or did you grab the vanilla untainted ones?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i ectract the initrd.img
<ogra_> *ex
<ogra_> and then put an init.rc into that thats slightly modified before firing up the boot
<ogra_> (dropping the uchroot stuff)
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691251/  is the script ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691255/is the init.rc
<ogra_> that happens before the lxc container gets started in $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH
<ogra_> anyway, i think i'll give up for today
 * sergiusens changes location
<Uto> bobweaver, I did it!!!
<Uto> it was what i said about opengles
<Uto> :)
<bobweaver> W()()T W()()T !!!
<Uto> some one can read this please http://pastebin.com/SAWVDFR4
<bobweaver> Awesome Uto
<bobweaver> Uto,  what is this ?   couldn't load audio hw module audio.a2dp (No such file or directory
<Uto> yeah it's what i read... maybe a driver problem
<bobweaver> what is  audio.a2dp and howcome it is not there or in its correct place ?
<Uto> i'll search again...
<balloons> mhall119, did you have success running ap tests on the deivce?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: you around?
<Elouin> Is there an image wich would work on an huawei honour?
<pmcgowan> !devices | Elouin
<ubot5> Elouin: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Elouin> ubot5: i know... but maybe there is one unofficial...
<Elouin> a bot :O
<mhall119> balloons: haven't gotten that far yet, phablet-flashed again this morning
<balloons> kk
<marcoceppi> I think the only thing holding me back from switching is the ability to create hotspots/tether. Is this on anyone's radar for the phone for the cycle?
<ZDmitry> mhall119, shaders in the terminal's Circle Menu has strange behaviour: on PC it shows when clicked buttons on outer circle, while on device nothing happens.
<ZDmitry> mhall119, do I need some changes in source code to avoid this?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I'm not quite sure what you mean
<mhall119> they looked the same to me on my desktop and N7
<ZDmitry> mhall119, I mean is there some difference in qml shaders for desktop and for device? I can't find reason of different behaviour on desktop and on device.
<mhall119> it's possible, I suppose
<mhall119> pmcgowan: is there a reason for now having all of the developer mode packages installed by default?
<mhall119> it seems to take longer to install them all than the phablet-flash itself
<pmcgowan> mhall119, it makes the image quite large
<pmcgowan> and most folks not using them
<mhall119> do we have any way of knowing whether most folks are not using them?
<pmcgowan> the ones Im thinking of are needed for native compilation, we could find out who is doing that
<mhall119> it's not a big deal, really
<pmcgowan> worth asking
<mhall119> just wondering if it's the right way
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we could concivably come up with a faster way to load them
<rsalveti> mhall119: which are the developer mode packages?
<cc> hy!
<mhall119> rsalveti: I'm not sure, I click "Enabled Developer Mode" in QtCreator, and it has to download and install a bunch of stuff
<rsalveti> mhall119: oh, right
<rsalveti> have no idea either
<mhall119> kenvandine: qml-box2d is fantastic!
<kenvandine> mhall119, :-D
<mhall119> kenvandine: just ran some of the demos on my Nexus 7, uploading videos to youtube now
<kenvandine> mhall119, impressive isn't it?
<kenvandine> i am trying to think of an idea for a game to write that uses it
<user82> mhall119, do you know when surfaceflinger->mir will happen?
<mhall119> user82: no, other than "when it's ready"
<user82> ok
<greyback> mhall119: agreed on qml-box2d.
<greyback> Am also playing with it in my spare time
<sergiusens> mhall119: rsalveti why is the sdk installing dev packages on the device?
<Kaleo> sergiusens: there is a silly dependency
<Kaleo> sergiusens: qtchooser on qtbase5-dev or something
<Kaleo> sergiusens: we are in the process of fixing it
<sergiusens> Kaleo: oh... ok, yeah, but we already have those installed in the image http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.manifest
<sergiusens> Kaleo: I guess fixing that dep, would get rid of all the -dev in the builds
<Kaleo> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> Kaleo: is Mirv working on it?
<Kaleo> sergiusens: yes
<Kaleo> sergiusens: it was in 2 parts he did the first part now he is doing the second but there is no bug report for it
<Kaleo> sergiusens: let's see
<kgunn> hey, i'm trying to build from scratch following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<kgunn> followed everything except bin blobs i got from rsalveti secret location
<kgunn> and no matter what i seem to get this on boot
<sergiusens> kgunn: on boot?
<kgunn> F/libc    (  126): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0xdeadbaad (code=1), thread 178 (SurfaceFlinger)
<kgunn> like hwcomposer not found
<sergiusens> kgunn: so what device?
<kgunn> nexus7
<sergiusens> kgunn: do you have the vendor/nvidia ?
<kgunn> on my laptop under the dir where i'm building i have all those bins
<kgunn> in /vendor/asus/grouper/proprietary
<rsalveti> yeah, in theory a simple clone and putting the blobs in place should be enough
<kgunn> ok, on device under same path (but at android root?
<rsalveti> not necessarily
<rsalveti> you could run extract_files.sh to be sure you have everything
<kgunn> rsalveti: ack
<kgunn> rsalveti: sergiusens thanks guys...not done....but put me on the right path
<kgunn> path...ironically my problem i think
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/patches/
<rsalveti> for maguro
<rsalveti> tested here and working as expected
<sergiusens> rsalveti: should I believe you? :-P
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> testing now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: patches there are still for manta
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, that's why you should always test it yourself as well haha
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I removed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: both are for maguro
<rsalveti> argh, the manta one is still there
<rsalveti> annoying, hold on
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, just refresh
<sergiusens> ok, tuna now :-)
<sergiusens> good
<sergiusens> rsalveti: wasn't the _maguro_ kernel supposed to be called tuna?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: the sources is tuna, but the binary can be called maguro
<rsalveti> as we could use the same sources to build for a different fish
<Kaleo> sergiusens: do you know where I can see the seed for the ubuntu image (list of packages)?
<Kaleo> ubuntu touch*/
<Kaleo> sergiusens: I guess the ubuntu-touch package is part of it
<szymon_w> hi! I'm looking for a way to automate this script from this post http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html  anyone got any idea ?
<rsalveti> Kaleo: for raring or saucy?
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/ubuntu-build-phablet
<rsalveti> for raring
<Uto> hi again
<rsalveti> and ubuntu-touch-meta package for saucy
<Uto> can someone have a look here please? http://pastebin.com/GmYHmnuC
<rsalveti> E/SurfaceFlinger( 1462): hwcomposer module not found
<rsalveti> might be missing the binaries for hw
<rsalveti> F/libc    ( 1462): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0xdeadbaad (code=1), thread 1506 (SurfaceFlinger)
<Uto> yep, what to do?
<rsalveti> you should be able to grab the binaries via the extract_files.sh script
<rsalveti> see your /vendor/lib/ in your device
<Uto> the blob files... I've alredy did it...
<Uto> i'll do it again!
<Kaleo> rsalveti: hmm, both
<Kaleo> sergiusens: here is the bug report btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1183150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183150 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "'ubuntu-touch' package depends unnecessarily on 'qt5-default' and 'qtchooser'" [Medium,New]
<rsalveti> Kaleo: for saucy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta
<rsalveti> and needs to land the archive
<rsalveti> I can sponsor you if needed
<Kaleo> rsalveti: thx
<Uto> rsalveta, i've downloaded this https://github.com/Andromadus/proprietary_htc_vision/tree/cm10.1-wip
<Uto> *rsalveti
<Uto> sorry
<rsalveti> Uto: in theory it seems fine, check what you have in your device
<rsalveti> at /vendor/lib/, for example
<Uto> in my device in vendor there is only /firmware
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/1hs3jcEd
<Uto> E/libEGL  ( 1739): eglGetDisplay:121 error 300c (EGL_BAD_PARAMETER)
<Uto> E/libEGL  ( 1739): eglInitialize:137 error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)
<Uto> E/SurfaceFlinger( 1739): hwcomposer module not found
<Uto> any ideas?
<rsalveti> hm, then it didn't install the files correctly
<rsalveti> maybe the build system is not including them as expected
<rsalveti> needs to be away for a few
<Uto> ok thx.
<Uto> c you
<kdub> Uto, you're missing /vendor/lib/hw/hwcomposer.*.so or /system/lib/hw/hwcomposer.*.so
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-23
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what is up with box2d is there tiled also in repo ?
<bobweaver> OMG i am about to lose my mind with debian packaging up apps keeps on saying that it can not add qml inside its own dir. How to fix ?
<bobweaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/virttabs_cpp_now/files/head:/usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/virtTabs/
<mhall119> bobweaver: no tiled, it's just ken's personal PPA
<mhall119> I downloaded the .tar.gz and debuilt it on my N7
<mhall119> of qml-box2d thatis
<bobweaver> cool
<mhall119> bobweaver: have you tried using a debian/install file to put your files in the right place?
<mhall119> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<bobweaver> Oh Yeah it is something with the way that the package and qmake are working
<bobweaver> mhall119,  maybe you can test ? there is a ppa for it
<mhall119> where?
<spencerj171> anyone on?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/sdk-extras
<bobweaver> just a personal ppa
<bobweaver> tgm4883, here is a tutorial http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2010/10/19/exporting-qml-from-photoshop-and-gimp/
<bobweaver> woops wrong channel
<bcurtiswx> is there a way to show all apps installed on the GUI after installing the touch-coreapps from the daily PPA ?
<bcurtiswx> or can we only run them through adb?
<bobweaver> ssh bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> only shell then?
<bobweaver> can run dpkg--list-packages or what ever the commane it
<bobweaver> dpkg- l
<bobweaver> bcurtiswx,  there is also a terminal emulator
 * bobweaver is awesome at spelling :P 
<bobweaver> I would think that the chroot would also have all the default things installed
<bobweaver> in the img its self but I do not know if android is like that
<bobweaver> like x11 that is
<bcurtiswx> but the installed coreapps won't show on the home screen on ubuntu touch
<bobweaver> like I would think that it is chroot on top of cygwin
<bobweaver> could be wrong though
<bobweaver> did you search for them ?
<bobweaver> in the "dash"
<bcurtiswx> ah search works for me, nice'
<bcurtiswx> bobweaver, ty
<bobweaver> bcurtiswx,  yu can restart the service also
<bobweaver> also *
<bobweaver> yw
<bobweaver> bcurtiswx,  IMHO there should be a dropdown for the apps that are installed just like there was in unity-qt I mean unity 2d
<bcurtiswx> yup
<bobweaver> something like this http://imagebin.org/258621
<bobweaver> I know that qml and dee can handle it
<chris123> hi team.  my nexus4 with Touch seems to have powered off and won't power on.  i thought this issue was solved according to the documentation.  perhaps it is back?  how do i start the device?
<chris123> do i have to take it apart and pull the battery?
<mhall119> chris123: did you let it charge for a while?
<mhall119> IIRC, there was some edge case when the battery was very nearly dead when things like this happened
<chris123> yes, it has charged long enough I would think now.
<chris123> I will keep it on the charger overnight, and pull the battery if I need to.  I don't want to of course.
<mhall119> can you get it to boot into recovery maybe?
<chris123> naw, it just seems dead
<chris123> i would tell you how i triggered this edge case, but I'm not sure.  I left it plugged into my laptop for a few days, came back one day and it was unpluged and dead.  i plugged it back in and it had a red light and no response since then.
<bobweaver> chris123, the laptop or whatever wont  charge you device esp if debuging is on or it is a media device
<bobweaver> that is what I have learned by test case at least
<bobweaver> stick a multi meter if you have it to the + points and push charge if you are hot it will register
<bobweaver> make sure you ground it
 * bobweaver works on all sorts of hardware that is custom at work 
 * bobweaver says aka bob works for http://www.iatse-intl.org/ as a hand 
<bobweaver> Huge market that has not even been touched by opensource / fsf
<kgunn> rsalveti: sergiusens thanks for the help eariler...success :)
<sergiusens> kgunn: great
<rsalveti> kgunn: cool
<Mirv> sergiusens: actually, it's (-dev packages problem) more complex. there's now the 'qmlrunner' package available, using of which as a package dependency (with: Depends: qmlrunner | qtchooser) removes qtchooser and -dev packages and offers /usr/bin/qmlscene - however, I'm not working on fixing the apps
<sergiusens> Mirv: the apps' deps against qmlscene you mean?
<Mirv> sergiusens: so the apps which have currently direct dependency (not build-dep) to qt5-default (and via it to some -dev packages) could have their dependencies fixed. at the same time however, saucy will see changes that the problem would go away otherwise, thanks to qtchooser configuration arrangements
<sergiusens> Mirv: well once qmlrunner is done, a callout to the list would be enough
<Mirv> sergiusens: they depend on qmlscene, but not only that - since by depending on qmlscene you only get it in /usr/lib/*/qt5/bin, some apps have additional hack/dependency on qt5-default
<sergiusens> Mirv: ok, I'll get a list and try out qmlrunner... this would require changes in qml-phone-shell too...
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok. see the package description of qmlrunner, ie. depends: qmlrunner | qtchooser is what should be used so that either qmlrunner or the qtchooser + -dev packages can be used
<sergiusens> Mirv: ack
<sergiusens> Mirv: I'm brain dead now though... will only look into tomorrow
<Mirv> sergiusens: yeah, I'm sure this needs fresh brains, I'm just writing the different options in text, so that it'd be a bit more clear
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hey there, I've a sdk question ;-)
<seb128> if you use Pages in a PageStack, is the toolkit taking care of setting the focus = true on the "active" page for me? or should I do that?
<timp> seb128: I implemented Page and PageStack, and it doesn't handle focus
<seb128> timp, would that be a valid wishlist bug?
<seb128> I'm doing stuff like
<seb128>             Keys.onEscapePressed: {
<seb128>                 grid.focus = true
<seb128>                 pageStack.pop()
<seb128>             }
<seb128> atm
<seb128> which works
<timp> seb128: yes
<seb128> but it seems like it would be logical to just give back to focus to the previous page when you pageStack.pop()
<seb128> timp, thanks, I will open a bug then ;-)
<timp> it sounds logical, but I just haven't had time to focus on focus
<timp> seb128: does focus make sense on a touch device also?
<seb128> it's probably less useful there
<seb128> though I can see it useful to e.g bind "pageStack.pop()" to a "back" button if the device has one
<timp> that's why it is not there yet. correct focus on desktop is definitely something we need, but with the current focus on touch other bugs are likely to be given priority
<seb128> fair enough, I was mostly asking to know if I'm overlooking something
<timp> seb128: back-button already calls pageStack.pop()
<seb128> I will keep the extra line setting the focus in my app, that's alright
<seb128> ok, I'm testing on my desktop atm and was using escape as a back
<timp> seb128: I meant the back button in the toolbar, not a physical button
<timp> seb128: but please do report the focus bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit because it is a valid feature request
<seb128> timp, will do, thanks again ;-)
<timp> np :)
<kalikiana> dpm, hey, got a question about bug 1168026, I'm wondering if there's any precedent styling for breadcrumbs but didn't see any on other API docs
<ubot5> bug 1168026 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "API documentation needs navigation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168026
<kalikiana> if I just enable a pathbar it's not styled and distorts the layout
<dpm> hey kalikiana, I don't know, sorry :/. I'm not an expert on qdoc, perhaps Kevin Wright might know?
<kalikiana> dpm, my question is about styling not qdoc
<kalikiana> as in, CSS
<dpm> kalikiana, ah, I see. No, we don't have any precedent. But if you've got some raw HTML for the breadcrumbs, we can talk to ant in the Web design team, as he created the original style
<kalikiana> dpm, I can zip up a tarball with the changed HTML and the current css
<dpm> kalikiana, if you could put it in a +junk branch we could make the changes there
<kalikiana> I'm going to push the branch enabling the breadcrumbs
<dpm> thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> dpm, where do I find the person with the insect name? :-)
<dpm> kalikiana, let me try to find out
<kalikiana> thanks
<dpm> kalikiana, while on the subject of improving docs, do you think you could also look at bug 1183013 as well?
<ubot5> bug 1183013 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "HTML documentation in the -doc package needs to use the online qdocconf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183013
<Kubawar> hello
<Kubawar> i hawe a question
<Kubawar> will ubuntu touch run on SoftwinerEvb??
<Kubawar> it's noname brand tablet
<Kubawar> anyone??
<user82> !devices | Kubawar
<ubot5> Kubawar: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<user82> and noname is generally difficult..right now i think it will not run. does the thing support cynogenmod?
<Kubawar> didn't tried it yet but i found tutorial and it says that it does
<user82> even better. good luck with it!
<kalikiana> dpm, sounds like the proposal is in fact to merge online/offline docs - if we don't "mind" the difference but also stop using it separation makes no sense
<Kubawar> thx
<Kubawar> bye
<user82> will ubuntu touch also support miracast for the desktop experience?
<user82> or just slimport hdmi adapter
<dpm> kalikiana, just switching to the online ones would do. We initially had an offline one only, which I modified to be online (where online means "add d.u.c header and footer"), but after a discussion with greyback I separated the configs so that online/offline could be selectable. Having an offline one might be useful if we want to build local docs for qt creator. I'm just thinking out loud though, as I'm not sure how Qt Creator actually loads the docs
<dpm> but in any case, the automated doc publisher on the site pulls the HTML from the -doc package and needs the d.u.c header and footer
<kalikiana> dpm, we actually have online, offline and qtcreator versions
<kalikiana> so we can still have "offline" styling for qtcreator
<dpm> kalikiana, ah, cool. In that case it might make sense to switch to "online" and deprecate "offline" in favour of "qtcreator"?
<diwic> Are there any devices where auto-mute works on Ubuntu Touch images? I e, speaker mutes when headphones are plugged in.
<Kaleo> Saviq: have you notice that maliit-server & qml-phone-shell are never completely idle?
<Kaleo> +d
<Kaleo> or so it seems on my n10
<Kaleo> Mirv: thanks for having taken care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1183150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183150 in ubuntu-seeds (Ubuntu) "'ubuntu-touch' package depends unnecessarily on 'qt5-default' and 'qtchooser'" [Medium,In progress]
<Saviq> Kaleo, nope, never looked at it, though
<Kaleo> Saviq: that would explain why the device that used to last days on standby now lasts just 1 day
<adrian> hello
<Saviq> Kaleo, that's new, then, my tablet wasn't used over 4 days and was fine still
<adrian> Can I install Ubuntu on Iphone 4G?
<pmcgowan> adrian, no
<adrian> Ok
<Mirv> Kaleo: no problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://ubuntuone.com/00yA9w55NHIbibsLAp5zqL
<Saviq> Kaleo, check this out http://ubuntuone.com/00yA9w55NHIbibsLAp5zqL - which of the two transitions is correct?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I see the difference now... I'd say the upper one is the "correct" one
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, you just saved your job ;P
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> I bet so
<Saviq> biab
<Kaleo> Saviq: not plugged in and with just the screen switched off?
<Kaleo> Saviq: top one
<Kaleo> Saviq: I see mzanetti agrees
<Kaleo> good.
<diwic> do we run any java services on Ubuntu touch?
<diwic> Like, e g, audioservice
<pmcgowan> diwic, no java services no
<diwic> pmcgowan, ok, that explains why headset detection isn't working, it's done directly in java
<seb128> does anyone know if there is an easy way to skip elements from keyboard navigations in a GridView?
<diwic> pmcgowan, there is java code listening for /sys/class/switch/h2w directly, without passing through the audio HAL
<pmcgowan> oh
<diwic> pmcgowan, I assume we're not likely to have java code running either, so this code will have to be rewritten in C/C++ for headset detection to work?
<seb128> like I've "inactive" elements in my grid and I don't want keyboard navigation to stop of those... is there a built in way? or should I just try to hack the events?
<pmcgowan> diwic, correct, where is it int he current ubuntu stack?
<diwic> pmcgowan, pulseaudio probably
<pmcgowan> diwic, check with rsalveti, pulse should still do this?
<diwic> pmcgowan, or not probably; headset detection is done differently in desktop hardware (alsa kcontrol)
<pmcgowan> ah
<diwic> pmcgowan, in android it's /sys/class/switch
<diwic> pmcgowan, which means that the way forward would be to write a pulseaudio module to listen for /sys/class/switch...or?
<pmcgowan> not sure, is there a std interface in hal? I dont know this stuff
<diwic> pmcgowan, well, even if there was, as long as the code for talking to the kernel (through sysfs) is in java
<diwic> pmcgowan, that stuff still needs to be rewritten I suppose
<pmcgowan> right, I would ask chick and salveti when they come on line for their opinions
<tvoss> diwic, pmcgowan might well be that you get a key event if the headphone is connected ... I remember that I leveraged that while doing the initial camera tests
<diwic> tvoss, keyboard event?
<diwic> pmcgowan, ok
<tvoss> diwic, not keyboard, but evdev, sorry
<diwic> tvoss, right, but /dev/input does not make much difference compared to /sys/class/switch
<tvoss> diwic, well, client applications do receive those events without the need to read a kernel interface, checking though if headphone jack is reported that way
<diwic> tvoss, nope, only three /dev/input/* and none of them are headset related
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, I love this new gmail thing
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, no more thunderbird
<seb128> the web is winning over native apps :/
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> finally got it
<ogra_> SF is starting by default on maguro now
<tvoss> ogra_, \o/
<ogra_> silly lxc settings
<user82> ChickenCutlass, new gmail thing?
 * ogra_ dances 
<ogra_> i got the whole ubuntu-session starting ptoperly  with the flipped container
 * pmcgowan pictures ogra dancing, ooo
<ogra_> \o/
<pmcgowan> well done
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, NICE
<ogra_> there is something wonky with the oom_adj stuff
<ogra_> hmm, no, it isnt, it just starts really slow
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> ok, dropping the oom_adj stuff i can boot from vibration to a full shell in 18 sec
<ogra_> keeping it it seems to die
<Saviq_> dandrader, ping
<dandrader> Saviq, pong
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thats what I see in the current raring image, around 18 secs
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> 10 to SF ... another 8 to start the shell
<ogra_> rsalveti, any idea why the oom_adj code kills ubuntu-session after the container flip ?
<andubleortu> hi!
<ogra_> bah, whats that
<ogra_> the shift key in maliit doesnt work
<pmcgowan> ogra_, works for me
<ogra_> in saucy ?
<pmcgowan> no
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: we don't need no stinking shift keys
<ogra_> well, my WPA key has capital letters
<davmor2> ogra_: :D  ooops
<pmcgowan> phablet-netowrk-setup
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bah, modern stuff
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm with you, who comes up with these fairly sensible names for stuff,  it should all be named after fictional characters and be done :)
<ogra_> hmm, the browser is shaky
<mhall119> calendar team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting if anybody is around for it
<sergiusens> balloons: rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-touch/+merge/165410
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i have a full session up with the flipped container ... but binder complains for each process i start and none of the apps work
<ogra_> and that one is very intresting too
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ echo -10 >/proc/2877/oom_adj
<ogra_> -su: echo: write error: Permission denied
<ogra_> (2877 is ubuntu-session)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /proc/2877/oom_adj
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet android_input 0 May 23 14:32 /proc/2877/oom_adj
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: Are you the owner of the file or inside the group? If not, you'll need to use [ chmod ]
<ogra_> see the prompt :)
<ogra_> and the ls output
<ogra_> indeed i'm the owner
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: Just for fun, [ chmod 666 ] the file and try again
<ogra_> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> Hm.
<ogra_> i assume its binder
<ogra_> blocking me from changing it
<SonikkuAmerica> It's possible; is it possible to pipe it through tee? [ echo -10 | sudo tee /proc/2877/oom_adj ]?
<ogra_> i doubt we have sudo installed
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> oh, we do
<ogra_> well, i can do it as root in any case
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu Touch still has basic Ubuntu functions in it...
<ogra_> but thats not waht the script does
<ogra_> Ubuntu Touch is build with --no-install-recommends ...
<ogra_> so having something like sudo is a matter of luck :)
<ogra_> in any case root can write to it
<ogra_> but not the owner of the process
<SonikkuAmerica> Oddly enough...
<SonikkuAmerica> Must be from the Android side of things...
<SonikkuAmerica> I wish they'd have made Ubuntu Touch for the Transformer Prime though...
<ogra_> well, it definitely is from the android side :)
<stgraber> ogra_: so did you figure out why the device specific init script wasn't run for you?
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, was all your fault :P
<ogra_> stgraber, commenting lxc.cap.drop got me going :)
<ogra_> which is weird ... but who cares, it works now :)
<ogra_> i have the full session running
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, yeah, that's a bit weird. Do you actually load extra modules on your device?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> but it could well be that the pvr driver even though it is builtin doesnt tell anyone that it is builtin :)
<stgraber> hmm, then the Android kernel must have a pretty twisted meaning for mac_admin and mac_override (those are supposed to be there to prevent you from working around apparmor, though the current container config doesn't start with apparmor so they should be no-op...)
<ogra_> well, i can try just leaving these two in
<fginther> mhall119, did you happen to talk to launchpad ops re: the armhf builds?
<sergiusens> I saw some HUD landings yesterday... are we good to switch?
<sergiusens> didrocks: ^^
<sergiusens> :-)
<mhall119> fginther: I did talk to wgrant
<mhall119> but he was kind of busy, I should check with him again
<didrocks> sergiusens: I fought the whole day for that, normally, it's good to switch :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: however, please note that in next, we have only the things that are daily releasing
<didrocks> sergiusens: not all the -ofono and other stuff
<sergiusens> didrocks: don't worry, that was your one time setup in the PPA, right?
<sergiusens> didrocks: everything not in daily-release is still in ppa:phablet-team so we should be good
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, sounds good then :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: oh, and then there's Qt... I'll need to think this through
<sergiusens> I'll probably copy them to ppa:phablet-team
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, really, everything that is not daily releasing
<didrocks> sergiusens: sounds good to me
<sergiusens> until saucy happens at least
<didrocks> (and the right thing to do)
<didrocks> I spent a large part of reviewing Mirv's packages for Qt in saucy
<didrocks> most of it is in :)
<didrocks> so we are Qt-ready in saucy
<sergiusens> yeah, saw that :-)
<bb23> hi - i have just installed ubuntu touch on my tf101... all looks OK apart from the resolution etc - the keyboard is too large to fit on the screen.. any tips? i dont have a keyboard dock for it.
<ogra_> bb23, read terh porting doc ... and have a look at /etc/ubuntu-session.d/
<ogra_> there are the resolution values for all devices ... you might need to add one for your device
<bb23> ogra_ - i am unable to even get into a directory - will I need to do this via SSH?
<ogra_> adb
<sergiusens> ubuntu_chroot shell
<ogra_> and that :)
 * ogra_ hsant had to use that in the last two weeks ... :)
<balloons> sergiusens, merged 165410
<ogra_> stgraber, so i just tested, it is actually only sys_module that gets in our way
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, that's pretty weird considering we're not loading a module, but oh well ;)
<ogra_> as i said, pvr can be weird
<stgraber> ogra_: oh, actually it may be the same capability restricting firmware loading, I guess that'd make sense then
<mhall119> seb128: I was told that you were working on the Settings app, do you have a moment to answer a couple questions?
<ogra_> (the omap graphics driver)
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> that would explain it
<ogra_> many phones load modules from their init.rc though ... so we cant block that anyway
<pmcgowan> mhall119, mardy is working on the settings app
<bb23> ogra_ sergiusens - tried the ubuntu_chroot
<bb23> shell@android:/ $ ubuntu_chroot shell
<bb23> ubuntu_chroot shell
<bb23> chroot: can't change root directory to '/data/ubuntu': Operation not permitted
<ogra_> rsalveti, networking works fine with the NM from the PPA btw :)
<ogra_> bb23, run adb root first
<ogra_> on the PC
<mhall119> pmcgowan: thanks
<mhall119> mardy: pingity-ping
<ogra_> bb23, so that the prompt in the adb session shows root@android
<bb23> ogra_ so type 'adb root' ?
<ogra_> on the PC before running sdb shell
<bb23> ogra - ah got it
<ogra_> *adb
<sergiusens> udb
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> you and your branding hype
<sergiusens> sdb is samsung's ;-)
<ogra_> though having udbd and udb at the asme time as adbd and adb would make the container stuff so much easier
<mhall119> iDB, we'll make it all white, give it only one button, and charge thrice as much
<bb23> ogra_ - open tf101.conf ?
<bb23> vi ratrher
<bb23> ogra_ when I try vi tf101.conf it gives me a bunch of junk back.. no vi
<ogra_> bb23, /system/build.prop ...
<ogra_> bb23, look for ro.product.device, thats how the file needs to be named
<sergiusens> adb shell getprop | grep ro.product.device
<sergiusens> it's tf101 iirc
<bb23> ro.product.device=tf101
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> so its tf101.conf
<bb23> indeed
<ogra_> and then you need to find the right values ... by testing most likely
<bb23> vi doesn't work over adb?
<bb23> for me?
<sergiusens> bb23: ogra_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Screen_Pixel_Ratio
<bb23> sergiusens thanks
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> GRID_UNIT_PX for tf101 is 10
<sergiusens> or should be
<sergiusens> or could be
 * sergiusens thinks it's lunch time
<ogra_> might be :)
<bb23> GRID_UNIT_PX=10
<bb23> QTWEBKIT_DPR=1.2
<bb23> FORM_FACTOR="tablet"
<bb23> the res actually looks alright on the screen just the touch screen keyboard is out of proportion
<bb23> ogra_ any ideas how ot resize the keyboard etc?
 * ogra_ has a brave moment and runs a dist-upgrade on the container flipped install 
<ogra_> bb23, nope
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke, osk resize ? ^^
<tmoenicke> bb23: pmcgowan: /usr/share/maliit/plugins/org/maliit/maliit-ui-constants.qml
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke, doesnt that dynamically adjust based on actual screen size
<pmcgowan> or shouldnt it
<tmoenicke> pmcgowan: yes, but you can still set some values to adjust
<pmcgowan> ok
<mhall119> ZDmitry_: I've noticed that the keyboard doesn't go away when you switch away from the Terminal, is there something you can do to fix that?
<bb23> my resolution looks good just the keyboard i only get like half of it on the screen, rather large
<tmoenicke> bb23: what exactly needs to be tweaked?
<bb23>  tmoenicke: the keyboard size is huge on the screen in comparison to the screen resolution
<bb23> tmoenicke: on screen keyboard
<tmoenicke> bb23: try to change:      property real tablet_keyboard_height_portrait:  0.28;
<tmoenicke> bb23:      property real portrait_keyboard_screen_width_ratio:               1.0
<tmoenicke> 1.0 means full width
<bb23> tmoenicke via adb?
<tmoenicke> bb23: login and install your favorite editor
<bb23> tmoenicke: dont mean to be a pain but im new to this - can't do anything via the tablet as the keyboard is large.. can only choose 10 differne lettters
<jcastro> are there plans to support the phone vibrating when calls come in, etc?
<jcastro> wondering if I should file a bug
<jcastro> or if it's already on a roadmap somewhere
<bb23> tmoenicke can i edit via adb?
<ogra_> jcastro, you could ... or you could wait until we work with saucy and have it actually properly triaged then
<jcastro> ogra_: ok awesome.
<ogra_> bb23, adb + ubuntu_chroot
<ogra_> as you did before
<jcastro> ogra_: So I went to the bar last night and missed about 394534 incoming calls from my wife and got in trouble. :)
<tmoenicke> bb23: adb pull /data/ubuntu/usr/share/maliit/plugins/org/maliit/maliit-ui-constants.qml
<jcastro> and I was like "no seriously, my phone doesn't vibrate"
<ogra_> jcastro, haha, good that you can blame it on the ubuntu teams now
<jcastro> yeah, that excuse wasn't flying, but I did try!
<bb23> tmoenicke: error: device not found
<bb23> after I try the pull cmd
<ogra_> there is work going on to finish the sensors api, i think that includes the vibrator
<mardy> mhall119: pongy
<tmoenicke> bb23: just try again
<tmoenicke> bb23: which image did you flash?
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry_: to answer your question from yesterday, you could write a layout in xml which includes these keys
<bb23> tmoenicke: 12.01
<bb23> tmoenicke: 12.10 sorry
<seb128> mhall119, hey, I'm back, sure you can ask questions about system settings ;-)
<boiko>  sergiusens hey, is there an easy way to check what packages changed from one build to another?
<ogra_> boiko, the manifest file on cdimage
<boiko> ogra_: oh nice, let me check, thanks
<ogra_> you can diff it against the former build
<ogra_> the changelog might also have something, not sure
<xenos1984> hi everybody, does anyone know whether it's possible to unlock the bootloader and flash a new os on the tablets from companies such as goclever, mpman, archos, prestigio, surftab, nextbook...? those are android tablets in the lower price segment which are available in my area, and i wonder whether one can run ubuntu touch on them.  unfortunately none of them is listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices yet, so i guess there is
<xenos1984> no such project / port at the moment - but i would be willing to experiment and try it myself. but before buying one of them, i'd need to know which one would be suitable for such a project...
<tmoenicke> bb23: you see 10 keys and the other keys seem to be off the screen?
<ogra_> xenos1984, archos has a good chance to have open bootloaders
<bb23> tmoenicke; indeed.
 * ogra_ never heard about any of the other
<bb23> tmoenicke; the keyboard is there just can only see 10 or so keys... definitely needs to be resized
<mhall119> seb128: nvm, I was told that mardy is the one I want to talk to
<xenos1984> ogra_: sounds good - they have an Arnova 7i here... let me see the specs and whether there are instructions for that somewhere...
<mhall119> mardy: hey, so I'm wondering how your Settings app is going to overlap with per-app settings
<mhall119> will we have a reusable screen or widgets that we can point to an app's dconf?
<ogra_> xenos1984, arnova isnt archos it seems
<seb128> mhall119, app specific settings will not be in system settings
<seb128> mhall119, did you read http://design.canonical.com/2013/05/phone-settings/ ?
<mhall119> or just a QML plugin for accessing dconf settings, and we'll have to buildour own settings screens
<mardy> mhall119: AFAIK, mpt doesn't like that
<mhall119> seb128: I assumed, but maybe it'll produce some re-usable bits
<mhall119> mardy: doesn't like what?
<seb128> having app settings in system settings
<seb128> see that blog
<mardy> mhall119: having app settings in the System Settings app
<mardy> :-)
<xenos1984> ogra_: hm... interesting, so what is it, then? my local shop offers an "ARCHOS Arnova 7i G3 4GB Tablet"
<mhall119> mardy: ah, I agree with him there
<mhall119> but, having per-app settings look the same, and accessing them the same way, would be nice
<mhall119> especially if it makes it easier on the developer
<mardy> mhall119: there will be a D-Conf QML plugin
<mhall119> IIRC, the phablet HUD has what looks like a settings button in it's toolbar
<ogra_> xenos1984, well, no idea, i just asked someone from archos and he told me thats not from them
<mardy> mhall119: if you want a UI component, though, that's another matter; but we can think of that
<mhall119> mardy: do we know when and wheere that QML plugin might be available?
<xenos1984> ogra_: hm... strange...
<mhall119> I'd like to switch the Core Apps over to it as soon as it is
<ogra_> xenos1984, also it seems thats an A8 chip, you really want cortex-A9 at least
<ogra_> some sockchip cheapo thing
<ogra_> *rockchip
<tmoenicke> bb23: i will have a look
<bb23> tmoenicke: thanks mate if you could..  much appreciated
<mardy> mhall119: it's blocked by a Qt bug: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31226
<mardy> mhall119: I'm investigating that
<tmoenicke> no worries
<xenos1984> ogra_: hm... on my shop's web page ( http://www.onoff.ee/arvutid-ja-lisad/tahvelarvutid/archos-502365/ ) it says A9... it seems that the arnova 7 has an A8, but the arnova 7i has an A9
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I approved your mr, missing happroval
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the issue with oom_adj?
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool that you got network working btw :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, nobody but root can write to it ... not even the process owner
<rsalveti> boiko: you can check both manifests, but we're generating a changelog as well
<ogra_> which (thanks to set -e) makes ubuntu-session fail
<rsalveti> boiko: check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<boiko> rsalveti: ok, just trying to identify what could have caused some weird failures we are seeing in phone-app
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's weird
<mhall119> mardy: ok, can you keep me in the loop with what you find out?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes ... and binder complains about "RLIMIT_NICE not set"
<ogra_> additionally to "binder: release proc 3874, transaction 14679, not freed"
<rsalveti> hm, let me check that
<ogra_> RLIMIT actually shows up for each and every process
<ogra_> the not freed stuff only occasionally
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/system/core/rootdir/init.rc#249
<rsalveti> that might be ok for now
<ogra_> rsalveti, /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/init.rc:    setrlimit 13 40 40
<ogra_> so we have it
<rsalveti> right, binder must be a bit crazy in there
<bb23> ogra_ tmoenicke - is there another osk plugin i could use?
<ogra_> but it doesnt apply when running stuff outside the container
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: anyway, waiting for your tarball :-)
<rsalveti> meanwhile will grab some food
<Hashcode> wow, I really need to block out some time for Ubuntu Touch and rebuild our devices up.
<bb23> hi tmoenicke -i have a folder; /data/ubuntu/usr/share/maliit/plugins/org/nemomobile#
<bb23> tmoenicke anything in ther that I could modify?
<bb23> KeyboardStyle.qml
<bb23> property int landscapeWidth: 854
<bb23>     property int landscapeHeight: 230
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/lxc.tgz and you need to install lxc, python-lxc
<ogra_> rsalveti, use that on top of an already flipped device
<ogra_> xenos1984, if you want archs, look for an omap446 based tablet or some such ... these should be good
<ogra_> archos generally uses very open bootloaders, so modifying it should be pretty easy
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, thats actually for maguro, if you want to use it for another device you need to put the android initrd.gz into /var/lib/lxc/android/
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's fine, thanks :-)
<rsalveti> will give it a shot after lunch
<xenos1984> ogra_: hm... sounds good, i'll try to find one of those... thanks!
<ogra_> bah, powerd doesnt work at all in the new world
<xenos1984> i don't have any experience with tablets (never had one), but i'd like to go for one that runs ubuntu... i'm using ubuntu on my laptop for several years now, also have programming / osdev experience and ported something to tomtom's gps devices (which run linux), so a new platform to play around would be nice :)
<ogra_> well, get the cheapest nexus7 then
<ogra_> thats the safest bet
<ogra_> and google should ship in all countries
<xenos1984> hm... that's another option, they also have it here in the shops
<bb23> ogra_ - i have looked at the ubuntu-session file - can see multiple GRID_UNIT_PX values - don't know which one '10' should be set for
<bb23> should i set them all to 10
<bb23> ogra_ can't see a entry for the tf101
<bb23> if [ "$device" == "Manta" ]; then
<bb23> only other devices..?
<bb23> grep hardware /proc/cpuinfo shows ventana
<sergiusens> didrocks: rsalveti do you guys have anything to compare the contents of two PPAs or do I have to write my own?
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, I didn't need that one yet
 * tvoss waves to desrt 
<tvoss> ricmm, you around?
<ogra_> bb23, you seem to use a  very old image
<ogra_> bb23, in recent images that stuff lives in /etc/ubuntu-session.d/ in the ubuntu chroot
<ogra_> you shouldnt need to touch the ubuntu-session script itself
<bb23> tmoenicke - was a resolution issue..figured it out
<bb23> thanks mate
<bb23> ogra_ figured it out.. thanks had ot make  an entry for ventana device
<bb23> in ubuntu-session
<ogra_> well, if you had to edit the script you are using an obsolete image
<bb23> ogra_ - last question - how do i remove those default users like 'Lola' etc.. and create my own?
<ogra_> see the release notes wikipage from the channel topic
<ogra_> it has instructions for that
<bb23> thanks :)
<bb23> ogra_ - whats the best way to check im not using an obsolete image?
<bb23> Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.39.4-lumpy-gff82e1e #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 4 22:16:07 CEST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the issue with powerd?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: nothing in hands
<ogra_> rsalveti, its doesnt do anything
<ogra_> screen stays on if i press power
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats saucy though
<ogra_> not sure mike built for it at all
<rsalveti> right, might be how it's trying to grab input
<ogra_> it didn work before the flip either iirc
<mhall119> calculator app meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<rsalveti> it should be working with latest now (raring)
<ogra_> could be, i havent seen raring in weeks
<ogra_> i'm working with "latest" :P
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> latest tar is now 649M
<rsalveti> missing grouper's kernel removal still
<bb23> Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.39.4-lumpy-gff82e1e #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 4 22:16:07 CEST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux - ogra_ is that reasonably current kernel/image?
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, the phablet tar ?!? WOW !!!
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup :-)
<ogra_> bb23, not talking about kernels ... i was referring to userspace
<ogra_> bb23, root@android:/ # grep JENKINS /system/ubuntu_stamp
<ogra_> JENKINS_BUILD=130
<ogra_> chech the buiuld number
<ogra_> *check
<ogra_> and you can run lsb_release -a in the ubuntu_chroot
<ogra_> to see what release you run
<ogra_> preferably that shoould be raring (13.04)
<bb23> ogra_ must nbe oldish aha.. no such file or directory
<ogra_> ugh, yeah, thats ancient then
<bb23> 'No LSB modules are available'
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I see a linux manta accepted... are we good for a new build launch?
<ogra_> nothing anyone works on anymore
<sergiusens> and maguro
<bb23> ogra_ - whats the best way to upgrade ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not yet, it's still in proposed
<ogra_> bb23, re-flash with the a later image
<mhall119> mardy: will you be available to join the email app meeting in 15 minutes, to give an update on Trojita stuff you were looking into?
<bb23> ogra_ do you know which one is latest for the tf101 or where i can find it?
<ogra_> !devices|bb32
<ubot5> bb32: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> there should be a subpage for the tf101
<user82> awe_, do you keep a changelog etc somewhere? or are you ok with me asking how things are going :D
<ogra_> you need to a) make sure to have a recent build of the android tree ... and b) pull the latest userspace from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ .... but note that they depend on each other
<ogra_> bb23, ^^^
<sergiusens> user82: when it's ready, there will be most likely people mentioning data
<awe_> thanks sergiusens
<rsalveti> user82: just follow mhall119's g+
<user82> ok
<bb23> i just followed that install instructions today don't know why I would have an old userspace?
<mhall119> rsalveti: :P
<mhall119> user82: change log of what?
<user82> 3g data process. whereever it is uncluded
<user82> *included
<bb23> ogra_ - flash with the latest raring-preinstalled zip?
<ogra_> bb23, probably because the android bits are old too ... they need to be re-build regulary
<ogra_> bb23, right
<mhall119> user82: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<bb23> image rather
<ogra_> but you need to make sure that the HW related zip is also up to date
<bb23> hmm
<ogra_> if the person that built it didnt update it regulary updating the userspace will most likely break
<bb23> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101 on here it says install quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> there are libs that scretch across both images
<bb23> which is the 12.10 release
<ogra_> yeah
<bb23> which is what i Have installed ..
<ogra_> well, look if there is an xda thread for it
<ogra_> probably someone rebuilt it for raring
<bb23> ok thanks ogra wil have alook
<ricardo_1> hi
<ricardo_1> I have a question: If I want to install ubuntu phone in Mexico, I can still make calls?
<mhall119> Email client meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mhall119> mardy: ^^
<ogra_> ricardo_1, if mexican providers offer GPRS you should be able to
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> GSM i meant, sorry
<ricardo_1> will investigate... GMS
<SonikkuAmerica> (I should've asked Mark yetserday if he had any idea about the availability of services other than GSM for Ubuntu Touch)
<SonikkuAmerica> (I think Ubuntu Touch will catch on much faster in the US if we had a CDMA version, because Verizon is the leader in cellular communications here)
<mhall119> SonikkuAmerica: if an ODM wants to ship a phone with Ubuntu Touch, they'll make sure it works with whatever radio the devic euses
<mhall119> GSM is being targetted right now because it's more available
<mhall119> also, I think it was easier
<SonikkuAmerica> Well yeah, it's a global standard (isn't that what GSM stands for?)
<bitbyte> hello,
<mhall119> I'm on Verizon, so I'd *love* CDMA support, but for developer testing on hardware not designed for Ubuntu, GSM made more sense
<bitbyte> is there anyway to get ubuntu touch on my iPad 2 ?
<bitbyte> I'm quickly skimming the ubuntu touch page
<mhall119> though XDA developers may have it working on some CDMA phones
<mhall119> bitbyte: no, we're currently using CyanogenMod to allow it to run on Android devices, I don't think there's any equivalent for iPads
<bitbyte> ah ok
<mhall119> unless someone's gotten CyanogenMod on ipads, which would be interesting
<bitbyte> why you using cyanogen mod as a platform to launch ubuntu out of intrest
<mhall119> because it lets Ubuntu Touch run on devices made for Android
<bitbyte> ok I'm just trying to watch this out of intreste
<bitbyte> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3IejI7tpfo
<SonikkuAmerica> mhall119: If you think you can get OpeniBoot to work on a jailbroken iOS device, I'd be humored to see an Ubuntu Touch image on it.
<SonikkuAmerica> bitbyte: ^
<ricardo_1> In Mexico the new versions of andriod not work for calls until the supplier ...
<mhall119> bitbyte: CyanogenMod gives us a compatibility layer so we can run on devices not made for Ubuntu
<mhall119> it also let us fill in some holes in Ubuntu Touch until we had our own solution
<bitbyte> mmmm I'm going to read into it
<mhall119> things like SurfaceFlinger for display server until Mir is ready
<mhall119> I think we are, or used to, use some Android bits for media playback
<bitbyte> mmm strange this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3IejI7tpfo drops the iso but dosnt really go on to say how it boots haha
<ZDmitry_> mhall119, yes I can fix hiding keyboard when switch away from the terminal. Just need to set KTerminal focus to false when leave the terminal. Currently, that focus is not changes when you leave the terminal.
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, so anything I can help you with for the container flip?
<rusman_y_u> hi
<rusman_y_u> when we will be able to by Ubuntu - Phone smartphone?
<rusman_y_u> what about cost of this device?
<rusman_y_u> 300 $ ?
<rusman_y_u> whether it will be Motorola?
<rusman_y_u> whether the CDMA or GSM module installed?
<rusman_y_u> nobody knows
<rusman_y_u> i am just wondering
<rusman_y_u> i like zenity in ubuntu
<rusman_y_u> it is tool for showing dialogs from shell scripts
<rusman_y_u> and i can't find zenity for android
<rusman_y_u> i hope ubuntu will support it
<rusman_y_u> hey
<manmatteo> hi to all
<rusman_y_u> hi
<rusman_y_u> will there apt-gen in ubuntu phone?
<rusman_y_u> apt-get*
<rusman_y_u> and some repositary?
<rusman_y_u> hwo have ubuntu phone installed?
<rusman_y_u> please give some info about terminal and bash scripting support
<rusman_y_u> is there full featured bash scripting?
<rusman_y_u> can we create inteface with ifconfig and run hostapd?
<rusman_y_u> please
<rusman_y_u> how about sdcard filsystem
<rusman_y_u> android problem - is file permissions, every program creates new user in system and new files owned by diffwrend users. no chance to format sd card to ext2 because you got permissions nightmare in this case
<rusman_y_u> i guested that new android will use new filesystem aspecially developed for sd cards
<rusman_y_u> who knows - does this sysmes supports syslinks like ext2 does?
<rusman_y_u> why there is this channel for?
<kenvandine> whi
<kenvandine> whoops, focus!
<mhall119> RSS Reader team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<ogra_> stgraber, well, we need the setup packaged, something like lxc-android-config or so ... but i made a bunch of changes to what you gave to me
<ogra_> stgraber, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ has a tarball with the stuff how i use it atm
<ogra_> we should also not need the replace stuff in the end
<ogra_> we can fix the init.rc directly in android
<stgraber> ogra_: nice
<ogra_> we also should have an easy to set config option for adbd ... probably a var in the upstart job you can set
<ogra_> hmm, even though we might not need to touch adbd at all, seems it recognizes that there is another adbd running already so as long as upstart starts ours first, we dont need to remove it in the container
<mhall119> Oranger: are you availble for the doc viewer team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, recovery couldn't extract the latest saucy-preinstalled.zip
<rsalveti> ogra_: downloading it again
<Oranger> mhall119: Yes sorry
<mhall119> Kaleo: ping
<Kaleo> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> Kaleo: hey, document viewer meeting is going on in #ubuntu-touch-meeting, were you the one who was going to implement a way to read command-line args in an SDK component?
<Kaleo> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> Kaleo: mind jumping into #ubuntu-touch-meeting and giving us an update?
<Kaleo> mhall119: i'm there
<mhall119> File Manager team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<rsalveti> ogra_: - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2) -
<rsalveti> wonder if it mounted the partitions correctly
<mfisch> new powerd landing today with auto-wakeup when you get a call or SMS
<mfisch> mhall119: ping
<Uto_> hi there
<Uto_> I think I get OpenGL ES 2.0 problem
<Uto_> can someone can check http://pastebin.com/vFe03pmJ please
<rsalveti> Uto_: seems it's still not loading the gles drivers
<rsalveti> check if you have them at /vendor/lib/
<Uto_> yes I have them
<Uto_> gles and adreno files are there
<rsalveti> all services are complaining that they cannot find the libraries
<rsalveti> maybe the path is not correct
<rsalveti> E/MediaPlayerFactory( 1464): Failed to open FACTORY_LIB Error : Cannot load library: load_library(linker.cpp:747): library "libdashplayer.so" not found
<rsalveti> E/CameraService( 1464): Could not load camera HAL module
<rsalveti> E/HAL     ( 1464): Cannot load library: soinfo_link_image(linker.cpp:1649): could not load library "libcameraface.so" needed by "camera.default.so"; caused by soinfo_link_image(linker.cpp:1649): could not load library "libOlaEngine.so" needed by "libcameraface.so"; caused by soinfo_link_image(linker.cpp:1649): could not load library "libjnigraphics.so" needed by "libOlaEngine.so"; caused by load_library(linker.cpp:747): library "libjnigrap
<rsalveti> hics.so" not found
<rsalveti> W/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1464): could not open HW module a2dp
<Uto_> I'm re building from scratch
<Uto_> we'll see
<Tertiary> Just bought a Nexus 7 (Asus) tablet and have been playing with it a bit.  Interested in loading Ubuntu Touch on it and hope that the Raring release is available for Touch now.
<rickspencer3> just made my first call with my Nexus 4 and Ubuntu Touch \o/
<k1l> :)
<mhall119> mfisch: pong
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, hey, around at all?
<mfisch> mhall119: hey
<mfisch> mhall119: is there a system-wide gconf we can use? I know that typically its tied to a user
<mfisch> mhall119: I need to go finish cooking dinner, I will be back here in 15
<mhall119> mfisch: I don't know about desktop, but I think that's the plan for phablet
<bb23> hi guys i have just installed raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip   on my TF101 - seems to have worked but a few things seem glitchy - like when i try to type in the wifi password the keyboard doesn't pop up etc..?
<bb23> and the names at the top of the menus are yellow/pixelated
<mhall119> mfisch: mardy and mpt are the ones to ask about system settings
<mfisch> mhall119: okay, I can read a setting from anywhere presumably
<jose> hi guys
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-24
<bb23> hi guys i have just installed raring... a few things seem a bit glitchy - the wifi menu looks ok but menu name is like a yellow/pixelated
<bb23> raring on tf101
<bb23> just did a apt-get install lsb-core and it seems to have broken things....?
<deeder> hi
<deeder> sorry for my bad english
<deeder> im have a nexus 7
<deeder> and have a questions
<deeder> italiani?
<jose> spanish
<bb23> how do i remove the users like Lola and stuff?
<bb23> from the login menu
<bb23> can someone tell me why the keyboard doesnt work at the login screen ?
<bb23> hi - how do i remove those default users?
<bb23> Lola et
<mhall119> bb23: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<mhall119> that'll dump the pre-loaded contacts and import your google ones
<mhall119> if yo uhave google ones
<bb23> thanks mhall119 ill giv ei ta go
<bb23> marcoceppi - where abouts is the settings app in 13.01 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> bb23: 13.10 you mean?
<bb23> SonikkuAmerica yes 13.10
<bb23> is there a settings app SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> I think there is... but I dunno whether it's on the Ubuntu or Android side of things. Try searching for it.
<mhall119> bb23: are you talking desktop or phablet?
<bb23> phablet
<mhall119> there will be a system settings app, it's being designed and developed now
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<bb23> apt-get install systemsettings?
<bb23> ahh tablet TBD...
<mhall119> yeah, it's not available to install yet, still being built
<SonikkuAmerica> bb23: systemsettings is for KDE :)
<bb23> no probs
<bb23> anyone here got a TF101?
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a TF201 (but there was no Touch image made for it and I broke my bootloader trying to flash it :\)
<SonikkuAmerica> s/it/another image
<bb23> ouch
<cpatrick08> does anybody know when new ubuntu-touch images will be out for nexus 7
<AmEv> Anyone else have a blank screen?
<AmEv> Well, my Toshiba Thrive is not booting up fully into UbuTouch.
<AmEv> Head dev had it working before, even had early screenies, but all I'm getting is a blank screen.
<AmEv> Guess I just hit a time when everybody's away....
<napster> Whats the scoop guys? Is this project dead? :)
<john____> hello?
<john____> when i type the command begining with deb it just says command not found
<mhall119> napster: what project?
<napster> mhall119: I was referring to "Ubuntu Phone OS"
<dholbach> good morning
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you actually use my flipped container stuff ? there should be an fstab in there that defines the mounts as noauto (and the lxc upstart job then mounts them)
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding merging the notification-backend into the shell... there's a plugin-API that it is meant to hook into, right?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, the backend needs to become a plugin (as I did rudimentarily in Oakland - sent you guys the diffs)
<MacSlow> Saviq, Jussi and I are just trying to estimate the work needed to get it... ok
 * MacSlow looks at his eMail-backlog
<MacSlow> Saviq, got it
<Saviq> MacSlow, also, you can look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/files/head:/test/qmltest/mocks/plugins/Unity/Notifications/
<Saviq> MacSlow, where I implemented a minimal plugin that fulfils the interface test
<Saviq> MacSlow, so you guys should be able to just take it and build on top of it
<MacSlow> Saviq, great thanks
<Saviq> ah! you can adb over WiFi? why did no one tell me that before :P
 * ogra_ would just ssh if you have wifi ....
<ogra_> definitely the better terminal support
<mardy> seb128: hi! I forgot to ping you: I think that ubuntu-system-settings trunk branch is now complete enough to allow for 3rd party plugins
<mpt> zsombi, hi, what did you want to ask about text selection in bug 1183255?
<ubot5> bug 1183255 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[text inputs] Revisit text selection in TextField and TextArea" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183255
<zsombi> mpt: damn pidgin hided your post :)
<ogra_> thats what you get using an IM client for IRC :P
<zsombi> mpt: well, first of all would be goo do have a clear UI interaction design of how the text selection should be handled: is it OK as it is now, or you guys want something special there...
<mpt> zsombi, aha. Nobody is assigned to design that at the moment, though I have been nagging people about it.
<zsombi> mpt: remember that all we have is mostly base don what we get from QtQuick components, nothing special there + the clipboard popover. We got caret + handler from design, but I think we also need to revisit those too.
<zsombi> mpt: no rush, we have it scheduled for after beta release, meaning after July
<zsombi> mpt: we just logged the bug so we have the work item listed
<mpt> ok
<mayank> any alternate method for installing ubuntu-sdk
<mayank> other then apt-get install
<seb128> mardy, hey, funny coincidence I just checked out lp:ubuntu-system-settings this morning and started playing with it ;-)
<mardy> seb128: nice! I'm sure you like the icon I chose for the flight-mode option ;-)
<seb128> mardy, who doesn't like the twitter bird ;-)
<mayank> i need to install ubuntu-sdk
<mardy> mayank: what's wrong with "apt-get install"? Are you running Ubuntu?
<mayank> mardy: yeep i am running ubuntu and its giving me error
<mayank> 301 moved permanently
<mayank> mardy: yeep i am running ubuntu and its giving me error url 301 moved permanently
<seb128> mayank, what ubuntu version do you run and what apt source and package do you try to install?
<mayank> 12.10
<mayank> mardy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml
<mayank> mardy: when running sudo apt-get update its givin me error 301 url moved permanently is their any other way to download ubuntu -sdk and then i will compile and install
<mardy> mayank: do you get some warnings when running "apt-get update"?
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ping
<duschi> hey, is there a chance to get an iso image of ubuntu touch to try it in a virtual mashine?
<user82> is spotify planend for ubuntu touch or is it just an empty icon?
<ogra_> duschi, no
<duschi> @ogra_ ok, will there be such an image? just asking because I wanted to install it on my acer w500 tablet currently running debian, and the images provided are only for tablets with android as I asume
<ogra_> duschi, there will, but probably only for x86 android devices in the beginning
<ogra_> for 13.10 the focus is clearly on phones
<ogra_> 14.04 will see more love for convergence and tablets i think
<duschi> ok, thx
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696703/ ....
 * ogra_ cries 
<ogra_> 4.3M only for license data
<mardy> rvr: hi! Can you please test the 2 factor auth with twitter? for some reason I cannot, I don't get any SMSes from twitter
<rvr> mardy: I will try to
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens , btw, there seems to still be a grouper kernel tree in the tarball, can't we drop that too ?
<xenos1984> hi everyone
<xenos1984> ogra_: i looked at the nexus 7 today in a store, looks pretty good
<xenos1984> the guy in the store was quite surprised when he saw that there is a hidden menu with developer options
<xenos1984> i think about getting myself one of those... but need to think a bit more
<xenos1984> and he said it may void the warranty to unlock the boot loader and flash a new os
<ogra_> xenos1984, thats nonsense, a) google explicitly allows installation of other OSes, b) you can always return to the stock image and completely lock it again
<ogra_> thats the purpose of nexus devices (and the reason we use them as the supported platform for ubuntu touch)
<xenos1984> ogra_: right, i was guessing so - it seems he didn't even know that one can flash a new os, i just wanted to double check that my guess is correct
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: True, however.
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: It's the OEM's warranty that's involved, not Google's.
<ogra_> SonikkuAmerica, well
<ogra_> if you order through google you can return it to google
<ogra_> very simple
<xenos1984> so the cheapest ones i could find here are like 240€ for a nexus 7 wifi 16GB, i could also get 32GB for 250€ + shipping (~10€) from germany
<ogra_> if you buy in a shop, it might be different
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: Still, except for Motorola devices, Google is not the OEM.
<ogra_> but your contact
<xenos1984> so those ones they have here are from asus - would there be a possible problem with the asus warranty?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the device eplicitly comes with an unlockable bootloader to tinker with it
<ogra_> *explicitly
<xenos1984> i see - sounds very good then
<rvr> mardy: "Sorry, we don't have a connection to your carrier yet" :(
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure, let me check and remove
<ogra_> geez that license crap will keep me busy the while weekend
<ogra_> *whole
<ogra_> waht a mess
<ogra_> and i already know that nobody will want to review it in the end ... with a 4M copyright file
<pmcgowan> ogra_, what are you talking about?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm afraid to ask... what license crap?
<ogra_> sergiusens, trying to package the android tree
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696703/
<ogra_> i need to merge these files into a copyright file for the giant package
<pmcgowan> ah
<ogra_> sadly i cant move on with the container flip without at least having the init binary
<ogra_> since thats needed for the initrd/rootfs we boot in the lxc container
<ogra_> to get the init binary i need to package up the whole android tree ... and to do that i need a debian/copyright file ... which needs to contain all copyrights for all files
<sergiusens> ogra_: the joys of debian packaging
<ogra_> well
<sergiusens> ogra_: can't you use the 'on debian systems blah blah' thing in debian/copyright?
<ogra_> usually i dont package 4.7G trees
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is this even the right thing to do for the source code?
<ogra_> sergiusens, nope, the new debian/copyright format requires machine readable syntax with pointers to at least all included subdirs
<ogra_> if single files in the subdirs differ you need to point them out explicitly additionally
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no, but the only thing i can do atm to make the flip work before we have bionic (which wont happen before end of the month and delay us even more)
<ogra_> we wont make saucy if we dont switch by beginning of june
<mhall119> ZDmitry: pong
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it just me or does Unity Next NOT use the latest GCC/G++?
<ogra_> SonikkuAmerica, the saucy packages should
<ogra_> raring indeed uses the raring compiler (4.7)
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: I'm trying the Ubuntu Touch on my desktop from the bzr branch and it installed GCC 4.4
<ogra_> that would be a bug unless your desktop uses 4.4 by default
<SonikkuAmerica> ogra_: Nope. This is Raring.
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<ogra_> any idea why building ubnity next would pull in gcc 4.4 ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i assume if we dont build any kernels anymore we can also drop the specific toolchains from the tarball included for that
<ogra_> (assuming we know which ones they are)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, no really, it's a normal ppa, no custom gcc in it
<ogra_> i thought so
<ogra_> i wonder whats wrong at SonikkuAmerica s  side
<asac> is latest daily image dogfooding ready?
 * asac has a GN that waits for some ubuntu excitment
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> could be
<asac> will i get auto updated? i guess not
<ogra_> nope. you need to re-flash
<asac> its just important that i can do proper phone/internet etc. when next time travelling :)
<asac> ok
<ogra_> upgrades will work with saucy
<asac> i want saucy dogfooding
<asac> not raring
<asac> that will land early next month?
<ogra_> but by the looks of it the switch to saucy cant happen before mid of june
<ogra_> or even end of june
<asac> feels that means we failed to deliver dogfooding:)
<asac> i believe auto updates was essential for that?
<ogra_> you can do dogfooding with the milestone everyone works on atm
<ogra_> (raring)
<asac> but there are no auto updates
<asac> i really think that was a top priority/acceptance criteria ... let me check
<ogra_> right, there cant until we have the container flip done
<asac> ok i was not correct
<asac> the acceptance was: "When you update your phone your user data is retained, even if updating with phablet-flash"
<ogra_> yeah, thats done
<asac> even though i would say "s/even/in particular/"
<ogra_> sergiusens rocks :)
 * asac hugs sergiusens 
<asac> ok so i can do it today then i guess
<asac> thats so amazing
<asac> i cant wait to see that i can really make a call :)
<asac> and sms
<asac> and switch 3g/wifi with cli :)
<ogra_> hmm ?
<asac> do we ship a terminal
<ogra_> calls and sms should work
<asac> ?
<ogra_> no, but there is one in the core apps PPA
<ogra_> not instaled by default
<pmcgowan> we are thinking to add the terminal and filemanager
<asac> how do i install new stuf?
<asac> is there software manager?
<ogra_> adb ... commandline
<ogra_> apt-get
<asac> ic
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ++
<asac> pmcgowan: for "developer mode"?
<asac> or just temporarily?
<ogra_> well, all we currently do is "developer mode" :)
<pmcgowan> thats true we could leave them in the open build
<pmcgowan> forever
<ogra_> we should ship it by default until we do an "enduser mode"
<pmcgowan> mhall119, sergiusens did we decide to put those two in, temrinal and filemanager
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yes, I made an MP for it, just need someone on bfiller's time to have time to review their code
<mhall119> bfiller's team
<mhall119> to have time
<ZDmitry> mhall119, sorry for delaying. How can I know when qml app go to background (which property)?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I don't think there is one, not yet anyway
<mhall119> they just have their process suspended
<mhall119> Kaleo: can you confirm? ^^
<rsalveti> ogra_: so, the grouper kernel will be removed once we have a working ubuntu kernel for nexus 7
<rsalveti> it's still not working exactly the same as our kernel
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> asked the kernel folks to test that for me, as I don't have the hardware
<ogra_> rsalveti, what about the toolchains
<rsalveti> ogra_: so, I used your stuff
<mhall119> rsalveti: any chance I'll get audio and camera working on the ubuntu kernel?
<ogra_> yeah, i answered above
<ogra_> rsalveti, you seem to be missing the fstab
<rsalveti> ogra_: but, the upstart job is not started automatically, and the partitions are not mounted then
<mhall119> rsalveti: I have a nexus 7,if I cna help
<rsalveti> ogra_: fstab was fine here
<rsalveti> I can mount by hand
<ZDmitry> mhall119, hm, if so then I can't hide keyboard when app is going to bg.
<ogra_> hmm, it should start automatically
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, will start fresh here to get back what I was missing yesterday
<ogra_> did you use the right initrd under /var/lib/lxc/android ?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: there must be some other way then, it hides for other apps that bring it up via a TextField
<rsalveti> I was kind of brain dead yesterday
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> rsalveti, it also seems that not all systems name userdata actually userdata
<ogra_> stgraber had some weird capitalized name in there
<ogra_> UOD or UDA or so
 * ogra_ forgot the exact name 
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that's not unique
<rsalveti> ogra_: we'd need a different initrd per device
<ogra_> that means we cant just ship a generic fstab :(
<rsalveti> there's no way to have a unique partition name
<rsalveti> exactly
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> that's why even in android there's a specific fstab per device
<ogra_> well, we cant have the initrd at all atm
<ogra_> not without either the gigantic android source package that spints out init or without the toolchain in the archive so i can roll an initrd from a source package
<ogra_> thats somehow a carch-22
<ogra_> *catch
<SonikkuAmerica> I also have problems with my SSH pubkey trying to finish ./build
<SonikkuAmerica> It's registered with Launchpad and all, but I keep getting "Permission denied" errors. (My key is also in my authorized_keys file)
<rsalveti> ogra_: also, why did you need to customize your init files there?
<ogra_> rsalveti, which likely means the earliest we can switch to saucy is mid of june
<ogra_> rsalveti, we dont need that actually
<rsalveti> ogra_: and I assume you're just using the android files from the system partition
<ogra_> rsalveti, that was for dropping uchroot and for experimenting with adbd
<ogra_> we can drop the override init.rc bits
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, cool
<rsalveti> ogra_: but adb will be replaced later during boot by android, right?
<ogra_> and just drop the uchroot upstream
<ogra_> nope
<rsalveti> well, android will try to start it's own adb
<ogra_> adbd rightly recognizes of there is already another adbd running
<ogra_> it wont attempt to start
<rsalveti> we can't drop from upstream yet
<ogra_> (if the ubuntu side runs one)
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<ogra_> uchroot ?
<rsalveti> yup, dropping from upstream will break our images
<ogra_> we can drop it for saucy
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> sure
<ogra_> it doesnt seem to do any harm though
<ogra_> but as i said, i doubt we'll be ready to switch before mid of june
<ogra_> i need an init binary packaged ...
<rsalveti> not that sure, it seems we just need to push a bunch of small things
<ogra_> which wont happen without the toolchain
<ogra_> and the toolchain wont be there before end of the month
<rsalveti> we need to do it before having the toolchain then
<rsalveti> atm we're just using the android from the /system partition
<ogra_> that means packaging the whole android tree
<rsalveti> so we can keep flashing that separately
<rsalveti> all we need is the initrd, right?
<ogra_> well, actually just init
<ZDmitry> mhall119, seems this bug applicable not *only* for the terminal app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1142828 .   Is it fixed in latest builds?
<ogra_> it is the only binary in there (except adbd which we dont really need atm)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1142828 in touch-preview-images "On-screen keyboard not going away when leaving application." [Medium,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> don't we need the init.* files from android?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats all text
<ogra_> the whole initrd is only plain text and init
<rsalveti> right, and init is apache-v2, we're not violating anything in case we need to put just the binary
<ogra_> (and adbd)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i cant *build* it
<ogra_> since i have no toolchain
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I installed build 133 last night, and I'm pretty sure it's still there
<rsalveti> ogra_: but why do you need to build it?
<ogra_> i need to have a package that contains the initrd
<rsalveti> ogra_: can't we just grab the binary from what we already have?
<ogra_> *initrd's actually
<ogra_> rsalveti, not on a build server, no
<rsalveti> why not?
<ogra_> the package builders can only handle packages from the archives, no other  internet connection is possible or allowed
<ogra_> to roll the lxc-android package i need to depend on the respective initrd packages
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but why can't we push that to the archive? the think we can't necessarily build is init
<ogra_> how do you push that
<rsalveti> *the only thing
<ogra_> you cant upload binaries to main otr universe
<ogra_> and by definition restricted is only for drivers and multiverse cant be used for building
<rsalveti> don't know, thinking, it's just silly that we're blocked by the toolchain
<ogra_> well, alternatively we could upload the giant source package
<ogra_> but as you can see above even only assembling the debian/copyright for that will take days
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696703/
<rsalveti> but uploading the source package will not help us much
<ogra_> thats just the collection of licenses ...
<rsalveti> as we need a toolchain to build that anyway
<ogra_> it includes the toolchain
<rsalveti> sure, but we can't have a package with that included
<ogra_> hmm, thats indeed true
<ogra_> so yeah, toolchain is the blocker
 * ogra_ is happy he doesnt have to move on with the copyright hell now :)
<rsalveti> building init is the blocker then
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> packaging it
<rsalveti> right, wonder if we can just build with glibc
<rsalveti> a static-linked bin
<ogra_> i fear we might break driver stuff
<rsalveti> just init
<rsalveti> won't do us any harm I believe
<rsalveti> I can take a look at that
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> if that would work that would indeed hellp a lot
<ogra_> i was fearing that getprop also offers an abi that drivers might use ... which could have issues with libc vs bionic
<ogra_> just packaging the initrd (or even just tarring up the content) is trivial indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, and that would get us to the point we need
<ogra_> oh
<rsalveti> probably not, I hope :-)
<ogra_>  i just found another binary
<rsalveti> which one?
<ogra_>  there is /charger
<rsalveti> right, we don't need that
<ogra_> not neccesarily needed for the start though
<rsalveti> that's probably responsible for the charger animation
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> and we need something similar anyway
<ogra_> we'll need thet on the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> I noticed it also contains /sbin/watchdogd /sbin/ueventd and /sbinadbd
<rsalveti>  /sbin/adbd
<ogra_> the first two are links to init
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> and adbd isnt needed atm
<rsalveti> will try that them
<ogra_> root@android:/ # ls -l /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/sbin/
<ogra_> total 156
<ogra_> -rwxr-x--- 1 root root 157728 May 23 19:28 adbd
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 May 23 19:28 ueventd -> ../init
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      7 May 23 19:28 watchdogd -> ../init
<Kaleo> mhall119: there is
<rsalveti> yeah, compared the 4 initrds here and they are all similar
<Kaleo> mhall119: from the top of my head: Qt.application.active
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> so i need: lxc-android-config ... depending on android-initrd-$device, lxc and android-utils-adbd ... that should give us everything we need for the flipped rootfs ...
<mhall119> Kaleo: and will an app have time to respond to that before it's process is suspended?
<ogra_> the only tricky bit i still have is getting the ubuntu initrd into the boot.img then
<Kaleo> ZDmitry: 15:47 < Kaleo> mhall119: from the top of my head: Qt.application.active
<ZDmitry> Kaleo, thanks!
<Kaleo> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> at any rate, I tested the keyboard issue with the browser and it's there too (I just hadn't noticed it before on anything but terminal), so it's not something ZDmitry needs to fix explicitly
<Kaleo> mhall119: wel,, hangoon
<Kaleo> mhall119: at the moment, probably not
<Kaleo> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qt.html#application-prop
<Kaleo> mhall119: need ricmm for this
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but that can be done during build time
<rsalveti> we can also use the kernel from the archive
<rsalveti> so we can build our own boot.img in the build image servers
<ogra_> well, we need rto somehow assemble the boot.img
<ogra_> which currently happens from the android build
<rsalveti> yeah, and for that we only need the boot.img config, which is inside of it, and can be extracted with abootimg
<ogra_> which in turn doesnt use the ubuntu bits and vice versa
<ogra_> it depends on getting the two connected somehow
<ogra_> we could use a completely generic initrd if we could build one though ... there is nothing HW  specific in it
<ogra_> (apart from the mountpoint of userdata, but i can adjust the script to probe all possible names)
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti haven't read the whole thread, but you mentioned you could pull stuff from PPAs, right?
<rsalveti> but can't we just build our own initrd with abootimg?
<ogra_> sergiusens, not in official builds
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti can we add the binary only init stuff into a PPA until it's ready?
<ogra_> rsalveti, initrd ? nope
<ogra_> rsalveti, we use update-initramfs
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but together with update-initramfs
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, we can
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that might help indeed, but will take a look first to see if I can do it once and push it to the archive
<sergiusens> rsalveti: as in binary only?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: no, will try to build with glibc
<ogra_> well, i would prefer we stop using these "until its ready" workarounds
<ogra_> we have way to many now
<ogra_> if it works statically built as glibc binary thats definitely preferable
<sergiusens> ogra_: put it this way, it breaks a BLOCKED statement :-)
<ogra_> we are way to far in the cycle to *add* such workarounds
<ogra_> we should already be working on removing them :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh I agree
<ogra_> (which we cant until the saucy switch)
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens ... btw other than initrd we only need /system built ... isnt that device agnostic ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: not really
<ogra_> (ignoring /system/vendor as that should just have perbuilt content)
<ogra_> sergiusens, why not ?
<ogra_> whats HW specific in there ?
<rsalveti> no necessarily
<rsalveti> *not
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmm...well I can make a wild guess, but different flags are triggered all around the build
<rsalveti> most things are, but it might also have some other libs and such that are hw specifics
<sergiusens> depending on the hardware
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> like camera2 instead of camera
<rsalveti> indeed
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if we could split that up into generic and hw specific
<ZDmitry> mhall119, Kaleo: I just tested Qt.application.active prop, and seems it's not work on device. On desktop Qt.application.active changes to false when app go to bg, but on device it is still true.
<ogra_> so that we could build a /system that just gets the HW bits dumped on top
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah... I always thought that the intention of packaging android was to actually do this :-)
<Kaleo> ZDmitry: odd
<Kaleo> ZDmitry: can you file a bug please?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i was actually expecting us to do a build per device and just grab the zips in the end
<rsalveti> we might be able to do that later, not necessarily now :-)
<ogra_> and just have the needed bits used for building in piecemeal in the archive
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> bfiller: mind reviewing/happroving https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/demo-assets/1182549/+merge/165500?
<ogra_> i didnt mean this month ... or even 13.10
<rsalveti> saw you already did the review, but we got an extra rev in the branch there
<bfiller> rsalveti: sure, after my standup
<ogra_> it was just an idea that struck me tinkering with the builds today
<rsalveti> after your review was done
<sergiusens> rsalveti: he already reviewed, was waiting for you for some tests aside from mine ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, noticed the extra rev there is just changing the package description
<rsalveti> which is fine
<sergiusens> rsalveti: extra rev was an irc _needs fixing_ :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, sounds fine
<rsalveti> will test that now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: finally removing the form factor var
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I just felt like it :-P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: no need to change two files for them to be the same
<sergiusens> rsalveti: even though it's not really needed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/demo-assets/1182549/+merge/165500
<sergiusens> rsalveti: what's up with that?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I'd make the demo-assets to depend on the other packages but explicit adding the version it's depending
<ZDmitry> Kaleo, file a bug to Ubuntu UI Toolkit, right?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: as they are all created by the same package
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sure... I can do that... I just added that in a very short lived manner :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, just add (= ${binary:Version}) in front of the package name
<sergiusens> yup
<Kaleo> ZDmitry: that will do
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why changing:
<rsalveti> 125	-#!/usr/bin/env python3
<rsalveti> 126	+#!/usr/bin/python3
<rsalveti> ?
<rsalveti> just curious
<sergiusens> rsalveti: because ogra_ told me once to always use what's in the system and I follow commands :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> for packaged python you should point to the interpreter directly
 * sergiusens mentions it's not his script though
<rsalveti> right, cool
<ogra_> else a python in /usr/local might break packaged bits
<sergiusens> or virtualenv
<ogra_> (thats true for all interpreted packaged bits)
<rsalveti> makes sense
<ogra_> hmpf
<rsalveti> sergiusens: after merging your branches we should get a 'clean' build
<rsalveti> right?
<ogra_> so manta doesnt use the by-name path for mounting its /data
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I forgot about sending you this quick one: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/0001-Adding-a-system-hal-system-image-which-bundles-syste.patch
<ogra_> could someone with a manta check if there *is* a partition name for userdata somewheer under /dev/block/
<rsalveti> ogra_: weird, what is it using?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> mmcblk0p10
<ogra_> hardcoded
<rsalveti> directly? weird
<rsalveti> let me check
<ogra_> that wont work with my initrd
<ogra_> i'm looking at the fstab's in the build tree atm
<rsalveti> ogra_: fstab is fine
<rsalveti> /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc.0/by-name/system     /system             ext4      ro                                                    wait
<ogra_> no
<rsalveti> /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc.0/by-name/cache      /cache              ext4      noatime,nosuid,nodev,nomblk_io_submit,errors=panic    wait,check
<ogra_> not for the ubuntu initrd
<ogra_> oh
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697081/
<ogra_> fstab.smdk5250 /dev/block/mmcblk0p3    /data               ext4      noatime,nosuid,nodev,nomblk_io_submit,errors=panic    wai
<ogra_> thats what i have in the tree here
<rsalveti> hm, that's not for manta
<rsalveti> might be the dev board they used for manta
<ogra_> ./device/samsung/manta/fstab.smdk5250
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> good then
<rsalveti> yeah, not the one used by the image
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> so i only need to search for userdata or UDA for now
<ogra_> until i get bugs from people wheer they use even different names :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: UDA or UFA?
<ogra_> UDA apparently
<ogra_> fstab.grouper /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/UDA
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> for *now*, yes :-)
<ogra_> UFA will only be there once achiang had it in his fingers
<ogra_> though not with a capital f
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, i will do a call on the ML to collect all possible fstabs from porters once we switched
<ogra_> to find all other possible names
<ZDmitry> Kaleo, is property "Active" of MainView item should give the same result as Qt.application.active?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh missed the _clean build_ thing... so no videos and no music no fake messages and no contacts
<sergiusens> rsalveti: even if we add the videos we will drop 60M from it since they are not going to be vainly copied
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but the call for +2 manage-address-books create is still part of ubuntu-session
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it will be ignored if not installed
<rsalveti> shouldn't we remove it then?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: makes it harder to readd when installing the demo content though
<rsalveti> alright
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but I could and just also maintain a separate copy or sed it in
<sergiusens> Saviq: is it safe to release a new version of qml-phone-shell? if it is, I can also get rid of installing webapps-demo ;-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, yes, it always is
 * ogra_ would keep music and videos
<Saviq> sergiusens, will do
<ogra_> as long as we ship a filemanager
<mhall119> and terminal
<ogra_> well, filemanager to easily delete the files
<ogra_> you cant remove the demo contacts that easy
<ogra_> but removing files you can
<SonikkuAmerica> Hooray! Got it running! (Just sample data for now, right?
<mhall119> ogra_: file manager runs as phablet, so as long as the files you want to delete are owned by phablet, then yes
<ogra_> ah, indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems we'd need the big tarball, or sources at least, to build the toolchain
 * ogra_ forgot that minor detail
<ogra_> rsalveti, doko is on it but his ETA is end of the month
<rsalveti> looking at the toolchain build script (from linaro), it's downloading the core from git to build the toolchain
<rsalveti> yeah, I was checking with doko
<ogra_> rsalveti, so its a querstion if we can actually gain any time by doing it with the tarball
<mhall119> ogra_: but with a terminal, you can always sudo
<rsalveti> at least until we have the developer mode support :-)
<ogra_> indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, we'll see
<ogra_> rsalveti, lets discuss that in the standup
<rsalveti> sure
<ogra_> getting the image changes will surely take another week
<ogra_> so if the toolchain is ready by june 1st the earliest i see us switch is  in the second week of june
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, with latest I can use the keyboard in landscape mode, even if the screen is still in portrait
<ogra_> lovely
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but I believe by packaging first the initrd, we can at least have something
<rsalveti> reproducible and which we can improve over the time
<ogra_> well, only if i have init
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: getting there
<rsalveti> :-)
<Saviq> dpm, ping
<dpm> hey Saviq
<Saviq> dpm, hey, when https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/165160 lands, we'll have i18n in the shell
<dpm> oh wow!
<Saviq> dpm, can you set up translations for us?
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> sure, on it
<Saviq> dpm, you need to remember that it's the backends' responsibility to supply already translated strings for most of the stuff, so there's only like 10 translatables right now
<dpm> gotcha
<dpm> Saviq, I can set it up so that when the branch lands everything's set up. I'll just need your help to set up the translations export branch, as I don't have permissions on the project
<Saviq> dpm, sure, let me know what do I do
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, whenever I open any of the apps in QML Phone Shell the whole thing stops responding; is this normal at this stage?
<dpm> Saviq, I guess this is for the phablet series, right? This way we'll have translations for trunk (which is already translatable) and phablet
<Saviq> dpm, yes
<dpm> ok, cool
<sergiusens> Saviq: thanks! I might crank a build out today with no demo content (well, the ones that disturb that is).
<Saviq> sergiusens, it's gonna be sad without demo-assets ;)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, not sure we want no demo assets, lets think on this
<sergiusens> Saviq: I have it already ;-)
<pmcgowan> we want no demo apps or contacts
<Saviq> ah that's fine, yeah
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well bfiller and I agreed to wait for your opinion
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: no Pictures IMO is important too
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, we could say anything the user can provide is ok to remove
<pmcgowan> but music and videos cannot add them yet afaik
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I'll readd
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, just thinking out loud here
<pmcgowan> unless saviq has a patch to fix that
<dpm> Saviq, ok, just one step to finish the translations set up: could you set ~unity-team/unity/phablet as the exports branch in https://translations.launchpad.net/unity/phablet/+link-translations-branch ?
<Saviq> dpm, done
<Saviq> pmcgowan, well, you can install unity-lens-music, unity-lens-apps
<Saviq> s/apps/video/g
<Saviq> pmcgowan, and it should do whatever it does on your desktop now
<Saviq> pmcgowan, but there won't be a carousel for them etc.
<sergiusens> Saviq: I'm down for that if pmcgowan is
<pmcgowan> Saviq, sergiusens so dog fooding breaks demoing
<dpm> Saviq, perfect, thanks. When the branch lands, translations will be exposed in https://translations.launchpad.net/unity (I've set unity/phablet as the translation focus)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, yup it does
<pmcgowan> cant win
<pmcgowan> lets leave music and videos as is for now
<Saviq> dpm, awesome, thanks
<rsalveti> we could have special scripts to generate a demo-specific image if needed
<rsalveti> but make the daily be more dogfooding friendly
<pmcgowan> Saviq, how long until we get a real dash update in
<rsalveti> I'm fine leaving music and video as is as well
<Saviq> pmcgowan, still some time away, peeps are focused on getting the smart scopes in
<Saviq> pmcgowan, in the Unity APIs team
<Saviq> pmcgowan, we also need replacement music and video scopes when the above's done
<pmcgowan> right all of that
<Saviq> yup
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: for demoes I can replace the video and music lens with the mock ones
<pmcgowan> but I can do anything with music right now anyway
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so do you need to update your mrs again?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: right
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I'd vote for not having music lens in for now
<pmcgowan> lets leave them in and think about it next month
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: not with music, but maybe with videos
<bfiller> pmcgowan: apt-get install demo-assets-music if you want the fake stuff
<rsalveti> fake music doesn't cause any harm
<rsalveti> does it?
<pmcgowan> one step at a time
<bfiller> no
<bfiller> disk space and memory hit
<pmcgowan> this month is contacts and apps
<rsalveti> right
<pmcgowan> next month can be music and video
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: and pictures?
<sergiusens> and conversations ;-)
<pmcgowan> thinking, bfiller what do you think
<pmcgowan> is there a separate package for picture demo samples?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I think for dogfooding release we should remove all demo content except for videos, as we need them in to run the video player and test it
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yes there is
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: this is my plan btw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5697224/
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ok so I agree take pictures and conversations out
<bfiller> pmcgowan: we're splitting up the demo pacakge so users can indiviually install -pictures -music -contacts, etc
<pmcgowan> but I would leave the music mock
<pmcgowan> bfiller, vg
<sergiusens> just need to know what to add or remove so I can tool it properly
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ack
<bfiller> pmcgowan: so videos and music in, everything else out, sergiusens
<sergiusens> ok, I'll add demo-assets-video and demo-assets-music
<Saviq> sergiusens, btw, the images have daily-build-next by default? then unity-lens-video, unity-lens-music are already 100scopes
<Saviq> sergiusens, incompatible with current shell
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok... needs more thinking then
<Saviq> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.release-178/+merge/165642
<sergiusens> Saviq: thanks, I'll look
<sergiusens> I'll wait for CI to test
<Saviq> sergiusens, yup, cool
<bfiller> mfisch: ping
<mfisch> bfiller: piong
<mfisch> pong even
<bfiller> mfisch: seeing the screen go blank even when using the phone a bunch in today's build on Galaxy Nexus
<bfiller> mfisch: typically after rebooting
<bfiller> happened a few times
<mfisch> bfiller: the screen timeout is 30 seconds, I believe, so it's going black more frequently than that?
<bfiller> mfisch: it's blacking while I'm actively using it, like typing in browser or scrolling
<bfiller> sometimes, not all the times
<mfisch> okay, that's certainly not correct
<seb128> Kaleo, hey
<mfisch> bfiller: can you clear out the /var/log/upstart/powerd.log file and then send me a section where it repros?
<bfiller> mfisch: I'll see if I can reliably repro and file a bug, test it out
<bfiller> mfisch: reboot your phone and then use the browser
<seb128> Kaleo, did you see my small .qml testcase for the keynav issue yesterday? did you have any chance to look at it after the fire fighting debugging you were doing? ;-)
<mfisch> bfiller: ok, I only have a N4, but the screen blank stuff is pretty universal
<bfiller> mfisch: ack
<mfisch> bfiller: the log file will tell us what we need to know, if it thinks that its idle for example
<mfisch> bfiller: there it is!
<mfisch> sforshee: ping!
<bfiller> mfisch: you got it?
<mfisch> bfiller: yes
<mfisch> sforshee: the timer expired
<mfisch> ** (process:895): DEBUG: Releasing internal active state request
<sforshee> mfisch, we need to figure out whether we're not getting the events or whether the timer isn't getting reset correctly
<mfisch> sforshee: this will take priority over the cookie changes
<mfisch> sforshee: yep, can you repro? just only use the browser
<sforshee> mfisch, trying
<seb128> mardy, hey
<seb128> mardy, quick question for you
<sforshee> mfisch, no luck for me
<sforshee> though I'm probably running what's in trunk rather than the last released version
<seb128> mardy, is there a way to call a dbus method to get a string from qml, or does that require a cpp plugin?
<mfisch> sforshee: I have my hacked up cookie version
<sforshee> mfisch, maybe I've already fixed the bug then :-)
<mfisch> bfiller: in the browser, when you slide up the URL bar and click on it to get the keyboard, the (X) on the right doesn't work, not sure if that's known
<bfiller> mfisch: yup, known. we're working on a fix
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> sforshee: let me rebuild with trunk and if it works here, we can let bfiller try it
<sforshee> mfisch, ack
<bfiller> mfisch: is trunk different than what's in last night's build?
<sforshee> bfiller, we just merged some stuff about 20 minutes ago
<bfiller> sforshee: ok
<bfiller> mfisch, sforshee : btw, pretty cool how the phone wakes up now on text or call :)
<bfiller> nice work
<mfisch> sforshee: I cant repro a second time
<mfisch> let me reboot
<bfiller> mfisch: I was only noticiing after reboot mostly
<mfisch> sforshee: it just happened to me when just using the menus
<mfisch> right after reboot
<mfisch> sforshee: restart powerd and just play on the phone
<sforshee> mfisch, okay
<sforshee> mfisch, I just god it
<sforshee> *got
<mfisch> now I'm not getting it
<mfisch> odd
<mfisch> sforshee: it seems to be after startup and I can repro on your code
<mfisch> bfiller: can you file a bug so we can track it?
<bfiller> sure
<ZDmitry> mhall119, latest build 133 has original way of overriding bug vis OSK: you can not switch app until manually hide OSK.
<rsalveti> mfisch: sforshee: yeah, there's probably a racing condition between sleep and handling the input events
<ZDmitry> mhall119, s/vis/with
<bfiller> mfisch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1183865
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183865 in powerd "screen blanking when device is active" [High,New]
<mfisch> sforshee: I have dozens of these ** (process:833): DEBUG: resetting activity_timer
<mfisch> sforshee: so the input stuff is fine and the timer is being reset
<sforshee> mfisch, same here
<sforshee> I'm gonna figure out who is turning it off, might not be the activity timer code
<mfisch> why is it turning off before we release the internal state request?
<mfisch> I guess that order is okay, nm
<bfiller> mfisch: btw, turned on bug tracking for powerd project in LP so that is where you should file/track bugs for that component
<mfisch> thanks
<ZDmitry> Kaleo, done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1183866
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183866 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Application active state is not changes when application goes to background" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> Saviq, on that MP to internationalize the shell, are the .mo files actually built and installed by the package or did I miss something?
<mhall119> is there a way to see what build number I have installed on my N7?
<sforshee> mfisch, so it is the activity monitor. There's probably some race where we get an extra activity_monitor event scheduled
<sforshee> I suspect a race in calling reset_activity_timer
<mfisch> sforshee: how did you decide that it was the am?
<sforshee> I added debug statements to everyone who calls set_screen_state
<mhall119> mfisch: is the current auto-suspend timeout hard coded, or is it a config option somewhere I can change?
<sforshee> mfisch, I'm coding up something that I think should fix it
<mfisch> mhall119: hard-coded
<mhall119> :/ darn
<mfisch> mhall119: someone tells us where to look we can load an option
<mhall119> mfisch: look in my brain :)
<mfisch> sforshee: confirmed your diagnosis with gdb
<mfisch> sforshee: are you locking the activity timer refernces?
<sforshee> mfisch, yep, and making sure no one messes with it except by calling reset_activity_timer
<mfisch> +1 on both of those ideas
<mfisch> mhall119: theoretically this is my last day on powerd
<mfisch> mhall119: can we just make up something in gconf and read it?
<mhall119> mfisch: I'd be fine with that, but maybe double-check with seb128 to make sure that's a good approach
<mfisch> seb128: tintement
<seb128> dconf key seems fine to me
<seb128> dconf, not gconf, please ;-)
<mfisch> seb128: is there a dconf db for root or a system-wide one?
<sforshee> mfisch, seems to fix it
<mfisch> sforshee: hooray, push a fix and I will test too
<sforshee> I'll push it somewhere
<seb128> mfisch, there is one built from the schemas yes, why?
<mfisch> sforshee: better prep a changelog too after you push it
<seb128> mfisch, the schemas include the default value
<seb128> then you can override either at the packaging level, or sysadmin, or set an user config
<mfisch> seb128: a process running as root can't read a user's dconf settings
<mfisch> IIRC
<seb128> well, you just need to set the key for the proper user
<seb128> e.g for root
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> i was not sure the right way to do system-wide settings, I will look into this
<seb128> why do you need that?
<seb128> just ship a schemas with the default value
<seb128> changing the setting is an issue for whoever will do an UI for that
<mfisch> ok
<seb128> or for the user who want to run the command manually to change it
<mfisch> that was my plan
<mfisch> and then we just do a dconf read on the setting and get it
<mfisch> should be simple
<seb128> right
<Saviq> dpm, yes, they are
<ZDmitry> mhall119, can we remove sideStage for the terminal app?
<dpm> cool, thanks for confirming Saviq
<mhall119> ZDmitry: what do you mean?
<mhall119> so it will run in the main stage?
<ZDmitry> yes
<mhall119> as long as it will still run properly on devices that are too small for sidestage
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have any documentation on what the X-Ubuntu-StageHint does, and what values is can take/should be given?
<mhall119> specifically on what to do for apps that can be in either stage
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I expect ricmm knows
<pmcgowan> or Saviq
<mhall119> Saviq: ^^
<sforshee> mfisch, bfiller: fix pushed to lp:~sforshee/powerd/serialize-activity-timer-access
<sforshee> sorry for the delay, had to take a phone call
<ZDmitry> mhall119, then let it be as is.
<Saviq> mhall119, MainStage and SideStage
<Saviq> mhall119, and yes, where there's no SideStage, MainStage is forced
<mhall119> Saviq: what about when apps can use both?
<Saviq> mhall119, not supported yet
<mhall119> ZDmitry: so then it really only matters for larger tablets like the Nexus 10
<Saviq> mhall119, there's a whole story there to be told: how do you say which stage do you launch an app if it supports both?
<Saviq> mhall119, how do you force launching in one or the other?
<Saviq> mhall119, how do you move it between stages
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm really hoping somebody is writing that story by now
<Saviq> mhall119, we're doing phone now, remember? ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, and also all this needs to be possible also when an app is running already
<mhall119> maybe you are, but all I have is an N7, so *I* am doing tablet :)
<Saviq> mhall119, it's just a big phone ;P
<mhall119> Saviq: convergence, convergence, convergence!  All apps need to be able to change size/shape/formfactor at runtime
<Saviq> mhall119, say Skype would only support sidestage, but when you do a video call, it should support both
<Saviq> mhall119, of course, I know
<mhall119> Saviq: seriously, do you know if design is working out the UX for this?
<Saviq> mhall119, as you can see from the list of questions ^^^ we're thinking about it, and have it in mind
<mhall119> or do I need to bug them
<Saviq> mhall119, only no-one is actively working on it now
<ZDmitry> mhall119, then the terminal should be leaved in sideStage for best time )
<rickspencer3> rick@rick-K53SV:~$ phablet-flash
<rickspencer3> Device detected as mako
<rickspencer3> Not enough space in /data, found 3.6G
<rickspencer3> lool ^
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, do adb shell rm /sdcard/*.zip
<rickspencer3> didn't know those were still there
<lool> maybe we could do that automatically
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, ack
<pmcgowan> the last install is there
<pmcgowan> and enough to get under the limit
<lool> pmcgowan: could we have the post-deploy remove the zip?
<pmcgowan> we could but they may be there to aid restoring
<ogra_> if it is autodeploy.zip that usually happens automatically
<ogra_> the recovery mode does it for you once it is done
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, could we clear those zips
<Kaleo> ZDmitry: thx!
<ZDmitry> Kaleo, np
<ZDmitry> mhall119, we can add landscape mode to the terminal app (works fine for build 133): https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/app-rev220513/+merge/165664
<mfisch> sforshee: +1 on your bug fix, do you have an MP yet?
<sforshee> mfisch, one sec
<sforshee> mfisch, https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/serialize-activity-timer-access/+merge/165669
<mfisch> sforshee: you need a changelog, I'm voting to ship this since Pollito is offline
<sforshee> mfisch, I'm working on the changelog right this minute
<mfisch> bfiller: is Chicken on vacation today?
<bfiller> mfisch: not sure, think he's off and on
<mfisch> sforshee: can you add a comment about using the activity timer access function?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: rickspencer3 clearing those zips is not good.. unless they match a certain pattern... it could be anything
<sergiusens> -b wipes everything
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, did you fix the space check on -b
<sergiusens> mfisch: bfiller el pollito is out today
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I though -b also loaded more stuff
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yes, it's fixed, just not HApproved yet
<bfiller> sergiusens: ok
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: nope, it wipes everything... I mean everything
<sforshee> mfisch, you mean something along the lines of "don't modify activity_timer directly; use this function"?
<mfisch> yes, I think so
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I mean it then reloads more than just the system and ubuntu zips
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/no_validate_bootstrap/+merge/165589
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it doesn't use zips, it uses the .img... only uses the zip for the ubuntu side
<sergiusens> rsalveti: care to review btw https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/no_validate_bootstrap/+merge/165589
<mayank> i am unable to install ubuntu-sdk
<mayank> its howing me error packages have unmet dependencies what is the solution
<pmcgowan> mayank, you probably need to include a ppa to get the latest qt version
<mayank> i am unable to install ubuntu-sdk its showing me error packages have unmet dependencies does anyone knows  the solution ?
<mayank> pmcgowan, i tried to install qtcreater but it is also showing me the same error unmet dependencies
<pmcgowan> mayank, try adding https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<pmcgowan> do apt-get update;apt-get-distupgrade
<mayank> pmcgowan checking
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we need to update the wiki docs if this is the case ^^
<Dummies_freelanc> hello
<bfiller> sergiusens: is king of venezuela here today?
<mhall119> mayank: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: wiki docs or developer.u.c docs?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, developer
<pmcgowan> sdk instructions
<mayank> pmcgowan, error again "W: Failed to fetch http://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  301  Moved Permanently"
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> mayank, sorry once sec
<pmcgowan> mayank, are you running 13.04?
<mayank> nope 12.10
<pmcgowan> ok
<mayank> pmcgowan, also note that i am working behind proxy cause my istitute usses proxy
<pmcgowan> checking
<mhall119> pmcgowan: for 12.04 and 12.10 we already instruct them to install the qt5 PPA
<mhall119> so something else must be going wrong
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yeah the packages arent there anymore
<mhall119> bzoltan: ^^
<mpt> tmoenicke (and anyone else): Your feedback is invited on <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone>. :-)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I am here
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, whats the source of Qt for quantal users?
 * bzoltan reading logs
<pmcgowan> which PPA now
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper?field.series_filter=quantal
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, do you understand the error he got?
<bzoltan> mayank: did you issue the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper command?
<rickspencer3> \o/ received a call on my Nexus 4 :)
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: Cool!
<rickspencer3> screen is turning itself off on idel too
<rickspencer3> big win
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, they are gone from quantal or were never made https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=quantal
<bzoltan> mayank:  what is in your sources? Could you pastebin the  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, yep, and they fixed a wakelock issue that was preventing suspend
<mayank> pmcgowan, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper was giving me error "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection. " so i have used  sudo add-apt-repository 'http://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper'
<sergiusens> bfiller: yaeh, he was
<sergiusens> bfiller: it's lunch time though, and mine ended a bit back...
 * sergiusens is on and off due to compiz crashes in saucy
<mayank> bzoltan, udo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper was giving me error "Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection. " so i have used  sudo add-apt-repository 'http://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper'
<rickspencer3> it looks like turning off the screen when on a call is working, am I understanding that correctly?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yay!
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, did you tell the caller you were on an ubuntu phone?
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, since it was my wife, she knew as much ;)
<kenvandine> haha
 * kenvandine needs to get a nexus
<kenvandine> and do some dogfooding
<sergiusens> kenvandine: nexus is too broad of a word ;-)
<kenvandine> some supported phone to run ubuntu on :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: :-D
<bzoltan> mayank:  the first command should just work.
<kenvandine> galaxy nexus or nexus 4
<rickspencer3> nexus 4
<mayank> bzoltan, http://pastebin.com/zbaLjwYJ
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: I think the screen off while on call depends on some sensor work
<kenvandine> i did some looking for a used galaxy nexus, no luck yet
 * sergiusens is on a maguro aka Nexus 3 aka Galaxy Nexus
<kenvandine> not sure i can convince the wife to let me buy a new one
<kenvandine> sergiusens, like it?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yeah, I had a hard time finding one, and it wasn't significantly less than a new Nexus 4 :
<bzoltan> mayank: OK, so you do not have the qt5-proper there.. you should
<kenvandine> yeah
<sergiusens> kenvandine: well, my screen is brunt out from when I was testing battery draining with the camera app open... but all in all it's good
<tmoenicke> mpt: cool thx, will do
<pmcgowan> mayank, looks like the packages for 12.10 are not built yet, but they are in ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper  if you wanted to try, or you could try again monday
<mayank> bzoltan, yeah how to get it thee i dont why first command is not working
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i think i'd prefer the galaxy nexus, but hard to find one for much less than a new galaxy 4
<bzoltan> mayank: It could be your network
<kenvandine> nexus 4
<mayank> pmcgowan, ok as you say
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I think the device might be trying to suspend automatically even when you're in a call
<rsalveti> so that's why the screen might be blank after a few seconds
<pmcgowan> mayank, can you run now without the latest?
<kenvandine> eventually she'll get tired of me talking about it :)
<rsalveti> the proximity sensor stuff is not yet in place
<bzoltan> mayank: the way you tried to add the PPA is something I have never seen :) I do not say it is wrong... but I do not know what should it do
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hmm... might be, but my face is providing an input event all the time ;-)
<mayank> bzoltan, is it because i am behind proxy cause i am having 8 mbps connection
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so in practical terms, it isn't ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, in that case it's not going to suspend :-)
<mayank> bzoltan, ok i will then try some other way :)
<bzoltan> mayank:  I guess you have the /etc/apt/apt.conf with Acquire::http::Proxy "http://user:pass@proxy:port/"
<mayank> bzoltan, yeep i configured that
<bzoltan> mayank: what the apt-cache policy libqt5core5 tells?
<mayank> bzoltan, libqt5core5:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: (none)   Version table:
<bzoltan> mayank:  well... you do not have the PPA configured for sure
<mayank> bzoltan, i see i will check
<bzoltan> mayank: do you see this page from your browser https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper ?
<bzoltan> mayank: you could try the manual way.. open the /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor
<bzoltan> mayank: add this line there -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu quantal main
<mayank> bzoltan, yeep i saw that page
<bzoltan> mayank: and do this -> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 179518B2
<bzoltan> mayank: and after that sudo apt-get update
<bzoltan> mayank: that is what add-apt-repository does
<mayank> bzoltan, thanx :) i am checking
<bzoltan> mayank:  please ping me if you can confirm that it works or if it does not work... we can proceed from that :) the next step will be to check if that PPA can provide you all the packages you need
<mayank> bzoltan, sure
<mayank> :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> pmcgowan: pong
<altker128> Hi all.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I made a topic to track the core apps, but since they target their own series I dont think it will work
<pmcgowan> mhall119, that is not show up o the main tracker
<altker128> I know there'
<altker128> I know there's Ubuntu Phone and also Ubuntu for Android.  Regarding Ubuntu Phone, is the plan to have things like CalDAV/CardDAV support out of box?
<rickspencer3> altker128, I don't recall any reference to CalDAV as a requirement
<pmcgowan> mhall119, although calendar bp was already showing up before I changed things I think
<rickspencer3> that said ... if someone were to implement it, I'm sure it would be considered
<rickspencer3> Ubuntu is an Open Source project, after all
<rickspencer3> altker128, why do you ask?
<altker128> rickspencer3: Was there a plan for calendar / address book synchronization anywhere?
<rickspencer3> altker128, I believe so ... I don't have the details on my finger tips
<rickspencer3> for now we are working on address book importing as a first step
<altker128> rickspencer3: Who is the owner of calendar/addressbook, etc?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I'm out (on my sadly not Ubuntu phone), I will check on those nps when I get back
<rickspencer3> altker128, the apps team is making the addressbook app
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ok, I think thats the issue, needs to target saucy
<rickspencer3> bfiller, is the engineering manager
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hey... updated demo assets MR
<altker128> rickspencer3: OK, I'd be interested in chatting with him briefly :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<rickspencer3> altker128, there is a mailing list as well
<mhall119> altker128: calendar is part of core apps, being developed by community developers
<altker128> mhall119: I understand.  I was hoping there would be some project architecture or set of specs
<pmcgowan> altker128, mhall119 although the backend work is also done by bills team yes?
<mhall119> I believe so, yes
<pmcgowan> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1305-calendaring
<pmcgowan> was just looking there
<rickspencer3> altker128, you just missed UDS! would have been a good time to discuss
<rickspencer3> though it's never too late to contribute :)
<altker128> What is UDS?
<rickspencer3> altker128, Ubuntu Developer Summit
<rickspencer3> we do it (now) every 3 months
<rickspencer3> and we use Google Hangouts to discuss and plan
<rickspencer3> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: live build updated with readded mocks, but let me test something before you approve that... want to see if I can get rid of webapps-demo with no harm
<altker128> rickspencer3: OK, I'd definitely be interested in joining.
<altker128> rickspencer3: Calendar/contacts/todo is something I've been paying attention to for a long time :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/no_validate_bootstrap/+merge/165589
<jcastro> hey so random idea; has anyone thought of grabbing the contact sync workaround and so on, and wrapping it in a script so when we phablet-flash maybe we can just prompt the user for their gmail and it would sync over some initial data?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you did test it, right?
<sergiusens> ;-)
<jcastro> grab the contact/calendar, maybe preseed in some videos and pics from the other google services
<sergiusens> jcastro: that's planned, yes
<sergiusens> well, the contacts part
<mayank> bzoltan,  yes it works :) please check http://pastebin.com/YVs1ihqT
<jcastro> ooh, excellent!
<bzoltan> mayank:  good job :) now sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<mayank> bzoltan, already did
<mayank> :)
<altker128> So another question, is there anyone in here who works on Ubuntu for Android?
<bzoltan> mayank: Even better :)
<mayank> bzoltan, thanx very much
<mayank> :)
<bzoltan> mayank: no problem feel free to ping me if you need assistance ... in worst case I am in sleep (UTC+3) or parenting :)
<mayank> bzoltan, sure :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, I always test before approving ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just making sure the, _it's friday_ doesn't get the best of you :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, sure
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sforshee: seems that if the shell takes more than 30 seconds to show itself, the device will be suspended before the interface is up
<rsalveti> right?
<sforshee> rsalveti, that sounds likely
<rtg> rsalveti, abootimg -u /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/LNX -k vmlinuz-3.1.10-2-grouper
<rtg> /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/LNX: No such file or directory
<rsalveti> rtg: hm, what do you have in /dev/block/platform?
<sforshee> rsalveti, I think ultimately the activity timeout will live in the shell or system compositor, which will be able to handle that better
<rtg> root@android:/dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name # ls -l
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 APP -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 CAC -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 LNX -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 MDA -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 MSC -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 PER -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 SOS -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 UDA -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2000-01-02 20:45 USP -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
<rtg> it appears correct
<rsalveti> weird, does it work if you use /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 directly?
<rsalveti> sforshee: right, makes sense
<rtg> rsalveti, same result
<rsalveti> that makes no sense
<altker128> Hi, sorry to ask this question again:  Anyone here work on Ubuntu for Android?  I was curious if one can run Firefox on a device (like N4) and NOT be docked
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you do a quick test with your nexus 7?
<rsalveti> rtg: did you use adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell to get inside the container or did you use ssh?
<sergiusens> Saviq: there's something wrong with that shell release
<rtg> rsalveti, I can get into the shell using 'adb shell', but I'm running abootimg from the PC command line (like phablet-flash)
<sergiusens> Saviq: the launcher autoscrolls up if the app on the top is open
<rtg> is it run from within the ubuntu chroot ?
<rsalveti> rtg: oh, you need to run that inside the device
<rtg> rsalveti, ok. where do you copy vmlinuz so that the chroot can see it ?
<rsalveti> rtg: can be anywhere that you have write access, I just did 'adb push vmlinuz /data/ubuntu/tmp/'
<rsalveti> then adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell; abootimg -u <> /tmp/vmlinuz'
<rtg> rsalveti, I assume one has to install abootimg ? it doesn't appear to be in the chroot.
<rsalveti> rtg: yeah, it's not installed by default yet
<sergiusens> Saviq: so if calendar-app, notepad-app or weather-app are open, it scrolls up
<rtg> rsalveti, ok, that works better.
<rsalveti> rtg: great
<rtg> rsalveti, ship it!
<rtg> uname -a
<rtg> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.1.10-2-grouper #3-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue May 21 20:22:51 UTC 2013 armv7l GNU/Linux
<rsalveti> rtg: awesome, now see if the device is working the same way as with the other kernel
<rsalveti> check if you can open the apps, use network and such
<rtg> it seems to be. have wi-fi
<rsalveti> sound, camera and video decode are all broken, so that's expected
<rsalveti> rtg: can you use the browser?
<rtg> rsalveti, it kind of works, but its behaving weirdly
<rsalveti> rtg: what is the behavior?
<rtg> rsalveti, actually, it doesn't appear that anything is running quite right. would that be binder problems ? orwakelock ?
<rsalveti> yeah, last I tested I got some weird binder related crashes
<rsalveti> rtg: can you paste the 'adb logcat' output?
<rsalveti> let me quickly compare the configs
<rtg> rsalveti, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~rtg/logcat.txt
<rsalveti> rtg: and the diff between the original and the one from the package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697879/
<rsalveti> hm, logcat seems fine
<rsalveti> there's one crash during boot, but that's a known issue
<rtg> rsalveti, on a side note, I wonder if CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is part of our compiler problem ?
<rsalveti> yeah, might be related
<rsalveti> -CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"
<rsalveti> +CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="noop"
<rsalveti> why did we change it to noop?
<rsalveti> there's +CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y as well
<rtg> should be deadline I thought ?
<rsalveti> probably, but android is using cfq, might be they never actually optimized that
<rtg> ok. what about CONFIG_ANDROID_RAM_CONSOLE_ENABLE_VERBOSE ?
<rsalveti> let me check what is that, but in general we want all the android options enabled by default as well
<rsalveti> we usually just disable the paranoid network
<rtg> CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is different
<rsalveti> indeed
<rtg> rsalveti, ok, I gotta bug out. I'll start working through this list on Tuesday (Mon holiday)
<rsalveti> rtg: cool, sounds good
<Saviq> sergiusens, indeed
<Saviq> sergiusens, can we hold the release until Monday?
<sergiusens> Saviq: I'm thinking it's the commit for the launcher simplification
<sergiusens> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah for sure
<Saviq> sergiusens, we have more of a rewrite of the Launcher in store
<Saviq> sergiusens, so that will get fixed automagically
<sergiusens> Saviq: all that on Monday?
<Saviq> sergiusens, well, no, we'll probably fix that issue for Monday
 * sergiusens thinks Monday is going to be a D day :-P
<sergiusens> ah
<sergiusens> Saviq: cause ricmm wanted to land the platform api refactor on Monday ;-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, but soon thereafter mzanetti has a rewrite in place
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, he told me he had the paper thing working
<sergiusens> rsalveti: seems we should be good to happrove the build config
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, cool
<rsalveti> I'm building the demo-assets now, should get to that in a few
<rsalveti> and then platform-api
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack... I'm moving on to debug this SMS issue
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok
<moocow> So, my Nook is dead. Charger will not charge and I tried everyone in the house. Do you think there is enough intrest in Ubuntu Touch to warrent getting a new one at sixty some on glyde, or should I let sleeping dogs lie?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cloning demo-assets is not cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved the demo-assets, now we just need to wait it to land in the ppa
<rsalveti> sergiusens: so we can approve the live-build one and start a new build
<rsalveti> and test all the changes
<mhall119> Clock team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah!
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sorry, was trying to find an old phone that's unlocked to test the sim stuff :-P
<sergiusens> apparently it can't connect to the network with my test chip
<rsalveti> sergiusens: which device are you using?
<sergiusens> maguro with _my_ chip on carrier 1 ... can't get _my old_ chip to work on my note with carrier 2.... and just got and old phone out of the closet where this doesn't work either
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe it was disabled by the carrier?
<rsalveti> here if I don't turn it up for 1-2 months it's disabled by the carrier
<mhall119> YouTube app team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<sergiusens> rsalveti: chip works fine... phone doesn't... and maybe... it may have an IMEI of all zeroes and now they blacklist those
<mhall119> Terminal app team meeting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<mhall119> ZDmitry: ^
<ZDmitry> mhall119, done
<plasma_> is there an ubuntu-touch roadmap I can see?
<mhall119> plasma_: what specifically are you interested in?
<mhall119> "Ubuntu Touch" encomasses a lot of things
<plasma_> mhall119, basically the developers' plans and timeframe for bringing it into, say, a beta state
<plasma_> the release notes give me a good idea of what's supported and not supported
<plasma_> but not so much when it'll be supported
<rsalveti> sergiusens: interesting
<mhall119> plasma_: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/ has pretty much all the information, but it's also a *lot* of information
<plasma_> ah, thanks! I hadn't found that
<plasma_> I'm a developer, but I'm interested mostly from a consumer perspective. I'm not a huge fan of Android or iOS
<sergiusens> rsalveti: anyways... seems to be on the ofono side
<rsalveti> sergiusens: have the log?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: might read on how to decode the PDU :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's the same one I logged 6+ months ago ;-)
<rsalveti> right, indeed, we're not yet supporting everything here
<rsalveti> you're kind of special :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: this is line that says it all May 24 20:19:39 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[464]: Unable to decode PDU
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the decoded PDU is the same on the ril side, so I'm guessing that that is working
<rsalveti> yeah, our code just need to learn how to decode that
<mfisch> mhall119: you're getting your setting today
<sergiusens> rsalveti: what is funny though, is that if I insert my working chip, it's decoded perfectly... but I see D/RILC    (  126): [0081]< SMS_ACKNOWLEDGE fails by E_GENERIC_FAILURE
<sergiusens> rsalveti: which I see successfully working on the chip that doesn't work with ofono
<mhall119> mfisch: \o/
<mhall119> mfisch: so I can read moderately sized articles without it turning off on me
<rsalveti> that weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well for starters, the PDU has a different header ;-)
<mfisch> when lead developer Michael Hall asks, we listen
<mhall119> darn straight :)
 * mhall119 needs a shirt that just says "Lead Developer" in huge letters
<sergiusens> rsalveti: merge job is setup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and merged
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<sergiusens> rsalveti: triggering build now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome, thanks
<user82> hi. about spotify again. is it planned for ubuntu touch or just in the design as demo logo?
<rickspencer3> anyone know why I am getting this when I ssh into my phone from QtCreator?
<rickspencer3> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<rickspencer3> bash: no job control in this shell
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: not using qtcreator I can guess it's because you are sshing from a shell and not a real terminal
<sergiusens> just a guess
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ah, that makes sense
<rickspencer3> thought it used to work fine
<Guest12844> Hit here. Can i install ubuntu on my phone with mtk6589 processos ?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: did you see this? https://plus.google.com/u/0/112080410205530751762/posts/YBQkdoi532i
<rickspencer3> hey mhall119
 * rickspencer3 loks
<rickspencer3> mhall119, wow
<rickspencer3> he really knows what he is doing
<rickspencer3> I didn't even know about beginPath()
<rickspencer3> that's soooo much better than InkCanvas
<rickspencer3> I still think InKCanvas would be a good component, but he knew how to implement it
<rickspencer3> mhall119, it's another example of QML being *easier* than I thought it was
<rickspencer3> I spent a huge amount of effort doing something the hard way, because that's how you do it in every other framework I've used
<kroq-gar78> hello all. I think someone's asked this question before, but I can't seem to find it. I've installed "ubuntu-sdk" and "notepad-qml" from the PPA, but when I go to Qt Creator -> new -> Projects, I don't see "Ubuntu" anywhere. can someone help? also, sorry if this is the wrong channel ;)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-25
<captine> hi there.  tried following the instructions for ubuntu touch on nexus 7 3g model but seems to be hanging with "waiting for device".  The device went to the boot menu for some reason
<captine> (boatloader)
<captine> phablet-flash -d grouper -b returns a message that the device needs to be unlocked.  it causes the nexus 7 to reboot to the bootloader screen, and the screen says that the device status is unlocked... so pretty confused
<mhall119> any other devices connected?
<captine> nope
<captine> adb devices returns only 1
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> but it still thinks it's not unlocked?
<mhall119> did you enable USB debugging?
<captine> yes
<captine> enabled.  when i ran the phablet command, it reboots the device
<captine> then just sits saying something about device must be unlocked.  do i need cynogen mod first?
<captine> mhall119, dont stress.  i need to head out now.  will try again later and tinker a bit more
<Uto> Hi there
<Uto> i'm on the way to port ubuntu on htc Dz
<captine> am not a developer but just interested in seeing it.  need android for the full features in the interim.
<captine> thanks
<Uto> but i need help
<Uto> someone can have a look there please http://pastebin.com/h5W2xDpL
<Uto> maybe it's late ^^
<mhall119> Uto: yeah, you'll have better luck during Europe/US-Eastern working hours
<Uto> I'm in europe ;)
<Uto> it's 4.30 AM
<Uto> :)
<mhall119> I guess I should say "normal working hours"
<mhall119> :)
<Uto> oh... ok
<Uto> lol
<D2G> hello ?
<D2G> any host or pro here about ubuntu phone?
<solstag_> hi everyone
<solstag_> did manage-address-book.py just disappear from latest releases?
<solstag_> Ni! Did manage-address-book.py just disappear from latest releases?
<solstag_> Does anyone know where can I get it from?
<RehpotsirhC> Good evening. How stable is ubuntu touch?
<solstag_> ok.. I found it
<solstag_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/demo-assets/trunk/files/head:/usr/bin/
<RehpotsirhC> Any devs around? I already have a working CM 10.1 repo sync. How can I add the ubuntu repositories to it?
<ogra_> RehpotsirhC, see the channel topic, it has a link to the porting page
<Uto> hi there
<Uto> someone can have a look there please http://pastebin.com/h5W2xDpL please
<indiana> hello all
<indiana> nayone try put ubuntu on i9100 galaxy SII?
<k1l_> see the wiki. there is someone who did try to put it on the s2
<indiana> i searh about 3 hours on the web and did not find somewhat clear about put ubuntu on s2 and results
<k1l_> indiana: damn, your google foo needs some training :)  see the topic mentions install instructions. go on that page to devices, then chhose your i9100
<indiana> sorry, it is becouse of beer, i think :) Thank you I wose a little blind and did not see that there a page with devices
<indiana> a lot of thanks, k1l_
<k1l_> np :)
<MicRedford> hello everyone
<MicRedford> I have a question about html5 on UTouch
<MicRedford> I've seen a lot of tutorials on games made with QML but what about porting HTML5 games to Touch?
<MicRedford> ?
<MicRedford>  I've seen a lot of tutorials on games made with QML but what about porting HTML5 games to Touch?
<kpr> module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<pc_magas> Hello is it a way to make a C or C++ aplication for Ubuntu phone?
<netcurli> MicRedford: what exactly is your question?
<netcurli> pc_magas: yes, you can use c or c++
<kpr> Hi, netcurli I am trying to import some of the core app projects but I am am having dependencies isues. Where can I get this dependencies. For example: module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<netcurli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1154369
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154369 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<netcurli> do you want to get the source or just run it?
<kpr> Thanks for the info ubot5.
<pc_magas> netcurli, how?
<pc_magas> I did not see any Api fot C or C++
<pc_magas> Does it Use the Standart C or C++ Api for qt?
<pc_magas> Also Can I Use java with Qt Bidinigs?
<pc_magas> Also Can I Use java with Qt Bidings?*
<netcurli> i dont't think java comes pre-installed
<netcurli> the preferred way to write applications is with qml and then write plugins with c++ code if needed
<netcurli> but pure c++/qt should also work
<pc_magas> Does it nees Special compiler because Ubuntu phone does not run on standart Intel Architecture
<netcurli> if you have a device that runs ubuntu touch you can compile on there
<netcurli> most mobile devices have arm processors
<pc_magas> No I do not
<pc_magas> have
<pc_magas> that'w shy
<pc_magas> I want to knwo if I need a special compiler
<netcurli> well, you need a cross compiler
<netcurli> if you want to build on intel for the arm architecture
<netcurli> I don't know how to set that up, though
<pc_magas> Can you sugest me one?
<netcurli> no, sry
<MicRedford> how do I get my html5 game running on touch is my question.
<kpr> Create a Webview for your game.
<netcurli> MicRedford: in the ubuntu-sdk qtcreator there is a template with a webview
<netcurli> for html5 apps
<MicRedford> I'm guessing that's the one that says HTML UI?
<netcurli> yes
<MicRedford> thanks
<MicRedford> wooot it works
<MicRedford> all them lost connections lol
<MicRedford> alright, My tablet keeps on turning off. it's fully charged though
<MicRedford> how do you wake Ubuntu touch on a nexus 7
<MicRedford> how do you wake Ubuntu touch on a nexus 7? mine stays black sometimes.
<om26er> MicRedford, you restart ;)
<MicRedford> seriously?
<MicRedford> because that's what i've been doing
<om26er> MicRedford, well, try tapping the power button a few times.. also press and hold it for a bit, not long enough for shutdown. That works as well
<MicRedford> eh, tried that...
<winb> there should be a "whats new" on the daily builds
<winb> or changelog
<tassadar_> what abour http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog ?
<tassadar_> *about
<swordfish> Hello everyone!... I've just made some steps forward in the minesweeper I'm developing for ubuntu touch... Since I think it is in pretty good shape, how can i add it to the list of non-core applications to the launchpad? Thank you in advance...
<goddard> im having a hell of a time rooting my galaxy nexus
<goddard> can anyone help
<Xase> Ah, theres the info I'm looking for.
<Xase> Just wanted to say I'm excited for Ubuntu Touch :), and I'm going to see if I can build it for OG Evo 4G/Desire HD as a freetime project :)
<Xase> Hrmm, quick question... if I wish to build the sources, is it recommended to use the Linaro Arm toolchain, or another in lieu of it?
<Xase> I personally am using CodeSourcery right now...
<mhall119> Xase: I think for the kernel and stuff the porting mostly involved Cyanogen work
<Xase> Yeah, so, use Cyanogenmod's toolchain?
<mhall119> Xase: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting has a lot of information related to porting Ubuntu Touch to different devices
<Xase> Thanks for the link mha :)
<Xase> I have to still ready my build environment, and use my usb key, to go sync the repo at the library as my netowrk is crappy as it is only mirrored from my neighbor.
<Uto> hello again
<Uto> someone can have a look there please http://pastebin.com/h5W2xDpL please
<Uto> and tell me the problem.
<Xase> Hm... I see several errors, though I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to troubleshoot...
<Kaleb> So about running this on a droid-x.....
<mhall119> Kaleb: I don't think any CDMA phones are supported yet
<mhall119> though if you can get it working on a droid-x, I'll gladly buy you a beer (and ship it if necessary)
<Kaleb> haha also willing to donate the phone to anyone who can
<Xase> Kaleb, Why not try yourself ;)\
<Xase> I'm going to try putting it on the Razr XT912/, HTC Supersonic/Evo, and the HTC Ace/ DesireHD+Inspire 4G :D
<Xase> Oh, and just realized I had some Evo 3Ds lying around as well.
<Xase> I'm going to try tomorrow after I set my build environment up tonight
<Xase> I think my first attempt will be with the evo 3d, as I don't have a screen for the xt912 just yet...
#ubuntu-touch 2013-05-26
<mhall119> mfisch: what's the new dconf key?
<jimmeth> hey
<jimmeth> hello?
<AndroUser2> Heya
<jimmethe> So is anything happening around here?
<bb23> hi - anyone know any tips/tricks to get the TF101 workign pretty well with raring 13.04 ?
<bb23> any packages I can get?
<goddard> can I use the galaxy nexus if it is a CDMA phone ?
<HopkinsKong> dank101
<HopkinsKong> r u here?
<HopkinsKong> OK fine
<hopkins> hello
<hopkinskong> hello
<hopkinskong> i could not start ubuntu touch
<hopkinskong> anyone could help me?
<hopkinskong> anyone?
<hopkinskong> btw, i should start ubuntu-session as root or phablet?
<hopkinskong> ?
<hopkinskong> ANYONE?
<jimmeth> Can't help sorry
<hopkinskong> anyone?
<mzanetti> lol... just managed to sync ubuntu phone with my owncloud server. Problem is, now all my devices have only the sample data :D
<mzanetti> what is wrong with --refresh-from-server...
<hopkinskong> hello
<hopkinskong> can anyone tell me how to debug with qml-phone-shell?
<hopkinskong> i ran "qml-phone-shell"(wo quotes) via adb
<hopkinskong> it just end, and nothing happens, without error/debug message
<hopkinskong> ANYONE could help me?
<hopkinskong> Help is appreciated.
<mzanetti> hopkinskong: use ./run_on_device (on the pc)
<mzanetti> hopkinskong: first time you need to run ./run_on_device -s, then without the -s
<CristiS2> hi
<alfre810> hi
<CristiS2> i am interested to try the ubuntu-touch on my galaxy nexus
<CristiS2> mine is already unlocked and have a boot recovery
<CristiS2> do i just install the zip image ?
<alfre810> are you running ubuntu on your pc? the easiest way would be using the phablet-flash tool
<CristiS2> that's the point - i don't have a ubuntu computer
<alfre810> ok then. do you have a GSM GNex or a CDMA variant?
<CristiS2> so i can flash other custom images but wasn't sure what would be the difference between this one and the jb sourcery image for instance
<CristiS2> gsm
<alfre810> you'd have to get 2 flashable zip files from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<alfre810> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip
<alfre810> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<alfre810> flash them both and reboot
<CristiS2> do i need to delete all dat and cache before, right?
<alfre810> you don't really have to, but if you are low on free space in /data, it'd be best to wipe the data partition
<alfre810> that is before you flash the zip files
<CristiS2> i think i have few gb so i'll go without wiping
<CristiS2> the 2nd is a general image for all nexus?
<alfre810> yup, that's the actual ubuntu rootfs
<CristiS2> do you guys have a list with things that are not working on this image?
<alfre810> everything is in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Known_Issues
<alfre810> is somebody working on ofono related stuff in ubuntu touch around here?
<alfre810> i can't receive text messages on my gsm galaxy nexus and my guess is I'm not the only one
<b943> can anyone tell me if touch is going to be available for star B943 MTK6589 quad core cell phone as I so would love to try it.
<b943> or could someone point me how to find this out.
<beidl> is someone with a galaxy nexus here? I'd like to know what radio/baseband version you guys are running. still can't get text messages to work (calling works though)
<SmallFry> welp
<SmallFry> that's a lot more than I expected
<mhall119> SmallFry: what is?
<RehpotsirhC> Good afternoon! What's the best way to convert a Cyanogenmod build environment to Ubuntu Touch without redownloading 6GiB of packages? Just copy over .repo/projects?
<nik90> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-19
<blimy> For install, I execute "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap", then I disconnect usb and choose recovery option.  That gives me choices "reboot system now",  "install zip now", etc.   "reboot system now" results in the four color (X) thing.   What is the correct choice.
<RAOF> blimy: From memory I think you need to keep it plugged in until it finishes?
<lotuspsychje> shorts app crashes after recent update ubuntu-touch on my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> just leting you guys know
<lotuspsychje> im using live rss app for feeds and i just love it
<Macer> so the nexus 4
<Macer> does everything work hardware wise?
<Macer> ie: the cell modem, wifi, cams, etc?
<lotuspsychje> Macer: im on n7 and everything works
<Macer> n7 has a cell modem?
<lotuspsychje> Macer: still rough edges, like not all apps turn
<lotuspsychje> Macer: no n7 is tablet with wifi only
<lotuspsychje> Macer: so all phone apps dont work on it like dialer n such
<Macer> i remember similar projects for the N900 and the hardware was difficult to get to work
<lotuspsychje> Macer: the new ubuntu touch improved alot on nexus
<Macer> yeah but i can't find any information on what hardware is working
<Macer> with the N900 the most difficult thing to get going was the cell modem
<Macer> since carriers and manufacturers keep that in no-man's land to prevent devs from doing dangerous things to their towers :)
<lotuspsychje> Macer: well maybe the BT and meizu phones will change alot for ubuntu touch
<Macer> i'm not too worried abou the os itself.. i'm sure it will take time to mature. but i want to get a nexus 4 if the cell modem works
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Macer> judging by what the wiki says the other hardware works using the android stuff
<Macer> but there is no mention as to whether or not the cell modem is functional
<lotuspsychje> on the nexus status list neither?
<Macer> there's a nexus status list? :)
<lotuspsychje> cell modem is for 4G to work right?
<Macer> yes
<Macer> as well as voice calling
<lotuspsychje> check topic for nexus status
<ignacio|sleep> Good night | Buenas noches :)
<lotuspsychje> ignacio|sleep: nite
<Macer> awesome thanks
<Macer> yeah
<Macer> seems like the mobile data is green :)
<Macer> i'll put my bid in
<Macer> no tethering tho it seems. at least there isn't a status at all for it
<lotuspsychje> im very happy with touch on my n7
<lotuspsychje> i bought it specially for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> because i hate androids security
<Macer> hm. wonder how far along mms is
<Macer> it's purple
<lotuspsychje> maybe you can youtube n4 with latest ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> you might see it in action this way
<Macer> yah. i have a crappy lumia 521 now
<Macer> lotuspsychje: does the email app use pgp?
<Macer> or does it use thunderbird?
<lotuspsychje> there is no email app yet
<lotuspsychje> just gmail app
<Macer> ouch lol
<lotuspsychje> you can use the webbrowser-app to your mails directly of course
<Macer> yah
<Macer> i'm sure that will come along sooner than most :)
<Macer> what about IM?
<Macer> anything for xmpp/facebook
<Macer> ?
<lotuspsychje> there is a facebook app wich i dont use
<lotuspsychje> but it works
<Macer> are they using xorg for the ui?
<lotuspsychje> not sure for other social networks
<Macer> is there a terminal? :D
<Macer> and ssh?
<lotuspsychje> terminal works...but you cant apt-get
<Macer> no apt-get??
<RAOF> Not strictly speaking true.
<lotuspsychje> because the device is locked
<RAOF> You _can_ apt-get, but you go into unsupported territory to do so.
<Macer> oh i see
<Macer> so you have to use an app app?
<RAOF> (Because we distribute updates as system-images, rather than via apt)
<Macer> ah ok.
<Macer> RAOF: what is the ui using ? xorg?
<RAOF> Mir.
<lotuspsychje> RAOF: will there be room for apt-get installs in the future?
<lotuspsychje> i miss my terminal tools :p
<Macer> oh.. didn't know that ubuntu was going to use mir... i thought they were going to use that other xorg replacement
<Macer> wayland
<RAOF> lotuspsychje: See the various Ubuntu mailing lists, codeword: convergence - ubuntu-devel@ & ubuntu-desktop@ are where this sort of thing is discussed.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Macer> RAOF: so how are apps distributed then if it's not using a frontend to apt?
<RAOF> lotuspsychje: Because we'll be supporting Click apps on the desktop, too, and would like to support system-image updates (because they're awesome), but need to work out how that interacts with apt.
<RAOF> Macer: unity-scope-click; basically an appstore model.
<lotuspsychje> Macer: new apps show up on ubuntu-touch when released
<lotuspsychje> shall we say 50+ apps are there now
<Macer> ah ok. nice. ... hopefully the bt stuff picks up so i can use a bt flipping keyboard and ssh later heh
<Macer> i haven't used ubuntu in a while but installed it on a laptop and unity actually works out quite well once you get used to it
<lotuspsychje> well i rather have ubuntu with work on, the unsecure android :p
<RAOF> Someone's doing an XMPP app; https://github.com/ginuerzh/gchat
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<Macer> RAOF: awesome. too bad you can't have telepathy ported from the maemo people :/
 * RAOF doesn't know if bt keyboards work now; they might?
<lotuspsychje> 2 irc apps released by ogra_ aswell
<RAOF> Macer: Why would we need to port it?
<Macer> the app used in maemo for txting/im was probably the best i ever used
<RAOF> Oh, that app.
<RAOF> Maemo was GTK, so it'd need quite extensive reworking.
<Macer> yes. i think it's proprietary though
<Macer> oh i thought they had a big move to qt
<RAOF> We can happily use Telepathy, the framework, though.
<Macer> well hopefully they can use the design from the n900 im/txt app as a base for it.. it worked incredibly well... minus the lack of mms of course
<RAOF> Hm. Maybe? I always forget the various iterations of the-cures-of-the-Intel mobile thingies.
<Macer> i'm sure mms is a bit tricky
<RAOF> s/cures/curse/
<Macer> heh
<Macer> well i was hoping that ubuntu on a phone would be akin to maemo.. it really was an amazing mobile os in its prime
<Macer> too bad it was put out the pasture by nokia during the plunge
<Macer> it would be nice to eventually get an ubuntu phone with a hw qwerty
<Macer> or maybe one that can have one of those attachable bt sliding keyboards
<Macer> sometimes i use my old N900 and am amazed at all the good things they were doing there that they simply killed off... unfortunately without solid company support as well as licensing roadblocks to the opensource side there wasn't much it could do to keep up with growing demands of today's services
<lotuspsychje> Macer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoFsLuBcOPg
<Macer> not to mention the aging hardware. nokia did absolutely amazing things before ios and android kind of ruined them :) even tho they kind of ruined themselves
<Macer> they were years ahead of apple with the touch tech but didn't give it much mind
<Macer> that guy sucks at flappy bird :P
<Macer> lotuspsychje: the terminal is what makes it special
<lotuspsychje> yes indeed
<Macer> it's kind of odd tho. when asked about the placement of the unity dock being on the left and not being able to move the argument was that the vertical space was easier to give up than the horizontal space
<lotuspsychje> but i would have loved my terminal apps install more easily
<Macer> yet on the ubuntu phone which is being used rotated upwards... the prime space is actually the horizontal space
<lotuspsychje> yes left sidebar doesnt rotate
<lotuspsychje> bit unhandy sometimes
<Macer> well i'm just saying. the reason it isn't able to be moved was because the design was worried about desktop space and that it being vertical was better for the experience
<Macer> on a phone that's problematic since it's usually being held profile so
<Macer> that kind of trumps the argument for prime space on a desktop
<Macer> lotuspsychje: can you change the background to black?
<lotuspsychje> Macer: no colors yet to choose
<lotuspsychje> Macer: just pictures use as background
<lotuspsychje> Macer: pictures from camera taken pictures
<lotuspsychje> cant yet download a wallpaper
<Macer> heh
<Macer> i'm sure these are things for later. at least they have a couple devices that can run it for testing by users
<Macer> in the end maybe some android manufacturers will keep their devices open so people can switch
<lotuspsychje> the dev guys do great work here
<lotuspsychje> many brands interested in ubuntu already
<Macer> because it will take time to iron everything out for mass consumption by the cattle ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Macer> i mean people hanging out on irc can probably figure things out for themselves.. but joe user probably can't
<lotuspsychje> little work to get it installed yes
<Macer> the real big problem is that if ubuntu finally gets one of their official phones out they're going to get into the hands of typical users who will give it a bad review to everybody because they were expecting something lik ios
<Macer> those hipster dare to be different types
<lotuspsychje> you cant get a bad review on touch
<lotuspsychje> its mostly functional and secure as ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> i would never compare with ios
<Macer> yeah but i'm just saying. nobody seems to recall the G1 ;)
<Macer> android was awful when it was first released but pushed through it with all the google hype
<Macer> ubuntu probably won't be awarded such a luxury since the other devices are so much more matured.. even wp8
<Macer> i mean not like there are many ecosystems out there nowadays heh
<Macer> ios, android, windows phone, and niche cheap OSes for dumb phones
<Macer> anyways. thanks for all the info. really appreciate it. hopefully i can get a hold of a nexus 4 to install it on. i am bidding on one now
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> whats the price of n4 nowadays?
<bact> £150?
<bact> get a nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> i payed 260 euro for n7
<lotuspsychje> seen video with touch on n5
<lotuspsychje> not sure if it works smooth as n4
<bact> the n4 is a year and a half old, canonical might decide its too old to build toward
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> maybe macer should wait then
<Macer> too late now
<Macer> well i'm sure a lot of people will just work on community builds
<Macer> the n4 is still a strong piece of equipment for a phone ;)
<Macer> i mean when does it end? 20 cores and 20GB of ram in a phone? heh
<Macer> if they give me a year out of it with updates so i can see ubuntu become something impressive it will be worth the $175 i'm bidding ;)
<Macer> especially since finding an actual official ubuntu phone will be difficult
<Macer> hopefully ubuntu has good luck with managing to use hardware in other devices as well. like i said earlier.. with maemo it became a matter of the licensing issues with hardware manufacturers
<Macer> after nokia toted the n900 being a "free and open" device devs found out it was anything but after nokia dropped official support for it.. not to mention all the closed bits in maemo itself
<Macer> and hw manufacturers could care less about building closed blobs for dead operating systems :)
<chriadam> libhybris woo
<nik90_> tvoss: ping
<tvoss> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> tvoss: hey, do you have an update on the alarms device sleep MP?
<nik90_> tvoss: we are at the sprint and discussing about alarms :)
<tvoss> nik90_, so I just added the mp to the landing spreadsheet
<tvoss> nik90_, but you want to check with charles, too. Not sure if he is at the sprint?
<nik90_> charles: I dont think he is at the sprint unfortunately
<nik90_> tvoss: ^^
<tvoss> nik90_, ah okay, so what you need for alarms to be working is my platform-api branch landed, and Charles' work picking up those changes and wiring it up to the overall alarms infrastructure
<nik90_> tvoss: oh so it is both branches that are required then? Can we then have both those MPs in the same silo?
<nik90_> tvoss: btw, are you referring to this spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<tvoss> nik90_, it's multiple changes required, and yes, having one silo for them is the plan. I bootstrapped the landing with line 32
<tvoss> nik90_, nope, I'm referring to the CI Train spreadsheet
<nik90_> tvoss: ok, I will follow up with charles to get his MP also added to the landing 32 then
<tvoss> nik90_, that's great, thank you
<tvoss> nik90_, I will upload a custom system.img that includes the android changes
<tvoss> nik90_, added a comment to line 32
<nik90_> tvoss: ok.
<nik90_> tvoss: I think charles isn't awake yet..so I will ask him when he comes online
<tvoss> nik90_, ack
<Mirv> popey: qtpim  ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005
<popey> kk
<popey> Mirv: (& balloons)  paste.ubuntu.com/7487607/ ☹
<Mirv> popey: that sounds like you've a PPA with ui-toolkit enabled, is that right?
<popey> ah crud, yes
 * popey reflashes to get clean
<Wellark> plars: hi
<Wellark> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/37:20140519:20140513.2/8093/dialer_app/
<Wellark> there are couple of .crash files
<Wellark> please tell me smokeeng will retrace them for me..
<Wellark> didrocks: do you know? -^
<didrocks> Wellark: check with cihelp on the #ubuntu-ci-eng channel
<didrocks> they are the ones politing that
<didrocks> Wellark: AFAIK, it's uploaded to errors.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> and retraced there
<Wellark> ok. let's see
<Wellark> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, do you know if there is a known issue about webbrowser-app segfaulting in libegl code when run on utopic/amd64/unity8-mir sessions?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm aware of that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know what component is faulty/who is owning the issue?
<seb128> is there a lp bug I can follow?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, oxide/me ;)
<chrisccoulson> there's a bug somewhere for it already
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, good, if it's on your todolist somewhere it's good enough for me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, (we are starting an unity8/desktop iso, I'm playing with that and just ran into the issue)
<ogra_> people should just buy ARM PCs ...
<mandel> ogra_, how do a build the android side when I want to create my own image?
<mandel> ogra_, is rootstock-touch enough?
<ogra_> mandel, no
<ogra_> you could apt-get source android ... and then just build the package ... or you could branch and use whatever is needed for building nowadays (brunch, breakfast, bacon or whatever ... ask sergio)
<mandel> ogra_, ok, thx
 * ogra_ would run "make nutellla_sandwich" ... but i suspect that wouldnt have the desired outcome :) 
<mzanetti> ogra_: soon... http://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft/roboter-schmiert-butterbrote-vollautomatisch_a_5,1,1016994523.html
<ogra_> hahaha, i remember that
<mzanetti> :D
<Macer> so how exactly are the nexus builds being made?
<Macer> just strip out the android bits and build ubuntu against the kernel + modules used on the nexus?
<Macer> or does ubuntu actually have the src for the hardware and make everything from scratch?
<cwayne1> ogra_: hey, did the ubuntu-touch-session updates make it into the build?
<ogra_> i dont think there was any landing yet
<ogra_> they surely made it to trunk
<Macer> Ubuntu Touch includes as core applications social media and media applications (e.g. Facebook, YouTube, and an RSS reader). Standard applications such as a calculator, an e-mail client, an alarm clock, a file manager, and even a terminal are to be included as well.
<Macer> hm. someone earlier said ubuntu touch didn't have an email app
<ogra_> Macer, it has a gMail webapp currently ... there is a native IMAP mail client in early development
<popey> jhodapp_: ever tested video playback on nexus 10?
<popey> jhodapp_: Hint: I have a nexus 10
<jhodapp_> popey, not me personally, but rsalveti should have in the recent past
<popey> jhodapp: paste.ubuntu.com/7488655/ fyi
<jhodapp> popey, is it playing?
<popey> no
<popey> black screen
<jhodapp> popey, yeah ok, you'll have to show it to me...I need to be able to see the logcat and media-hub-server GST_DEBUG output
<rsalveti> jhodapp: popey: I know it was working before, so probably a new bug :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah that's what I thought
<jhodapp> rsalveti, and that was after I released media-hub, right?
<rsalveti> probably, but not sure, don't remember :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, heh, I don't either :)
<rsalveti> tvoss: which other MR do you need to include at silo 15?
<rsalveti> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/platform-api/alarm-api/+merge/207107 ?
<rsalveti> charles: tvoss: mind updating this mr ^? needs a trunk merge
<charles> rsalveti, tvoss: I thought we decided to defer the ~charlesk/platform-api/alarm-api branch; it's out-of-sync with how qt5organizer-eds handles URLs
<rsalveti> alright, not on top of what was decided, sorry
<rsalveti> just trying to get the needed alarm changes in place
<charles> the code isn't dead, but it's not the priority right now. I could cancel the MR for now to keep launchpad cleaner
<charles> rsalveti, np
<rsalveti> no, not needed, will land just the hw side then
<charles> rsalveti, I've flagged it as WIP and added a comment explaining the status
<rsalveti> charles: cool, thanks
<edit_> i am unable to connect network
<edit_> how can i up the interface
<edit_> is any one help me to up the interface
<balloons> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> balloons: hey
<seb128> MacSlow, hey, could you add https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/lp1319983/+merge/219873 to your review list?
<MacSlow> seb128, yup
<seb128> MacSlow, danke
<MacSlow> seb128, de rien :)
<seb128> ;-)
<balloons> jdstrand, hey so can we talk about https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-flo/+merge/219925
<Laney> a merge proposal by larsu with a change from apw
<Laney> spooky
<jdstrand> balloons: sure. ask away
<jdstrand> I should have said 's/click packaging/click app launch/'
<balloons> jdstrand, so I can't get the isolation to work no matter the dir I give it. However, TMPDIR didn't seem to exist
<balloons> I tried that first
<jdstrand> I think the app would need to create it
<balloons> I'm not sure if apparmor is still yelling or not, I need to give it a try
<balloons> jdstrand, the app would need to create it?
<jdstrand> yes
<balloons> jdstrand, what I'm trying to do is setup a standardized test environment for running tests within for all the core apps
<jdstrand> I don't think upstart-app-launch does it for the app
<jdstrand> it just sets the variable
<balloons> so we want to setup a fake /home area and startup the app and let it do it's thing within there
<balloons> I had used /tmp, but that's locked down..
<jdstrand> balloons: I think the easiest thing to do would be to create a new user
<jdstrand> balloons: then run the app as that user
<balloons> jdstrand, that's not really an option, as we need to be running as phablet on the device
<balloons> it's certainly not impossible, but quite difficult in our current situation.
<jdstrand> setting up a fake home isn't realistic though
<jdstrand> upstart-app-launch sets up all kinds of variables
<jdstrand> and you presumably want to launch the app in a manner that is as close to what the user will see as possible, so you need to use ual
<jdstrand> and upstart-app-launch's variables are set precisely to what the apparmor profile expects
<jdstrand> changing that around would be error-prone, a maintenance problem and not testing what the user sees
<jdstrand> unless I am missing something
<balloons> jdstrand, we're launching with upstart-app-launch, but the idea is to preset the HOME env to our confined space
<balloons> we can setup this directory however we need to do so, then pass it along and have the app launch and the test begin
<balloons> jdstrand, objectively we would seek to emulate a user yes. Everything else should be the same
<jdstrand> balloons: ok, so I do understand that. how are you making ual use your values rather than the ones it sets?
<jdstrand> I guess if you set HOME, it might work for somethings, but not all
<balloons> jdstrand, yes, by setting home and using a fixture
<jdstrand> a fixture?
<balloons> jdstrand, I'm open to doing things another way..
<jdstrand> I don't think it is possible to do what you want without making changes to ual and if you make changes to ual it isn't as close to what the user sees as it could be
<balloons> jdstrand, basically we're mocking it.. a fixture lets you load states in python
<jdstrand> right... but ual is not python
<jdstrand> you 'start application APP_ID=...' and it does stuff
<balloons> elopio, you about?
<AndroidDevice> hey waths up when devs relase stable version of ubuntu touch for I9100
<ogra_> AndroidDevice, talk to the porters .. there is no official image for the galaxy S2
<jdstrand> balloons: so, reading the code, I see that it should honor the various XDG_* variables if you set them before using ual
<ogra_> AndroidDevice, the devices wikipage should have contact info
<jdstrand> TMPDIR is set based on XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<ogra_> !devices | AndroidDevice
<ubot5> AndroidDevice: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jdstrand> so that should be ok
<jdstrand> __GL_SHADER_DISK_CACHE_PATH is set based on XDG_CACHE_HOME
<jdstrand> so it too should be ok
<balloons> so XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is ok to use, but as you said TMPDIR doesn't exist
<jdstrand> LD_LIBRARY_PATH should be ok too
<jdstrand> and QML2_IMPORT_PATH should be too
<jdstrand> along with PATH
<jdstrand> ok, so my concerns were unfounded. so long as you set: XDG_CACHE_HOME, XDG_CONFIG_HOME, XDG_DATA_HOME, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR and XDG_DATA_DIRS correctly, all the other vars fall in to place. for now
<jdstrand> as for TMPDIR
<jdstrand> that is simply $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/confined/$pkgname
<balloons> jdstrand, ok so we should set all of the vars you listed then to ensure it works
<jdstrand> it is up to the app to honor TMPDIR correctly
<balloons> jdstrand, ahh, ok, so I'll recreate TMPDIR and pass that
<jdstrand> if it isn't, that is a bug in the app that autopilot revealed
<jdstrand> balloons: iirc, it is calendar that is the problem right now>
<jdstrand> ?
<balloons> jdstrand, calendar is just my example to implement
<balloons> jdstrand, so what should I should everything to?
<jdstrand> calendar might be hitting bug #1288742, I'm not sure
<ubot5> bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app, gallery, etc using incorrect path for config file due to StateSaver" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288742
<jdstrand> balloons: re values> right, so you can set those XDG_ to whatever you want and ual will honor that and the env will all be setup accordingly for the app. the problem then is apparmor will block all those (as it should)
<jdstrand> balloons: I see two ways around that: a) use a new user and don't fiddle with the env or b) ship additional apparmor policy like we do for the autopilot dbus rules
<jdstrand> balloons: 'b' is possible, but there is a potential maintenance burden. it probably isn't bad
<jdstrand> the policy doesn't currently reference XDG_DATA_DIRS
<balloons> jdstrand, so I tried something like this:
<balloons> initctl set-env HOME=/run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.calendar/tmp2vtzp895
<balloons> and it seems to be blocked; that lines up with what you are saying yes?
<jdstrand> yes
<balloons> jdstrand, ok, so what would the policy look like? and we would be able to set HOME then?
<balloons> I think I like that idea
<jdstrand> hold on
 * jdstrand is getting it together
<balloons> jdstrand, awesome.. dinner time here, everyone is packing up :-)
<balloons> jdstrand, if you could draft something up and send me a mail I'd appreciate it. You can include elopio in the mail as well.
<balloons> many thanks!
<bitchseekingsEx> when a ubuntu touch final relase
<ogra_> bitchseekingsEx, end of summer or so ... once you can buy the ubuntu phones from meizu and bq
<ogra_> (well, that wont be final either, but "enduser ready")
<bitchseekingsEx> when probably it's can be relased
<ogra_> it is released regulary and many people use it day by day already
<jdstrand> balloons: I did it in a paste
<jdstrand> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489203/
<jdstrand> balloons: untested, but something like that should work
<jdstrand> balloons: does that make sense?
<jdstrand> balloons: I commented in the MP
<dobey> mvo: yay conflicts :)
<dobey> mvo: also, why did you propose two branches that directly conflict with each other?
<mterry> Can we not flash grouper anymore?
<mterry> Bummer
<dobey> mterry: not from the official server at least. i don't know if Tassadar has grouper builds of utopic or not
<Tassadar> no
<dobey> hi Tassadar :)
<Tassadar> the reason grouper builds were discontinued is that they don't work very well
<dobey> Tassadar: btw, if your battery "fix" is in the current hammerhead build, i think it's not quite working as expected?
<Tassadar> it wasn't even merged yet
<dobey> yeah, ubuntu has been horrible on my grouper since the full on switch to mir and all the new scopes api/unity8 stuff
<dobey> locks up and crashes constantly :-/
<dobey> Tassadar: oh, i noticed the indicator would display 100% when plugged in, but would then go back to 50% immediately after unplugging from the charger
<dobey> didn't know if what was a reuslt of your fix or not
<Tassadar> I suppose the indicator acts kinda randomly when it has a second "battery" which contains charge of 0 Wh and it's capacity is also 0 Wh
<Tassadar> *its
<dobey> yeah, i guess so
<mvo> dobey: hi, sorry for that, happy to fix it - I don't know why I did that, I based them from devel, it just happend :/
<dobey> mvo: another branch just landed
<dobey> mvo: it was semi invasive to popular code, so you just ended up hitting the same bits
<dobey> mvo: though, i have another branch up for review at the moment, which your changes also conflicts with.
<mvo> dobey: aha, ok. I can merge/fix the conflicts later or tomorrow morning or you just tell me when the flurry of merges calms down and I fix it then ;)
<dobey> mvo: yaeh, we can fix them tomorrow/later
<mvo> dobey: sounds good
<ted> ogra_, I think we still want HUD setting that recoverable error, not sure it's gone away completely: https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=DBusSessionAddressNotSet
<ted> ogra_, Don't see any 14.10 reports yet, but still early.
<ogra_> ted, well, thhis landing is totally unrealted to fix a bug with 100% filled up (or readonly) homedir
<ogra_> i answered in the MP
<slvn_> hello, hope this one will land : https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/ld-library-path/+merge/217832
<ted> slvn_, It will, I'm unfortunately busy with a few other things right now, so I can't land it.
<ted> If others have spare cycles they can. I just don't have :-/
<bdmurray> Is there anybody that could confirm bug 1320988 for me?
<slvn_> hello ted, sorry about. But you branch is ended, right ? so you are done. what happen next, who's taking in charge of merging it ?
<ubot5> bug 1320988 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie did not become on-line after connecting to wifi" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320988
<ted> slvn_, So it needs a lander, I recently got permission to do that, so I can do it, just need to find the time. But there are other folks that can land as well.
<slvn_> ted,  hopefully then someone will land it ... it's very likely an automatic merge
<slvn_> ted, can the merge be assigned to someone else ?
<Macer> so ubuntu touch is going to use trojita for its email client?
<Macer> does trojita have pgp built in? or some other type of encryption?
<dobey> trojita is going to be available on ubuntu touch
<dobey> i don't think there is any decision on it being the "default mail app"
<dobey> right now, it's the only mail app (outside of web mail apps of course)
<Macer> oh ok. i thought it was supposed to be the default app
<Macer> i was hoping ubuntu took the mozilla route for its browser and email client
<Macer> since firefox still is a bit standard across the board and thunderbird has awesome plugins
<Macer> i can sync everything from my outlook acct (calendar, contacts, email) using thunderbird and its plugins
<Macer> has s/mime and pgp support can be added easily as well
<Macer> MS uses s/mime for its signing/encryption doesn't it?
<dobey> you probably need to ask trojita developers about specific features in trojita
<dobey> i don't think they hang out in here, but maybe there's one or two hanging around
<Macer> yah it doesn't seem like it supports it.. i was just wondering what route the ubuntu touch devs were taking
<Macer> considering nowadays people are all about actually securing their email :)
<dobey> i wish most people were all about securing their e-mail
<Macer> me too... but the email clients usually don't support it
<Macer> especially the mobile ones
<Macer> outlook i believe uses pkcs12 or s/mime
<dobey> doing secure pgp/pkcs on a phone is just hard
<Macer> which i'm sure requires a cert from a MS certified CA in order to use or something? :)
<Macer> dobey: you would think that wouldn't be the case in an ubuntu distro
<dobey> no, it has nothing to do with the OS
<dobey> and everything to do with the hardware
<Macer> well. the key creation would probably suck on a mobile device
<dobey> well one time for 5 minutes isn't too bad
<Macer> yeah
<Macer> after that i don't see it being a huge problem
<dobey> but you have to store the private key on the device
<Macer> sure
<dobey> you can't keep a secure usb stick and plug it in
<Macer> that's what the key pw is for ;)
<dobey> and people lose their phones constantly
<dobey> yeah, because people are so good at picking secure passwords :P
<Macer> link the key password to the pin used to unlock the phone :D
<Macer> or add full device encryption as well linked to the pin as well like android does
<dobey> yeah, that's not secure
<dobey> that's theater
<Macer> really? why's that?
<Macer> you can always link the key to pam unlocking the phone instead
<Macer> but of course typing in your password while driving is probably far more difficult than a 5-8 digit pin :P
<dobey> because how long do you think it really takes for a professional theif to crack a pin?
<Macer> probably long enough to revoke the key somewhere else
<dobey> yeah no
<Macer> hope on your ubuntu laptop and go into the same universal email client and click 1 button that says "revoke key" that sends the revokation across the board... or communicates to the device whenever it connects and revokes it remotely
<Macer> hope/hop ;) freudian slip
<dobey> you can't remotely revoke a key on a device that has no connection to the network
<Macer> sure.. if it doesn't have the connection.. but at least it will buy you some time if the person turns the thing on and it connnects just once it wouldn't take long
<Macer> either way tho.. you're talking about some prometheus type thief
<dobey> i'm talking about professionals
<Macer> exactly. in most cases it will be joe phone thief taking your phone lol
<dobey> and joe phone thief doesn't care about your data probably
<Macer> i'd be more worried about the government than robin hood
<Macer> i'm sure there has to be a safe way to do it. all that matters is keeping the key safe
<dobey> random thieves can just take the device, reflash it back to stock android, and sell it
<Macer> make the cam retina scan an eyeball pic lol
<Macer> i doubt most thieves can even do that... but the phone fencer might do it
<Macer> so you probably get a good 2 hours before they get to the shady electronic pawn shop
<dobey> anyway, most phone thefts are just because people are stupid
<dobey> best thing you can do is treat your phone like cash. don't leave it sitting on the bar or in the taxi. keep it securely in your control.
<dobey> i don't know what the plans for a secure keyring or any such stuff is though. any such thing should be unrelated to the mail client itself, and just something the mail client uses
<Macer> sure... but getting back to the point....
<Macer> encryption of email on a device ;)
<dobey> yes, it's hard
<Macer> hopefully they actually do that
<Macer> i don't see how it's any more difficult than any other email client that actually supports it
<Macer> like thunderbird
<Macer> makes your key.. sets a password.. stores it... done... although it's not really tb that does it
<Macer> it's enigmail
<dobey> first of all
<dobey> it's not an issue limited to the scope of an e-mail client
<ajalkane> argh... is something wrong with my QtCreator, or is it normal that Ctrl+Space does not work for expanding Ubuntu specific properties in QML files?
<Macer> sure but i'm sure the vast majority of x86/64 can be ported to arm just as well
<Macer> ubuntu is going for that same unified experience ms is going for across all platforms
<dobey> it has nothing to do with architecture
<Macer> dobey: my point is that all the pieces are in place to do it
<dobey> my point is that they aren't :)
<dobey> apps on ubuntu touch are confined
<Macer> ah.. ok. that makes sense
<Macer> i see your point with that one
<dobey> you don't want every app that needs encryption to be pulling in all the libraries and programs, for every architecture, into their packages
<Macer> why not? make the entire thing static! 2GB email app :P
<Macer> jk
<Macer> but i see your point.. but can't those types of things be tagged in apt?
<dobey> and you do want to be able to use the same pgp/pkcs key across multiple apps
<Macer> not to mention for ubuntu touch you'd probably need all the libs considering it is meant to connect as a desktop to a cradle
<Macer> or one universal app ;)
<dobey> no, packages in ubuntu-touch are not debs
<dobey> click packages do not have dependencies. there's no archive to  pull dependencies from
<Macer> not yet ;)
<Macer> i'm sure there's work being done to find a sane way to use apt
<dobey> not ever. / is read-only
<Macer> just for the reason you were talking of
<dobey> you can install stuff with apt if you want, sure
<Macer> i thought / was ro for image upgrade reasons
<dobey> but it is unsupported, insecure, and not how the problem you're asking about will be solved
<Macer> i'm sure there are ways to keep mounts carried over across update
<Macer> dobey: well... we'll just have to see. but i can see that as being an awesome feature. the big reason email is so godawful insecure is the lack of ease of use for the encryption
<Macer> plus it won't be centralized like say... lavabit was
<dobey> no
<Macer> the keys would be maintained by the user
<dobey> e-mail is insecure because it's just insecure
<Macer> email is secure because there's no incentive by either users or companies to make it more secure
<Macer> *insecure
<Macer> people have been brainwashed into thinking emails are ok. they're pretty much flying around unencrypted everywhere
<dobey> and there never will be when all the major web sites send you plain text e-mails to recover your password, with a plain text password in them
<Macer> it would be like if the USPS didn't have people use envelopes :)
<Macer> sure.. but these things are fixed in small steps ;)
<dobey> and encryption doesn't encrypt the envelope
<Macer> starting with ease of use for the consumer to use more secure email
<dobey> postcards don't have envelopes
<Macer> hahaha
<Macer> touche
<dobey> and a very large amount of mail sent through the USPS can be easily read by looking through the envelope with a light behind it
<Macer> yes. and you can also go to the store and buy the security envelopes ;)
<dobey> that doesn't help with the mail i receive
<Macer> so it's tantamount of the office supply company storing the security envelopes on the top shelf
<dobey> and the mail i send, well i just avoid sending mail unless it's absolutely necessary
<Macer> and keeping the plain easier to read through envelopes on the bottom
<Macer> where they can easily be reached
<dobey> not really
<dobey> but keep grasping at those top shelf straws :)
<Macer> i'm just asking that either pgp or s/mime be placed on the bottom shelf ;)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu 14.04 and AMD CrossFire | http://askubuntu.com/q/469356
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-20
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Mobiles & Tablets in Australia? | http://askubuntu.com/q/469392
<Dandreaa> Heyy
<Dandreaa> Can I just flash Ubuntu touch through two?
<Dandreaa> Twrp
<Macer> i sure wish i could install it on my surface rt :D
<Macer> someone figure out how i can do that hehe
<RAOF> First job: Break the bootloader.
<AskUbuntu> Can I sumbit under development apps to Ubuntu Touch App Store? | http://askubuntu.com/q/469454
<verdeP> wtf.. bzoltan I have 30 plus nicks listed for you xD o.o
<bzoltan> verdeP: wow... I am a lot
<verdeP> lol yeah xD or you share your IP idk
<bzoltan> verdeP: I did not do anything ... just open my laptop
<verdeP> ah lol okay
<Macer> RAOF: i don't even know how to get into the surface bootloader heh
<RAOF> Macer: You don't. At least not you, the user.
<nhaines> I'm writing a magazine article where I mention Ubuntu and the future.  I'd like to get an example of the new header design to submit with the article.  I'm running Utopic r28.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Macer> RAOF: i'm pretty sure the entire device is locked down beyond possibility
<Macer> i'm still waiting on a nexus 4 so i can install touch
<RAOF> It's probably possible to crack, but I'm not sure if anyone's done so yet.
<Macer> i have found myself using the ubuntu laptop more than anything else lately. especially since i was able to sync everything into thunderbird with outlook.com
<Macer> but then again. if ubuntu touch winds up being worthwhile i'll just run localized servers and probably ditch the online services altogether
<Macer> even tho i'm stuck with ms for my xbox one
<Macer> i just hope someone puts out an email app with pgp support or s/mime support
<Macer> i think ms just now started pushing out s/mime support in emails but i'm sure it uses some awful MS method of doing it
<nhaines> Just one repeat.  I'm writing a magazine article where I mention Ubuntu and the future.  I'd like to get an example of the new header design to submit with the article.  I'm running Utopic r28.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<RAOF> nhaines: Might be good to repeat that once more in 3 hours or so; Malta & the UK should have woken up by then :)
<nhaines> RAOF: That's helpful, but not tonight because my submission deadline is before then.  I'll just submit the images I have.
<nhaines> Unfortunately, I thought I *did* have an image of a new style header.  :)
<nhaines> The article mentions the new scopes design is a kind of sneak peek, so at least I have an image of that.
<RAOF> Ah. I can see how that would be kinda awkward ☺
<nhaines> Yup.  But there's also always a chance that I can replace an image later.  Not sure, I was asked to do the article on pretty short notice, so they might be going to press fast.  :)
<Macer> i still don't understand what frequencies t-mobile uses
<nhaines> Macer: T-Mobile uses many different bands in different countries around the world.
<Macer> In September 2013, an Intel developer removed XMir support from their video driver and wrote "We do not condone or support Canonical in the course of action they have chosen, and will not carry XMir patches upstream".
<Macer> nhaines: sorry. T-Mobile US
<Macer> i know they had some awkward 1700MHz frequency
<Macer> but when looking at the supported frequencies for a phone i don't really know which one i should be choosing to make sure without a doubt it works with t-mobile 4G or even lte
<Macer> i need to figure this out and make a datasheet or something heh
<Macer> this Mir thing Canonical is doing seems to have gotten the community panties in a bunch
<nhaines> Macer: I grabbed a Nexus 5 mainly so I'd never have to worry about it.  :)
<Macer> you really can't blame them tho. most community projects seem to take 10x as long and they were probably stuck struggling over minor things for months trying to determine a set path for it
<Macer> nhaines: well a nexus 4 seems to support all the bands as well heh
<nhaines> Probably.  I don't have one.  :)
<Macer> i just ebayed a nexus 4 to try out ubuntu touch on a phone to see how it goes
 * Macer points at hurd, wayland, and btrfs as prime examples of this
<nhaines> The only voices who count in the Mir/Wayland debate are Mir or Wayland developers.  Who are biased anyway.
<Macer> nhaines: yeah seems so
<nhaines> Maybe X developers.
<Macer> they sure have quite the spat
<Macer> x devs are awesome but i mean .. i'm sure they knew it had to go away eventually
<Macer> it has become inefficient with most of the calls being handled by the kernel nowadays anyways
<nhaines> "I'm mad because you're not doing what I want you to" has never been too compelling to me.
<Macer> haha
<Macer> well. that type of thing is probably a major reason there are forks of forks of forks
<nhaines> X isn't inefficient because of the Kernel Mode Switching.  It's because X is from 1983 and everyone uses third-party libraries for everything now anyway.
<Macer> yah lol
<nhaines> Yes, but in the Free Software world it's those that do the work that end up winning.
<Macer> i mean it had a great run and they did absolutely amazing things with it but nowadays it's like using motif to make KDE
<Macer> nhaines: i agree
<nhaines> It doesn't really matter whether Andrew S. Tanenbaum (MINIX) or Linus Torvalds (Linux) was right about microkernels versus monolithic kernels.  Linux won.  :)
<Macer> i mean as far as consumers go it is tangible results that gain the most notice
<Macer> lol
<nhaines> (Of course, MINIX is just trying to be a simple, easy to understand kernel to be used to teach a class.)
<Macer> i think the hurd devs are still arguing about that
<Macer> been about 15 years so far
<Macer> still waiting on it to be as good as linux or even fbsd :)
<nhaines> It's a fantastic thing for Hurd development to proceed to.  What fun that must be!  I might just study MINIX next year myself.  :)
<nhaines> But being "right" isn't a guarantee of success.
<Macer> yeah but the main issue is there seems to be no need for a new opened kernel
<Macer> you already have two mature developed ones to build off of
<nhaines> There might be, if the kernels do things differently.
<nhaines> And there's only one way to find out really.  :)
<Macer> haha.. yeah well. i suppose.
<nhaines> Besides, things can be worthwhile just for the fun of doing them.
<Macer> but right now it seems that ubuntu is leading the charge in the expansion of a linux distribution
<Macer> at least as far as the consumer is concerned
<nhaines> They're pushing hard on the desktop, the phone, and the cloud.  They're doing things no one else is.
<Macer> it seems to have a steady single direction... this is an area where a community hinders progresss
<nhaines> I personally find Unity to be the best desktop I've ever used.
<Macer> it's decent. i mean ... they all have their pluses and minuses
<Macer> the mobile part tho. that will be interesting
<Macer> especially if ubuntu can manage to make itself an alternative on existing devices like it has done with the nexus 4
<Macer> this is something i begged the maemo devs to do  when they were working on the cssu
<nhaines> Unity on mobile isn't perfect, but it's really, really pleasant.
<Macer> because without newer hardware you eventually die
<Macer> no mobile experience is perfect
<nhaines> But Ubuntu's not trying to be an alternative on existing devices.
<Macer> nhaines: well it should be.. i understand they are also making their own hw
<nhaines> I highly suspect that once we get shipping Ubuntu devices, Canonical will drop all Nexus development.
<nhaines> It absolutely shouldn't be.
<Macer> but an alternative option on pre-existing devices only helps
<nhaines> Unfortunately, every phone model is entirely different.
<nhaines> It's a massive waste of development time.
<Macer> i don't think so. especially if you run into manufacturers who wish to make that an option
<nhaines> I could seem them picking one Nexus phone and one tablet just to keep a reference Android platform.  But the goal's always been to have dedicated devices.
<Macer> when trying to wedge into pre-existing established eco-systems.. more is better regardless of how it is done ;)
<nhaines> I don't doubt it'd be useful.  But every single phone is entirely different hardware wise, porting is *extremely* hard, and Canonical has missed pretty much every single deadline they've ever announced.
<Macer> lol
<Macer> yeah i guess that's true .. but like i said. if they had manufacturer support then that would be cool
<nhaines> So I think they're going to continue to focus their development in a way that's going to help them get the OS running.
<Macer> i mean if say samsung decides to hand them devs....
<nhaines> "Manufacturer support" means the OEM does the port themselves.
<Macer> sure but in a lot of instances the oem has contributed a lot to the base code as well
<nhaines> I don't know of any such instances.
<nhaines> Besides, the base code is pretty self-contained.
<Macer> oracle with btrfs ?
<Macer> ;)
<Macer> until they ruined the world by buying sun
<Macer> not really the same type of scenario but still similar
<Macer> i'm sure samsung has contributed SOMETHING to android
<nhaines> Only drivers, I'm sure.
<nhaines> Most of which aren't redistributable.
<nhaines> Samsung's spent most of their time rewriting the Android shell.
<Macer> well there is something that samsung can bring to them
<Macer> investment money :)
<nhaines> They don't do that either.  :)
<Macer> lol
<Macer> well.. there is one good thing about ubuntu
<Macer> it's going up against mobile operating systems which have gotten a bit stale
<Macer> ios and android haven't really done much fresh in the past 3 years or so
<Macer> other than gimmicky type things like a thumb reader or ui enhancements
<nhaines> Haven't used Android 4.3 then?
<Macer> and they have fallen far from their peak interest when they first came out
<Macer> no i have. i mean there really isn't much that screams this is fresh and new to me tho
<nhaines> It's night and day from 4.0.
<nhaines> Besides, when they first came out, iPhones and Android phones were both rare. Now they're practically all you can buy.  So I don't think they've fallen from their peak either.  :)
<Macer> i said peak interest
<Macer> if ubuntu touch came out in 2007 it wouldn't have had a chance in hell ;)
<nhaines> I think the fact that people are only buying Androids or iPhones proves that interest has only been growing.
<nhaines> Besides, OSes aren't supposed to be exciting.  They're supposed to get out of the way.  It's apps that should be exciting.
<Macer> no it just means prices have been dropping and availability has increased as well as population and new consumers coming of age
<Macer> not to mention that a lot of iphones are sold in pkg deals
<Macer> as are android phones
<Macer> nhaines: sure.. but a new look and feel is always pleasant as well... people like fresh things
<Macer> and the os' ui dictates that to its apps
<nhaines> Oh no they don't.
<Macer> haha... tell that to people who thought the gaudy new golden iphone was awesome :D
<Macer> but then again
<Macer> it has to be fresh and new.... and functional
<nhaines> Everyone hated OS X, everyone hated Windows Vista, everyone hated Windows 8, everyone hated GNOME 3, everyone hated KDE 4, everyone hated Unity...
<nhaines> No one likes fresh things.  :)
 * Macer points at windows 8 hehe
<Macer> i liked kde 4
<nhaines> Windows 8 works fantastically.
<Macer> people have a valid bripe against vista and windows 8 tho :)
<Macer> yeah i thought so too
<Macer> well.. it works great on a touch screen
<Macer> the big problem with win8 was the overabundance of legacy desktops and laptops
<nhaines> No one has a valid gripe against Windows 8.  They made the Start Menu full-screen.  That's practically the only difference.
<nhaines> I'm using it on a legacy laptop.  Works fine.
<Macer> i mean the metro apps
<nhaines> Me too.
<Macer> it doesn't feel natural pointing and clicking around them
<nhaines> Sure it does.  They're good for Netflix and Hulu and tablety things.
<Macer> nor does it feel natural roaming the mouse all over the place just to grab a charm
<Macer> but on a touch screen it's awesome
<nhaines> You throw the mouse at a corner and move down.  Charms are as simple as the Unity Launcher.
<Macer> i have a surface rt. i don't have any complaints about it
<nhaines> Although the left side to switch apps does annoy me.  :P
<Macer> nhaines: i didn't say it was difficult.. i just said it felt unnatural
<nhaines> And I disagree.
<Macer> to each their own. i couldn't stand win8 on a legacy desktop
<Macer> i wound up just doing what everybody else did.. get some fake start menu and turn it into something tha twas as close to win7 as possible
<nhaines> The only thing I use charms for on a legacy desktop is to shut down, where it's far more convenient than ever before.
<Macer> and completely bypass metro altogether
<Macer> and i went into it big.. surface rt, windows phone, xbox one
<Macer> i think the metro interface is good on those devices
<Macer> on a legacy pc it is incredibly annoying
<Macer> especially the way that you no longer have windows so much as you have split screen panes
<nhaines> It can't really be annoying.  It's only meant for fullscreen apps.
<Macer> if they ever lose the old desktop they need to rename it to Microsoft Panes
<nhaines> And if you're not running those... well...
<nhaines> Although the Windows 8.1 interface update does make things look a lot more traditional.
<Macer> well to be honest... on the rt... i almost never use the desktop
<Macer> i use it for office and that's it
<Macer> the rest i use metro stuff and it's great
<nhaines> I think Ubuntu's software convergence is going to far more compelling if they manage to pull it off.
<Macer> on my desktop (when i actually used win8 on it) ... .i was considering just going out and getting a touchscreen monitor lol
<Macer> sure. especially if that docking cradle works well ;)
<Macer> to be honest.. the typical consumer (minus hard core gamer) should have been using arm based small profile desktops for years
<Macer> heh
<Macer> like 70% of the general population isn't editing video and music or playing games that require 8 video cards
<nhaines> We'll just have to see how things go.  I'm not sure a standalone phone will drive as much Ubuntu adoption as I think Canonical is hoping.  But maybe if it's popular enough and brings in money it doesn't matter.
<Macer> well i said this earlier. the big problem is when it gets bad reviews because joe user tries to use one and blogs that it totally sucks because it doesn't do everything an android phone can do heh
<nhaines> I doubt it.  They're selling to geeks first.  I think that's probably the best way to do it.
<Macer> which is probably why it's a good thing you have to use a nexus now
<Macer> yeah but how can you gauge geekness? there's levels to these things
<Macer> lots of "geeks" are just hipsters :)
<nhaines> If you're willing to go online and buy a non-subsidized phone from a website without seeing it in stores, you qualify.
<Macer> i don't know about that. some people just want things to have things because they want to be the first to have one
<Macer> without knowing what they're getting into
<Macer> * see children as an example :D
<Macer> they'll get sucked up faster than they can be produced... then get sold on ebay for $2000
<nhaines> I donno about that.  The Edge didn't sell either.
<Macer> then get a bunch of bad reviews because someone couldn't find flappy bird
<Macer> the edge was never produced ;)
<nhaines> Because it didn't sell.
<Macer> if it's tangible it will sell heh
<nhaines> I suppose we'll see.
<nhaines> Anyway, my article's written and submitted, and I've been writing all day so it's time to find some alcohol, put on Netflix, and then go to sleep!
<Macer> yah. we sound like two guys determining how the upcoming nba trades will go heh
<Macer> have a good night
<nhaines> It was fun though.  :)
<nhaines> Thanks, and you too!
<henno> hi there. i have a lg google nexus 4 and i tested 14.10 from the developer tree. is there a recommendation which version to install when you want it as stable and fancy as possible?
<ogra_> use --channel ubuntu-touch/devel for ubuntu-device-flash ...
<ogra_> these are the latest images that got QA testing ... they still have bugs but not as severe that you cant use the phone as a daily driver
<ogra_> if you want the very latest you can use ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed ... that has the latest and greatest bugs and code ... and can be non-functional at times
<henno> does hannel ubuntu-touch/devel also rely on 14.10?
<henno> channel
<ogra_> yes
<henno> there are other versions as well aren't they?
<henno> like 13.10
<ogra_> this is what most people use for daily dogfooding the system
<ogra_> well, given that we have no final release yet going backwards in releases just means that you will have less features ... but yeah, we have a 13.10 image somewhere (i wouldnt recommend using it)
<henno> i have one big problem using the version from the proposed channel .. phone callers complain about bad audio quality.. is this already known?
<ogra_> the devel image we have today will be the base for the two phones that will go to market in the second half of the year
<ogra_> so this one gety the most attention regarding fixes and quality
<henno> so is there a version which is known working nicely on my google nexus 4?
<ogra_> i heard someone complain about that before, funnily it work just fine here
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, do we have a bug open for "bad audio quality during calls" ?
<ogra_> henno, well, the devel channel is the best you can try atm.
<popey> davmor2: how do you mean?
<henno> maybe different revisions of hardware of the nexus4?
<henno> ok - i will try the devel channel then at first.
<ogra_> no, i dont think there are many different revisions ... i know the case got an update once (with little rubber knobs on the back so it doesnt slide off the table all the time) but i dont think the silicon was changed
<henno> i have an image installed from the proposed devel channel and did  several updates - i am using it now for about 2 months or so.. all callers complain about bad audio quality. i can hear them pretty well.
<nhaines> henno: might be worth doing a clean install.
<nhaines> ogra_: is it the 'utopic' images that are going to form the basis of the shipping phones?  I just said it was 'trusty' in an article I sent to my editor.  :P
<ogra_> yes, it will be utopic
<nhaines> She just confirmed receipt 8 minutes ago.  Guess I have an email to write.  :)
<ogra_> we'll likely take a snapshot at some point and stabilize that ...
<henno> i don't have dual boot installed - i wiped everything and installed it cleanly. what was kinda crappy was the installation of the proprietary radio image. is there a special image i need to use?
<ogra_> (in parallel in the snapshot and archive)
<ogra_> henno, you should best start off the latest android build
<ogra_> oem unlock that ... then boot it once fully into android ...
<ogra_> ... then use ubuntu-device-flash to flash it
<henno> i have read the howtos. thanx.
<ogra_> :)
<henno> ok i will do that - though i really don't like to install android again.. *sigh
<henno> :-)
<ogra_> well, that guarantees you to have the same radio etc that everyone else uses
<ogra_> it could well be that your former audio issues came from there
<nhaines> This reminds me that my Nexus 5 is broken and can't record video, and I should probably reflash the entire thing, sigh.
<henno> ok. i will try that now.
<ogra_> nhaines, nothing can record video ... why would the N5 be different
<nhaines> ogra_: Android problem, actually.
<ogra_> this feature is still in development ... ;)
<ogra_> oh, you use dual boot, right
<nhaines> Well, Nexus 5 doesn't have sound support.  ;)
<ogra_> oh, i thought it has some
<nhaines> Although to be honest I haven't had a chance to test phone calls yet.
<ogra_> just bad quality
<nhaines> Audio playback works badly, although it sometimes does start working perfectly briefly.
<ogra_> (someone with the device should really send a patch :P )
<nhaines> Oh, if I had any idea how these phones worked I would.  :)
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks, got my article corrected.  ;)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> doing it on trusty would mean doing the work twice in two releases ... (one of them being behind wouldnt help either)
<nhaines> Oh sure, it's just that all the announcements were pretty clear about trusty forming the basis of the new hardware.
<ogra_> well, then we would potentially have to use an older Qt etc
<nhaines> I'm a little nervous about the new header design, but otherwise I think it's all shaping up pretty well.
 * ogra_ wont comment on the new header design ... 
<ogra_> <- not a fan
<nhaines> Well sure, neither am I.  :)  It's a bit busy and I have no doubt that developers will just ignore the design patterns.
<nhaines> It solves the "back button" issue.... but I hate the position.  So I donno.  I'll have to wait and see how it shapes up.  :)
<ogra_> i dont mind having it for rarely used options ... menus etc
<zyga> jhodapp: hey
<ogra_> i am massively concerned about the back button and about the fact that webapps will end up with two headers ...
<jhodapp> zyga, hi
<zyga> jhodapp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1321203 media hub crashes a few times per second on my box
<ogra_> if your webapp is just a container around a mobile site these always come with a header already
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321203 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub-server constantly crashes" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> Oh?  I don't think I've heard about the webapp thing.  Although I know that *my* webapp broke in 14.04 with the switch to oxide.
<ogra_> jhodapp, is media-hub already seeded on desktop ?
<nhaines> Haven't had time to fix it yet, but hopefully next week after my installfest...
<zyga> ogra_: ubuntu-desktop-next
<jhodapp> ogra_, shouldn't be
<ogra_> ah
<jhodapp> zyga, you installed it on your desktop?
<ogra_> well, that might indeed have some issues without the codecs in the container :)
<zyga> jhodapp: yeah
<ogra_> jhodapp, we have a unit8 desktop now
<zyga> jhodapp: unity 8 actually works okay
<jhodapp> zyga, not supported yet
<zyga> jhodapp: then fix the package to not be installed :)
<jhodapp> zyga, it's definitely going to crash, immediately
<ogra_> Laney, ^^^ i guess thats something to unseed for now
<zyga> jhodapp: why?
<jhodapp> zyga, it's trying to make android calls
<ogra_> there are no HW codecs
<zyga> ah :)
<zyga> I see
<jhodapp> zyga, it should only be seeded in touch
<ogra_> jhodapp, it is the touch seed :)
<Laney> ogra_: hmm?
<Laney> ogra_: feel free to fix the seeds
<ogra_> jhodapp, the desktop team is building an iso based on it ... but for i86 desktop
<ogra_> *x86
<nhaines> Ooh, did that get approved?  :)
<ogra_> i think it exists already
<jhodapp> ogra_, ok, so what's the issue then?
<zyga> anyway, seems like it should depend on some un-installable android-magic-foobar package
<ogra_> jhodapp, well, it runs the touch session plainy on a PC
<zyga> jhodapp: you can install it, you shouldn't be able to if it's not ever going to work on x86 right now
<jhodapp> zyga, ogra_: why are we trying to install the touch image on an x86 desktop?
<ogra_> identical to what we have on the phone ... but no android container involved
<zyga> jhodapp: I'm not, the ubuntu-*desktop*-next package is clearly meant for desktops
<ogra_> jhodapp, because the desktop team uses it as a base for their unity8 desktop development
<zyga> jhodapp: and it's not an image, it's a package I installed on utopic desktop
<ogra_> jhodapp, this image will become ubuntu-desktop eventually
<ogra_> right, there is also a package ypou could install since trusty
 * zyga sees this as a simple missing dependency bug
<ogra_> nope
<zyga> well, kind of
<ogra_> its a seed bug :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, zyga: I'll let you two figure this out :)
<zyga> seems like dbus call going to a uninstalled service
<zyga> it's okay for the service to be un-installable on certain environments
<zyga> but I doubt I'm the only person who has that running now
<ogra_> jhodapp, well, it should better be fixed by making media-hub actually work for the usecase ;)
<nhaines> unity8-desktop-session-mir is the trusty package.  :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, exactly, but that's after RTM :)
<ogra_> changing the seed can just be a workaround
<ogra_> yeah
<jhodapp> zyga, so I'm going to mark this as won't fix for media-hub
<Laney> there aren't any isos yet
<zyga> jhodapp: hmm
<Laney> I'm slightly surprised that people are installing it ;-)
<zyga> jhodapp: that's also causing upstart to consume all ram
<ogra_> ah, but there will be soon i guess :)
<Laney> but it shouldn't be possible to get into this state really
<zyga> jhodapp: I'd like to see a better resolution
<Laney> so there is clearly still a bug
<zyga> jhodapp: one that doesn't clobber everyone who by now have that installed
<ogra_> Laney, well, the package bregma did exists since trusty already
<jhodapp> zyga, there will be, you're just too early to use media-hub on the desktop
<Laney> yes, that's not this though is it
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> ogra_: will you fix the seed?
 * ogra_ never looked at the PC wor4ld ... no idea :)
<zyga> jhodapp: so make it broken and not installable, there's no other way IMHO
<Laney> I don't know exactly what you're referring to, seems easier if you do it
<ogra_> Laney, i can take a look, yes
<Laney> ty
<ogra_> we'll need to drop all multimedia stuff though
<jhodapp> zyga, seems ogra_ will take a look
<zyga> jhodapp: mind you, media-hub-server crashes seem to trigger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1321204
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321204 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart (session) consumes almost 3GB of memory after 24 hours of uptime" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> ogra_: anything I can do to help?
<Laney> can the upstart job be fixed to not start in this situation?
<Laney> if it's available in the archive people can install it ...
<jhodapp> zyga, yeah, seems if an upstart job in this case keeps crashing and restarting a new instance that triggers that bug
<zyga> yeah, I think so too
<ogra_> Laney, i would recommend a package for such hacks you ship specifically in these seeds ... with override files that disable it
<Laney> no
<Laney> I don't want to perpetuate hacks all over the place
<ogra_> Laney, on the phone we have lxc-android-config for exactly that purpose ... slowly reducing the number of hacks as we go
<ogra_> you dont put them all over the place
<ogra_> keep them in one place :)
<Laney> I mean hacks for all of the broken packages
<Laney> just fix it at source
<ogra_> (and get rid of them)
<Laney> in this case we have 'start on started dbus' and 'respawn limit unlimited'
<ogra_> Laney, you wont see any fix for that
<Laney> it's okay to have built a program which crashes and respawns forever?
<Laney> i don't think so
<ogra_> on the phone you want to have unlimited respawning
<ogra_> (and no crashes ;) )
<jhodapp> indeed
<nhaines> I'll take unlimited memory on my phone and no crashes too.
<Laney> if it doesn't crash you don't need unlimited respawning
<ogra_> if it hits a corner case you want it always to come vback
<zyga> unlimited respawns => battery overheat => explosion/burns => lawsuit
<ogra_> there is no easy way to restart it on a phone
<jhodapp> Laney, media-hub-server will get better and better but I'll almost guarantee there will always be crash situations given the vast array of input files and situations it handles
<ogra_> on the PC it wont even be supported for quite a while still
<Laney> so make the start on condition reflect that
<ogra_> based on something like xsession perhaps
<ogra_> your session has a special name, right ?
<ogra_> differing from the phone one
<Laney> do it positively
<ogra_> jhodapp, we could add "xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch" to the start on stanza in the upstart job ...
<Laney> so use the phone name instead of "not this bad one"
<Laney> if I install it on xubuntu I don't want to get a broken system either
<ogra_> right
<jhodapp> ogra_, yeah that could work...can you test that?
<Laney> but unseeding too sounds good as it's a waste of space otherwise
<Laney> cheers ;-)
<ogra_> jhodapp, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/media-hub/do-not-start-on-desktop/+merge/220218
<jhodapp> ogra_, let me take a look
<jhodapp> ogra_, still starts on touch then?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> tested that
<jhodapp> ogra_, cool, let me try it on flo
<kenvandine> ted, would you think i'm evil for proposing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/upstart-app-launch/exec_even_nodisplay
<jhodapp> ogra_, still works for me too, approved
<ogra_> good
<jhodapp> ogra_, we need to get that into a silo then
<ogra_> yeah
<jhodapp> ogra_, silo's are annoying for small changes like this :)
<Laney> dput!
<kenvandine> ted, note i don't actually care if you think i'm evil... but is it a bad idea?  :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1306656
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306656 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OSK does not get displayed after a suspend/resume" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, looks like Elleo had a look but not clear yet
<chuckyanutsup> g'day folks. I was wondering if there was a way to get changes to /etc/fstab to persist on reboot, and to be able to stream media from a network share
<chuckyanutsup> I've managed to mount the share, but it doesn't persist on reboot and the mounted files can be copied but don't stream
<ogra_> not easily, fstab is generated during boot
<ogra_> (if you talk about a phone/tablet)
<chuckyanutsup> yeah, nexus 5 (I know it's not officially supported yet)
<ogra_> well, even if it was, that doesnt change the facts :)
<ogra_> i would go with a script or create an upstart job for this
<ogra_> (indeed that requires to make the image writable etc)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks dude
<chuckyanutsup> Is there an autostart folder? I had a look but couldn't see one
<Elleo> pmcgowan, davmor2: yep, still need to dig into that more; will try to have another look during the sprint
<chuckyanutsup> thanks orga_ I didn't know fstab was generated on boot. Is there somewhere I can find more info on what is and isn't called/generated on boot?
<ogra_> not easily without digging through all the code :)
<ogra_> the fstab specifically is pulled from android ... merged with the ubuntu bits and then put in place before the actual switch to the rootfs ... that specific code lives in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<chuckyanutsup> is there a known folder like autostart that I can use to call scripts?
<ogra_> you can create an upstart job ...
<ogra_> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<chuckyanutsup> sweet :) thank you
<mandel> slangasek, I'm looking at the bug you reported with system image updates, I'm quite sure they will not work in the emulator
<mandel> slangasek, I'll do my best to get more info about what is going on
<pete-woods> Cimi: hi, just wanted to check that everything for the infographics API side was okay?
<Cimi> pete-woods, think it is, I got into another bug but I'm again on it
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, cool, don't hesitate to ping me if anything's broken / weird
<cwayne1> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> cwayne: hi
<pete-woods> cwayne1: also hi
<cwayne1> oops sorry
<cwayne1> huh, wonder why theres two of me
<cwayne1> pete-woods: I was wondering how we could add fake chinese data to the infographic
<cwayne1> as in english the number goes first (4 calls made today), but it seems in chinese, the number may be in the middle of the string
<pete-woods> cwayne: well with fake data, there won't be any translation files installed
<pete-woods> cwayne1: your test data comes from a small binary run at startup or something doesn't it?
<pete-woods> you could always add chinese translations for it?
<cwayne1> hmm yeah
<pete-woods> the usermetrics service attempts to translate all the strings for each data source using gettext
<pete-woods> you could also just hack it by changing the input just to be in chinese
<pete-woods> although obviously that would mean that if you set the phone to english, the infographics would still be in chinese
<cwayne1> right
<cwayne1> hmm, i guess ill try and take a look at the script we have to add data at startup
<pete-woods> you just need to make sure you set the gettext domain when you use the libusermetricsinput API
<pete-woods> it's one of the parameters
<cwayne1> pete-woods: what would i need to set it to?
<pete-woods> cwayne1: whatever the domain is for the translations you add
<pete-woods> it's totally arbitrary, and usually == the name of your application
<pete-woods> just needs to be the same at each end, and not collide with an existing domain
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok qt5-beta2 PPA now has also rebuilds of qtubuntu, qtubuntu-camera (not installed on device nowadays?), qtubuntu-media and qtvideo-node, but camera or video playback still don't work
<Mirv> jhodapp: you can see the list of packages at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages?field.series_filter=utopic
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok I'd have to take a look at the debug output to see why it's not working
 * ogra_ wonders why colors look so different between flo and mako ... i have the same carousel graphics on both devices but flo is a lot more differentiated 
<Mirv> jhodapp: media-hub.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7492720/
<jhodapp> Mirv, can you run that again: "stop media-hub; GST_DEBUG=*:4 CORE_UBUNTU_MEDIA_SERVICE_VIDEO_SINK_NAME=mirsink media-hub-server"
<Mirv> jhodapp: as phablet user, or as root? I'm getting that media-hub is unknown job
<jhodapp> phablet
<Mirv> so /sbin/initctl stop probably?
<Mirv> yeah that works
<jhodapp> Mirv, stop media-hub doesn't work for you?
<Mirv> jhodapp: no, no such command as phablet user for me, I need to do /sbin/initctl stop media-hub, which works
<Mirv> jhodapp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7492743/ - this is after launching video player, which launches as a black screen but nothing happens.
<jhodapp> Mirv, interesting...I must have something in my environment that has that mapped
<jhodapp> ok
<Mirv> jhodapp: more output after where that previous cut ends is at: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7492754/ (after some time, and clicking around a bit)
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok
<jhodapp> Mirv, that looks ok, I'd have to dig into it deeper
<Mirv> jhodapp: do you think you'd have time for that at some point this week?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu & Mac OSX | http://askubuntu.com/q/469587
<kenvandine> ted, ping
<cwayne1> is the latest -proposed known broken?
<cwayne1> i can't get past the bootloader
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> seb128, hey
<seb128> mhr3, your unity-scopes-api made unity-scopes-click/unity8 tests unhappy
<seb128> mhr3, pitti/Mirv/etc are talking about deleting your update in #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> I figured out I would let you know ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, would be nice how/why are they unhappy
<seb128> mhr3, you might want to join #ubuntu-devel
<Mirv> oh right mhr3 is not there :)
<mhr3> nice to know
<Mirv> mhr3: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<Mirv> failed tests QueryTest.testAddAvailableAppsPushesResults + QueryTest.testDuplicatesFilteredOnPackageName
<Saviq> is anyone else's flo and manta disabling wifi on boot?
<ogra_> Saviq, manta is a known driver issue ...
<ogra_> flo is known for doing it after a fresh flash but should work fine after this ...
<ogra_> (you need to enable it once after OTA or virgin flashing)
<Saviq> ogra_, how about brightness, the auto brightness logic seems to be borked on flo and manta for me - *and* you can't override it with the slider unless you turn auto off, which I think isn't the case on mako (or the designed behaviour)
<ogra_> hmm, havent noticed that before ... mine is always on auto and i dont play with the slider ... but now that you mention it, yeah, behaves oddly
<ogra_> mako definitely takes eth slider value as a base for the auto setting
<ogra_> flo doesnt
<Mirv> oSoMoN_: oxide seems happy with Qt 5.3 (armhf still building) https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+sourcepub/4187037/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> I'll try a rebuild of the browser after it finishes
<oSoMoN_> Mirv, nice! thanks
<ubu-tester> I installed the recommended Utopic build, was this incorrect if I was looking to play with the desktop / slimport feature?
<ubu-tester> Is this only available in a specific build channel?
<slangasek> mandel: ah right, I forgot we hadn't sorted out letting system-image work on the emulator.  Still, shouldn't the udm pieces be working?  I'm concerned about whether this problem also affects the phones
<mandel> slangasek, phones are working with no problem nevertheless I'm looking into it as it is a critical bug
<slangasek> ok
<mandel> slangasek, I have not been able to reproduce it and seems just to happen in the test suit from system image updates
<mandel> slangasek, and the error you got was correct, there is no space in /tmp for the download, I recognize that the sentence in the log uses very bad english
<slangasek> evidently I didn't read the right part of the log to see that :)
<balloons> ping jdstrand, so keeping our conversation going from yesterday. I would have to hardcode the directory I want to write to in the app armor policy?
<ubu-tester> Hmmm the devel-custsomized channel didnt seem to have this feature either
<slvn_> Hello ! I am looking for generous lander, that could land that branch : https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/ld-library-path/
<slvn_> It's important has I want to port/develop native application for UbuntuTouch on tablet/smartphone
<slvn_> and this allows an app to access the .so libraries of its own package
<slvn_> basically ... export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for Tablets on Surface Pro x.x | http://askubuntu.com/q/469710
<fsdafsd> hello is someone here?
<dobey> only the wind
<Ali__> hi?
<Ali__> how to install Ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> Ali__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<slvn_> hello,  I have a question  about the process of branch integration in ubuntu-touch.
<slvn_> I would like this branch to be integrated https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/ld-library-path/
<slvn_> the owner has not the time  to integrate it
<slvn_> If that's *only* a merge, I believe I can do it
<achiang> do we have any tutorials on manually packaging a click package? our dev docs assume you'll use the IDE
<achiang> or alternatively, i'm happy to get the source to IDE and read the relevant script that calls the click binaries... can someone give me a pointer?
<ogra_> achiang, there were some about building webapps manually ... i forgot where
 * ogra_ has never used the IDE ... and i have the most apps in the store afaik 
<cwayne1> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/
<achiang> ogra_: ok, how do i do it? :) this page doesn't give any examples of how to actually use the tools - http://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
 * achiang goes to read cwayne1's link
<achiang> ah, that page is pretty good
<ogra_> achiang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494246/
<achiang> ogra_: danke!
<ogra_> three text files and a png
<ogra_> for qml apps you simply ship the .qml file in teh package dir and adjust the Exec line of the .desktop
<ogra_> at least thats how i do it :)
<achiang> ogra_: i'm experimenting with a pure c++ program
<ogra_> ah, well, put the binary there then
<ogra_> and call it from the Exec line
<ogra_> trivial... as long as you build it static at least ... once you actually hook into the framework i would go with the IDE
<ogra_> you *can* use your own shared libs in your click  as soon as ted lands the fix that slvn_ above referred to ...
<achiang> where is ted? :P
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/ld-library-path/ is the merge
<ogra_> well ... https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/ld-library-path/+merge/217832
<ogra_> is actually the MP
<slvn_> ogra_  ...  yeah 2 users of LD_LIBRARY_PATH in Ubuntu :)
<ogra_> slvn_, there are surely more ... they just dont come on IRC and give up at some point :P
<ted> I'll probably get to starting to land that today.
<ted> Pay bootstrapping and then landings.
 * ogra_ hugs ted 
<dobey> how does one do fat packages though? Can't have the Exec= trying to run an amd64 binary on an armhf phone
<slvn_> orga_,  yep, I am just kidding.  but sometime, it's no so obvious
<slvn_> ted, that would be great ..
<ogra_> dobey, dd if=/dev/zero of=package/fat-file bs=1M count=300 ... that makes the package really fat :P
<ogra_> (i think you meant cross packages ... fat is not arch specific afaik)
<ogra_> (just more featureful)
<achiang> ogra_: i think you mean if=/dev/carbs
<ogra_> heh
<cwayne1> ha
<cwayne1> achiang: i had so many carbs today, it was glorious
<achiang> cwayne1: i ate pizza today
<dobey> ogra_: i mean fat as in all the binaries for all the archs
<dobey> carbs are great. especially when distilled or fermented
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, i dont think that exists in more than someones head yet
<dobey> :-/
<nhaines> Ooh, what's in the new infographics?
<taiebot> Hello all Is it safe to downgrade to a previous devel version of UT. Would like to go back before r16 to see if my gsm would work again.
<ogra_> taiebot, gsm ?
<ogra_> taiebot, that only works after you have been 20-40 min outdoors anyway
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sorry, i was reading gps
<ogra_> ignore me
<ogra_> you can use the --revision option with ubuntu-device-flash
<Isidore_ducasse> Hi all
<achiang> ted: is the desktop file format for touch apps documented anywhere?
<achiang> ted: trying to grok what X-Ubuntu-Touch=true actually means...
<ted> achiang, At one point we were looking at separating out apps, but I don't think anyone is using that field today.
<ted> achiang, I think the only field that is really important is the sidestage hint.
<ted> achiang, Well, important on tablet/desktop.
<achiang> ted: ok, thanks
<Isidore_ducasse> I've been trying to install ubuntu touch to my Sony Xperia tablet Z following instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/pollux
<Isidore_ducasse> Couldn't get it working though
<ted> To correct, the only custom field that we're using. Exec and Name are important :-)
<achiang> got it
<Isidore_ducasse> Am I in the correct place to ask for help ?
<achiang> ted: do we have tools to create the manifest.json?
<ted> achiang, QtCreator :-)
<ted> achiang, I don't know of any others besides Vi
<ogra_> Isidore_ducasse, try to contact the porter ... there should be a link to his/her launchpad page on that wikipage
<ted> achiang, There are some verification tools in the click verification package.
<ogra_> vi FTW !
<achiang> ted: i'm happy to manually edit, but just want to know what the options are
<Isidore_ducasse> ok Tanks ogra_
<ted> achiang, Sure, I also always expect you're writing up slides for some presentation :-)
<achiang> i guess i can just copy/pasta the minimal manifest that is on the "packaging web apps" page and that ogra pasted
<ogra_> yeah
<achiang> ted: this time i'm actually trying to package an app (although manually, without the IDE)
<ogra_> it definitely works fine
 * ted 's world view is crushed
<ogra_> you want to have a different apparmor setup than my stuff rthough
<ogra_> (app.json in my paste)
<achiang> well, i've already selected the 'unconfined' template
<ogra_> i.e. drop the template line
<achiang> not really sure what the framework key in the manifest does or means
<ogra_> and also the webvviev from the bottom
<ogra_> it means which frameworks your app works with
<ogra_> if you use any bits of the framework thats important
<AlbertA> is there a way to fake receiving an sms in touch?
<AlbertA> or a call?
<ted> AlbertA, You can use ofono-phonesim, but I'm not an expert there.
<achiang> ogra_: i have this - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7494520/
<ogra_> achiang, i.e. webapps with the 13.10 framework default to use webkit ... while the 14.04 one uses oxide
<achiang> ogra_: i don't use the framework at all in my app
<ted> achiang, Think about framework as a dependency, but you only get one.
<ogra_> ah, well and you run unconfined
<ted> achiang, So that you could support only 13.10 or only 14.04 if you choose.
<ogra_> that means you wont be allowed to go into the store
<achiang> ogra_: i'm not going into the store. :)
<ogra_> right, just saying :)
<AlbertA> ted: thanks, I installed but no idea how to use it
<asac> btw, since when do i need an ubuntu one account to update my system image?
<dobey> asac: since forever afaik
<asac> i surely never configured my ubuntu one account
<asac> and i was able to update my system image on phone
<asac> now it doesnt work anymore
<dobey> barry: ^^
<slvn_> Bye !
<barry> asac, dobey that's caused by a change in system settings, where an "update" now tries to both update the system and the apps.  it's the apps talking to the app store that requires the u1 login.  i just found out about this.  (i.e. if you system-image-cli update your phone, you don't need the login)
<dobey> ah
<barry> system-image-dbus doesn't need it either.  it's the ui that invokes s-i-dbus that needs it, iiurc
<asac> barry: ok, is any work underway/planned/done to refine this behavioru?
<barry> *iiuc
<barry> asac: you have to talk to the ui guys
<asac> seb128: ^^
<ogra_> asac, i think thats gatox' area ...
<asac> seb128: system settings should probably be a bit more forgiving if you dont have u1 account setup and still let you update to new system images etc.
<seb128> asac, it's a known working issue, gatox is working on it
<asac> cool
<asac> seb128: will keep my phone in this state and use the cli to upgrade so i can validate that all is great once your fix lands
<ogra_> indeed, we now do all updates in one go ...
<seb128> k
<ogra_> which requires the account for clicks
<asac> so hopefully it will go away
<dobey> hmm, that seems like it also might result in pointless updates
<asac> seb128: i assume we will also improve that we currently have two update buttons?
<asac> seb128: i used the path through "about phone"
<asac> dobey: pointless updates?
<ogra_> yeah, thats hardly avoidable
<ogra_> asac, you get click updates offerd along with an image update that contains the offered clicks
<dobey> ie, if i'm on say image 10 and there is an update to image 20, as well as an update to say, the weather app, but image 20 includes that version of the weather app. it shouldn't install the weather update as well as the image, in that case (but i don't know how to avoid that at the moment)
<ogra_> at least for core apps
<asac> ok
<seb128> asac, is that an issue to have several ways to land on the same screen ?
<asac> seb128: not sure :)
<asac> seb128: i think its better if they do the same thing
<asac> because i found the other update button which didnt work due to no ubuntu one
<asac> and then found the one in about phone that worked
<asac> so guess now that it does both things its fine
<asac> only thing is that the "update" button is directly on the same level where you can find "about phone"
<asac> so its not really two different routes'
<asac> just one extended :)
<taiebot> Thanks ogra trying r15 and i have gsm connection \o/
<achiang> do we install /etc/init/ssh.override by default or something?
<ogra_> achiang, yes
<achiang> ogra_: why?
<achiang> ogra_: we don't install openssh-server by default anyway...
<ogra_> else ssh woould be running all the time on all phones
<ogra_> use the property ;)
<ogra_> we do install openssh-server by default
<achiang> oh, you mean ssh-agent?
<achiang> really?!
<ogra_> yes
<achiang> that's a bit nuts
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> adb shell setprop persist.service.ssh=true
<ogra_> if oyu want it permanently on
<ogra_> adb shell start ssh
<ogra_> for a one timed
<ogra_> *timer
<ogra_> the IDE uses ssh
<achiang> oh, that's interesting
<ogra_> (though via adb forwarding, not over the network)
<AlbertA> ted: I figured it out basedon the auto pilot tests...one can dial the magic number 199
<AlbertA> ted: qdbus --system org.ofono /phonesim org.ofono.VoiceCallManager.Dial "199" "default"
<ogra_> achiang, i would muchly prefer to only ship with ssh and drop adbd to get safer connections (vis usbnet ...) but adb was made a strict requirement
<ogra_> and now most of our tools revolve around it ...
<ogra_> but ssh is used for remote execution of apps by the IDE so we still need to ship it
<achiang> that is quite strange to me
<achiang> do we ship with ssh server on desktop?
<ogra_> well, we have stranger things in the image than a disabled ssh server
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> but you have no way to install it on the phone unless you make the image writable and lose upgradeability support
<ogra_> so it is better to ship it disabled
<achiang> well, that's the weirder part to me -- we don't ship ssh server on desktop but we do on phone ;)
<ogra_> yes, because on desktop we would need to hack it the same way to match our "no ports open by default" policy
<ogra_> its a compromise for people needing/wanting it to not trash their upgradeability
<ogra_> achiang, anyway there are 100s of MB of worse stuff we should care to get rid of from the image before thinking about ssh :)
<achiang> ogra_: let's get rid of them all!
<ogra_> sadly we are way to big thanks to shipping all possible frameworks
<ogra_> like webkit together with oxide etc
<ogra_> while i understand the intention to support the 13.10 frameworks we will soon hit the limit even if we have removed all cruft ... we are way over 500M for the compressed tarball
<ogra_> (and i dont expect Qt 5,3 to become smaller)
<asac> achiang: do you guys have input onw what we should/could wipe from image?
<achiang> asac: hm, actually last time i looked at the utouch seed, i liked it
<achiang> asac: i think it's probably more what ogra_ is talking about... the fact that we have 2 frameworks, etc.
<achiang> or webkit + oxide
<achiang> but as far as the other packages we have, those are fairly reasonable
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> we have a ton of unwanted deps
<dobey> there's a lot of stuff that could be trimmed out, but some of it requires a lot of coordination/work :-/
<ogra_> iirc we have that on the list for the sprint
<mikey85> ok now for me plea
<mikey85> so ikonia has banned me in every Ubuntu channel
<mikey85> I have been falsely accused
<mikey85> I have the logs
<mikey85> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/20/%23ubuntu.txt
<mikey85> that guy was impersonating me
<mikey85> great here comes corey again
<mikey85> corey stop this madness
<mikey85> you and ikonia are working together
<mikey85> You don't own ubuntu
<cwayne1> wut
<ogra_> cwayne1, heh, he was jumping across all #ubuntu-* chanels randomly
<cwayne1> nothing like a little irc drama :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ogra_: do we produce touch images with recommends?
<asac> achiang: not sure how we could go without shipping multiple frameworks in one image over time. think we somehow have to find other ways to save space if space is a concern
<achiang> asac: space isn't at the top of my list right now... i think as long as the proper teams have it in the backs of their minds, that is good enough
<asac> k
<achiang> asac: iow, it's important, but not important enough to drop other things :)
<asac> thats for sure
<Beldar> A little late but some needs their meds, lol. ;)
<Beldar> someone*
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-21
<leemeng0x61> N5 can't make a call. is there any ideas?
<ni738457> any chance we can port touch to any device like the desktop system
<lotuspsychje> ni738457: think there's a simulator for touch
<lotuspsychje> ni738457: so you can run it from ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> ni738457: didnt test myself..
<ni738457> I have seen it. but I am talking about the real thing. how long before we can port it to tablets
<Mirv> davmor2: right, webbrowser has undefined (private) symbol so definitely needs a rebuild and a bit of love
<Mirv> oSoMoN: could you take a look at compiling webbrowser-app against Qt 5.3? bug #1321440
<ubot5> bug 1321440 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser-app fails to build against Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321440
<Mirv> setSharedOpenGLContext seems to have disappeared
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sure, looking
<Mirv> davmor2: sudoku shows a thing that was revealed by UITK unit test already, something made read only. UITK team already had an idea about it. also system settings blank pages seem something that could be fixable in UITK, and probably even tested by their unit tests.
<Mirv> davmor2: so it is so that maybe  the majority of the problems come from a small amount of changes that would need to be tinkered by SDK team
<Mirv> oSoMoN: and thanks!
<nik90_> sergiusens: hey, when you have some time, could you help me with the cmake files?
<davmor2> Mirv: \o/
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I have just created an i386 click chroot, made a QMl/C++ cmake click package and deployed on the x86 emulator. Good job :) thanks for the fix.
<Mirv> could I get acks for a simple build-dep change for qtubuntu, qtubuntu-sensors and signon-ui? I'd like to land them. https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu/fix_sensors_builddep/+merge/219139 | https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu-sensors/fix_sensors_builddep/+merge/219140 | https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/signon-ui/fix_sensors_builddep/+merge/220383
<Mirv> mardy: ^ signon-ui
<Mirv> it'd make doing rebuilds easier
<ybon> anyone able to help me debug that none of my two Nexus4 get Internet access over wifi?
<tvoss> nik90_, around?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: great, thanks for confirming!
<nik90_> tvoss: hi, morning
<tvoss> nik90_, hey, so I just iterated on the hw alarms api based on feedback from rsalveti. The good thing is: We don't need to crossover to android anymore
<tvoss> nik90_, waiting for rsalveti to come online and upload a new android headers package to the archive for CI to pass
<nik90_> tvoss: oh nice
<nik90_> tvoss: I am guessing I still cannot test your MP without charles's MP, right?
<tvoss> nik90_, I would think so
<oSoMoN> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-ftbfs-qt53/+merge/220384
<tvoss> nik90_, but let's check with charles again when he comes online
<nik90_> tvoss: ok
<ogra_> ybon, the promoted image surely has internet access ... we refrained from promoting the proposed image due to broken wlan which has not been fully researched yet (as announced in the daily landing team emails)
<ybon> ogra_: I'm on #28
<ybon> which I think is the last promoted image
<ybon> so I'm not sure to get you right: you meant that it *should* work on this #28 image, or I should wait for upcoming one where it should be fixed?
<ybon> ok, reading the Landing Team image, I see a note about wifi not being fixed :s
<ybon> Landing Team email*
<Laney> is there an ofono dbus api reference for ofono in Ubuntu?
<ogra_> ybon, yes, i mean that it works on #28 ...
<ogra_> ybon, what device is that ?
<ybon> Nexus 4
<ybon> I have two
<ogra_> hmm, definitely works here
<ybon> none has internet access over wifi
<ybon> I'm using a shared wifi from the iMac of my girlfriend, with a WEP 128bits key
<ogra_> weird, we didnt have that with anyone on 28
<ybon> it may be linked to that
<Mirv> thomi: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 for Qt 5.3 Autopilot testing. elopio <- can you give thomi if you had some special AP suites / paramaters that were used with 5.2?
<ogra_> well, if it worked with the former promoted image it should still work
<ybon> BUT I'm talking to you through my Ubuntu laptop which uses this same wifi ;)
<ybon> ogra_: it doesn't work since more than one image
<ybon> not sure when it started failing
<ogra_> oh
<ybon> but around mid-April
<ogra_> we would surely liked a bug for this :)
<ybon> I'm sorry :(
<ogra_> well, you seem to be the only one with probs, only be sorry for yourself ;)
<ybon> hehe, right ;)
<ogra_> but with a but it might be fixed for you today :)
<ogra_> *bug
<ybon> should I submit one now?
<om26er> ogra_, Hi!
<ogra_> yes please :)
<om26er> wowo
<ybon> ok
<ogra_> hey omar
<om26er> bah, I thought you replied that quick to me ;)
<ybon> ogra_: here right https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager ?
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> om26er, lol
<ybon> ok :)
<ogra_> om26er, i will next time :)
<om26er> ogra_, it seems when the battery is pretty low on the phone it tries to start but turns off before even it fully starts, can't we have a better handling of that ?
<om26er> we are preparing a list of critical issues and this is one of those
<ogra_> om26er, we have a bug for shutdown on critical battery that should make sure to shut down with still enough juice to boot again
<om26er> ogra_, whats the critical percentage ?
<ogra_> om26er, but we need design and a UI implementation for that
<ogra_> i think on the bug there was a discussion for about 5% or a bit less
<om26er> ogra_, can you please link the bug ??
<ogra_> android warns you at below 15% ... and i think it shuts down around 3-4
<om26er> ogra_, so design would see "battery critically low' ?
<ogra_> not right now ... after the landing meeting ...
<om26er> ogra_, mind hinting me at the project ?
<om26er> I know you are busy :)
<ogra_> indicator-power i think
<ogra_> its an indicator feature
<om26er> bug 1317858 ?
<ubot5> bug 1317858 in indicator-power "low battery warning missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317858
<om26er> :)::::)
<ogra_> om26er, bug 1317860
<ubot5> bug 1317860 in indicator-power "the phone should switch itself off before completely draining battery" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317860
<ogra_> the ony you linked is for 14% ...
<ogra_> mine is for the shutdown part
<Mirv> thomi: so, I chatted with elopio and the only change he did compared to autopilot's AP runs was to add more suites to the parameters, since not all from the dashboard were included.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, I don’t think my MR that fixes the FTBFS with Qt5.3 should be blocked by silo 5, as it has conditional code that compiles fine both with 5.2 and 5.3
<ybon> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1321650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321650 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "wifi not connecting network on Nexus 4 image #28" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> thanks
<ybon> any command output I should attach to the bug?
<ogra_> i'll tell cyphermox_
<ybon> more than dmesg and iwconfig
<ybon> thank you ogra_ :)
<Mirv> robotfuel: hey there, so maybe you can actually launch the job as well instead of thomi, or how do we proceed? we checked with elopio the paramaters and they'd be here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7496515/
<Mirv> it's just adding system settings and sudoku in addition to the default parameters used in autopilot testing
<ogra_> ybon, syslog too please
<ogra_> and the output of nmcli d
<ogra_> i think that should be sufficient
<ybon> ok
<ybon> wow, syslog is big
<thomi> Mirv: just kicking it off now
<ybon> 5784038 194M -rw-rw-r-- 1 ybon ybon 194M May 21 10:47 nexus4_Yohan_syslog.txt
<ybon> ogra_: 194M :p
<ogra_> fun
<ybon> should I just take last hour?
<ybon> or I can upload it to my ubuntu one
<ybon> (9 days of life of ubuntu one remaining ;) )
<ogra_> you can look for the last boot and rip that bit out into a fresh file
<ybon> ok
<ogra_> you shoudl see something like "rsyslog starting" (or restarting)
<ybon> let me try that
<ybon> ok
<Mirv> thomi: excellent! let's see how it goes
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! The general problem is that there cannot be 2 silos with one component - I can assign a silo for that, but you would have to rebuild the other one as soon as this FTBFS fix lands in the archive
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ah, that’s fine, let’s land the other one first
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so, just make sure to rebuild silo 006 once you release the FTBFS
<sil2100> Ah, ok :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, please don’t assign a silo until 006 has landed, I’ll take care of that right now
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thank you :)
<Elleo> sil2100: came across one new bug testing that enhanced_completion branch; it'll currently insert a space after a full-stop when in a URL or email field, which I'm fairly sure it shouldn't
<Elleo> sil2100: other than that it works really nicely
<Elleo> as soon as that and the suggestion override branch are landed I think auto-complete will actually be usable :)
<om26er> ogra_, and when the battery is fully drained, it still tries to boot instead of just showing a battery icon with a line on it etc
<om26er> does that need design or some change on the android side
<thomi> Mirv: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/144/
<ogra_> om26er, thats a bootloader function ... we dont have source code for that ... we have a plan for stopping the boot half way if we detect an attached power supply but that wont really help much (and fully depends on configurable bootsplash support, we dont even have the non configurable one yet ... if we get the latter for RTM i think we can be happy)
<om26er> ogra_, fingers crossed. But I guess its that important that we'll get it done one way or the other
<ogra_> if you have the resources to work on it :)
<ogra_> (and why is it that important ? if you dont have the battery power and no power supply attached, what would you do anyway ?)
<Allwiner_A10> hi
<Allwiner_A10> its possible to instal ubuntu touch on android device with dual boot function
<ogra_> i think there are some devices where you can do that (nexus mainly though)
<Allwiner_A10> and 2nd question can I istall ubuntu touch only one Nexus series? I see manual install
<ogra_> !devices | Allwiner_A10
<ubot5> Allwiner_A10: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Allwiner_A10> so if CPU on tablet is Allwiner is it half success?
<ogra_> there are somme community prots linked on that wiki page ... but most likely they are old or only half way working
<lotuspsychje> Allwiner_A10: i have touch installed on nexus7 wifi
<bact> Allwiner_A10: multirom works on the nexus 7, 4, 5
<Mirv> robotfuel: does http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=daily-mako/144/console look like autopilot itself could have problems with Qt 5.3?
<lotuspsychje> bact: nexus 10 works also no?
<ogra_> kind oof
<bact> lotuspsychje: not for the multirom product
<ogra_> (not really usable atm ... the browser is pretty broken)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<ogra_> ah, yeah, and not dualboot or multirom
<Allwiner_A10> is there forum/board about ubuntu touch?
<bact> lotuspsychje: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<Mirv> davmor2: oh btw what I was explaining is the when you've lxc-android-config upgrade in the archives after the latest image, you need dpkg --configure -a after apt-get dist-upgrade so that the other packages at least get configured right
<ogra_> (well, not sure, the dualboot app might actually support it, i never tried any kind fo dual boot thing)
<lotuspsychje> bact: im happy with touch on my n7 for now :p
<davmor2> Mirv: yeah you had added it to the notes I think
<lotuspsychje> never going back to android
<ogra_> Allwiner_A10, we have a mailing list
<Allwiner_A10> lotuspsychje: hehe
<ogra_> Allwiner_A10, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<Allwiner_A10> I see only github site
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, right, it was already there
<Allwiner_A10> how to use it launchpa
<ogra_> Allwiner_A10, joing the team ... that makes you member of the mailing list
<beuno> ogra_, it doesn't automatically
<beuno> it's a per-user setting, right?
<ogra_> the archive is on the bottom left
<ogra_> beuno, hmm, i thought it did
<Allwiner_A10> when ubutu douch device will be launch to sell?
<lotuspsychje> this fall normally
<ogra_> second half of the year ... we're trying our best :)
<lotuspsychje> meizu and BQ devices
<ogra_> beuno, oh, you are right ... nontheless team membership is the first step :)
<Allwiner_A10> what will be cost$?
<beuno> so you can make sure you're subscribed here: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<beuno> indeed it is
<ogra_> Allwiner_A10, likely around $300-400 i would assume
<ogra_> i dont think there are final prices yet
<lotuspsychje> those brand devices will develope for their own right?
<ogra_> the HW is at the upper end if mid-class devices ... i would expect a price around that
<Allwiner_A10> I have table 7inch hd720p screen and QuadCore 1.0Ghz and RAM1GB
<Allwiner_A10> i want use linux
<Allwiner_A10> tell me how install and kill android
<Allwiner_A10> i see many distro support ARM cpu on linux
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, they will use the same rootfs image you use on the nexus ... and there is a team inside canonical that works with the vendors indeed
<Allwiner_A10> but I cant find info how to install it
<Allwiner_A10> I didnt cook custom rom for android so I am beginner
<ogra_> Allwiner_A10, well, that only works if the android hardware abstraction layer has been ported for your specific device ... ubuntu touch needs to use the binary drivers from android ... that requires porting work
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: nice! so it will be exchanging ideas?
<ogra_> sure
<lotuspsychje> will be refreshing
<ogra_> these two devices will be a learning experience for both sides ;)
<Allwiner_A10> so I should talk with tablet company for binary driver? and everything will go
<ogra_> Allwiner_A10, you need the android source code for your device ... then you can do a port
<lotuspsychje> and the home users will benefit
<ogra_> yep
<robotfuel> Mirv: I am still in a meeting but I'll look in 30 minutes
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i hope someone fixes terminal apps install
<lotuspsychje> i really miss it
<ogra_> whats broken with it ?
<lotuspsychje> well i want updates and unlocked device to install some stuff
<ogra_> works fine here
<Mirv> robotfuel: thanks
<ogra_> i can install click packages from the terminal app with no issues
<ogra_> if you want more than click packages there is indeed no way arund usingv adb and making the image writable
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: i want regular ubuntu aplications
<ogra_> heh, thats still far out
<lotuspsychje> like nmap and such
<ogra_> ah, terminal apps
<lotuspsychje> yes
<ogra_> these you can run
<leemeng0x61> N5 can't make a call. is there any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: only on unlocked device right
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, yeah, the dpkg db needs to be writable ... so you need to make the image writable ... in which case you indeed lose the system-image update function
<lotuspsychje> i want updates to work :p
<ogra_> they do work ... you could re-package nmap as a click package ;)
<lotuspsychje> is there a simple way to do that?
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has done that yet ... so hard to say how simple it is :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ogra_> cant be too hard though
<lotuspsychje> ok will look into it later dinner now
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<ogra_> enjoy
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<robotfuel> Mirv: maybe autopilot-qt needs to be built with qt5.3? was there an abi change?
<robotfuel> Mirv: can you add https://launchpad.net/autopilot-qt to the ppa?
<Mirv> robotfuel: that might be the cause, I created and kicked https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+recipe/daily-qt53-autopilot-qt now and it should result in autopilot-qt build starting in around 10 minutes
<oSoMoN> sil2100, would you mind publishing silo 006 for me?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I just did
<oSoMoN> Mirv, excellent, thanks!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1321679
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321679 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser-app test failure on armhf with Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks for the quick 5.3 ftbfs fix! it reveals other problems like the test failure I now filed a bug about, though, which might be something that needs to be fixed together with SDK team in UITK. I can see for example "QML VisualDataModel: Error creating delegate" when running it.
<Mirv> zsombi_: ^
<Mirv> oSoMoN: (so, I already did a quick build of it with tests disabled to get armhf binary)
<oSoMoN> ah, good to know, I’ll look into that too
<vesar> hey does anybody know if there is way of taking phone screenshots at the moment?
<ogra_> phablet-screenshot should work ....
<ogra_> make sure to have the latest phablet-tools installed though
<vesar> thanks ogra_ . I'll try it. does it matter which image I have flashed. Does it need to be dev build or something
<ogra_> with the new phablet-tools it should not matter
<ogra_> lool, cjwatson ... since you two are usually discussing and deciding on the frameworks ... can we drop the 13.10 one at some point to get rid of webkit on the image ... i think it adds between 50 and 80MB to the traball atm
<ogra_> *tarball
<ogra_> probably something for next week ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: I expect that would depend pretty heavily on how many apps in the store it breaks
<cjwatson> ogra_: FWIW I used dropping 13.10 as my test case for dropping frameworks yesterday - took out most of the user-installed apps on my device
<ogra_> oh, we dotn have a stroy for that yet, right ?
<ogra_> i.e. uninstalling unsupported apps ... and not showing them in the click scope
<cjwatson> I don't know if the store supports the same app at multiple versions
<cjwatson> but as of last night we have a story for frameworks vanishing
<ogra_> afaik it doesnt yet
<cjwatson> the apps don't get uninstalled, but the click hook code treats them as if they were absent
<cjwatson> which means that they vanish off the app scope, but if a new version arrives then you can upgrade to it
<ogra_> i know about 10% of my apps in the store wouldnt work anymore with webkit gone ... and they are not easily portable either
<ogra_> but i'm willing to give them up :)
<ogra_> not sure how other app devs think about that though
<ogra_> we're at 507M for the armhf tarball ... and 535 for x86 ... on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> luckily system-image recompresses with xz ... which is why we dont hit the 500M limit of the partition yet
<ogra_> but we're pretty tight on space since oxide got added
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> cjwatson, where do the zips come from ? i though you removed that code
<ogra_> (we dont want them)
<cjwatson> that's curious, I did
<Tassadar> zombie ZIPs!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, thes seem to be recent ... judging by the timestamps
<cjwatson> oh, look at the timestamp
<Tassadar> people are still trying to install those, btw
<cjwatson> I removed the code more recently than that
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> now, they've been copied over to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/, but I can remove those manually and it'll be a one-time thing
<ogra_> heh, i linked current
<ogra_> i meant to link pending
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> done
<ogra_> thanks
<Mirv> robru: autopilot-qt has rebuilt now in the PPA, you could kick the gatekeeper job (with the same parameters as the previous run)
<Mirv> doh, I mean robotfuel but he's gone
<thomi> Mirv: I'll do it, sure
<Mirv> thomi: thanks! let's see if there's still a problem.
<thomi> Mirv: is there a reason you don't want to run all the test suites?
<thomi> the parameters I was linked to before was missing some suites - want to make sure that was intentional before kicking it off again
<thomi> Mirv: I kicked them all off: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/145/
<Mirv> thomi: the description for "ALL" lacked ubuntu-system-settings and sudoku, so I copy-pasted the description of "ALL" and added those two (and u-s-s .deb to the testpackages)
<Mirv> thomi: if something was still lacking, then yes the idea was to run all the same suites as image dashboard
<Mirv> thank you
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 36, now that 006 has landed?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure! Im on lunch now, but let me try that through phone ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no urgency, enjoy your lunch :)
<ubu-tester> I installed the recommended Utopic build, was this incorrect if I was looking to play with the desktop / slimport feature?
<ubu-tester> Is this only available in a specific build channel?
<bact> ubu-tester: eta, april 2020
<ubu-tester> lol
<AskUbuntu> USB MODEM NOT WORKING AFTER UPGRADING TO 14.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/470079
<bact> bot?
<Mirv> mzanetti: what's the upstreaming status of Fix_QSmoothedAnimation_sometimes_getting_stuck.patch? I'm dropping all patches from 5.3.0 as possible, but I don't find upstream links for that bug
<nik90_> charles: ping
<nik90_> tvoss: ^^
<Mirv> mzanetti: the code comment in the patch that it would be (maybe?) fixed in 5.3 in more elaborate way, so I guess it should be ok to drop?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you help Mirv ^^ ?
<mzanetti> Mirv: I don't really know. tsdgeos did this
<thomi> Mirv: ALL should programmatically get the full list
<thomi> Mirv: the description may be out of date though
<Mirv> mzanetti: oh, ok. yeah I think it should be ok, but just giving a hint that also that patch is going away with 5.3
<Mirv> thomi: alright
<nik90_> ogra_: hey, I have been using ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --wipe --bootstrap
<nik90_> But I get, 2014/05/21 14:23:39 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<nik90_> ogra_: only after I do adb reboot bootloader
<nik90_> it boots to the bootloader, isn't this supposed to be automatic?
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ is it ?
<ogra_> (my scripts all call adb reboot bootloader :) )
<nik90_> ogra_: oh sergiusens is here..I can talk to him face to face :)
<ogra_> crazy !
<thomi> Mirv: that job failed, just checking out why
<thomi> Mirv: is it possible that unity8 fails to start? That kills the rest of the run, since it's required for the unlock stuff
<thomi> Mirv: that's what it looks like to me anyway: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=daily-mako/145/console
<sergiusens> nik90_: ogra_ yeah, I am here :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, didnt --bootstrap trigger an "adb reboot bootloader" ?
<ogra_> i thought it was
<sergiusens> no, it did not; I wanted it to behave like android flshing
<sergiusens> flashing
<nik90_> sergiusens: ah ok
<nik90_> ogra_: which scripts were you referring to? the ones that get run after a system upgrade?
<sergiusens> nik90_: using bootstrap has the potential to soft brick, that's another reason to only use it for first time installs
<ogra_> nik90_, my own ones :)
<sergiusens> nik90_: he probably has alias flash='adb reboot bootloader && ubuntu-device-flash ...'
<nik90_> sergiusens: ah ok...yeah I am trying to do a clean install to test some AP failures, hence the need for bootstrap
<ogra_> nothing public
 * sergiusens is full of aliases
<nik90_> lol
<nik90_> ogra_: opensource them :P
<ogra_> heh, nothing that fancy ... just the adb line before ubuntu-device-flash :)
<sergiusens> nik90_: for clean, just do --wipe (I'll add factory reset in these coming days)
<nik90_> sergiusens: oh..I didnt know that...to be fair, the instructions change too frequently ;)
<sergiusens> nik90_: heh, this hasn't changed ever since the tool came out
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes we should be able to drop that one
<tsdgeos> Mirv: they rewrote the whole class upstream so it should be fine now
<tsdgeos> cross fingers :D
<cwayne> is there a way to open a specific event in the calendar app?
<ogra_> heh, good question, tapping on an event in the indicator gets me the clock here
<nik90_> ogra_: does the calendar event have a clock icon?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> well, its a synced gcal event ... probably it got sorted into alarms by the sync service, who knows
<nik90_> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1317861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317861 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarm icon inappropriately shown for reminders too" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> yep, i remember that one
<nik90_> ogra_: I think this is more accurate -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1321307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321307 in Indicator Date and Time "Incorrect icon used to display calendar events in the indicator-datetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90_> I think the preivous bug was about the icon appearing next to the date in the indicator panel
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> pete-woods, since you brought that up in my MP, did you talk to design about what happens with the hud ?
<ogra_> i assume malta is a good place for that
<pete-woods> ogra_: the impression I get is that design is too busy to care about HUD right now
<ogra_> heh, k
<ogra_> well, they should at lleast know they need it on their TODO
<ogra_> (if they dont have it there yet .... i had the impression they did but have no confirmation)
<eoinmacd> i want to install ubuntu touch on my 2012 nexus 7 to try it out before reinstalling android, selling it and installing touch on my new 2013 nexus any advice?
<mterry> ted, on manta, the greeter battery indicator is showing three battery devices
<mterry> ted, do you know why that might be?
<ted> mterry, Sweet!  I want one!
<ted> mterry, Hmm, only on the greeter though?
<ted> charles, ^
<mterry> ted, charles, well in the session it shows a different menu entirely
<ted> mterry, Hmm, yeah, it's desktop_greeter
<ted> We perhaps should have phone_greeter be the same as phone
<ted> I'm not sure why that is. charles will have to fill in there.
<Mirv> thanks tsdgeos
<mterry> ted, I filed bug 1321776 and bug 1321777 and assigned to you, please re-assign as needed
<ubot5> bug 1321776 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Show alarm info in split greeter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321776
<ubot5> bug 1321777 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Split greeter shows three batteries entries on manta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321777
<charles> mterry, can you do a upower --dump on manta?
<charles> indicator-power is actually pretty dumb, it's mostly just a view to what upower tells it about
<mterry> charles, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497547/
<charles> so, indicator-power is showing three batteries because upower is reporting three batteries -- smb347-battery, manta-battery, ds2784-fuelgauge
<charles> mterry, I see they're all reporting the same percentage, so are all these the same physical battery?
<mterry> charles, I assume so.  I have a standard manta, plugged into my laptop
<charles> I don't see any good identifiers in that dump that indicator-power could use to fold devices together into a single menuitem
<mterry> charles, you think the bug should be assigned lower in the stack?
<popey> charles: I filed bug 1321695, if you could provide some input I'd appreciate it
<ubot5> bug 1321695 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Launching calendar from indicator doesn't land on the right place" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321695
<charles> popey, sure
<Mirv> thomi: did I fail to answer that job failure question? so unity8 starts on the phone at least after upgrade trustworthily, so it should be starting alright after a simple dist-upgrade from latest utopic image to the PPA.
<Mirv> so many pings, much joy
<thomi> Mirv: hmmm, can you see if it loads the autopilot dbus interface? the error indicates that either the process doesn't start, or it doesn't load the dbus interface
<thomi> or autopilot can't see it for some other reaso
<thomi> n
<sergiusens> ogra_: phablet-screenshot broke again it seems
<ogra_> sergiusens, uh, ozh
<ogra_> sergiusens, in what way ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> why wouldnt it
<ogra_> we force its creation
<ogra_> did mirscreencast not run ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have a 'mir_screencast_768x1280_60Hz.rgba'
<ogra_> you shouldnt
<ogra_> my patch uses -f to force the output filename of mirscreencast
<ogra_> can you check you really have the right phablet-screenshot version ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmmm, I wonder how this happened, I seem to be downgraded :-/
<sergiusens> I'll check with more detail in a bit
<nik90_> ogra_: got a MP for you ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-seeds/add-quickcontrols/+merge/220479
<ogra_> yeah, i dont have the right version here either on trusty
<sergiusens> ogra_: but we should...
<ogra_> looks like the PPA has some dependency issues
<ogra_> update-manager shows me phablet-tools from the PPA but i cant check the checkbox next to it
<Mirv> thomi: at least it looks like locally I'm ok running phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit - does that answer a question about dbus?
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, hey, I did some preliminary investigation on bug #1321679 (webbrowser-app unit tests fail on armhf with Qt 5.3), and the issue seems to be in QV4, do you think you could help?
<ubot5> bug 1321679 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser-app test failure on armhf with Qt 5.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321679
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: damn :/
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: quick test, does having QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1 help at all?
<tsdgeos> as an env var when running the test
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, let me try
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, yes, with QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1 the crash goes away and the tests pass
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: sad :D
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: so it's a JIT bug
<mterry> ogra_, changes to the ubuntu-touch hooks in livecd-rootfs get applied in normal image updates, right?  I don't have to bootstrap to get those changes?
<mterry> hmm, maybe they don't, these look like one-time scripts..
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: i can't really help at the moment (and it's not that i know that much about v4 anyway), you should try to get a minimal reproducer of the crash and then with that we can talk with Saviq or kgunn if i can spare some cycles on the departments thing
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, okay, thanks
<ogra_> mterry, they dont, you need to rebuild the image
<mterry> ogra_, why are the system and radio users at 1000 and 1001 uid?  I had assumed it was for android compatibility, but just checking
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> android requires the system user at 1000
<mterry> ogra_, are we allowed to make changes that require a bootstrap at this point in the game?
<ogra_> what do you mean by bootstrap ?
<ogra_> (or what are the canges you refer to)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, would you mind publishing silo 003 for me?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, will do it during the meeting :)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<mterry> ogra_, I assume a --bootstrap image update will apply the livecd-rootfs hooks?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs is the image build tool
<ogra_> if things change during image build they will get applied on a normal upgrade ...
<ogra_> what do you plan to change ?
<mterry> ogra_, oh ah...  OK, that makes sense now
<mterry> ogra_, well thinking on it, my change won't be suitable anyway, since I want to drop a file in a mounted location.  (My change is to tell AccountsService that radio/system are system users in a new way, since upstream changed how they figure that -- I can either revert upstream or come up with something else)
<ogra_> mterry, ah probably something to look at next week then
<ogra_> if we can do it face to face
<ogra_> (we definitly cant change the UIDs, that would break android)
<mterry> ogra_, well it's blocking split, which I was still hoping to squeeze into this week -- I can revert the accountsservice change for now easily enough.  That will prevent regressions in utopic with our support for login.defs and in malta we can come up with something more clever if we want
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> login.defs ?
<ogra_> did you discuss that with foundations ?
<mterry> ogra_, /etc/login.defs -- we have UID_MIN and UID_MAX in there
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> ogra_, I did talk to Laney about it.  He uploaded an AccountsService merge that dropped support for login.defs
<ogra_> ah
<mterry> ogra_, but Touch was relying on that
<ogra_> right
<mterry> Upstream has gone to a simplistic <=1000 check
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> thats brave
<mterry> ogra_, the only way I can change it now is to pre-seed a keyfile for AccountsService that says system and radio are system users.  But that's in a writable mount on Touch, so wouldn't be seen
<mterry> And would be hackish anyway
<ogra_> well, you cant use preseeds unless you use them at image build time
<mterry> ogra_, sorry, I didn't mean preseeds I just meant "drop a file there"
<ogra_> ah
<mterry> ogra_, I think the easiest short term solution is just to re-enable support for login.defs
<ogra_> right
<Asdf-Horr> Test
<ogra_> failed
<AskUbuntu> How to translate ListElement property with Ubuntu SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/470187
<Wellark> anyone up on the US side of the world to help me set up LP translations for indicator-network ?
<Wellark> dpm eod'ed
<dobey> Wellark: maybe i can in a few minutes
<dobey> Wellark: well i guess i can't help you at the moment. lp permissions nonsense.
<Wellark> dobey: ok.
<Wellark> maybe you could take a look at my MR to see if there is anything fishy on the project side?
<dobey> sure
<Wellark> dobey: give me a sec..
<Wellark> dobey: do you remember what is the command to update a .po when .pot has changed?
<dobey> with intltool?
<Wellark> dobey: ok. investigating..
<dobey> Wellark: no, i mean, are you using intltool at all here?
<Wellark> dobey: seems, "msgmerge" by reading gettext documentation
<Wellark> dobey: nope.
<dobey> yeah, i'm not sure what the exact command line is for using the plain gettext tools.
<dobey> but you shouldn't have to worry about updating the .po files by running msgmerge anyway
<Wellark> sure. LP will handle that
<dobey> yeah
<Wellark> but for now I just need an initial .po
<Wellark> so I've created one. LP can override it later
<dobey> well inside the po/ directory, you can run "intltool-update -g foo -d xx" and it should update the "xx.po" from the "foo.pot"
<Wellark> argh.. somebody has already translated some strings for Finnish
<Wellark> oh, well.
<Wellark> I can just download that.
<dobey> how?
<dobey> did it already have a .pot and translations set up?
<Wellark> the "old" version had..
<Wellark> whee.. let's break all the translations..
<dobey> hmm
<Wellark> oh, actually. I should create a 14.10 series
<Wellark> which will get new translations
<awe_> Wellark, I updated the multiple cellular settings bug
<awe_> the hfp devices *are* created automatically
<awe_> details in the bug
<awe_> that said, you should ignore any non-ril modems for now
<dobey> although it's ironic that the 14.04 series is all full of a major rewrite in c++
<awe_> oh yea, and I don't see multiple menu entries when running u38
<Wellark> dobey: yep. that was an error.
<Wellark> need to find a way to get the 14.04 series point to a branch that does not have the rewrite code
<Wellark> and create a 14.10 series with the latest trunk
<Wellark> awe_: ok. thanks
<awe_> np
<dobey> having stable branches probably doesn't make much sense at this point anyway
<Wellark> dobey: is it as easy as branching the trunk, update to an older revision, push that to LP and put the 14.04 series to point to that new branch?
<Wellark> and then create 14.10 branch and make it point to the trunk?
<Wellark> actually, i will have ted help me
<mterry> Hrm, I'm having problems apt-get updating from ports.ubuntu.com.  But everything else works for me.  Anyone else?
<mterry> Oh, nm.  Seemed to be an out-of-space problem
<dobey> ok
<Macer> ugh. got sniped on a nexus4 :/
<Macer> damn you ebay
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> did you see what bast said the other day
<lotuspsychje> nexus5 supports touch too
<achiang> ogra_: do you know if i can have a single click package deliver 2 separate (but related) binaries?
<lotuspsychje> bact
<tedg> achiang, I believe that the checking tools block it, but the manifest allows it.
<achiang> tedg: which checking tools are you talking about?
<tedg> achiang, It would make sense to have them related as some of their containment would overlap.
<tedg> achiang, Click store tools.
<achiang> tedg: ah. for my purposes, i am just using click as a simplified delivery mechanism
<achiang> tedg: these clicks will never go into a store
<achiang> tedg: well... never is a long time
<achiang> tedg: but are you saying that allowing multiple binaries in a click is not a bad idea?
<tedg> achiang, No, the idea would be that you could have a Facebook app and a Facebook messenger. They'd be the same package and perhaps share a cache.
<tedg> achiang, That's just apps. You could also have a binary for your content-hub handler, your infographic, etc.
<achiang> tedg: so you are saying that it's a good idea?
<tedg> achiang, I'm saying it has a use, I don't know enough about your specific case to say whether it's a good idea for you :-)
<tedg> achiang, The overlapping containment is a benefit/risk.
<achiang> tedg: my use case is a binary that can read sensors from the device and a ui binary that is... the ui
<achiang> tedg: although i guess their sync point is a common on-disk database
<achiang> so sensor thingy writes to db and ui reads from db
<achiang> i suppose they could theoretically talk over a socket too
<Macer> lotuspsychje: yeah but isnt the nexus 5 short hardware?
<lotuspsychje> short?
<tedg> achiang, clicks can't have background tasks.
<lotuspsychje> mean small?
<achiang> tedg: well, these are unconfined
<Macer> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0
<tedg> achiang, But otherwise I think it makes sense to have them in the same confinement.
<Macer> meaning it doesn't support all the hardware in the device
<Macer> there isn't a status page for the nexus 5
<tedg> achiang, Right now unconfined makes a difference, when we switch to cgroups we'll get your little background task too :-)
<Macer> nexus 4 has one
<achiang> tedg: is there a roadmap or blueprint or design doc for the cgroup switch?
<tedg> achiang, Uhm, it's "as soon as ted can get the other stuff off his plate" :-)
<achiang> ok
<tedg> achiang, Hoping that'll be my beginning of June.
<mterry> ogra_, do you know how the volume button presses wind their way through the Touch lower levels?
<Macer> achiang: is the hardware support for the nexus 5 as good as the 4?
<achiang> Macer: no idea, not sure why you're asking me
<Macer> achiang: oh i'm sorry
<Macer> i meant lotuspsychje
<dobey> Macer: no, it's not
<spazzymoto> Hey guys, is the devel channel stable enough to run as a "daily" or should i choose stable?
<dobey> spazzymoto: devel channel should be fine yes. i'm running devel-proposed on my phones
<spazzymoto> Thanks dobey, what is the difference between devel and devel-proposed?
<dobey> devel only has promoted images that have passed more QA testing than the proposed images
<spazzymoto> ok cool, thanks again
<achiang> i think i'd go for -devel instead of -devel-proposed
<achiang> due to the QA that goes into promoted images
<achiang> much fewer regressions in -devel vs. -devel-proposed
<spazzymoto> thanks achiang. will go with -devel
<mterry> tedg, do you know much about where the low-level volume up/down events come from?
<tedg> mterry, Like they keyboard events?
<mterry> tedg, yeah
<tedg> mterry, Not 100% on the phone, but I believe evdev.
<mterry> tedg, hrm, udevadm monitor doesn't show them
<tedg> mterry, They might come through the android sensors?
<mterry> tedg, do you know how to monitor those?
<tedg> No, not at all.
<tedg> rsalveti, ^
<rsalveti> mterry: evdev
<rsalveti> that then goes to the android input layer -> mir -> unity8
<rsalveti> udev is not going to show the keyboard events
<mterry> rsalveti, I'm not seeing the events from Qt in unity8-greeter, trying to figure out where in the stack is eating them
<mterry> rsalveti, do you know how to monitor any of those inner layers?
<rsalveti> evtest or just test_input
<rsalveti> but then for mir specifics, better to ping the mir guys
<mterry> rsalveti, awesome, I can see the events via evtest...  OK.  Let's see which of the other layers might be losing this event  :)
<mterry> rsalveti, thank you!
<achiang> mterry: i'd love to hear the results of your investigation when you ahve them
<mterry> achiang, have you seen this problem before or just curious about events?
<achiang> mterry: i've seen this problem but haven't yet solved it... i knew you'd be coming along soon ;)
<mterry> :)
<tedg> slvn_, okay, landed. Sorry it took so long.
<slvn_> tedg, thanks !
<slvn_> no problem, now I will be able to put my app on ubuntutouch
<slvn_> still some trouble with MIR motionevent ..
<tedg> slvn_, Cool, can't wait to see it. Harass the guys in #ubuntu-mir ;-)
<slvn_> tedg, yep, we are currently trying to find out (MIR is running on my VT)
<slvn_> bye !
<AskUbuntu> How can I install ubuntu on my tablet, if dont get access to the fastboot? | http://askubuntu.com/q/470378
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-22
<AskUbuntu> How to manually download Ubuntu Touch Image for Ubuntu emulator? | http://askubuntu.com/q/470450
<jdstrand_> balloons: ah right-- saw your backscroll, yes we should talk. grab me at your convenience
<balloons> jdstrand, elopio will be back in 20 mins; let's chat then, I'd like to include him
<jdstrand> sounds fine
<kenvandine> Elleo, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/charge-downloaded
<davmor2> Guest98379: Hey James check your nick out dude :)
<nik90_> mzanetti: hey, as of image #43, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1321746 seems fixed :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321746 in Ubuntu Clock App "can't set alarm for tomorrow if its past that time already" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> nik90_: \o/
<nik90_> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> nik90_: for the fix
<nik90_> davmor2: ah that..it was the SDK devs really..but u r welcome :)
<davmor2> haha
<balloons> jdstrand, what does the fully qualified path look like, for say calendar?
<jdstrand> balloons: for what, the Exec line?
<balloons> jdstrand, ohh.. I can just use something like /run/user/32011/autopilot
<jdstrand> balloons: right
<balloons> :-
<jdstrand> balloons: you might want to use 'id -u' to get the userid (32011)
<balloons> perfect
<balloons> jdstrand, but I'll need to create the autopilot subdir in /run/user/32011
<balloons> jdstrand, I guess I was expecting something more like /run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.calendar/autopilot/tmpdir
<balloons> jdstrand, I'll also note it doesn't seem to isolate properly :-(
<ogra_> duct tape should help ...
<ogra_> balloons, use $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/autopilot  btw ...
<jdstrand> let me think a moment
<ogra_> (so you dont hardcode a user ID
<ogra_> )
<jdstrand> balloons: so, putting it in /run/user/32011/confined/com.ubuntu.calendar/autopilot/... would overlap with the existing ruleset
<jdstrand> rules are additive, so the applied policy might be different in the test environment than the live environment
<balloons> jdstrand, looks like I'm still getting errors apparmor errors on my current implementation
<balloons> jdstrand, I'm happy to put it elsewhere; it's simply the fact /run/user/32011/autopilot doesn't exist; we can't create directories
<ogra_> why not ?
<jdstrand> that is why I liked /run/user/32011/autopilot
<jdstrand> hmm
<lool> beuno: New frameworks are ubuntu-sdk-13.10.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-papi-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1.framework
<lool> sorry, listed ubuntu-sdk-13.10.framework there
<balloons> ogra_, that dir creation requires root
<ogra_> no
<lool> beuno: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-papi-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1.framework
<ogra_> it requires the user
<jdstrand> balloons: the phablet-test tool (or whatever it is called) does run commands. eg, it runs aa-clickhook with the appropriate args. could it not create that dir?
<balloons> unless I'm crazy :-)
 * balloons checks again
<ogra_> it is owned and writable by the respective user
<balloons> jdstrand, I noticed loading the rules file, I'm getting an erro
<ogra_> and only by him/her
<jdstrand> balloons: granted, that tool is run as root-- this dir needs to be owned by the phablet user
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<balloons> ogra_, seems you are correct
<ogra_> balloons, adb shell sudo -u phablet -i mkdir $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/autopilot
<ogra_> that should work fine
<ogra_> (module fixed quoting perhaps)
<ogra_> *modulo
<lool> beuno: the 14.04 frameworks with -dev1 dropped might be good to add at the same time: ubuntu-sdk-14.04.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml.framework
<ogra_> lool, oh, we will drop that ?
<beuno> lool, so deprecate the 14.04 -dev's?
 * ogra_ will need to update all his apps then
<ogra_> (and i bet a lot of other people too)
<popey> we didn't agree that in the meeting yesterday?
<popey> we agreed to leave the 14.04-dev1 ones around
<beuno> lool, and we're adding .framework to all the strings?
<beuno> (they are not there for all the other)
<lool> beuno: sorry I was super unclear, I mean the names with -dev dropped from the names
<lool> beuno: we aren't dropping the -dev1 frameworks, but we want to add the new 14.04* names (without the -dev1); my wording was unclear
<lool> beuno: I was just saying, while you're adding the 14.10-dev1 names, add the 14.04 (without dev1) names
<beuno> lool, right
<beuno> and about the .framework part of the string?
<lool> beuno: oh no, it's just the filenames
<lool> so 14.04: ubuntu-sdk-14.04 ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml, 14.10-dev1: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1 ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev1 ubuntu-sdk-14.10-papi-dev1 ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1
<Wellark> Saviq: how is that split greeter going?
<Wellark> i need to land a MP that enables translations on indicator-network
<Wellark> requested a silo.. would not want to force a rebuild on you guys if you are really close to land
<beuno> lool, done
<Wellark> I only have one MP
<beuno> davmor2, ^^^^^
<ogra_> Wellark, splig greeter is more likely something for next week
<ogra_> *split
<davmor2> beuno: thanks
<beuno> (not to staging though, FWIW)
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<ogra_> Wellark, it is on the phonedations team list to have it done next week
<lool> beuno: thanks
<Wellark> could that be statet on the landing sheet comment section?
<Wellark> it touches so many components that others might have the same question :)
<lool> beuno: store and review tools?
<Wellark> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> Wellark, that landing goes on since several months ... if everything within that timeframe would have been added to the comments you would have a novel
<ogra_> its is very big and dangerous enough to leave it til the sprint where everyone is in reach to quickly fix bits
<beuno> lool, just store, looking at review tools now
<beuno> jdstrand, re ^^^^^^   https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/new-frameworks/+merge/220592
<jdstrand> beuno: I'll look at it, but there will be more for apparmor. I'll handle that when I review your MP. I am getting click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu prepared now for the new frameworks and will review the review tools after
<beuno> jdstrand, thanks
<Mirv> rsalveti: I'm updating qtdeclarative (packaging only) but it does not seem to affect the -gles variant at all so not uploading at the same time
<Saviq> Wellark, just told sil2100, you're good to go
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, I can’t remember wether you had filed a bug for this bug whereby the activity view takes forever to show up?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, not sure, let me dig
<ogra_> but i think i didnt since wiping the old data fixed it
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ok, just a heads up that I’m working on it, I actually have a branch up for review that fixes the issue and other performance related issues on the activity view, I tested with your history, it’s been very useful
<ogra_> i can only find bug 1317866 from that conversation (which actually might be a "feature" nowadays)
<ubot5> bug 1317866 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "text in browser URL bar is vertically off" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317866
<ogra_> ah, great :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, right, I don’t think that should be considered a feature, I’ll grab the UITK folks and sort it out
<ogra_> oSoMoN, btw, what do i do when i closed a tab ? i can find no way to make the X go away, so all tabs get closed when i tap them after closing the first
<oSoMoN> ogra_, long press again on any tab
<ogra_> ah
<oSoMoN> ogra_, the closing mode is a toggle
<ogra_> not really intuitive ...
<oSoMoN> agreed
<oSoMoN> ogra_, but it’s going away with the new design anyway
<ogra_> the X'es should just go away after closing the first one imho
<ogra_> ah, k
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu emulator throws "FrameBuffer::post eglMakeCurrent failed" error | http://askubuntu.com/q/470613
<dobey> hmm, so the network on my mako is really weird. seems it can talk to internal hosts on my network just fine, but getting to the outside is extremely slow or not working at all. :(
<dobey> and dns seems to be generally slow as well
<dobey> would wifi interference cause that?
<mterry> ricmm, heyo!  You are knowledgeable about sensors?
<Wellark> why do we only have so few languages available on the touch image?
<Wellark> there are like gazillion of different versions of English, German, Spanish and French
<Wellark> but the most important is missing
<Wellark> Finnish! ;)
<Wellark> dpm_: ^
<rsalveti> Mirv: thanks
<thomi> jdstrand: sphinxcontrib-youtube
<ricmm> mterry: whats up?
<mterry> ricmm, I'm looking at a bug with the split greeter, where it's consuming ~10% cpu when idle
<mterry> ricmm, it seems to also keep a sensor daemon at ~10%
<ricmm> sensor daemon?
<ricmm> what device?
<mterry> ricmm, mako.  The processes that also have high idles are sensors.qcom and  Binder_2
<mterry> ricmm, this seems to only be triggered because the executable name is unity8-greeter.  If I copy it over to unity8 and run it that way, the idling problem goes away
<ricmm> mterry: this a known mako issue
<mterry> ricmm, oh?
<ricmm> processes dont close sensors effectively, they remain alive in the qcom module
<ricmm> unity8 has a workaround to disable sensors altogether
<ricmm> for the process that is
<mterry> ricmm, where is that code?
<mterry> ricmm, I saw something like that in qtubuntu, but it doesn't seem to be run
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: can I haz a silo for line 44 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: there's 1 silo free and boiko did a request before you, but I'll let sil2100/robru to decide the order. we're anyway not publishing anything before we get a new image with fixes out.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that’s ok, no urgency on this one, let boiko go first
<robru> mterry, hey did you get that reconfig you pinged about? I can do it now if still needed
<mterry> robru, I did thanks!  sil2100 got my back
<robru> sweet
<ogra_> ted, *sniff* ...
<ogra_> theer goes the shiny upstart name
<ted> ogra_, Yeah, but we'll always have the acronym ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<nik90_> charles: hey,
<nik90_> charles: I have a MP in the clock app which adds alarm sounds support. However it also requires you to add that support in indicator-datetime
<nik90_> charles: can you remove the hardcoded default alarm sound
<nik90_> charles: basically, if the clock app does not provide an alarm sound, then the indicator-datetime will set a default tone. If the clock app does provide a sound, then use that
<nik90_> charles: I would need your branch to land first before pushing mine.
<zz1_> Does anyone knows if these instruction can be trusted or if they're deprecated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Which_versions_of_Android_does_dual-boot_work_with.3F
<charles> nik90_: I'll try to look at it tonight but can't promise anything. I'm doing a dozen things today before I fly out in the morning
<dobey> eep, unity8 is using lots of cpu on my mako
<charles> nik90_: is there a datetime ticket for this already?
<dobey> on 44
<mterry> ricmm, you mentioned workarounds in unity8 to disable sensors -- do you know where that code is?
<mterry> ricmm, actually inside unity8?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, it's me, Michał. About that tower defence graphics and stuff. I tried to run ubuntudefence.pro in qtcreator but got errors
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi, what kind of errors?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: /usr/include/c++/4.8/utility:68: error: bits/c++config.h: No such file or directory
<mivoligo>  #include <bits/c++config.h>
<mivoligo>                             
<mzanetti> hmm... strange
<mzanetti> mivoligo: do other projects work for you?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just tried the clock and it works
<mzanetti> hmm... I don't think the clock needs to compile anything...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: btw. lets move to #ubuntu-app-devel, maybe there someone has seen this already
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<dobey> mivoligo: what version of gcc? are you missing libstdc++-4.8-dev?
<mivoligo> dobey: 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6
<nik90_> charles: yes there is a ticket already
<nik90_> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1318997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318997 in Ubuntu Clock App "Provide a way to change alarm sound" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ricmm> mterry: qtubuntu
<mterry> ricmm, aren't you dying?
<mterry> I'll look into it
<ricmm> mterry: pain receded, kidney stone is a 3-4 hour episode, maybe more tomorrow
<ricmm> kinda like giving birth
<ricmm> ;)
<mterry> ricmm, :(
<mterry> ricmm, so qtubuntu has a bit of code that does check if process is "unity8", but that code doesn't seem to be used anymore?
<ricmm> it is used
<ricmm> isShell is used to disable the sensor
<ricmm> accelerometer
<mterry> ricmm, I put a qDebug comment in there and I don't see it in the shell output...  I would have expected I would
<ricmm> did you build with debug? ;)
<mterry> ricmm, qDebug() isn't stripped by build flags eh?
<ricmm> I think qDebug() does nothing if QT_NO_DEBUG is set
<ricmm> but I might be wrong
 * mterry switches to std::cerr
<rsalveti> yeah, qDebug is only useful if qt was also built with debug
<mterry> Still don't see the output...  I'll try putting  a crasher in there to confirm  :)
<taiebot> Hey all there is certainly a promotion blocker missing. i definitely cannot get gsm working anymore on r26 and r44 on my nexus 4. When i go back to r15 it is all working ok. Appart from  reporting a bug what should i do to help you debugging i will certainly downgrade back to r15 as i really need gsm to work
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1322356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322356 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "GSM does not work on r44" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> awe_: ^
<rsalveti>     Model = Fake Modem Model
<rsalveti> taiebot: for some reason your sim is not even recognized
<rsalveti> well, fake modem model is fine, problem is ril_0 not showing much
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176137080/list-modems
<rsalveti> it seems it's failing to recognize your sim card
<rsalveti> taiebot: can you stop ofonod and start it with -d ?
<rsalveti> ofonod -d -n -P stktest,provision,sap,udev,dun,smart
<rsalveti> and then paste your syslog
<rsalveti> the output of /system/bin/logcat might be useful as well
<taiebot> Sorry downgraded to r15 pasting at the moment the same logs with r15.. did not think you would be that fast :-)
<nik90_> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> nik90_: pong
<taiebot> On r15 it also show fake modem https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176138598/list-modems
<nik90_> rsalveti: I saw that https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api/+merge/210592 has been released. Does this mean alarms will show up even when the phone is in deep sleep?
<nik90_> rsalveti: I thought we needed charles's branch to go along with that in the silo
<rsalveti> nik90_: not yet, but we're close, that means the platform-api side of it is done
<rsalveti> nik90_: yeah, we need charles's mr now
 * nik90_ looks at charles's branches
<rsalveti> taiebot: yeah, I forgot that this was always the case, but see that it was now able to find your sim card
<rsalveti>  Present = 1
<rsalveti> probably a regression in ofono
<rsalveti> migrated the bug to ofono
<rsalveti> awe_ should be back later today, he might be able to help you with that
<nik90_> rsalveti: I suppose we are waiting on https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/hw-alarms-api/+merge/217169
<rsalveti> but ofonod log + logcat would be mostly everything he needs atm I'd guess
<rsalveti> nik90_: exactly
<nik90_> rsalveti: hmm..I am too impatient to wait...we are so close :P
<rsalveti> yeah, not sure what is currently blocking charles
<taiebot> rsalveti: Well it would be better if someone tells me exactly which output they want in the bug report. i am sticking to r15 for the moment as i really need my phone to work.
<nik90_> rsalveti: charles was sick last week..so I think that was the delay, but I think it should come in soon enough I suppose
<rsalveti> taiebot: sure, but ofonod with -d should be more than enough, let's wait for awe_
<awe_> rsalveti, I'm back...
<awe_> rsalveti, taiebot, I'd really prefer to wait till we promote an image.  The last debugging we did on taiebot's phone involved a rootstock image
<rsalveti> awe_: 44 was promoted today
<awe_> w00t
<awe_> rsalveti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/android/+bug/1266275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266275 in android "Vectone Mobile (UK) Not Included in apns-conf.xml" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> so one problem is that his carrier ( a MVNO ) is not included in any of our dbs
<rsalveti> awe_: right, but in his case the modem is not even recognized
<awe_> I filed the bug above against Android
<rsalveti> s/modem/sim/
<awe_> mako?
<awe_> is it being powered properly?
<rsalveti> see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176137080/list-modems
<awe_> I saw at least one case last week where urfkill didn't online the modem properly
<awe_> and couldn't reproduce
<awe_> yup, same problem
<awe_> ignore the hfp modems
<rsalveti> yeah, but he just reproduced it with image 44
<awe_> those are created due to desktops having BT on/visible
<awe_> and should be harmless
<awe_> although maybe they're confusing urfkill?
<awe_> cyphermox, ^^
<awe_> the modem is offline
<awe_> although when this hit me, I'm pretty sure I didn't have BT on/visible on my desktop, nor where there any hfp modems in the list
<awe_> rsalveti, also abeato filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321164
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321164 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "MTK modem is not onlined on boot" [Critical,In progress]
<rsalveti> interesting
<awe_> which has a patch ready for review...
<awe_> when we switched from an include plugin list, to an exclude plugin list, I asked that hfp not be included
<taiebot> Ok i am back on r44 do you want any output or stuff to try?
<awe_> but I was pushed to leave it out of the exclude list
<awe_> taiebot, can you try to manually online the modem?
<awe_> online-modem /ril_0
<awe_> ignore the hfp modems
<awe_> cyphermox, if you're online, can you please review abeato's MP?
<awe_> and also verify that hfp modems won
<cyphermox> sure
<awe_> won
<awe_> !@%$!@
<awe_> won't confuse urfkill?
<cyphermox> moo?
<awe_> oink
<awe_> cyphermox, seems we still have modem online problems lurking
<cyphermox> yeah I already know about this bug
<awe_> seems like this could affect mako too
<cyphermox> well, it could, but it's unlikely to actually happen
<awe_> come on
<taiebot> I have some python 3 error.
<awe_> really???
<awe_> taiebot has a modem that's offline on a mako
<awe_> and it hit me at least twice last week
<awe_> it's a race condition
<cyphermox> you're actually seeing this bug on mako?
<awe_> so the only way we can catch things like this, it to add stress testing to our test-plan
<cyphermox> why didn't anybody tell me earlier?
<awe_> taiebot you have a mako, correct?
<awe_> cyphermox, I *did* tell you about this last week
<awe_> but I only hit it twice
<rsalveti> bug says it's a mako
<awe_> and then rebooted another 20+ times and couldn't reproduce
<taiebot> http://pastebin.com/TMg4uQne
<cyphermox> right
<awe_> that said, abeato's bug describes a race condition
<awe_> which sounds like it could happen on any device
<cyphermox> awe_: yes
<awe_> he also happens to have a bunch of hfp modems
<awe_> ;)
<cyphermox> i'm not saying it shouldn't be fixed
<awe_> which may just be red herrings
<cyphermox> just that there's no guarantee *this* is what you were seeing
<taiebot> I have mako yes. I tried with a different sim did not work either
<awe_> dude, the modem is offline, not sure what else we could be seeing?
<cyphermox> I see a lot of reports about various things, and very little data to substanciate and describe what might in fact be broken / how
<awe_> we have a known race condition, and at least one user affected
<awe_> we also have a MP
<cyphermox> well, we only just fixed a bug in NM
<awe_> let's fix this
<awe_> rsalveti, ^^
<rsalveti> python3 failing is quite weird
<cyphermox> approved, I'm making this into a commit on git
<taiebot> It all started after r16 for me. I started to have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1318755
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318755 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing cellular settings " [Undecided,Fix released]
<awe_> cyphermox, thank you
<rsalveti> basically a dbus failure
<awe_> well... the ofono scripts are kinda fragile when it comes to error conditions
<rsalveti> right, but in this case it didn't find the org.ofono bus
<awe_> they output backtraces instead of sensible errors
<cyphermox> awe_: that's a pretty big error condition though
<awe_> that means ofono probably crashed
<taiebot> Do you need anything else from me on r44 i have to put back my phone on r15 to have it working?
<cyphermox> backtraces are fine for these scripts, there it's actually broken for some reason
<cyphermox> awe_: ofono would get respawned by upstart, no?
<awe_> correct
<cyphermox> so to be completely off like this it would need to be reproducible/repeatably crashing
<awe_> taiebot, have you made any changes to your image, or are you running a pristine u44?
<cyphermox> or taiebot you were just very unlucky
<rsalveti> but list_modems worked fine, so something else happened it seems
<awe_> also taiebot, can you check for crash files in /var/crash?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: wait
<cyphermox> if list_modems crahes ofono...
<awe_> one thing at a time
<taiebot> I told you before i edited the old list of modems .xml file as my provider was not listed
<rsalveti> if that was the case, it should have a crash file
<cyphermox> NM, urfkill, etc they also go list modems ;)
<cyphermox> indeed
<awe_> taiebot, right and in the bug above I suggested a better way to do this
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/android/+bug/1266275/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266275 in android "Vectone Mobile (UK) Not Included in apns-conf.xml" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> did you change *anything* else in the image?
<awe_> taiebot, you did say last week you liked to hack on the android side of things...
<awe_> ;)
<taiebot> yep you did but it works on r15 the .conf xml never worked
<awe_> so changing the system files is not the right way to do this
<awe_> we're trying to get the APN UI built
<awe_> but unfortunately that's not my team
<awe_> you're much better off changing the ofono gprs settings file per my comment
<awe_> and using a pristine image
<awe_> can you check for any other ofonod errors in your syslog?
<awe_> grep 'ofono' /var/log/syslog
<awe_> and also maybe pastebin the contents of your gprs settings file?
<awe_> /var/lib/ofono/IMSI/gprs
<awe_> also...were there any crash files in /var/crash?
<awe_> cyphermox, I assume this bug can be marked FixReleased: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1320249
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320249 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Manta has no network connection by default" [High,Confirmed]
<awe_> ?
<cyphermox> yes. I thought I had
<awe_> done
<cyphermox> yep
<taiebot> syslog is attached to the bug for both r15 and r44
<taiebot> there is some /var/crash file.
<awe_> taiebot, can you post the new bug #?
<awe_> are any of them ofono?
<taiebot> 1322356
<awe_> thanks
<awe_> taiebot, seems this is hfp related.  Can you disable BT on your device and reboot?
 * awe_ predicted this...
<awe_> cyphermox, I'm going to ask ogra_ to add hfp back into the -P list until we get to the bottom of this.  It's not like anyone can do anything with hfp now anyways...
<taiebot> I have some IMSI but with no gprs file in them
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> how is it hfp related?
<awe_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176139826/ofnod.txt
<awe_> because we're running code that we've never fully tested, and apparently when there are multiple hfp devices ( like Ubuntu desktops ), ofono tries to work with them, and if it can't, it Terminates
<awe_> this is why I originally wanted hfp in the exclude list, as we hadn't fully tested all the scenarios
<awe_> and it seems to be biting us in the ass now
<awe_> taiebot, is your image write-able?
<awe_> if so, any easier fix would be to edit the file /etc/init/ofono.override
<taiebot> Yes it is write-able
<awe_> and change the ofono command line to include 'hfp' in the plugin exclude list
<awe_> which is a comma separated list that starts with "-P"
<cyphermox> awe_: this is particular to the device though
<cyphermox> I've had the hfp modems show up on phone and desktop with ofono running without crashes
<cyphermox> I'm totally not against disabling it though, that plugin is useless
<awe_> it's not crashing, it's exiting
<cyphermox> do you want me to do it and upload lxc-android-config?
<cyphermox> it's crashing
<cyphermox> ofonod[2972]: plugins/hfp_hf.c:hfp_connect_reply() Connect reply: No route to host
<cyphermox> you shouldn't be getting this for a paired device
<awe_> ofonod[2972]: Terminating
<cyphermox> I can't believe ofono isn't intelligent enough to gracefully handle this failure
<awe_> anyways, sure if you can do an upload to lxc-android-config to disable hfp, that'll save me an email to ogra_
<cyphermox> It's as if that part of code was never testing
<cyphermox> I can do it now
<awe_> let's wait and see if this fixes the problem for taiebot
<awe_> it wasn't thoroughly tested... ( at least not by me )
<cyphermox> meh... disabling the ofono bt modules is safe, and they don't belong enabled anyway
<awe_> then go for it
<cyphermox> I looked at both, couldn't find anything we'd want to use in the near future in any way
<awe_> I'd still like to see confirmation that this works for taiebot
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> do you remember their little names? :)
<cyphermox> as I recall it wasn't just hfp
<cyphermox> oh wait
<awe_> the other plugin is just plain old "bluetooth"
<cyphermox> we want that one though
<cyphermox> that's what allows ofono and bluez to talk for telephony IIRC
<awe_> then by all means leave it there...
<taiebot> I cannot get the file to save?
<taiebot> sudo nano ofono.override after putting hfp ctrl x yes file name to write
<taiebot> maybe its not write able.
<awe_> taiebot, you could adb pull the file to your local machine
<awe_> edit it
<awe_> and then adb push it back to /etc/init
<awe_> then reboot
<taiebot> ok
<awe_> taiebot, your ofonod cmd line should look like this: exec ofonod -P stktest,provision,sap,udev,dun,smart,hfp
 * awe_ knows that was obvious, but just in case... ;)
<taiebot> yep done it rebooting now
<awe_> cool
<cyphermox> awe_: could you try just hfp_hf on your end?
<taiebot> \o/ yeah
<taiebot> it worked
<awe_> awesome!
<awe_> cyphermox, not sure what you mean?
<awe_> cyphermox, ah you mean just the hfp_hf plugin?
<cyphermox> as the pplugin name yeah
<cyphermox> I´m having a hard time parsing what ofono expects the plugin name to be
<awe_> cyphermox, if hfp works for taiebot, let's got with that now, and we can adjust if necessary one we have some more time
<cyphermox> ah, there it is
<cyphermox> yeah, hfp is fine
<awe_> cool
<awe_> brb
<taiebot> Ok thanks for your help i suppose it will be solved pretty soon my bug :-D have a good night
<awe_> yw, g'nite!
<cyphermox> awe_: was there a bug for the plugin stuff?
<awe_> cyphermox, well we could use the new bug taiebot opened
<cyphermox> wasn't that for the apn?
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1322356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322356 in ofono (Ubuntu) "GSM does not work on r44" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> aye, good enough
<cyphermox> ah shoot
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-23
<balloons> jdstrand, are you committing the changes to the click.rules or shall I?
<jdstrand> balloons: if you can, that would be great. I am working on the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu changes now. it was slightly trickier than I expected but am almost there
<jdstrand> balloons: please be sure to use /run/user/<uid>/autopilot/...
<jdstrand> cause my new rules depend on that
<balloons> jdstrand, yes I will yes the same rules as in the paste
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Emulator doesn't output audio | http://askubuntu.com/q/470986
<cwayne> anyone else seeing some weirdness trying to connect to wifi on a flo?
<Chipaca> cwayne: i have a rule about never using hardware that's named after andie capp characters
<Tigrouzen> Hello ubuntu touch wiki it is incorrect i need right link for repo sync manifest at utopic revision can you help. Thank
<Tigrouzen> Don't answer all on same time ^^
<Tigrouzen> Hello ubuntu touch wiki it is incorrect i need right link for repo sync manifest at utopic revision can you help. Thank
<Tigrouzen> Hello ubuntu touch wiki it is incorrect i need right link for repo sync manifest at utopic revision can you help. Thank
<grepped> Is it possible to install ubuntu-touch porting related tool/packages on distro other than ubuntu?
 * ogra_ hasnt heard of anyone who tried that yet 
<grepped> ogra_, is that ans to my question?
<ogra_> yes
<bregma> so, i just upgraded to the latest image (r44) on my phone, and it lost all my contacts (and evidently doesn't like me entering new ones)... is this a known problem?
<grepped> ogra_,thanks.I am using arch-linux.Looks like I need to move from arch to ubuntu. whats your comments?
<grepped> bregma, whats your phone model?
<bregma> it's a Nexus 4
<bregma> although I do not see why hardware should make a different to something like contacts
<cantstanya> hi any cool chats here
<dobey> all the cool chats hang out here
<Tilo15> Hello, I was wondering if there was any way at all to get the latest Ubuntu touch on the 2012 Nexus 7
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-24
<etrastew> hello everyone :)
<n5708> can you install on Note 3?
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> my nexus7 always resets dimmed light when i start ubuntu-touch, other devices got this problem too?
<AskUbuntu> ubantu touch is not working on nexus 7 …....please help | http://askubuntu.com/q/471460
<slvn_> hello ... newbie question. My Nexus10 tablet is doing "Updates ..install .. Version 44".  In what, is this different from doing manually an apt-get update / dist-upgrade ?
<ogra_> slvn_, by default the system is readonly and the rootfs is assembled from several image files ... over the air updates just update the images (which only takes minutes vs a lot longer with a pre-package update by apt) ... we do not really support apt based upgrades, due to the limited size you will run out of space using apt-get
<ogra_> also the writability on the redonly images is provided via bind mounts, some deb packages will break when trying to unpack (for which dpkg uses hard-links) ...
<ogra_> while you can use apt-get to install single packages (i.e. for development) after making the image writable upgrades wont work for long
<ogra_> s/pre-package/per-package/
<slvn_> orga_, ok thanks for the explanation, I have just updated to version:44
<slvn_> and teg / tedg ld_library_path branch is working :)
<anpok> ogra_: Is there a simple way to extend what is inside the image?
<anpok> so lets say take ubuntu touch base image + my favorite packages i would like to have on my phones
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu on my nexus 7 manul download .img files not installing | http://askubuntu.com/q/471482
<slvn_> I am build a click native C++ application for UbuntuTouch. Is there some writeable directory that I can use as local folder for the storage of the configurations file of my app ?
<slvn_>  "." seems to be readable, but not write-able
<slvn_> ok ...I searched and found the doc : developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<slvn_> On a native C++ ubuntutouch app (click package), how to Hide the top StatusBar ? and/or know the height of this status bar ?
<tech123> May i have some help, plz
<tech123> ma
<tech123> y i hafve some help?
<tech123> anyone here?
<tech123> hello?
<tech123> ...
<tech123> ...
<tech123> i really need help...
<tech123> did i lose connection?
<tech123> hello??
<tech123> D:
<tech123> HELLO?!?
<tech123> help???
<tech123> H-E-L-L-O??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Macer> i busted out the n900 :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-05-25
<alfonsojon> Hi, I'm installing on Mako using the utopic branch
<alfonsojon> What should my expectations be? I'm aware some things may not work optimally, but I want to know if the phone will be usable
<cantstanya> lol alfonsojon asking for information while talking smack on #Cyanogenmod
 * cantstanya laughs
<alfonsojon> Alright, I flashed following the instructions
<alfonsojon> It goes into recovery, sits there for a while, then reboots to a spinning Ubuntu logo
<alfonsojon> Once it's there, it reboots and goes back to Android
<alfonsojon> (after sitting at the spinning Ubuntu logo for around ten minutes or so)
<pngo> alfonsojonL try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<pngo> <alfonsojon>: worked for me
<alfonsojon> I got it to work through a manual flash
<pngo> OK. I have not used utopic branch so I can not help you with that, but 'normal' branch works for me
<alfonsojon> Utopic is buttery smooth and looking sexy.
<alfonsojon> Compared to the "1.0" release
<cantstanya> dobey: I haven't seen that many cool chats since asking ;(
<pngo> sorry, I did not realized that 14.10 is utopic. anyway I'm on 14.10(r44) and works fine. it is my daily phone.
<pngo> <cantstanya> what is your problem? not everyone is so advanced as you?
<cantstanya> huh?
<cantstanya> pngo: I just wanted to know if cool chats were happening
<cantstanya> that's all
<pngo> something like:  lol alfonsojon asking for information while talking smack on #Cyanogenmod
<pngo> * cantstanya laughs
<pngo> seems to me that area nor cool
<cantstanya> oh he was talking foul things, but that's in the past.
<cantstanya> best to not dwell in the past, and only look towards the future
<cantstanya> d;^]
<pngo> I read this and does not look good to me.
<cantstanya> okay
<cantstanya> good night
<pngo> good night
<alfonsojon> For some reason, no third-party apps want to work for me on Ubuntu Touch trusty
<alfonsojon> especially an emulator
<prommie> has anyone installed ubuntu on a karbonn st8 velox tablet
<prommie> can't get it to reboot to bootloader mode. Only recovery
<ferdinand52> кто по русски говорит?
<popey> !ru | ferdinand52
<ubot5> ferdinand52: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mike321> hello i am running ubuntu tocuh on asus google nexus 7 2013 wifi, but where do I set accounts to the tablet ? not the assigned accounts liek google, i mean the login to tablet account ?
<mike321> and why  can t i install a regular deb on ubuntu touch ?
<ogra_> mike321, ubuntu touch uses a hardcoded user, there is no multi user support yet
<ogra_> you can install debs but you lose the ability to do any kind of upgrades .... by default ubuntu touch follows an image based approach which turns the upgrade process into something that only takes a few minutes ofr the full system ... to provide these image upgrade diffs these images need to be readonly
<ogra_> you can make an image readwrite to install a single deb (or a few more) but the images are limited in size and dpkg uses had links for package upgrades. hard links dont work on top of images that scatter across multiple partitions
<ogra_> s/had/hard/
<mike321> thanks ogra, thought every presentation of ubuntu tells me, that i can have a login and guest modus on the tablet to show it around, and of course i like, when i just press update and the new versio  14.10 will be on it. you tell me, i can install a .deb but then the upgrade as oneclick will be lost ?
<mike321> is anyone able and willing to compile an qt app for ubuntu toch ? the app is ready and we would love to have touch support and see it on the default delivery. can anyone help ?
<ogra_> you just need to build it as a click package ..... see developer.ubuntu.com ... there is also a QtCreator based IDE that provides everything you need (the Ubuntu SDK)
<ogra_> multiuser is planned but not yet ready ... the current focus is on getting the announced phones ready (and they wont have multiuser in the beginning)
<ogra_> there is some "fake multiuser" login setup on the nexus10 currently ... but thats only the UI atm
<mike321> ok thanks for the information, i think i will buy additionally then an official distributed tablet to see how that will work with logins for the app compile: Yes i can try, but it is very hard for me. the app compiels easily with one click in qt. can you do that ? to make the touch installer and add it to the ubuntu repository ?
<ogra_> you need to create a click package from the binary and submit it to the click store
<mike321> i have never done that
<ogra_> it is described on developer.ubuntu.com
<mike321> do you have done that ?
<ogra_> yes, but only with webapps, never with QMl or Qt ones
<mike321> i an searching for the most efficient way, not the way itself. and if you have done that, already, you are more efficient than me, and I even dont know any persons who then can grant the app.
<mike321> we have only qt
<mike321> and do you have one day to create this ? we would donate some small gift even to you in the end
<ogra_> it is an automated process ... (and the test tools the store used are shipped in the SDK)
<ogra_> no
<mike321> why not ?
 * ogra_ is seriously busy working on the system 
<ogra_> and i have never used the SDK (i create my webapp clicks by hand, that wouldnt help you)
<mike321> well apps are system too, and can we chat about it in a private talk ? you will see then why this is important for the system, are oyu an ubuntu paid developer ?
<ogra_> try asking in #ubuntu-app-devel ... probably you can find someone wanting to do that there
<mike321> yah we found one for deb
<mike321> now it is a specialized task for touch onclick
<ogra_> i work for canonical, yes (and am half way out the door to catch a flight to the ubuntu touch development sprint)
<mike321> how many minutes ?
<mike321> cany ou give me youe emaila ddres s?
<mike321> plz
<mike321> I will write you
<ogra_> if yuo use the ubuntu SDK it should be a single click action to create a click
<mike321> with a click itis not in the system right ?
<mike321> you can run the compiles wihile you fly  :-)
<ogra_> it will be in the store (what you currently see as "available apps" in the "apps" page on your tablet)
<mike321> really?
<mike321> no appriovals ?
<ogra_> i have to run other compiled while i fly ;)
<mike321> qc ?
<mike321> your email ?
<ogra_> there is automated checking
<ogra_> and a final signoff from a human
<mike321> sounds good and costs me 3 weeks
<mike321> who is the final signoff ?
<mike321> ok then we give it s a try, but please give me your email to ask for further help later
<ogra_> a team of people ... as i said, you can find them in #ubuntu-app-devel (as well as other developers of apps)
<ogra_> but i wont have the time to deal with you much ...
<mike321> your view is devided in system and apps, this is wrong,
<mike321> it will be fun !
<mike321> and you already do :-P
<ogra_> ogra@ubuntu.com ... but dont expect answers soon ... i'm about 2500 unread mails behind ...
<mike321> really.
<mike321> shoudl I mark it with a flag  :-)
<mike321> thnaks tough
<mike321> though
<ogra_> seriously, the app developers are more likely to be able to help you with that
 * ogra_ works on the low level of the system ...
<mike321> i read this three times and understood at the zero pint of telling me
<ogra_> oh, and there is also a mailing list ... probably even better to find someone
<mike321> i am not moving.
<ogra_> join that launchpad team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone ... then at the bottom left there is a subscribe button for the mailing list
<mike321> i dont want a mailinglist
<mike321> i want a personal contact.
<ogra_> well, you want someone to package your app
<mike321> that would be a result, but for you it would be learning as well
<mike321> and a cool benefit
<mike321> i am more looking for an expert and the process, rather than the result
<ogra_> right, tell me where i can suqeeze in another hour in a 6day/14h week that i work already to get the phones we will sell on a few months ready :P
<ogra_> s/on/in/
<ogra_> i'm really not the right person for your issue
<mike321> well, our app is the whatsapp killer :-P
<mike321> you will need it
<ogra_> so talk to the guys in #ubuntu-app-devel ... there are the guys maintaining the store and app selections etc
<mike321> ok wil check additionally
<mike321> where is the event ?
<ogra_> (and everyone is traveling this weekend ... there was an app developer sprint lastr week at the place where i will fly to now)
<mike321> the sprint
<ogra_> malta
<mike321> oh cool
<mike321> and you are one week too late ?
<ogra_> no
<mike321> why do you fly to there not one week earlier ?
<ogra_> app development, toolkit, QA and design were there last week
<ogra_> system development, plumbing etc is next week
<ogra_> you are more likely to find someone here (or in the other channel) during the work-week
<mike321> the interesting question is, if you can see an app as a basis for a system
<mike321> android grow with free mp3 download from russion servers vkontakte.
<ogra_> sure, it is just not in my area of work
<mike321> they gave the sugar to the users
<ogra_> we have other teams for that
<mike321> yah makes sense
<mike321> ok i will ask the channel and come back to you
<ogra_> if you have issues with upstart, the boot process, image plumbing developer mode on commandline, adb connection or any daemon running on the system, i'm your man
<ogra_> my job usually stops where the UI starts
<mike321> i see
<mike321> yes this job is only gui and compiling. but good to know. interested in a cool kernel software ?
<mike321> every gui needs a kernel
<mike321> the interestign thing is, that a kernel software could be part of ubuntu
<mike321> of the system
<mike321> because the kernel would create a new p2p environment
<mike321> this could be a core feature of ubuntu
<mike321> well I will mail you but then you have to look on your own and will not do due to time restrictions
<mike321> so maybe we chat one time more later
<mike321> have first a good filght then, any messenger you currently use ?
<mike321> hey, deamon ! can we talk about adding a deamon to ubuntu system ? default ?
<mike321> :-)
<mike321> k then
<mike321> will write you
<mike321> it must have been a nightmare to address the guardian slides..
<mike321> as everyone acts like this..
<ogra_> we have to use the andriid kernel source (with a lot of patches and our own config)
<ogra_> *android
<ogra_> but anyway ... i have to catch a plane (and go voting first)
<mike321> ok
<mike321> europe?
<mike321> where are you from ?
<mike321> I did already
<ogra_> try to catch mhall119 for the app questions
<ogra_> germany
<mike321> achsoo
<ogra_> :)
<mike321> he is an actor
<mike321> :-)
<ogra_> heh
<mike321>  M C. H.
<mike321> why does ubuntu use android source ?`??
<mike321> though ubuntu uses linux
<mike321> and not android linux kernel
<mike321> will apk run on ubuntu soon ?
<mike321> like in sailfish ?
<mike321> I have a salifils mobile too
<ogra_> not planned yet
<mike321> please dont vote for the pirtate party in germany
<mike321> lol
<mike321> ok
<mike321> sailfish has much more potentials with whatapp running on it
<ogra_> (someone could surely provide a click that includes dalvik though)
<mike321> ununtu is missing apk vms
<mike321> what is dalvik?
<ogra_> well, we first need a phone system your mom can use
<ogra_> then we can start thinking about extending ;)
<mike321> ok, good approach
<ogra_> what sailfish does costs a lot of money ...
<ogra_> they use aliendalvik ... thats run by a company ... you have to license it etc
<mike321> without apps.. the asus was quite disappointing, i needed to look for all the apps which are there  45, or so. mostly websites. we need to have all the apps shown not shown collapsed..
<mike321> ah ok
<ogra_> first we will bring out the announced meizu and bq phones in the second half of the year ... for early adopters ... mom-able phones will still take a while
<mike321> good to talk to you, stretegic issues are important and I have good ideas for that..
<mike321> one last point, it is important to update the system with one click
<mike321> I liek the sailfish update button and all is new
<mike321> that is how Ubuntu mobiel MUST work too
<mike321> but i see it is that way, so update and 15.10 will be there soon if I understand right
<ogra_> it does already
<mike321> good then
<ogra_> 14.10 first ;)
<mike321> why mike ? is is specialized in messengers ?
<mike321> yes I know
<ogra_> you mean mhall119 ?
<ogra_> he is working on integrating apps etc
<mike321> good then
<mike321> i pinged him
<mike321> seems to be generation x and not y, as he is not on his phone currently
<ogra_> yeah, he might not be around before tomorrow though
<mike321> :-P
<mike321> urgh
<mike321> good that I have one week free next week so I can try again
<ogra_> as i said, everyone is travelling this weekend
<mike321> hey LH has wifi
<mike321> so has UA
<ogra_> i doubt air mlata does
<mike321> you fly airberlin ?
<ogra_> *malta
<mike321> ja ja mobile lata... later :-P
<mike321> m..alta.
<ogra_> :)
<mike321> ok then, ever dealed with encryption?
<ogra_> a little ... but not as a developer only as consumer or maintainer
<mike321> thats enought o understand the basics.
<ogra_> well, enough to be dangerous for sure
<mike321> dangerous?
<ogra_> due to half breeded knowledge ;)
<mike321> i see
<ogra_> i usually ask "jemanden der sich damit auskennt" ;)
<mike321> no. i see it different, of course implementation must be well
<mike321> also eisenkarl.
<ogra_> jenau
<mike321> and who in person would that be? you have a special friend for that ?
<ogra_> the ubuntu security team usually
<ogra_> at least if it is for more than personal use
<mike321> ok. have a good flight, I ask Mike C Hall for the stage.
<ogra_> great ... good luck
<mike321> well take care
<mike321> i just got the info that a know person died on bladder cancer last night, he got a neo bladder and this caused pains.. 5 months in hospital and never recovered, life can be cutted quickly. take care and bring out what you want to do. make the main points..
<AskUbuntu> recuperate USABLE space NEXUS 5 | http://askubuntu.com/q/471931
<n4uah> helo any one here?
<saidinesh5> hey folks.... i seem to be having a tough time getting maliit to compile on my machine.....
<saidinesh5> maliit framework seems to be installing the maliit-defines.prf to usr/share/qt/ ...
<saidinesh5> while maliit plugins seems to be looking for it in /usr/lib/ .....
<saidinesh5> any clue?
<n4uah> Is anyone here...??
<sunbird> i don't suppose it is possible to install crypted ubuntu on nexus7?
<pngo> nexus4, ubuntu14.10(r44), updated 2014-05-22; terminal is not working at all. I get only black screen.
<rastkok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1322527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322527 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal app shows no text in #44 on mako" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tiiongtsu> Hi
<tiiongtsu> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/surface_texture_client_hybris.cpp:36:40: fatal error: gui/IGraphicBufferProducer.h: No such file or directory
<pngo> and know I can not ssh to phone as well. I get Permission denied (publickey).
<pngo> and now....
<daker> pngo: open the toolbar, then tape on settings
<daker> change the font size
<daker> like increment the value with +1
<daker> then go back, it should work
<xplt> Has x86 emulator been released?
<popey> xplt: it works, yes.
<xplt> http://askubuntu.com/q/387884/241823 Oh... popey, thanks :)
<popey> that information is outdated
<xplt> Where should I start reading then?
<xplt> If I'm trying to execute a command from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator it complains about unknown flag "arch"
<popey> xplt: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<xplt> 13.04
<popey> Well, I'd recommend you upgrade to 14.04 first ☻
<xplt> Err
<xplt> no-no 14.04
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08059.html
 * popey updates his image to test it
<xplt> popey: Thank you very much
<xplt> So much faster than arm emulator, great! :D
<slvn__> Hello ! I am building a C++ native application (using MIR ang SDL2) for UbuntuTouch (ARM).
<slvn__> When I run the application from the shell it is fullscreen, as expected
<slvn__> When it is run from upstart (installed as a click package, with a .desktop),
<slvn__> it is shifted, and displayed under the top-status-bar (appmenu ?)
<slvn__> How can I disable this status bar?
<slvn__> or how to know the "height" of this status bar?
<pngo> I can not access phone via ssh.  I get: Permission denied (publickey). is there a bug?
<pngo> I have no problem to access my other computers.
<pngo> and ssh works from phone to computer.
<cantstanya> Is init on touch from android's platform_system_core or whatnot?
<Tassadar> no
<Tassadar> well, the one in android container is, but the real one is not
<cantstanya> what init is used on touch?
<cantstanya> upstart?
<Tassadar> yeah, I don't think the systemd transition happened yet
<cantstanya> something else? and in any case, is there a possibility systemd will be adopted on touch as well?
<cantstanya> oh
<cantstanya> answers my last question I guess
<Tassadar> it's the same as ubuntu on desktop
<Tassadar> it is the same system, really
<popey> We'll move to systemd at some point
<cantstanya> I thought touch was using a similar base as Android (mksh, their init, etc), I guess I was mistaken.
<cantstanya> is there a page with a time line of what was used? When surfaceflinger was still used, a similar base as Android's was also use I assume, but when the switch to Mir happened, was there ever a time Mir was used on top of the base Android uses?
<Tassadar> the flip happend before mir, I think
<Tassadar> so there was a not-anroid base with surfaceflinger for a while
<cantstanya> oh okay
<Tassadar> originally, it was android with ubuntu in a container
<Tassadar> now it is ubuntu with android in a container
<Tassadar> (and it has been the for a while, since before 13.10)
<Tassadar> *that
<cantstanya> was it trivial to switch from android's base to what's used now (upstart, what I presume is GNU coreutils, dash/bash, etc)
<Tassadar> um...no I guess?)
<cantstanya> alright
<cantstanya> Am I right in saying: developing GUI programs on touch is basically QML for GUI declarations, and C/C++/JS for logic right?
<Tassadar> I think so (I never developed anything for ubuntu touch though)
<slvn__> cantstanya, you can use use graphics libraries to develop only in C / C++, like SDL
<cantstanya> Ideally I'd like to refrain from using either of those actually
<popey> cantstanya: yes, we recommend QML or HTML5 for the UI
<popey> cantstanya: but yes, others are corrrect, you can use C/C++/Go
 * penguin42 has a 2nd hand Nook HD that he's just put CM on and is gently wondering about trying u-t on it, is it possible to run it in a chroot since it's based on the cm kernel?
<AskUbuntu> "Device herring not found on server" when installing Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/472096
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-18
<nhaines> jcbjoe: long press in a text field for selection handles, select all, copy, and paste controls.  That said, the vivid update makes all that actually usable.
<mzanetti> Elleo, thanks. I forgot to push that indeed
<cwayne> mariogrip, any luck with ofono on opo?
<mariogrip> cwayne: I got some progress, I know where the error appears.
<mariogrip> It trying to turn on the radio using the rilmodem driver but it fails
<cwayne> yay progress :D
<mariogrip> :D
<mariogrip> I just need to wait until tomorrow so I can ask awe if he has any ideas why this error appears. So hopefully I get some more progress tomorrow :D
 * ahoneybun highfives mariogrip
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Morning!
<dholbach> hi sturmflut2
<PhilippeP> 'morning
<yacc> Any recommendation for an USB based audio card that will work perfectly with 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Meizu-Will-Sell-Ubuntu-MX4-Across-Europe-Soon-Says-Canonical-481404.shtml
<lotuspsychje> morning
<mpt> seb128, could you check whether I’m on the right track in bug 1350275 please?
<ubot5> bug 1350275 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Improve duplicated language lists" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350275
<seb128> mpt, hey, looking
<seb128> mpt, I'm unsure we are a list of "languages" somewhere
<seb128> are->have
<seb128> mpt, you can "grep ^language /usr/share/i18n/locale/en_*" for example, the issue is that afaik we don't have a way to tell which locales exist because they have a specific language variant or for some other reasons (like different numbers formatting or first day of the week)
<seb128> mpt, e.g en_GB and en_NZ use language "English", not sure how we could determine that GB is to list but not the NZ one
<mpt> seb128, what language does en_CA use?
<seb128> mpt, "English"
<seb128> the en_* all have language "English" it seems
<mpt> seb128, that can’t be right, they have different translations
<mpt> Different spellings
<seb128> right, but it's still called "English"
<seb128> then the system tries to load the locale name file if it exists
<seb128> then it fallbacks
<seb128> you could create an en_NZ translation file and it would be used
<seb128> it just happen that nobody did that (yet) for valid or not reasons
<mpt> seb128, ok, when I say “language” I mean the thing that is different between en and en_GB. What is that thing in engineer-speak? :-)
<seb128> well, we try to load the <locale_name>.mo catalog
<mpt> (or locale-speak, I guess)
<seb128> well, it's a bit trickier
<seb128> that's done my program
<seb128> you could have a en_NZ nautilus translation
<seb128> but no en_NZ translation for anything else
<seb128> my program-> by program
<seb128> pitti, hey, you might know things better than me here, maybe you can help
<seb128> pitti, is there something that tell us if a locale is meant to have its own language/language_variant?
<mpt> seb128, pitti, so what if the spec said “the list of UI languages should consist only of those languages for which the system ships any translations”. That would raise the importance of bug 1455917. But assuming we let people set their locale elsewhere, would anything else bad happen?
<ubot5> bug 1455917 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "locale-langpack/ includes useless Shavian (en@shaw) files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455917
<seb128> pitti, like en_GB is an english variant with specific words/strings, but en_HK is probably not
<seb128> mpt, that wouldn't solve your issue I think
<seb128> $ ls /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_NZ/LC_MESSAGES/
<seb128> pidgin.mo
<seb128> mpt, you would still have en_AU en_NZ etc listed
<pitti> seb128: hm, we could check /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_*, but that's highly ubuntu specific
<pitti> why useless?
<mpt> seb128, not on the phone I wouldn’t — /usr/share/locale-langpack/ does not include en_NZ there
<seb128> pitti, there is nothing in the locale definition that tells you if the variant exists because it has a language variant or just different formating for e.g numbers or first day of week?
<pitti> IIRC there was even a bug to add @shaw, but I could mis-remember
<pitti> seb128: correct; as you could in principle add arbitrary translations for any locale
<pitti> we just usually don't for all languages except en, es, and zh
<pitti> and pt
<seb128> mpt, k, until the day translations add a string to one of the template, as they did for pidgin
<seb128> translators*
<seb128> mpt, then the language would pop up in the settings with a langpack update
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy No Dirty Dishes Day! 😃
<mpt> seb128, so there is some code somewhere that says “omg this locale has one PO file translated, we must ship it!!!”? :-)
<mpt> If so, then a methodical fix for 1455917 would solve that by setting a minimum for how much needs to be translated before the translation is shipped
<seb128> mpt, no, we just ship any translation made afaik
<seb128> mpt, but if some people decide to go made en_NZ specific translations, it's probably because they think there are difference/idioms in NZ?
<seb128> made->make
<mpt> seb128, well, there are, but at the same time, each extra item in the list makes the list harder to scan for everyone. I wouldn’t expect “English (New Zealand)” to show up in the list merely because there’s a single en_NZ translation of “This disk is corrupt” to “This disk is munted”.
<seb128> mpt, right, I'm not sure what would be a good solution, the things you propose seems some extra technical work and flacky in some way (like if they depends of what translators do)
<seb128> we should maybe have a whitelist that we do decide on
<mpt> Currently the contents of the list does depend on what translators do, our minimum number of translated strings just happens to be 1
<mpt> If we set a higher minimum, we have to make a political decision right now (reverse-engineering the minimum so that it produces a list we deem good), but we’d still avoid making political decisions in future
<Aj_> hey
<Aj_> i have some doughts about ubuntu phone
<popey> Maybe you mean "doubts"?
<Aj_> please any help me to clear that
<Aj_> ?
<popey> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aj_> sorry i am first timer forgive me
<popey> np
<popey> just ask your questions, whatever they are
<sturmflut2> Interesting, there is a city in China called "Meizhou"
<Aj_> is this possible to create a mobile phone of our own ?
<Aj_> with ubuntu touch
<ogra_> if you have enough money ...
<popey> Aj_: how do you mean? Make one with a soldering iron?
<Aj_> no ofc no
<popey> You mean port it to another device?
<ogra_> popey, why not ... might not be very "handy" though :)
<Aj_> i collected details for the hardware manufactures
<popey> :)
<Aj_> and is there a way to put it all in one like a real one
<Aj_> ?
<Aj_> a real mobile
<ogra_> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html ... thats a pretty real mobile running it
<popey> Yes and no.
<Aj_> okay
<popey> Yes, it's possible. No, it's not really practical for most people.
<Aj_> why isnt that possible ?
<popey> Nobody said it isn't possible.
<Aj_> okay
<Aj_> i was interested in ubuntu edge proogram
<Aj_> and i really miss it when they pulled back that project
<Aj_> how could i make a mobile like that
<Aj_> ?
<popey> Hah.
<ogra_> if you have enough money ...
<Aj_> money is okay
<Aj_> how can i ?
<popey> We haven't done it.
<popey> Maybe better asking someone who has.
<Aj_> we can design it and i have enough resourses to prototype it
<ogra_> you find a HW manufacturer, give them the specs (and the money) and have them produce it
<Aj_> okay
<Aj_> htink i have the hardwre
<Aj_> then whats is the main things i have to done to the ubuntu touch os
<ogra_> tthen you grab the androiid source tree for that device and follow the porting guide ...
<Aj_> to make it optimised to the h/w
<Aj_> ?
<ogra_> (to create the container with drivers that ubuntu uses)
<ogra_> once you have that you create images using your container and kernel together with the generic ubuntu rootfs ...
<Aj_> okay
<Aj_> okay
<ogra_> thats it ...
<Aj_> then ?
<popey> ???
<popey> profit
<ogra_> well, then you fix bugs :) ... and then you sell it and get rich (or not) :)
<Aj_> ao all the process and apps for the camera sound harware all includes it ?
<ogra_> that part should be in the container
<Aj_> okay
<ogra_> the container ships the android hardware abstraction layer to make sensors, camera, graphics drivers and gps work
<Aj_> :-)
<seb128> mpt, sorry, left for lunch, sure we can do that, it's just that counting translations on disk is slow, like if we look at what is installed in 30 directories it might make the panel init some seconds slower, or we need to cache the value but it's it starts being less trivial work (which is doable, but seeing our todolist not something I would count getting at this year)
<mpt> seb128, Andreea_’s conclusion was that separating out the locale selection into a separate step would expand the first-run setup changes too much for now, too
<Andreea_> Hi guys
<Andreea_> I would keep the language list as it is for now and improve the overall OOBE experience. we will also have some new screens and one of the is the Country screen.
<Andreea_> would be great if we have a flawless OOBE, no bugs, smooth interactions and a great design.
<ogra_> seb128, given that these language directories are most likely on the readonly portion of the fs, why not pre-populate the info somehow
<ogra_> (you could collect all lang info at the end of the rootfs build)
<jgdx> kenvandine, you know if vivid + overlay images are built for krillin?
<kenvandine> jgdx, they are
<jgdx> kenvandine, so mpt should be able to do a normal flash + silo install now?
<jgdx> unless he already has
<kenvandine> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<kenvandine> is the channel now
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
 * mcphail is on-call, and is struggling to resist the temptation to flash an rc-image...
<mpt> jgdx, kenvandine, ok, trying that now
<jgdx> mcphail, do it do it
<mcphail> jgdx: what could possibly go wrong? ;)
<jgdx> :)
<studio_> hi
<popey> hello
<studio_> can someone here confirm, that the mx4 ubuntu edition can handle mhl? is yes, what version, 2.0 or 3.0?
<studio_> is=if
<popey> hard to say given they only went on sale yesterday
<mcphail> on-sale? methinks the /topic needs updating?
<anpok> studio_: the soc is supposed to handle it.. but if you look at the driver
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html
<anpok> studio_: http://www.siliconimage.com/solutions/mobile/ this one is probably used.. and there are drivers floating around.. but the quality is beyond imaginaion
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> nice pun :)
<mcphail> I was hoping they were going to be more expensive. Might be forced to buy one.
<ogra_> mcphail, wait for the € or $ prices :)
<mcphail> ogra_: I'm sure they will start appearing on HongKong ebay soon :)
<ogra_> well, mind you, the chinese versions of meizu devices are usually completely locked down ...
<ogra_> only the international version is open
<mcphail> nasty...
<ogra_> (not sure they do that smae thing on ubuntu though... for flyme based devices thats definitely true)
<studio_> anpok, thanks for the url. i have seen that: http://www.siliconimage.com/Company/News_and_Events/Press_Releases/2014_02_23_-_Silicon_Image_Announces_New_MHL%C2%AE_Smartphone_Reference_Designs_with_MediaTek in the past, but that only can handle 1k
<studio_> and the mt6595 can handle 4k en- and decode
<jgdx> kenvandine, the device_name branch, do you want the cellular plugin to use SystemUpdate?
<dobey> 1k?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> kenvandine, okk
<studio_> 1k=1080p
<kenvandine> the about plugin does that too, to get the device details
<dobey> there is no such thing as 1k. it's just 1080p
<studio_> SiI8620	MHL 3.0 Tx Supporting Up To 4K 2160P Ultra HD Resolution
<dobey> sure
<studio_> that is, why i do not understand, that manufacturer "cut" hardware features. the mt6595 and 6795 can, for exp., handle this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j0gCXjHuKQ
<dobey> 1-3k don't exist though. 4k and 8k are valid things, and apparently some stupid marketing departments made 5k a thing.
<mcphail> 4k means different things to different people
<dobey> different people are wrong then
<seb128> sergiusens, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu/vivid/nuntium/drop-sys-events/+merge/246051 ?
<seb128> (or find somebody to do)
<mcphail> dobey: iirc, 4k was originally 4k across. Cinemas still use the term to mean that.
<mcphail> (or down...)
<dobey> mcphail: there are multiple 4k resolutions across different media, but in terms of computing technology, it pretty much always means 3840x2160
<dobey> i don't think anyone ever called the IBM T21 as 4k
<studio_> if it is true, i do not understand why meizu is using a Mt6595 with 4k en- and decoding in h.265 but for transmitting mhl 2.0 in 1080p
<mcphail> studio_: best ask meizu...
<dobey> i don't think it matters
<studio_> dobey, right.
<ogra_> well, rather ask imagination technologies why their PVR driver is like that :)
<studio_> ogra_, that has noting to do with their drivers. i am now, since on year, waiting for a high performance smart phone, for exp. with an 6595 or 6795 and the docking station. but since now i can't buy. i thought ubuntu touch will be the solution ...
<jgdx> kenvandine, reconfigured the hotspot branch since the MP changed
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, and pushed r1376 to https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-binding/+merge/259392 for you to review :)
<ogra_> studio_, you mean the graphics chipset would magically just work without driver support ?
<dobey> how would ubuntu be a solution to hardware that doesn't exist?
<studio_> ogra_, no. i thought canoncial is working with the manufacturer "together". - "now" i know,t hat there are "barriers". dobey, what is the convergence-device?
<ogra_> studio_, canonical works with the phone manufacturer ... not with the singel parts manufacturers
<dobey> studio_: there isn't one yet. the ubuntu edge device was not funded
<dobey> and as you've been told many times already, the convergence story is not yet complete
<ogra_> studio_, canonical has no influence on how imagination provides the PVR driver to meizu or how the PVR chip is wired to the SoC or some such
<dobey> i don't see what that has to do with 4k mhl/hdmi support in the hardware itself though
<dobey> 4k surely won't be required for it
<ogra_> and yeah, convergence is for the 16.04 release
<studio_> ogra_, will 16.04 be launch this year?
<cwayne> 16.04 == april 2016
<studio_> was that "Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth says Canonical will launch a phone capable of being used as a PC later in 2015" wrong?
<popey> No
<ogra_> nope
<popey> But it might not be fully finished.
<studio_> ehm?
<ogra_> "capable of"
<popey> Meaning you might get a device this year which could be considered 1.0.
<ogra_> well, i guess more likely 0.99
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> ok
<Laney> 0.99 recurring?
<ogra_> convergence means there needs to be a snappy base first
<ogra_> there wont be converged phones without snappy i suspect
<ogra_> (as discussed in length at the online summit)
<studio_> ogra_, does "snappy" mean, i have also to use it on my desktop?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you can (and should) but you dont have to
<studio_> so on my desktop i can still install debian files (deb), but not on the touch device?
<ogra_> on a deb based desktop you will always be able to install debs
<studio_> deb is debian, isn't it?
<ogra_> .deb is the package format debian uses, yes
<studio_> so ubuntu and debian are going to seperate?
<ogra_> no
<studio_> sorry, i do not understand that :(
<dobey> ubuntu and debian have always been separate. otherwise it would be debian, and not ubuntu
<ogra_> you should have really participated in the online summit, it was all discussed publically and in detail with community participation there
<dobey> ubuntu is still based on debian
<ogra_> and that wont change
<chrisccoulson> when apps are closed by swiping them in the app spread, are they just killed or do they get any chance to shut down properly?
<mpt> Is there a tag for bugs that affect battery life?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: they should already have their state stored, as they should be suspended already at that point
<ogra_> chthey get sent a SIGSTOP ... and if they come back to fg they get a SIGCONT
<mcphail> ogra_: no - he means when they are swiped away to close completely
<chrisccoulson> dobey, thanks
<ogra_> mcphail, aah !
<ogra_> right, what dobey said
<mcphail> dobey: that isn't true...
<kenvandine> jgdx, so my device_name branch worked?  i never did get to test it :)
<dobey> mcphail: yes it is
<dobey> mcphail: whether apps are storing their state when given SIGSTOP is a separate problem
<dobey> tedg: ^^ what i said is correct, right?
<mcphail> dobey: i just checked and it isn't. Close browser. Reopen from icon: goes to splash screen. When splash screen is still loading swipe to app carousel. App keeps loading in background: can be swiped closed before it is suspended
<tedg> They also get the Mir shutdown timeout.
<dobey> mcphail: don't be confused by what you think you see
<studio_> !seen john-mcaleely
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<tedg> So they get Mir "ask to shutdown" first
<studio_> damn ;)
<dobey> mcphail: no window visible != no process running
<tedg> chrisccoulson, You should always get a couple seconds to save state.
<mcphail> dobey: well, the backgrounded browser appears to load a new version of the browser page with updated content...
<chrisccoulson> tedg, yeah - it's just that I realized whilst looking at https://github.com/GoogleChrome/voice-memos/issues/1 that we don't do anything in Oxide to flush profile data (and I suspect it's the cause of the problem mentioned in the last comment)
<dobey> mcphail: it's not backgrounded. it's in the foreground. when you swipe an app away, whether it was in the foreground or background when you opened the app overview, the app goes through the same state saving stuff
<popey> studio_: john-mcaleely is right here!
<cwayne> he's on vacation this week though
<ogra_> chyeah, you should flush it when going to bg
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, ^^
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Yes, you should always save right when Mir tells you to. You don't have much time :-)
<ogra_> or store it ...
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, tedg, thanks
<anpok> studio_: re, one thing to add: the driver I was looking at seems to be shared between most mtk devices..  https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/kernel/drivers/mhl
<studio_> popey, thanks, he is gray in my list and i thought he's offline ...
<tedg> And, honesly you should try to free up as much resources as possible then as well.
<mcphail> dobey: so, if you are on the app carousel and the browser is loading/displaying a page: if you swipe it upwards does it get a SIGSTOP before being killed?
<tedg> If you get smaller, there is less likelihood you'll get killed, and thus you'll be faster to restart.
<anpok> studio_: started looking at it.. with not so much success.. still is just a weekend project
<dobey> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> dobey: cool. Can we catch those signals with qml yet?
<dobey> well, mir signal, sigstop, then killed after a couple seconds if still running, i think
<ogra_> 3 sec iirc
<tedg> I believe the StateSaver does so, so there has to be some way, but I don't know the QML interface.
<dobey> mcphail: i'm the wrong person to ask that, because i'd say you whouldn't put logic in qml
<mcphail> dobey: a purist :)
<studio_> anpok, thanks again :) btw. do you know why the kernel for the bq e4.5 is built with nfc support?
<dobey> studio_: ask bq why they build their kernel with nfc support enabled
<ogra_> studio_, because nobody cared to turn it off ... it comes like that from bq
<dobey> studio_: we don't alter the kernel build config from bq really, other than to enable certain necessary things for ubuntu to function properly, such as apparmor
<studio_> dobey, sorry i don't understand. i thought you, canoncial, make the kernel including the patches?
<ogra_> studio_, but that doiesnt mean we patch it more then necessary by playing around with the defaults in the config
<dobey> studio_: we compile it for the ubuntu phone, sure. but we don't go through and try to tweak all the build config beyond what is necessary
<dobey> studio_: as you've complained pointlessly many times before, the android version of e4.5 also has nfc enabled in the kernel. if you want to know what it is configured that way, the best place to ask is bq. we don't know why bq had it enabled there, if there is no nfc hardware.
<ogra_> very likely simply because the get it like that from MTK :)
<dobey> true
<ogra_> and it would mean maintaining one extra patch for them
<ogra_> which is pointless
<studio_> dobey, beleve it or not, i asked at bq! and they told me, they forwarded that questions to canonial. but now no answer. :(
<popey> studio_: you have an answer, that's how we get the kernel config from them, and we don't modify it much.
<ogra_> studio_, disabling it means one extra patch to maintain for canonical ... it isnt worth the developer time that needs to be invested for this
<studio_> popey, so it is as i thought. bq is the problem and not canocial. isn't it?
<ogra_> not really
<popey> not a problem
<dobey> indeed, there is no problem with nfc being enabled or not in the kernel, when the hardware isn't there
<ogra_> i doubt bq does anything to the kernel config ... nd as popey says, not a problem at all
<dobey> you might as well complain that linux-image-generic in the archive has random hardware enabled, when you don't have the hardware
<studio_> ogra_, bq is getting the sources from mediatek, same as kernel 3.10.54 (still not public) so they have to share their sources, right?
<popey> we use 3.4, not 3.10 on bq
<studio_> bq is on 3.10.54 (beta): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS29LCbzXts
<popey> we aren't
<studio_> i know
<popey> so i dont see how that question is for us
<dobey> lollipop is based on 3.10
<ogra_> bq is getting kernels from mediatek, right
<dobey> we aren't based on lollipop
<ogra_> yeah, that will still take a long time i suspect
<studio_> dobey, ubuntu 15.04 is based on what kernel?
<ogra_> months at least
<popey> 3.19.0-16-generic on my desktop
<popey> oh, I'm on 15.10 :)
<studio_> btw. i have seen 15.10 is out for the bq
<mariogrip> awe: any ideas what can cause radio_state == RADIO_STATE_UNAVAILABLE? (ofono: plugins/ril.c) what i have found out is that set_powered (in src/modem.c:862)  is returning EINPROGRESS
<studio_> same old kernel?
<popey> yes
<dobey> studio_: the bq phone images are built on kernel 3.4. phone images aren't built on the generic kernel in the ubuntu archive
<ogra_> until the pahblet tree gets switched to lollipop it will stay like this
<studio_> popey, so the ubuntu version is not depending from the kernel?
<popey> see above
<popey> we're on 3.4
<popey> (on bq)
<studio_> ok
<dobey> not that anything would necessarily change with the kernel config, even if the switch to 3.10 happened
<ogra_> yeah, most unlikely ...
<ogra_> we have to port a ton of fixes already, unlikely anyone plays with the config
<studio_> another question, who, here, is using the vegetahd 16/2 GB version?
<mariogrip> my new app is soon finish now :D https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/photo343647892951640029.jpg
<ogra_> studio_, nobody yet it isnt on slae
<ogra_> *sale
<jcbjoe> im on a nexus 4 running ubuntu touch .. when i turn cellular data on my nexus 4 gets burning hot .. any ideas ?
<studio_> ogra_, it is. you can buy the bq E5 16/2 or Fnac 5 2 16/2
<ogra_> studio_, not the ubuntu version ... ifc you want to install android devices, go to #android
<dobey> !devices | studio_
<ubot5> studio_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> ogra_, it is easy to install ubuntu on it, isn't it the same as on the bq E4.5 / Fnac ?
<awe> mariogrip, so when the modem code calls rilmodem's modem->enable() function, it's supposed to return EINPROGRESS.  The function create_gril sets up a listener for the UNSOL_CONNECTED signal, which causes ril_connected() to get invoked, which then notifies the core that the modem is 'powered'
<awe> 'powered' in rilmodem means that the socket connection to rild has been established
<studio_> john made the recovery-vegetahd.img public. with the right scatter.txt it schould work.
<awe> it has nothing to do with the actual modem/radio power
<ogra_> studio_, IT IS NOT ... stop making that claim, the partitioning is different if you want to talk about android devices, talk in an android channel, if you want support wiuth a preinstalled ubuntu device, come here ... dobey, popey and me wen through the issues you had on your 4.5 due to that already, i for my case will *NOT* support anything that you do with an android device you hacked ubuntu into anymore
<studio_> dobey, i know that list, and john updated it
<ogra_> either buy an ubuntu device or get along yourself ...
<mariogrip> awe what about this? UNSOL_RESPONSE_RADIO_STATE_CHANGED (state: UNAVAILABLE
<studio_> ogra_, did you built the kernel from the git, i do not think so. i own both, android an ubuntu touch, MT6582_Android_scatter.txt, because i built both kernels
<dobey> studio_: then you're asking questions that are already answered
<awe> mariogrip, that means the radio hasn't yet been powered on
<mariogrip> awe:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mE2zSfVo
<studio_> no, i asked, who is using the 16/2 version
<ogra_> studio_, nobody, because it is not on sale yet
<ogra_> just to repeat my answer again +
<sturmflut2> So I sit here for way too many seconds, trying to use Ubuntu Touch gestures on an Android Nexus 5, and wondering why nothing happens
<mariogrip> awe: full log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11208984/
<ogra_> sturmflut2, lol, happens all the time to me
<sturmflut2> Oh the embarrassment
<kenvandine> sturmflut2, :-D
<svij> sturmflut2: I know that feeling. :)
<awe> mariogrip, is the modem online?
<ogra_> (not that i touch android very often, but if i do )
<awe> I think set-online happens automatically.  My guess is that it's not working properly
<awe> what happens if you try to manually online the modem?
<dobey> sturmflut2: try using anything other than webos after 4 years of using it, then you'll know suffering :)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: There are still a couple of things not available on the bq, so I carry both devices, but the bq is slowly winning.
<ogra_> yay
<dobey> sturmflut2: gestures being different and not having a hardwrae keyboard are painful
<dobey> err, hardware
<ogra_> dobey, start a crowdfunding campaign for a clippable BT keyboard ;)
<mariogrip> awe, with the online-modem it just trows a python error
<dobey> ogra_: egad no
<sturmflut2> dobey: I wonder why there arent't more Android devices with hardware keyboards. I know a couple of people who cling to their BlackBerrys because of this.
<ogra_> haha
<dobey> ogra_: today's phones are already too enormous :(
<studio_> ogra_, the phone was on sale up to december 2014 for 190 Euro, it is still possible to buy it from some distributions in spain and also via ebay. so why do you repeat your answer "it is not on sale"?
<awe> mariogrip, and does ofono output anything when you run it?
<dobey> !devices | studio_
<ubot5> studio_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<awe> ( both in syslog and the actual traces? )
<dobey> studio_: there is no such device sold with ubuntu on it
<ogra_> studio_, talk to someone else please, i wont get into these discussions anymore... THE UBUNTU VERSION IS NOT ON SALE !
<popey> studio_: its not avilable with ubuntu is the point he is making
<mariogrip> ogra_: http://community.o2.co.uk/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/13614i436B60240E67D0AD?v=mpbl-1 :)
<ogra_> studio_, come back once you booufght an ubuntu preinstalled vegetahd and we can talk, i will *NOT* go through all your "i flashed this and that" stuff again
<mariogrip> awe, i will give it a try, give me a minute
<studio_> popey, it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> studio_: no it isn't
<popey> studio_: show me the link to where you can buy it with ubuntu pre-installed
 * ogra_ hugs mariogrip 
<dobey> studio_: do you know what "Work in Progress" means?
<dobey> it does not mean "supported and avaialble for purchase at your local cell phone store"
 * mariogrip hugs back :)
<studio_> popey, show me a ling to buy a google phone with ubuntu
<popey> i dont have to
<studio_> :)
<popey> I'm not the one asserting it's available
<popey> now just stop please
<studio_> is it a secret?
<dobey> studio_: learn to read please
<ogra_> +1
<popey> is what a secret?
<popey> the fact that it's listed on the wiki clearly "no".
<studio_> a secret to flash a E5 to ubuntu touch?
<popey> no
<studio_> so
<popey> we just dont support that
<popey> We are not obligated to help you do random stuff with devices you buy on ebay.
<ogra_> well, we do if you use the proper tools on a preinstalled device
<popey> Contrary to what you may think.
<ogra_> the proper tool being ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> just like they don't mix woks with the tomatoes at the supermarket
<popey> ogra_: not yet available.
<popey> ergo, "we do not"
<ogra_> for any other flash tools, talk to their providers
<ogra_> yes, once it is available indeed
<popey> studio_: you have your answers, please read them. enough now.
<ogra_> popey, point is that once it is available ubuntu-device-flash will also support it :) and it wont before ;)
<popey> right.
 * ogra_ notes the backlog and apologizes for the caps to everyone not involved ... i guess i havent used that many cps in 5 years on one day
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> *caps
<studio_> i understood, that bq is so open, to make everything as they can do public, but i don't understand you.
<ogra_> obviously
<popey> studio_: we have explained this before.
<popey> studio_: please go back and re-read your logs.
<studio_> popey, i don't need to re-read. i understood ...
<studio_> dear john-mcaleely, thank you so much to make the recovery-vegetahd.img public! thumbs up !!!
<awe> mariogrip, so... a quick additional note.  By default, on touch, there's a daemon called urfkill which is responsible for setting the modem online; this daemon is also responsible for making flight-mode work
<awe> when it sets the modem online, the default ril plugin sends a REQUEST_RADIO_POWER (ON)
<awe> my guess is that your device might have it's own version of this request, or use an OEM specific request
<awe> for instance the MTK-based devices don't work with the std ril power request ( see plugins/mtk.c )
<awe> anyways, I have to run out to lunch; bbl
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11209367/ awe
<mariogrip> awe: okey
<borg286> Can someone point me to where I can submit a feature request for ubuntu touch. I'd like the intro tutorial to listen to keyboard input for cases when the screen is broken and the user has installed a keyboard in the usb
<ogra_> borg286, see channle topic, there is a bug link
<borg286> thx, heading to bug filing
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Is there going to be a default map app for ubuntu on the phone?
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl, you mean beyond "HERE" ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ogra_, yeah, HERE is a webapp isn't it? It'd be nice to have an app that was much more integrated with the system and was more like the other system apps!
<ogra_> while it uses a webview ... it also uses a lot of QML and Qt :)
<ogra_> (i.e. it is a lot more than just the usual container webapp )
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ogra_, Is it in the appstore and does it use the ubuntu system look? I just think it'd be ashame and offputting if you went from a smooth music app or gallery app but then needed to find a location or you're looking at a scope which has a great gui it tells you this place so you tap to show you it on a map and then all of a sudden you're using something which looks out of place isn't as smooth to use etc etc
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl, i totally agree it should be better integrated, specifically theme wise :)
<ogra_> but after all the map view will likely always be a webview
<ogra_> the surrounding elements can surely be tweaked
<jcbjoe> i got a question when i turn on gps and location services it never finds my location .. using a nexus 4 with ubuntu-touch 14.04
 * mcphail is beginning to feel the "swipe from right" gesture is a bit overloaded :(
<dobey> jcbjoe: 14.04? you *really* need to upgrade your phone
<ogra_> yeah
<jcbjoe> hmm ?
<dobey> current stable channel is 14.10
<jcbjoe> sorry im on 14.10
<dobey> and will be 15.04 soon
<jcbjoe> dobey: ogra_ it is 14.10 my bad
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ogra_, yeah, fair does, I couldn't find the app in the store so I think its out at the moment, and I was using a location scope and it pulled me into the browser to here maps, which is fine but the look and feel is very different from native, and it kind of confused me because before then I was using OSMTouch which has a native look to it, it doesn't have all the features you want and can be a bit buggy, I also saw a map icon for apps and though
<ChloeWolfieGirl> t that canonical would be making there own map app based on other mapping systems just like what Gnome did with there maps
<ogra_> i think the HERE app is worked on hand in hand with nokia ... but i dont know who it doing that ...
<ogra_> *is doing
<mcphail> ogra_: there HERE app only comes with krillin builds, though, doesn't it?
<ogra_> well, with preinstalled phones
<ogra_> (it will be on the other phones too most likely)
<dobey> i think it's some of the images for the n4 too, but not all of themm
<ogra_> yeah, not the community ones
<mcphail> not open source?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ogra_, Yeah I know Nokia does HERE and I know that canonical is using HERE for getting location data so perhaps having HERE as default may be part of the deal, Does location work like links and if a app specifies something it'll go to that app instead of the web?
<ogra_> not matching ubuntu license standards (requiring an EULA)
<mcphail> good reason, then
<ogra_> there is a -here channel somewhere ... even for the N4
<ogra_> and if you want working location without waiting 20min for a GPS fix, thats the channel you want i guess
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: not sure what scope you're talking about. it might just be using here urls
<ogra_> since HERE is a lot more than just the app
<mcphail> I think it went missining from krillin when I was trying the vivid channels, but GPS didn't work anyway
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ogra_, does that mean community ports of ubuntu touch wont have HERE location tracking?
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl, they dont have it now ...
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl: not by default they won't i guess. i'm not sure why it's not in the store, if it is't
<dobey> isn't
<ogra_> as i said, there is a special channel that has HERE included even for the community version
<ogra_> and without the backends your GPS will only do raw GPS ... which means 15-20mmin til you can use location
<dobey> well, if you build following the channel that has here, i guess you will get here, in you're port
<mcphail> Unfortunately, the only time I needed to really use it, it placed me 5 miles away
<ogra_> HERE provides the agps db that enables you to get a GPS fix faster
<ogra_> mcphail, yeah, there were some fixes very recently that made it a bit more accurate
<mcphail> ogra_: that's good to know. I'm sure it was fine when I'd tested it, but it let me down when I needed it :)
<dobey> doesn't sound fine :)
<ogra_> yeah
<JanC> why is the "raw GPS" so slow?  even my old USB GPS gets a fix in seconds...
<dobey> JanC: antenna design and power usage, probably.
<ogra_> and sattelite visibility
<JanC> maybe also the actual GPS chip/core & whether it can track multiple sats in parallel?
<Elleo> ogra_: do we cache the almanac? a cold sync shouldn't be needed every time as almanac data is valid for quite a long time (half a year I think)
<JanC> IIUC downloading the almanac every time would result in _at least_ 12.5 minutes TTFF?
<ogra_> Elleo, you have to ask tvoss or mandel
<Elleo> ogra_: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_first_fix it should be possible to do a warm fix as long as the user hasn't moved more than a 100km from their previous location
<JanC> and valid for 180 days
<Elleo> ogra_: okay, will poke them tomorrow and see if there's any low hanging fruit there for the non-AGPS mode
<ogra_> (i think both are off this week)
<Elleo> ah, okay; I'll poke them next week then ;)
<mcphail> Is 100km the limit? I thought it was further than that. My car GPS unit only usually complains if I start it in a new country, but a few 100 miles doesn't tend to annoy it
<Elleo> mcphail: not sure, I'm just going from that wikipedia page for that figure
<pundir> ogra_, hi.. does ubuntu-touch use android's native libGLES* implementation for accel display or does it uses its own framework?
<jgdx> kenvandine, wut :p
<kenvandine> jgdx, hey... in your hotspot_binding branch, please add a comment above the import for Updates that this is only a temp solution until we don't need to blacklist mako
<kenvandine> jgdx, i guess i could have commented on the MP :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, 'tis fine
<seb128> jgdx, thanks :-) (sorry, I've been grumpy with Ken about importing another panel backend just for that workaround)
<jgdx> seb128, haha
<mariogrip> ogra_ when the ubuntu-device-flash has the --bootstrap option, does it use the "fastboot getvar product" to fetch device name?
<kenvandine> seb128, you're never grumpy :)
<seb128> lol
<jgdx> seb128, you meant that one comment with needs information? :p
<jgdx> low threshold
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I was pondering using needs fixing :p
<dobey> needs exorcising
<seb128> but anyway, thanks for adding the comment ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... but the import isn't in the same MP :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, we're okay that the message mako users sees (for the time being) is "you can't hotspot because wifi is off"?
<jgdx> or just hide the whole thing maybe
<seb128> hide it I would say, wifi is not off so that would be confusing?
<kenvandine> hide the whole thing
<jgdx> yep
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed 1378 with comment and visibility change
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<taiebot> Hi quick question what is the command line to see the demo on boot?
<mariogrip> getting "error pushing: failed to copy '/home/chloe/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/vivid-devel/MSM8974/version-1.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory" when trying to install using ubuntu-device-flash tool? any ideas?
<jgdx> taiebot, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=com.canonical.PropertyService /com/canonical/PropertyService com.canonical.PropertyService.SetProperty string:edge boolean:true
<sturmflut> mariogrip: What device and channel is that?
<mariogrip> oneplus one, using my own system-image server
<sturmflut> mariogrip: Ah. The error message is quite strange, is the source file actually a file?
<mariogrip> awe: btw, got the log of after trying "online-modem" http://paste.ubuntu.com/11209367/
<mariogrip> sturmflut: she will check, one moment
<awe> mariogrip, the RADIO_POWER request is failing... as I expected.  As mentioned previously, you're going to have to either reverse engineer by looking at the Cyanogenmod code, or modifying the libril in a vanilla CM or AOSP build to log the RIL requests
<awe> my guess is the device either uses an OEM specific power request
<awe> and/or it has different parameters than the vanilla RIL power request
<mariogrip> sturmflut: yes, it is a file.
<awe> again, take a look at plugins/mtk.c to see an example of different power/radio logic
<awe> unfortunately, this is the hard part of enabling a device without tech support from the modem vendor
<mariogrip> awe: okay, thanks, i will see what i find out.
<mariogrip> one more thing, what part of the source is sending the RIL requests?
<mariogrip> awe ^
<awe> mariogrip, so most of the code handling ril requests lives in drivers/rilmodem
<mariogrip> awe, k
<awe> mariogrip, that said the device plugins occasionally send them, and handle unsolicited replies as well
<awe> eg. the RIL_CONNECT message for instance
<mariogrip> awe, k
<awe> if you look at the ril plugin's set_online() function, it calls ril_send_power() which sends a  RIL_REQUEST_RADIO_POWER message
<mariogrip> awe, it looks like cm's RIL.java uses  RIL_REQUEST_RADIO_POWER https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_opt_telephony/blob/cm-11.0/src/java/com/android/internal/telephony/RIL.java#L1592
<awe> mariogrip, then there's something else going on...
<awe> maybe a quick look at the radio log could shed some light on this
<awe> otherwise as explained before, you probably should try and get a full RIL trace for a device running CM if possible
<mariogrip> awe, here is a radio log from CM http://paste.ubuntu.com/11212161/
<mariogrip> i will try to make a full RIL trace it that does not help
<awe> mariogrip, the trace shows the radio coming on eventually.  I also notice that there's a bunch of OEM_HOOK_RAW requests flying about
<awe> that means "special sauce"
<awe> you may need to talk to abeato about this tomorrow.  He did some reverse engineering of a few of our supported devices which uses OEM_HOOKs
<awe> also, I'm not sure if it's possible to get hex traces from RIL, but that would be helpful as well.  Then you can start comparing the messages to what we send
<mariogrip> awe, I will give him a ping tomorrow, i will just play around and see what i find... debugging is fun isn't it? :)
<awe> sometimes.  ;)-
<eggbeater> I am thinking about making a project with a Raspberry Pi, and I wanted to use Ubuntu Touch for it. Where would I be able to download the OS?
<ahoneybun> eggbeater: would have to port it to that device, I know there is a Ubuntu Snappy Core for the 2nd model
<eggbeater> ahoneybun: how would I do that?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-19
<Al__> hello
<eggbeater> Al__: hey
<muka> this is only a suggestion. Digit keyboard is missing negative sign.
<vthompson> Does anyone know if there's a freely available plugin for the QtLocation.GeocodeModel that allows reverse geocoding (lat/long to address)? I tried with the Nokia HERE plugin and it says 1) that it doesn't support reverse geocoding and 2) that I need to register with developer.here.com. This is for the weather core app--so perhaps we could use the application id used elsewhere in the platform?
<cwayne> vthompson, i dont know about plugins for QtLocation.GeocodeModel, but OSM has a reverse geocoding api we've been using called nominatim
<jcbjoe> anyone know when 15.0 is coming out ?
<jcbjoe> i found http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<jcbjoe> its 15.10
<vthompson> cwayne, thanks! I saw that there was a osm plugin and started using. It's working great. Thanks!
<nhaines> jcbjoe: Ubuntu 15.10 comes out on October 22nd (and doesn't exist until then): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<vthompson> cwayne, for reference here's a small diff to get the OSM reverse geocoding working with the QtLocation API: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-location-qml/+merge/259462
<vthompson> cwayne, oh and happy birthday :)
<dholbach> good morning
<bqphone> morningmorning
<bqphone> any idea how can we see the details of every update?
<bqphone> like i just updated the camera, can i see what is changed?
<bqphone> did change
<danieel> hi guys... we are developing a tablet like device - and were looking for some base OS / ui manager... so found this ubuntu-touch
<danieel> we are really trying to avoid having an android layer in between.. as the system is supposed to operate on/with high-res video feeds
<danieel> anybody who did something similar? preferably on imx6 or tk1/tx1
<iptable> danieel, from memory ubuntu-touch uses android drivers and a few other things from it to run compatibly on mobile devices
<mcphail> danieel: I'm no expert, but the Ubuntu touch architecture seems to utilise Android drivers. You don't have a stock android kernel, and don't have the android userland, but you need the android drivers
<mcphail> (i think)
<iptable> danieel, if you want to avoid android backend altogether, you need to use apple or windows devices. Android does work with high-res vieo feeds though, what's the problem with that? My note4 has HD video and works with streaming.
<danieel> the device we designed uses pcie x4 card to capture multiple FHD streams, and the gpu does processing on top of that..
<mcphail> danieel: and you have access to the kernel drivers?
<danieel> yes we do
<iptable> danieel, android has a passthrough API to allow you to talk to hardware using C-like code. android, like ubuntu-touch, is opensource. you may feel free to download it, cut it and use what you need. ubuntu-touch does that by using android drivers.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy May Ray Day! 😃
<mcphail> danieel: are your drivers binary blobs or source? Are you tied to a specific kernel version?
<danieel> ours are source code
<danieel> the issue is with android.. there are more blobs
<mcphail> danieel: what I'd say is take a little time getting used to the ubuntu touch architecture. It is deigned to work in a certain way (basic functions provided by frameworks, with apps being strictly confined in their access and capabilities) which may or may not work with your use case. But if the architecture suits you (and you have the drivers) it is a great system
<danieel> i thought it is a replacement of android...
<danieel> so you say, rather an extension?
<k1l_> no. its due to manufacturers shipping android drivers only in that sort of hardware segment.
<k1l_> danieel: try this for an idea of why and what ubuntu touch uses for the driver setup: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ogra_> danieel, is the device you want to run on an x86 with open graphics driver ? then you should be able to just use the desktop-next image, there is no android container in that one
<ogra_> if your device is some kind of android tablet using drivers that only have closed binary blob drivers for android available you can follow the porting guide to turn your android source tree into a container (else you wouldnt be able to make use of i.e. the video codecs)
<danieel> no, it is not x86, it is imx6/tk1, for both there is desktop like ubuntu image
<ogra_> well, if you have full access to the drivers you dont need the android container ... we dont provide a working image for a non android arm device though (thats extremely rare :) )
<danieel> for video processing, probably gstreamer would be used (need to check whether it allows various professional metadata, and what the latency is)
<ogra_> sure ... ubuntu-touch uses gstreamer too ...
<danieel> okay... so just compile it like on a desktop
<mcphail> ogra_: would ubuntu-core be up to that sort of job?
<ogra_> (for the container we have a special android sink)
<ogra_> mcphail, not yet, not ... bringing up a graphics stack on -core isnt easy yet
<mcphail> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> (that will change soon though :) )
<ogra_> snappy core in the cloud is the perfect backend for your click package on the phone though ;)
<ogra_> desktop and UI will come with 15.10 ... and yes, that would make it super easy for danieel to create and deploy the right image
<danieel> one other question - multitouch is handled in ubuntu-touch or in another layer?
<danieel> that is for example one of the needs for a touch ui system.. on native linux we got at most a mouse pointer
<ogra_> by the touchscreen driver ... which ... on phones usually comes from the android layer
 * ogra_ hasnt tried desktop-next on any touch device yet to actually see how it behaves with a proper linux driver
<danieel> so every app has its own gesture resolver ? that does not seems right
<ogra_> no, Mir does that i think, but i could be wrong
<danieel> ok.. so it seems we just have to try it, and then ask for specifics if wont work
<ogra_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Full-Ubuntu-Convergence-Demonstrated-in-One-Image-481607.shtml
<abeato> mandel, ping
<ulrichard_> Is there a way, I can filter out all webapps from the ubuntu store?
<ogra_> ulrichard_, https://uappexplorer.com/ ?
<ulrichard_> ogra_, thanks for the link. I was more looking for a filter in the app store scope. Can I install from that website like I could with android?
<ogra_> kind of ... the "install" links from there start a search in the app scope
<ulrichard_> ogra_: ah, there is also an app for that: https://uappexplorer.com/app/uappexplorer.bhdouglass
<ogra_> yep :D
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/baytrail/2015/05/19/an-update-on-ubuntu-on-baytrail/
<mpt> Hmm, why doesn’t my BQ show up to import photos from in Shotwell? My Nexus 4 used to
<popey> mpt: filed a bug for that ages ago.
<ogra_> missing udev rule on your desktop ?
<popey> lemme find it.
<popey> no, it's because we don't expose the proper DCIM folders
<popey> bug 1283871
<ubot5> bug 1283871 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Default mount points not suitable for photo import" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283871
<ogra_> oh, that, yeah
<mpt> Ah, thanks popey
 * ogra_ remembers that ancient bug
<didrocks> ogra_: it's not the same definition of "ancient" that mpt does I guess. mpt can certainly quotes you bugs from 2006 ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, and you think i couldnt ? :P
<ogra_> for the phone a bug in the 12xxxxx area is ancient :)
<mcphail> we can probably all quote bug #1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ogra_> well, thats a fake :P
<mcphail> Only in Malaysia these days...?
<mpt> You get right on that, Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo team
<ogra_> we were in the 1000s already when it was added as #1
<Mirv> mardy: are you aware that ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is stuck in wily proposed? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<didrocks> ogra_: even the data was faked!
<ogra_> ha !
<mpt> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/1 — What is this I don’t even
<mpt> “Microsoft still has a majority market share, this ISO must be defective”
<ogra_> i guess the tested perhaps tried to add the "total number of bugs" to the bug field :)
<faenil> how can I change the channel the device is getting updates from? (without reflashing)
<faenil> bonus if you include details about the implementation :D
<ogra_> faenil, system-image-cli --help ... have a look at the --switch option
<faenil> ogra_: you're a bonus kind of guy, I know it :D
<ogra_> haha
<faenil> ogra_: oh it's python, okay I'll have a look at the scripts then too get more details
<faenil> thanks ;)
<faenil> ogra_: mmm running as user gives empty output for most of the commands, and running switch as root doesn't give any feedback
<faenil> it's stuck there, don't know if it's doing anything :/
<chrisccoulson> tedg, regarding the conversation yesterday about saving state when an application goes in to the background - I'm using QGuiApplication::applicationState, but it's only ever Active or Inactive (never Suspended, which according to http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qt.html#ApplicationState-enum is when you're meant to save state). Is that intentional?
<ogra_> faenil, yeah, it is rather quiet by default .... you need to use -v if you want more output ... it will also not run if there is a system-image-dbus process active (that times out eventually if you dont want to kill it)
<faenil> mm ok...I'll check that, thanks
<faenil> ogra_: so, am I supposed to use it as user or root?
<ogra_> as user iirc
 * ogra_ hasnt used it in a while, not sure anymore
<faenil> okay, np
<dobey> ogra_, faenil: you need to run it as root (sudo system-image-cli -vvv --switch ...)
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<dobey> user doesn't have permissions for blacklist file and such
<ogra_> i thought it just calls the dbus service
<faenil> dobey: ok, it would be good to have some output when run as user...just plain nothing is worrying :D
<ogra_> faenil, well, normally a "user2 doesnt ever use that command :)
<dobey> faenil: there's no output by default when run as root either. i think there's a bug about the lack of output already. right barry? :)
<ogra_> *"user"
<faenil> dobey: ah, ok :D
<faenil> ogra_: well, whoever the "user" of the script is :P
<dobey> jeff bridges
<faenil> but thanks dobey :) at least now I know it's stuck on "Running group download reactor" :)
<ogra_> dobey, he uses ubuntu ?
<barry> dobey, faenil not sure there's a bug, but even if there was, i'm not sure it wouldn't be "won't fix" ;)
<dobey> ogra_: bad tron joke :)
<barry> all output always gets logged to /var/log/system-image/client.log which you can tail
<dobey> i don't know if he uses ubuntu or not
<barry> various -v levels copy that to console
<ogra_> dobey, ah, i didnt get the reference ... damn
<dobey> heh
<faenil> barry: :/
<faenil> so, it is a cli tool, which however writes nothing to stdout most of the times :D sounds innovative to me :D
<barry> faenil: you normally don't want that crud filling up your console anyway (well, at least *i* don't ;)
<ogra_> faenil, it is temporaray anyway ...
<faenil> ogra_: oh, ok
<ogra_> snappy will replace the world ...
<faenil> ogra_: right...
<barry> ogra_: snappy update multiverse?
<ogra_> barry, haha, yeah
<dobey> barry: normally, you do want to see progress for long-running actions. like downloads :)
<faenil> barry: there's a big difference between filling the console and showing 0 :D
<ogra_> dobey, you get them ... one dot per line ... if you add -v
<barry> dobey: i think -v and tailing the log file give you plenty of options
<dobey> barry: if wget made me tail a file to see download progress, i'd burn things :)
<faenil> dobey: +1 XD
<faenil> I'm not aware of any tool which forces you to tail a file, really...but I'm young :p
<dobey> ogra_: i always use -vvvv with it, and even with that it only shows "Group download reactor running" and doesn't print dots or anything
<barry> dobey, faenil maybe, but that's wget's reason to live.  downloading is not si-cli's reason to live (in fact, on mobile, it technically doesn't even download anything :)
<ogra_> dobey, intersting, i just ran it on my arale ... and it prints one dot per line
<ogra_> only using -v though ...
<barry> si 3.0 will give you other console output progress options too
<faenil> barry: "Running group download reactor" this is what's been on my console for 5mins, no sign of life
<dobey> ogra_: also ugh at one dot per line. it's not 1965 any more :)
<faenil> barry: cool
<ogra_> dobey, it helps people with a 1x24 terminal
<barry> faenil: that's basically saying "i handed everything off to ubuntu-download-manager, please enjoy a nice cup of tea while we wait" :)
<dobey> faenil: yeah, it's downloading the 500 MB or whatever
<faenil> barry: what about "blablabla, downloading..." :D
<dobey> ogra_: for those people we should rotate the progress meter and use ANSII block chars to fill it :)
<ogra_> :)
<barry> faenil: if udm gives us progress signals, we pass them on.  it can be ridiculously chatty
<faenil> barry: not even talking about progress feedback...just something more explicative :D
<faenil> which doesn't require -vvv, possibly :D
<faenil> but that's just my opinion, just bitching here :)
<dobey> eh, it should have a progress bar
<dobey> it's not like progress bars in terminals isn't a solved problem already
<faenil> dobey: sure that would be better
<barry> faenil: maybe.  it feels pretty niche.  -cli is intended to be a developer tool.  but otoh, contributions welcome :)
<faenil> barry: ha, that's why it's stuck
<faenil>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/download.py", line 294, in get_files
<faenil>     raise TimeoutError
<faenil> TimeoutError
<faenil> [systemimage] May 19 14:03:11 2015 (32212) state machine finished
<faenil> of course I read that by tailing the file :P
<barry> faenil: that's udm ignoring you :)
<barry> faenil: udm does sometimes crash or misbehave
<faenil> ok
<barry> (and yes, there are bugs filed there ;)
<barry> faenil: in si 3.0 you'll be able to tweak things to use a built-in curl based downloader instead of udm.  curl is default on snappy, but udm is still default on touch
<faenil> barry: ok, good :)
<faenil> I guess I'll just reboot the device then :/
<jcbjoe> does ubuntu-touch have daily builds or nigtly's ?
<dobey> there are channels that are built daily, yes
<dobey> well, assuming things changed during that day, anyway
<ogra_> jcbjoe, i guess that completely depends on your timezone :)
<jcbjoe> ok
<ogra_> (if they are nihtly or daily)
<ogra_> *nightly
<dobey> or fortnightly
<notrute> Is this the place to get help flashing a Nexus 7 (2013)?
<balloons> notrute, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ if you haven't seen it
<notrute> I have, thank you.  I am here because ubuntu-device-flasher is giving an error.
<mariogrip> abeato: can you help me with some reverse engineering to a qcom chip (MSM8974) that uses OEM_HOOKs? (Talked with awe yesterday)
<notrute> error pushing: failed to copy '/home/laz/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu/flo/version-2.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<mariogrip> ofono ^
<rvr> mardy: ping
<rvr> mardy: Silo 17 has a branch that hasn't been reviewed and the local storage feature has no tests. So it is blocked.
<mariogrip> notrute: I get error to (trying to flash Oneplus One), I have no idea why? it's a wired error...
<rvr> dbarth_: ^^
<abeato> mariogrip, sure, I have a meeting now, let me ping you later
<mariogrip> abeato: k
<cwayne> abeato, if you + mariogrip can get it working, I will buy you infinity beers next sprint
<abeato> cwayne, hehe, noted
<cwayne> and mariogrip you too if i ever meet you :P
<mariogrip> cwayne: hahaha :)
<awe> cwayne, what about me?
 * awe is thirsty
<cwayne> awe, whiskey for you
 * cwayne really wants to be able to use opo + ubuntu as daily driver
<awe> lmao
<awe> in a jar?
<cwayne> always whiskey in a jar
 * awe misses jono
<notrute> java whiskey?
 * ogra_ bets jono misses us too
<awe> mariogrip, abeato is in a meeting atm; I just gave him a dump of what we discovered yesterday... you should hear back from him in awhile
<mariogrip> awe: That's fine, I will try to make so rild logs the requests from android
<jgdx> mpt, how's the device flash and silo coming?
<mariogrip> cwayne: Also, you should give ogra_ infinity beers too, he helped when I stared the port, to get it to boot ubuntu on the opo :D
<awe> mariogrip, great...
<awe> cwayne, do you have one?
<cwayne> mariogrip, i already owe him infinity beers for other stuff
<awe> hiow much?
<cwayne> awe, ya
<cwayne> ill only pay for infinity beers if we have another sprint in budapest, where beers were like a nickel
<notrute> so no clues on the "is a directory" message?
<cwayne> i think its running out of space on recovery
<notrute> Ah! that could be helpful
<mariogrip> cwayne: adb should not give that error then
<cwayne> mariogrip, on your server where are you pulling the rootfs from?
<cwayne> it's not adb but u-d-f iirc
<notrute> correct cwayne
<mariogrip> the system-server the cdimage does not use xz compression
<cwayne> i think that's the issue, it should
<notrute> so could I recompress locally?
<notrute> but then file sigs would mismatch.  if it checks...
<cwayne> i think this would be the best bet: https://github.com/janimo/imageserver
<cwayne> mariogrip, ^
<cwayne> i believe that pulls the rootfs from s-i rather than cdimage
<cwayne> as there's some repacking magic that needs doing
<mpt> jgdx, installing the silo now (this is the furthest I’ve gotten so far)
<mpt> jgdx, ok, I installed silo 36 successfully (at least, there were no errors), but the APN interface is the same as before
<mpt> jgdx, “OS Build Details” says build number 6, Ubuntu image part 20150515, customization image part 1431017611. Is that all correct?
<mardy> vrruiz: hi! About silo 17, I can give you instructions on how to test it, it involves using a certain click package
<mardy> vrruiz: I'll comment on the MP
<cwayne> mardy, hi
<mariogrip> cwayne: sorry, i just got busy with trying to fix ofono
<mariogrip> i got some ideas from abeato :)
<vrruiz> mardy: Thanks, but the feature also needs test automation.
<cwayne> mariogrip, nice!
<tsdgeos> guys any idea where i get the rtm image 226 that Pat mentions here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1456711
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "crash on incoming sms" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> tsdgeos: 14.09-proposed channel?
<tsdgeos> dobey: that gives me something like image 9
<dobey> or not, there seems to be no more 14.09-proposed
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11228762/
<dobey> tsdgeos: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed/mako/ has a 226 at least
<tsdgeos> let's try that one
<tsdgeos> dobey: awesome, thanks
<dobey> de nada :)
<JMS_touch> hello all
<JMS_touch> does anyone know of a way to blacklist sms numbers at all?
<JMS_touch> spam is driving me nuts
<jgdx> mpt, might have to look at what ubuntu-system-settings is installed (apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings) and did you restart the app? :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, mpt: i bet it's apt pinning the version from the overlay ppa
<kenvandine> apt-get install {ubuntu-system-settings,libsystemsettings1}=VERSION
<kenvandine> should force it to install the version you want
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<mardy> vrruiz: OK, can you please add a comment to the MP about it?
<vrruiz> mardy: Sure
<mardy> cwayne: hi :-)
<cwayne> mardy, heya, was wondering if you'd had any luck with that fbphotos click
<mardy> cwayne: nope, I was off this afternoon
<mardy> cwayne: I'll try tomorrow
<mardy> cwayne: there's also a bug about shotwell being unable to share pics to facebook, it's probably about API changes
<cwayne> mardy, yeah, i'd have to guess so, since the click didn't change at all and seemed to break late last week-ish
<cwayne> mardy, so if you keep us in the loop that'd be awesome :)  one other thing -- is it possible to access an account-plugin using password mechanism from libaccounts-glib? or just oauth-based ones
<dobey> cwayne: you can use password from libsignon/libaccounts, yes. that's how the u1 account plug-in works
<mardy> cwayne: yes, it's possible: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/owncloud-app/trunk/files/head:/plugin/qml/
<cwayne> mardy, right, I got an account-plugin, but I'm trying to be able to access the secret from a scope
<cwayne> which isnt currently possible using go-onlineaccounts, and jamesh pointed out it would need to be available via an api in libaccounts-glib to be supported
<dobey> cwayne: you need to use libsignon to read the secrets
<dobey> libsignon-glib in this case i guess
<cwayne_> dobey, ah, so maybe that's what needs adding to go-onlineaccounts.. dobey do you have a pointer to any docs on that?
<dobey> cwayne_: i don't recall where the docs are exactly. we use the qt5 versions of the libs in ubuntuone-credentials to implement the plug-in there. you get the account from libaccounts, and then it should have a CredentialsID, which you use to get the secret from libsignon
<jgdx> hey awe, hope you're having a good evening!
<awe> thanks jgdx
<mariogrip> awe, you still there?
<awe> yes
<awe> how's it going?
<mariogrip> I'm modifying rild, to log every respond
<mariogrip> i found this in libril  #define RILC_LOG 0
<awe> yup, that sounds familiar
<mariogrip> and, what socket do ofono/
<mariogrip> use* to access rild
<mariogrip> the same as JAVA version? dev/rild
<awe> yes
<awe> so essentially in the past, I've rebuilt libril, enabling that flag, and gotten full ril traces on a device running CM or stock AOSP
<awe> I modeled the ofono RIL logging on the code in libril
<awe> of course as the architecture is totally different the impl is much different
<awe> but the format's the same
<awe> that said you won't get a full hex dump of the requests/replies with this on
<mariogrip> i think there might be a problem with rild not receiving the requests
<mariogrip> rild logs that it got new connection, but noting more
<mariogrip> I might be wrong, but it seems like it
<mariogrip> i was wrong, i does receive requests
<mariogrip> awe, on android RIL_REQUEST_SET_TTY_MODE get called before power
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11233540/
<mariogrip> also OEM_HOOK_RAW is called before it turns on
<mariogrip> this might be harder than I think
<awe> mariogrip, it's doubtful that the lack of SET_TTY mode is causing the problem.  I'd be highly surprised
<awe> there's also a HOOK_RAW in there as well
<awe> if I were a betting man, that's where I'd put my money.  But again, this kind of trace is hard-to-follow ( vs. a trace generated by libril )
<awe> if you can capture the raw hook string, it shouldn't be too hard to extend ril.c to send the hook request before the power request
<awe> that might do the trick
<mariogrip> I will give it a try
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-20
<dholbach> good morning
<jcbjoe> can you backup sms and call logs in ubuntu-touch stable 14.09 ?
<sturmflut2> jcbjoe: The call history is stored in ~/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<sturmflut2> jcbjoe: Also SMS messages
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Weights and Measures Day! 😃
<k1l_> measure twice, cut once :)
<JamesTait> Then realise your measurement was perfect, but your maths was wrong. 😉
<k1l_> hehe
<dadexix86> Hi! there is this problem that came out on the Italian Ubuntu forum ( http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=597732 ), and I can definitely confirm it. If you remove an application (say Reminder, or Cut the Rope Free) it still occupies space on the phone, as one can easily see through Settings>Informations on the phone>Memory. Moreover there are many duplicated entries there (Music, Camera, Telegram and others),
<dadexix86>  see this screenshot ( http://i59.tinypic.com/8xmvbn.png ). I could not find any bug report on this. Is this a known problem? Can you point out the correct bug report? Or should I write a new report? Against which package?
<Trevinho> dadexix86: weird, do you also a bug in launchpad open?
<dadexix86> Trevinho, before opening a new one I wanted to know whether it is a known problem and then add informations there. Or I would like to know against which package one should fill it, before filling it against some wrong package :)
<Trevinho> dadexix86: not sure...
<popey> dadexix86: known bug
<dadexix86> popey, great, which keywords do you suggest to look for, to find it?
<fixxxer> Hey guys, I'm a software engineer who really want to support ubuntu touch. First of, can the E4.5 phone be used as a daily driver? Second, anyone here that develops for ubuntu phone?
<popey> i'm trying to find it
<popey> dadexix86: bug 1454448
<ubot5> bug 1454448 in click (Ubuntu) "Uninstalling app does not delete its data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454448
<popey> dupe of bug 1377180
<ubot5> bug 1377180 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[App Scope] No way to clean up app data" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377180
<dadexix86> popey, not the same thing. it states "app is not even installed to be shown in storage view in the Settings app" while here apps are shown...
<popey> there are multiple bugs which all cover the same thing really
<dadexix86> so you think that it is the same thing?
<popey> yes
<popey> it's all about click not cleaning up
<fixxxer> Anyone?
<dadexix86> popey,  thanks!
<popey> fixxxer: what?
<popey> fixxxer: yes, and yes.
<fixxxer> Cool. I figure that C++ is a native language to use for development?
<popey> we do use c++, yes.
<popey> as well as qml
<fixxxer> Very well, using C++ and QT to develop for PC. So, I guess it will be an easy transistion then
<fixxxer> Are there any emulators in the SDK or do we need to test every build in real hardware?
<ogra_> fixxxer, there is an emulator ... but only with basic functions
<ogra_> (no sound or sensors etc)
<jgdx> good for osk stuff
<jgdx> fixxxer, you can usually develop, build and run on e.g. x86 ubuntu 'desktop'
<fixxxer> cool
<fixxxer> Cool :)
<ogra_> depends what you build :) once you go off into the C++ world it gets arch specific ...
<ogra_> if you stay with QML and javascript it shoulld be arch independent though
<fixxxer> I see
<fixxxer> Gonna order the E4.5 in some time, but cant wait to start my project.. :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, mornin, has importing failed for [1]? Seems to be out of date. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/libqofono/wily
<ogra_> oSoMoN, every time i open a remote URL from an app the browser session seems to be re-set
<ogra_> (all my tabs are gone)
<jgdx> abeato, updated pr
<abeato> jgdx, great, thanks!
 * jgdx quickly returns to bzr 
<abeato> :D
<Sebsebsebb> Uhmmm
<Sebsebsebb> pressed around with the power button on bq phone and ended up in the manufacture mode or sometthing
<Sebsebsebb> pressed trying to get out but now on another odd screen in it
<ogra_> just press and hold ... that will cause a hard reset after 20sec or 30 or so
<Sebsebsebb> Well presses around in it more by trying to get out with the power button and now in another screen on it
<Sebsebsebb> with red borders
<Sebsebsebb> red squares mainly as a border and some green and can actually draw using the finger in that one
<Sebsebsebb> ogra_ yeah maybe I should just try holding power button down
<ogra_> it is the factory test mode
<Sebsebsebb> but panicked so
<Sebsebsebb> yeah it does seem to be a test thing that on
<Sebsebsebb> Yay unresponsive power button again yay being sarcasm
<jgdx> abeato, quick question, any thing special I have to do to compile ofono (rilmodem)?
<abeato> jgdx, well, just grab dependencies and do bzr bd
<abeato> jgdx, or bootstrap-configure / make
<jgdx> abeato, thanks
<abeato> jgdx, np... any particular change that you are implementing?
<jgdx> abeato, in libqofono, yes. Based off your ResetContext api
<jgdx> just want passing tests
<abeato> jgdx, ah, I see... let me know if you have any problems, I can send you a compiled ofono if you prefer
<jgdx> abeato, nah, it seems to work. bootstrap-configure installs not in local. This expected?
<abeato> jgdx, expected if you use the bzr branch
<jgdx> abeato, used git
<abeato> jgdx, but wait... if you want to test ResetContexts that's only in github
<jgdx> :)
<abeato> :D
<jgdx> abeato, and ResetContexts will emit ContextRemoved signals, right?
<abeato> jgdx, right, and ContextAdded too
<jgdx> abeato, … but only if it actually provisioned something
<abeato> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> abeato, thanks
<abeato> jgdx, yw
<jgdx> abeato, I'm using dfeet and if I call ResetContexts, I get "not allowed"
<jgdx> while calling DisconnectAll e.g. yields no such error
<jgdx> abeato, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11246574/
<abeato> jgdx, the prerequisites for the method to work are: no active contexts and ConnectionManager.Powered=false
<jgdx> AND Powered false? :o
<abeato> jgdx, and that there are no pending DBus methods
<abeato> yes
<abeato> it tries to make things safer and avoid races
<jgdx> okk
<abeato> you are removing all contexts anyway
<abeato> so it should be fine
<theandy> Hi guys, I'm trying to follow the Porting guide. My device is the Moto G 2014. It is up and running with CM12.1. Anyone who has experience porting using the CM git? In the porting guide it says there will be another guide for CM Ports, but I have not found it.
<jgdx> abeato, so is there a way for e.g. uss to know when the contexts have been Reset?
<jgdx> abeato, since we're powering down connman, we'd like to know when to power it back up
<abeato> jgdx, you will always receive one ContextAdded as a minimum
<abeato> even if there is no apn defined for that operator
<abeato> a default context is created in that case
<abeato> anyway you can just way for the method to return too
<brunch875> Am I the only one whose Telegram takes AGES to load a chat?
<ogra_> depends on the chat
<brunch875> many pictures and text :D
<ogra_> i'm in a ~200ppl group, that one usually takes a while
<ogra_> the others not
<SturmFlut> brunch875, ogra_ : On my bq everything Telegram does takes ages.
<ogra_> file a bug ;)
<SturmFlut> AHAHAHA
<SturmFlut> Oh, sorry, wrong window
<SturmFlut> Wellark: Ping
<SturmFlut> Oh cool, Bluetooth Audio just works out of the box on krillin r22 :)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Could-Really-Use-An-Android-Runtime-to-Emulate-Apps-481735.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hmm lack of apps?
<OerHeks> I have asked if bug1 could be extended with android.
<OerHeks> but that was not in the filosofything of opensource.
<kenvandine> it's not so much the philosophy of open source
<kenvandine> being able to run android apps with an emulator on the device will never be the class of experience we want
<lotuspsychje> who wants unsecure android apps on ubuntu anyways :p
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: Well, it's just Silviu Stahie again, trying to grab a few clicks with some cheap article. Happens all the time.
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: yeah
<brunch875> Pah, ubuntu touch doesn't need android apps
<brunch875> this will all be solved when the convergence hits and we're able to run desktop apps
<brunch875> lack of games? Just install steam and run counter strike
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: right havent thought of that
<brunch875> after I'm done with the exams and learning django I'm going to port a magnificent game I made for XNA on C#
<brunch875> issue with that game is it didn't run anywhere other than windows
<brunch875> and to be honest, it wasn't extensible at all. Had to 'compile' the maps with the game so third party maps were entirely killed
<brunch875> I wish they had let us choose the platform in college. XNA is even deprecated from what I know
<brunch875> otherwise the game was veeery fun and original :D
<dobey> brunch875: yeah, i dobut you'll be installing steam and running half life on your phone :)
<brunch875> mmmhh maybe it's fun with a bluetooth keyboard and mouse!
<dobey> brunch875: i mean, they aren't for ARM
<brunch875> ouch, that's true
<dobey> and probably won't be fun on a low end x86 either
<brunch875> but you know, valve's giving a lot of love to linux
<dobey> like, playing team fortress on an atom might be painful
<brunch875> maybe they recompile for the sake of it
<brunch875> TFC ran neatly on my dead-end computer :D
<brunch875> but I know what you mean
<brunch875> it's definitely not a phone game
<dobey> even if valve does make steam itself, and their games available for arm, most people selling games on steam probably won't
<brunch875> yeah, that's certain
<dobey> like, the steam app on android only does chat and such. they don't sell games through steam there.
<brunch875> they should probably open up that market
<dobey> so i wouldn't expect them to do so on ubuntu either. they're way more interested in getting their console out than adding more platforms or games right now, i think :)
<brunch875> They probably don't sell games via steam on android because it conflicts with google's marketplace
<brunch875> could be different with utouch
<brunch875> mobile games are the future after all
<dobey> i doubt the lack of games on android is because it conflicts with the marketplace
<dobey> it's probably more because they don't want to deal with multiple architectures
<brunch875> I believe it's because google's marketplace is an obstacle since apps can only be installed through there
<lotuspsychje_> 90% of android games hold malware lol
<dobey> nope
<dobey> i'm like 110% certain it's because ARM is a pain :)
<brunch875> haha
<dobey> they didn't support OSX until Apple switched completely away from PPC
<brunch875> but aside from that, just leaving steam as a game distribution service
<dobey> and they only added Linux support when they decided to make a console
<brunch875> still wouldn't work because it competes with the marketplace
<dobey> nope
<dobey> steam would work fine on android
<dobey> just the same as amazon music works fine
<brunch875> wouldn't everything have to funnel through the marketplace?
<brunch875> otherwise you'd have to enable third party apks or something from settings
 * brunch875 flees to grab dinner
<dobey> no
<dobey> steam games don't need to be .apks themselves
<dobey> just like when you install a game in steam on linux, it doesn't grab a deb an install it
<bqphone> good evening
<bqphone> any chance to see the the changes made by any update?
<bqphone> like yesterday camera got an update and today Telegram
<lotuspsychje_> there is a changelog somewhere
<lotuspsychje_> dont have url by hand here
<dobey> bqphone: if you view the preview for apps, it should show the changes in the latest version, down under "What's new"
<bqphone> where i can find this preview?
<dobey> bqphone: long press on the app icon in the app scope, or search for the app in the store scope
<bqphone> okay saw it, thx
<bqphone> about Telegram if i have a question i need to mail them or someone here can give the answer?
<mcphail> Is there a way to launch an app on the screen of the phone from an adb shell session? I can't connect to Mir when I try
<taiebot> awe: will there be any progress on this bug in the next cycle ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<awe> taiebot, there hasn't been any commercial demand for it, so probably not
<awe> taiebot, patches are always welcome though...
<awe> ;)-
<taiebot> awe: i have found a meego app https://gitorious.org/meego-ux/meego-app-satk/source/6296ebb569697c5a80ee6b518ccf8c331d7cb840:doc/sim_toolkit_design_draft.txt#L7
<taiebot> awe: Do you think it could be used in ut without too much work?
<dobey> mcphail: "ubuntu-app-launch `ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.calculator`" for example
<awe> I'm really not the person to ask. I work on the low-level network stack.  This is really a framework/unity/app question...
<awe> taiebot, feel free to add that link in a bug comment though... it might be helpful as a reference
<taiebot> awe: i did long time ago :'(
<awe> ok
<awe> taiebot, sorry... I realize this is important to you; but we haven't gotten any feedback from OEMs that this is important to their current markets
<awe> it's really out of my hands
<mcphail> dobey: thanks, I'll have a look at that
<taiebot> awe: i do understand it s not on the priority list. I could change network provider as well
<Stskeeps> taiebot: the jolla one is based on that, so i'd say yes
<taiebot> Stskeeps: What would i need to do to port it to UT?
<Stskeeps> i wouldn't know, but if the ofono sim kit is anything like it used to be.. then it's a UI excersise and a background process one
<faenil> taiebot: if as Stskeeps says Jolla is using that as a base, then it should be pretty doable
<taiebot> faenil: i have downloaded ubuntu STK, downloaded the code what should i do next
<faenil> taiebot: port the app? :D
<faenil> change the UI, keep the backend, stuff like that
<taiebot> faenil: i suppose i need to keep the folder structure. How do i do this on the STK
<faenil> ?
<faenil> there's a .pro file which you open
<taiebot> faenil: yeah it opens but it opens as a QT creator application not as a UT app
<faenil> what do you mean?
<faenil> it opens a .pro file, it's a project
<faenil> then you have to modify it to build on ubuntu
<faenil> you could create a new app template and see what's missing from the .pro of the app template
<taiebot> faenil. OK got it.
<faenil> taiebot: good :)
<brunch875> I wonder if wine will run on utouch
<brunch875> sounds unlikely but there's no hard on dreaming :p
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: unlock dir and try install via terminal :p
<brunch875> s_hard_harm
<brunch875> haha it definitely won't work now
<BOHverkill> wine on arm O.o
<K1773R> brunch875: wine + qemu-static works
<brunch875> whaaat
<dobey> oh taiebot left
<Mike> hi
<Guest44869> hi
<mcphail> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> mcphail, hello
<mcphail> bschaefer: Hi - there are a few of us struggling to get sdl2 working with mir on ubuntu-touch. Various segfaults etc when launching an app. Do you have any pointers to what we are doing wrong?
<mcphail> bschaefer: example backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11249985/
<bschaefer> hmm i've seen that protobuff crash before (but usually the stack is corrupt)
<bschaefer> mcphail, one thing would be to try to print out SDL_GetError()
<bschaefer> double check the screen size is correct
<bschaefer> what app are you trying to run?
<mcphail> bschaefer: it is crashing in SDL_Init, so can't even get that far
<mcphail> bschaefer: various things, but, for example https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template
<bschaefer> o hmm, another issue (i think i had fixed?) was it tries to use OpenGL
<bschaefer> since there are opengl headers around
<bschaefer> (well i have fixed the opengl issue somewhere... im pretty sure its upstream/debian)
<mcphail> bschaefer: SDL_INIT_VIDEO is def calling mir, but everything gets lost after that
<bschaefer> mcphail, do any SDL2 apps work for you?
<bschaefer> mcphail, also i was running into this weird issue where i needed sudo to actually connect with the server
<bschaefer> try running sudo ./app
<mcphail> bschaefer: I had built a custom sdl2 stack (directly on the phone) a few weeks ago which seemed to run. But I lost it with an update (didn't know it would destroy /usr/local). Been trying for a couple of days to recreate in a click chroot but that hasn't worked
<bschaefer> the issue i was having needing sudo to run an app started sometime this month
<bschaefer> not really sure how that happened...
 * bschaefer also isn't sure if thats even relevant here
<bschaefer> mcphail, if you're compiling it your self make sure you've --disable-video-opengl
<bschaefer> since it thinks opengl is on the phones since the GL*/ headers are there
<bschaefer> should be in the debain/rules file though
<mcphail> bschaefer: ok, I'll try that. Been compiling from upstream rather than the debian source
<bschaefer> hmm that could be an issue, the upstream source doesn't have anything new mir wise
<mcphail> bschaefer: doesn't seem to in the changelogs. stock ubuntu build does the same, anyway
<mcphail> bschaefer: I was making a custom build because sdl does everything it can to avoid building mir support! Didn't know if the Ubuntu/debian config had picked up on that
<mcphail> bschaefer: I'm off to bed now, but thanks for the pointers. I'll experiment over the next few evenings
<bschaefer> mcphail, i had patched it to where it should be supporting mir
<bschaefer> mcphail, another thing to try
<bschaefer> --disable-mir-shared
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> --disable-mir-shared
<bschaefer> --disable-shared-mir
<bschaefer> one of those haha
<mcphail> :)
<bschaefer> i forgot off the top of my head
<bschaefer> mcphail, have a good night! Poke me if its still failing
<mcphail> bschaefer: cheers
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-21
<nhaines> >_>
<nhaines> Someone should just push "tutanota-webapp" through approval.  :P
<nhaines> Ooh, it might've been automatic.  Yay!
<rich> hello all...just  installed touch on my d2spr...seems to be working  ok thus far...but i do not have any access to a wifi menu...is thius something i need to do through a terminal window?  any help at all would be much appreciated.
<brunch875> Good morning in the morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy I Need A Patch For That Day! 😃
<seb128> bfiller, cyphermox, do you know if bug #1456112 is a n-m issue or due to something else?
<ubot5> bug 1456112 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Phone doesn't use WiFi DNS when also connected to cell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456112
<seb128> dns not changing when switching from carrier data to wifi
<seb128> seems like BT enforces the dns to be the wifi ones (for content filtering) and it things bug
<seb128> Elleo, hey, just checking with you, but the osk still doesn't have support for quotes or brackets completion right?
<seb128> Elleo, I'm looking at doing the string change from bug #1385288
<ubot5> bug 1385288 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Language & Text's "Auto punctuation" description mentions features that don't exist" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385288
<Elleo> seb128: yeah, that's still not implemented
<eointierney> Hello wonderful people, aquaris 4.5 owner here, looking for advice.
<eointierney> First up, it's buggy as a termite mound, but I'm still fond of it :)
<mcphail> eointierney: the bugs are endearing
<eointierney> They are certainly expensive :)
<eointierney> I want to change some things, like move to duckduckgo as default search engine.
<eointierney> The main problem is the lack of documentation, any pointers?
<eointierney> I have it hooked up via qtcreator(ubuntu sdk version) and am browsing around.
<eointierney> There seem to be some novel wheel designs, though they seem to rotate in one direction only.
<mcphail> eointierney: the browser is pretty basic just now. I find it _renders_ extremely well but lacks other features. All the apps are being developed by small teams of people so the imrovements are coming through slowly and steadily. The browser app will be getting a bit of polish with the next update. Put in a bugreport for a feature request. The devs are very responsive and interactive
<cwayne> i think there is a way to set the default search engine
<cwayne> just not from the UI maybe
<cwayne> oSoMoN_, ^
<eointierney> Hey, I'll an early adopter, it just needs a little lovin'
<eointierney> I'm a little puzzled why so many things are baked in. Also, lack of documentation.
<eointierney> And it's a little past bug reports. They device is actually barely functional.
<eointierney> I was happy to add a hosts file for simple addblocking, but it's hacky.
<ogra_> cwayne, picking the start page is in vivid
<ogra_> but not in rtm
<eointierney> I should say kludgy.
<oSoMoN_> eointierney, mcphail, cwayne: the devel images already have a UI for settings in the browser, which allows changing the default search engine. RTM will be getting it with the next OTA update
<ogra_> right
<eointierney> I've had a look at changing image but the instructions are unclear, any pointers? I'm happy to eat any dog food right now.
<ogra_> eointierney, if you make changes to existing files on the readonly partition, they will be reverted with the next OTA
<mcphail> eointierney: the security model is very tight, just now. That locks down /etc/hosts which makes it difficult to edit. Apps would not have direct access to edit /etc/hosts without the blessing of the ubuntu-touch team
<eointierney> @ogra, I know, which is why I've a script to do it for me :)
<ogra_> :)
<mcphail> eointierney: changing to a vivid channel is quite easy, but vivid is coming soon by default anyway
<eointierney> @mcphail? How soon? And I'm fond of breaking things, so how would one change channel?
<mcphail> eointierney: it only takes a couple of minutes to change channel. I don't have access to a browser just now to give you a link to the doc page but if you search for "ubuntu-touch change channel" it will take you there
<mcphail> eointierney: I think vivid is coming by default in about 2 weeks, but I may be being optimistic :)
<brunch875> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel --bootstrap
<brunch875> and you'll be using the devel channel!
<mcphail> eointierney: I've played with the vivid channels and changed back again. No problems beyond having to run my script to set up /etc/hosts, ringtone etc
<brunch875> --bootstrap wipes so, careful
<mcphail> brunch875: don't need --bootstrap
<brunch875> I believe it does for the BQ devices
<mcphail> brunch875: I've never used it...
<brunch875> In that case it probably doesn't :D
<mcphail> brunch875: i've changed to vivid, vivid-proposed and back to rtm without using the --bootstrap flag :)
<brunch875> hacker's gift!
<eointierney> So ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel is all I need?
<eointierney> I love floss communities :)
<seb128> Elleo, thanks
<mcphail> eointierney: there are different channels to explore
<Elleo> seb128: no problem
<eointierney> @mcphail is there a listing?
<brunch875> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<mcphail> eointierney: there is a command to list them if you search for that page...
<Elleo> eointierney: devel-proposed is probably a better choice than devel currently if you're wanting to experiment with new stuff, there hasn't been a promotion to devel in quite a while
<brunch875> orrrr I think you can do this
<brunch875> ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=DEVICE
<mcphail> that'll be the one
<eointierney> Yahoo, so devel-proposed it is.
<mcphail> the bq device name is krillin
<Elleo> oh actually, the channels were renamed recently
<eointierney> Teh Awesomes!
<Elleo> eointierney: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en might be the best option if you just want newish but fairly stable stuff (that's basically what will become OTA4 when finally ready)
<Elleo> devel-proposed is tracking wily now, which isn't much different from that channel at the moment, but could diverge a lot in the future as snappy stuff gets worked on
<eointierney> Elleo: thank you, I was about to ....
<eointierney> Thank you all, slight improvements noticed but still idiotically dependent on google for search, third-party contact imports, I'm sure much more.
<cyphermox> seb128: that smell of a NM bug, thanks. That said, there isn't enough info to know what the real problem is
<seb128> cyphermox, k, at least I redirected it at the right place then ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<jgdx> seb128, there you go :p
<seb128> jgdx, context? ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, bug comment
<jgdx> why not just unsubscribe yourself?
<seb128> jgdx, thinking about everybody else subscribed to settings
<seb128> or we all need to go unsubscribe
<seb128> it's ridiculous
<jgdx> seb128, only those who do not filter bugs
<seb128> I do filter bugs
<seb128> but those come through a change to a settings bug
<seb128> so they spam my settings box
<nik90> hey guys, is there a way to get Nokia HERE AGPS on vivid-proposed channels on N4?
<nik90> I have it on my bq running rtm, but need it for testing purposes on my N4 as well for quick locations test
<kenvandine> mandel, remember my rebase of your fix-network and fix-network-errors branches?
<kenvandine> mandel, seb128 is testing it  and it's not finding click updates
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, the ones done in the sprint, tell me
<kenvandine> if he downgrades to the vivid version, there are updates available
<mandel> kenvandine, silo? I'l take a look
<seb128> document viewer and authentificator are listed with the vivid version
<kenvandine> so that network code must be failing
<kenvandine> silo 34
<mandel> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> mandel, thx, i don't have time to look at it now and you really wrote that code. i'm sure you understand it best :)
<kenvandine> mandel, so just base any fixes for it on my branch, actually on my fix-network-errors branch which is stacked
<mandel> kenvandine, got you, I'll do some decen debugging and will find out what is going on
<kenvandine> mandel, thanks man!
<kenvandine> mandel, always fun to come back from vacation :-p
<seb128> mandel, let me know if you can reproduce or if you need more info from my device
<mandel> seb128, yes, using krillin or mako?
<seb128> mandel, neither, that's a n7
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, is like.. 1000 emails, new team, silo not landed.. and shit broken hehe
<kenvandine> the usual :)
<mandel> seb128, agh, the one  I don't have, but it should not matter
<seb128> mandel, yeah, it shouldn't but in case in does I can provide info
<mandel> seb128, thx
<seb128> I plan to test on an arale as well
<seb128> but need to reinstall that first
<jgdx> abeato, will you let me know when ResetContexts land?
<abeato> jgdx, sure, currently it is in silo 16
<jgdx> abeato, nice. Thanks
<abeato> np, great that you have already implemented it :)
<jgdx> abeato, System Settings is bleeding edge :d
<abeato> :D
<peat-psuwit> jhodapp: Any progress for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1452386 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1452386 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[gst-hybris] Support COLOR_QCOM_FormatYVU420SemiPlanar32m color format." [Undecided,In progress]
<jgdx> mpt, hey, did you get to install the silo? If not, let me know.
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, yeah just waiting on a co-worker of mine to merge it
<jhodapp> peat-psuwit, already added your patch to my branch, just needs to make it into the archive now
<taiebot> nik90: i think ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/here to get vivid devel with here i did ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/here to get Agps on willy
<nik90> taiebot: ah the /here extension...will try it out.. thnx a lot mate
<taiebot> nik90: you are wellcome. Have you got Nexus 4?
<nik90> taiebot: yeah I got a Nexus 4 and BQ..
<taiebot> nik90: i am not sure my n4 gps is actually working
<nik90> taiebot: hmmm...I remember few months back where AGPS worked really well on N4 since I used that to implement clock app location detection.
<nik90> I will try flashing and let you know if it works on my end
<taiebot> nik90: i get a fix with Agps on here but not anymore on osmtouch
<nik90> taiebot: did you check the osmtouch logs? It hasn't been updated in a while and could have broken
<taiebot> nik90: when i do sudo dmesg | grep GPS as per https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12532.html i get nothing
<nik90> oh nice email thread..bookmarking for future reference..
<nik90> my phone is flashing, I will test once that is done
<dobey> taiebot: btw, for the sim toolkit app porting, first thing you should probably do is make sure the APIs it needs to use/access are available and accessible on Ubuntu in your app's confined context
<taiebot> dobey: you should not put your hopes very high. Coding is not my thing. I do not think i will be able to do it without some help.
<dobey> taiebot: well, i don't have high hopes. i don't need a sim toolkit app. :)
<taiebot> :P
<taiebot> dobey: looking at the Jolla bug report i do think it will have to be worked on on UT https://together.jolla.com/question/1235/sim-toolkit/
<nik90> taiebot: I am not getting a location fix on my N4. I tried the sensors app despite now having the HERE support
<taiebot> nik90: i do but it is not very precise
<nik90> hmm
<brunch875> damn, I just realized python omnicompletion works flawlessly on vim
<brunch875> but it actually doesn't because vim is compiled with python2 and I'm coding using python3
<brunch875> I read that for 15.10 or 16.04 ubuntu will use python3 for default, which will mean vim will be probably also compiled as such
<brunch875> know if it's going to be the same for the phone?
<brunch875> Convergence is hitting around then... right?
<dobey_> brunch875: ubuntu already uses python3 by default, and has for a long time now
<dobey_> brunch875: the goal for 16.04 is to get python2 off the default ISO install
<brunch875> so typing python should launch python3, right?
<dobey_> brunch875: the phone image does not have python2 on it
<dobey_> no, typing python will never launch python3
<brunch875> not even after they rid python2?
<dobey> you will always need to run python3 to run python3
<dobey> correct
<brunch875> astonishing!
<dobey> /usr/bin/python should never be python3
<brunch875> you're the fountain of knowledge
<brunch875> but then I wonder why they didn't choose to compile vim with python3 instead of python2 on the repos
<brunch875> and as always, I'm off for dinner! Read you in a sec!
<dobey> i don't know. perhaps the version of vim in the repo is not ported to python3. or the scripts it needs to run are all still python2
<brunch875> that's probably it. I tried compiling vim from source but it fails
<brunch875> I feel lazy to walk through the errors
<brunch875> dobey: why is it that /usr/bin/python should never be python3?
<brunch875> What's it going to be after ubuntu gets rid of py2?
<dobey> brunch875: ubuntu isn't getting rid of py2
<dobey> brunch875: it just won't be part of the default install
<dobey> brunch875: everything in the archive doesn't work on py3. if /usr/bin/python was py3, anything that needed python2 would be broken
<dobey> not on the ISO != not in the archive
<dobey> there are plenty things in the archive, that aren't in the ISO
<brunch875> yeah by getting rid of it I meant that
<brunch875> you must excuse me as I'm still highly confused :D
<brunch875> at least not certain of something wrong
<dobey> brunch875: python2 and python3 are not compatible
<brunch875> yeah, and a big chunk of the system uses py2
<dobey> no, a small chunk of a default ubuntu install does
<dobey> a *very* small chunk
<brunch875> really?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> like, only a few packages on the default install
<brunch875> I'll research a bit after I grab some sleep
<brunch875> otherwise I'll be bugging you tomorrow if I remember ;)
<brunch875> ciao
<dobey> sure
<studio_> hi
<popey> hello
<studio_> will there be, in the near future, an Ubuntu Phone, which will not be depending on Android?
<popey> no
<studio_> why?
<popey> because we need the drivers to access the hardware
<popey> that requires the android kernel
<studio_> what about broadcom, if mtk do not like?
<popey> We are dependent on the SoC in devices that partners want to ship
<popey> if a partner uses a different SoC vendors, great, but we still need the drivers
<popey> and they are predominantly non-free binary blobs in an android kernel
<dobey> if a vendor builds a 100% open phone that doesn't require binary blobs for a specific kernel version, then we can ship a phone that doesn't have android, maybe
<dobey> until there is a totally open phone that ubuntu can run on and use all the hardware, we'll probably need the android lxc and drivers to use the hardware
<studio_> i understood non free driver (closed source), but if mtk or other do not like to build drivers for a new real linux-kernel, why not a new "manufacturer"?
<popey> 22:02 < popey> We are dependent on the SoC in devices that partners want to ship
<popey> we don't choose the SoC
<studio_> So, what are the "partners"?
<popey> bq, meizu
<studio_> only mtk?
<dobey> studio_: this has been answered to you many times previously
<dobey> please stop asking the same tired old repetitive questions over and over when you've been given the answers already
<popey> bq and meizu chose mtk SoC, we didn't
<dobey> not all the devices that ubuntu has been ported to use the mtk kit, afaik
<dobey> ie, the nexus devices for example
<popey> the first devices weren't either.
<dobey> the first was galaxy nexus?
<popey> Nokia N9
<dobey> oh
<studio_> dobey, right, but they are not "official" ...
<popey> and Asus Transformer TF101
<popey> nothing was official
<popey> we didn't release N9 or TF101 images
<dobey> studio_: if you want a device that doesn't require proprietary drivers, then go win the lottery or something and start a company to do exactly that. or convince google to push their partners to produce open source drivers for their hardware
<popey> http://neo900.org/ :)
<studio_> dobey, you do net get the point. the rpi is also "proprietary"
<dobey> it's not something that can be changed by whining in this channel
<dobey> studio_: you don't get the point. stop asking the same crap over and over
<popey> studio_: we get it.
<studio_> popey, i don't know how to tell, to step someone on their feets. i asked, because i am using different soc devices with linux on it. for exp. arm, sh4 and mips. therefore i do not understand, taht it is a so big problem to get drivers for the linux kernel :(
<dobey> studio_: buy hardware and send it to hardcore kernel engineers who can reverse engineer it then
<studio_> dobey, i do not understand, when canocial is talking about "partners". what to you understand about "partners"?
<popey> 22:07 < popey> bq, meizu
<popey> i just answered that
<dobey> ffs
<studio_> telekom, telefonica, vodaphone, etc. partners for what?
<popey> bq and meizu are our hardware partners
<dobey> http://www.canonical.com/partners
<studio_> http://partners.ubuntu.com/
<studio_> ?
<dobey> yes that is another url that one might get to from the other site
<studio_> as you and read ARM
<dobey> ARM do not make all the hardware
<dobey> and the kernel runs on the CPU without extra binary blobs already
<popey> they don't make the majority of hardware, but license their designs to companies like mtk, qualcomm etc
<dobey> the CPU isn't the problem
<studio_> but they make the code, aren't teey?
<studio_> they
<dobey> no
<studio_> no?
<dobey> ARM doesn't make the binary blobs for Mediatek
<dobey> Mediatek makes the stuff for Mediatek
<dobey> the SoC chips have more than just the ARM CPU in them
<studio_> again, MTK is the one and only manufacturer for ubuntu phones?
<popey> no
<studio_> :)
<dobey> Mediatek, Qualcomm, Broadcom, Apple, etc… license the CPU design from ARM, and build it into their SoC
<popey> mtk don't make the phone, they make the soc
<dobey> Mediatek don't make phones
<dobey> they make SoCs
<popey> but you already know this....
<dobey> if you want a phone to run ubuntu on that doesn't have a Mediatek SoC, buy a nexus4
<dobey> and install the developer image on it
 * genii decides to go MIPS64 anyhow
<studio_> dobey, i'd like to have a phone, that is not depending from android, that's all.
<dobey> studio_: then buy an iphone?
<popey> okay well, thats not going to happen with ubuntu any time soon
<popey> haha
<dobey> or a windows phone
<dobey> or win the lottery and build one yourself
<popey> http://neo900.org/ or buy one of them
<dobey> or yeah, one of those
<studio_> dobey, would be nice to have debian on an " i-device" ...
<genii> Hehe, FreeRunners
<popey> I want a pony.
<dobey> or buy an old pre3
<dobey> or an old nokia
<dobey> or a tizen/meego phone
<popey> Nokia N82 is nice.
<dobey> i have an N something
<k1l> even arm dev boards get shipped with android and android drivers. so demanding a non-android thingy and for a small budget price,... that is winning in lottery
<dobey> N86
<dobey> really nice phone
<k1l> i got a n4, nice too :)
<k1l> but cracked my backside the second time now...
<genii> k1l: TI used to provide both android and linux boot images and drivers for their OMAP lines.
<dobey> i have one of those sitting here too
<studio_> k1l, you are a german, you know coolstream receivers, or not?
<dobey> and a nexu5
<dobey> and a pre3
<k1l> a n5 would suit me a little better. but its not enough to made the step to the n5.
<dobey> and a samsung t89
<dobey> these new phones are too damn big anyway
 * k1l thought the same about the n4 comming from the moto milestone
<studio_> popey, thank you for answering my question, but i have one last question for today. how much in "MB" is needed from that android stuff for, for exp., the bq e4.5?
<dobey> k1l: the n4 is too big :)
<dobey> < 100
<dobey> probably < 10MB of android stuff on the phone
<dobey> the whole phone image is only like 300 MB
<k1l> i am quite tall and have large hands. so it fits well. but a friend got the opeplusone. that is a thing
<k1l> *oneplusone
<k1l> well, the "amount of android" is interesting to know. but its not important since we cant change it anyway.
<dobey> well, i'm not an NBA center, but I'm not a horse jockey either. i'm plenty tall and have somewhat lengthy hands, but the n4 is still too big
<studio_> dobey, if it is < 10MB would't it be making sense to make a new scatter.txt for the partitition?
<dobey> studio_: we don't have a scatter.txt for anything, so no
<dobey> studio_: if you want help with the mtk tools then ask mediatek and/or bq
<popey> studio_: no idea
<studio_> dobey, i thought sturmflut was working about to get more space on the e4.5?
<dobey> i don't know what he is doing
<dobey> but afaik, he doesn't work for canonical, bq, nor mediatek
<dobey> and i don't know what you mean by "more space"
<studio_> i know, he's spending his free time to figure out something, same as me ... ;)
<dobey> no
<dobey> not the same as you. he doesn't keep asking the same questions over and over, even though he's been given answers. he reads the answers and comprehends them :)
<studio_> dobey, what do you think, when sturmflut made the new bq phone public? check the date ... i figured out by myself, without help from this chat ...
<dobey> huh?
<popey> multiple people have pinged us about the E5 HD.
<studio_> when?
<dobey> i'm pretty sure sturm is in the "ubuntu insiders" program
<popey> studio_: why?
<dobey> popey: he's trying to get first comment on reddit
<studio_> popey, you check all the logs, when did i said many thanks for the bq e5 ... ?
<popey> studio_: I don't know what on earth you're talking about
<studio_> 13.05.2015
<popey> you mentioned the E5, others have mentioned it. What about it?
<dobey> popey: he's talking about the fact that he was saying random things about trying to run the e4.5 ubuntu images on an e5
<popey> ok
<dobey> soomehow that means he knew there was going to be an e5 ubuntu edition
<dobey> at least, that's what he's trying to claim
<popey> well, that's a reasonable conclusion from the evidence given
<dobey> well, "i want to run the e4.5 image on an e5" is a far stretch from "you guys are going to release an e5 with ubuntu on it"
<dobey> but sure
<dobey> logic can be a very elusive thing for some :)
 * mcphail loves it when studio_ appears in his /lastlog. Came for the phone, stayed for the show.
<studio_> dobey, i am not talking about to run "random things about trying to run the e4.5 ubuntu images on an e5" i am talking about "https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5/tree/aquaris-E5-ubuntu-master" and "http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-vegetahd.img"
<popey> studio_: we get it
<studio_> nice :)
<mcphail> It would be nice to see a bq phone with 4G (albeit I spend 80% of my week in places where 2G is a luxury)
<popey> be nice if we had services that made use of all that bandwidth :)
<mcphail> very true
<mcphail> popey: but think how fast dekko would refresh...
<studio_> mcphail, i don't understand that git, but maybe you can help, it was changed 9 days ago, but what branch? https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5-4G
<popey> would be nice for OTA updates and stuff
<mcphail> studio_: I haven't looked at it
<studio_> can you take a look on it?
<mcphail> studio_: you could git clone it and see what changed. I'm not particularly interested
<studio_> i don't understand, you wrote "It would be nice to see a bq phone with 4G"
<studio_> hi Benno-007 :)
<Benno-007> studio_: greetings
<dobey> studio_: it doesn't mean he wants to read through kernel source for the phone
<dobey> studio_: and i'm not sure the 4g version identifies the same as the non-4g version
<studio_> Benno-007, what do you thing about tutanota? is it another "joke"?
<mcphail> studio_: I've got all cores occupied cooking up a 14.10 chroot, I'm afraid. I'll leave the kernel sources to you :)
<popey> mcphail: sdl fun?
<studio_> mcphail, i no not need "lte" on my phone :) it is just for advertising ...
<popey> I could see use of LTE/4G when it's converged device and the apps are large
<popey> Or you want to remotely connect to apps running on remote servers
<mcphail> popey: just arrived back home to my "real" machine. Might get some time to play with sdl tomorrow but kids are off school (so probably not)
<popey> I can imagine using Excel remotely on another host being painful over 3G
<popey> mcphail: ok :)
<popey> Do you get Monday off?
<mcphail> nope
<popey> awww
 * popey has booked Tuesday off for a long weekend.
<popey> Got to take my daughter to a dancing competition on Monday so will probably take my laptop and work during that day
<dobey> is there a citrix client for ubuntu on arm?
<popey> who says it has to be arm :)
<dobey> well, is anyone making x86 phones?
<Benno-007> studio_: I'm away and don't know really this project from the UU link.
<popey> Lenovo
<popey> Asus
<popey> (yes)
<dobey> ...
<mcphail> studio_: have you bought a phone yet?
<dobey> well, ok, so 2 people will be able to run a citrix client on their phone :)
<popey> :)
<dobey> spreadsheet on a phone seems like a generally bad idea anyway though
<dobey> i guess if you have a big screen and keyboard plugged in, it would be less painful though
<studio_> popey, come on 3g is ok, you are not working via euro isdn ...
<dobey> 3g is pretty bad
<popey> well indeed, hence me mentioning convergence
<mcphail> with an x86 phone you could stream steam...
<dobey> 2.5g even is incredibly awful
<popey> studio_: I agree, 3g is "ok". but my point was for future features, not today.
<studio_> popey, what do you mean with "future", MTK devices based on android drivers?
<studio_> ;)
<k1l> using your phone longer than one year
<dobey> studio_: stop trolling
<popey> studio_: i mean exactly what I said
<popey> 23:29 < popey> I could see use of LTE/4G when it's converged device and the apps are large
<popey> [M#g223:29 < popey> Or you want to remotely connect to apps running on remote servers
<studio_> dobey, come on, lets have some fun ...
<popey> I can think of better ways to spend my evening
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> eh, you need lte if you want to watch netflix on your phone :)
<popey> I have a cat sat on me, a glass of wine and politicians to shout at on telly :)
<popey> ooh, good one
<dobey> or youtube or such
<k1l> on my contract i can see 1,4 seconds on LTE speed, iirc. must be a very short series then :)
<popey> hah
<dobey> and i'm about to install a new stereo in my truck, which i will at some point be able to miracast to and it can control my phone from the stereo screen
<popey> yeah, that'll change though, no doubt
<popey> same as 3g was terribly expensive initially
<popey> right now the networks are gouging though
<dobey> t-mobile us is awesome though :)
<popey> heh, you're properly american with your "trucks" :D
<dobey> i only have one
<dobey> all my other vehicles are sports cars :)
<popey> :)
<dobey> (currently)
<popey> All my other cars are lego
<k1l> matchbox \o/
<dobey> heh
<studio_> dobey, btw. netflix on the phone or an tablet. are you going to import the player from ubuntu tv to the ubuntu touch devices or not?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu tv
<popey> wakka wakka wakka
<dobey> i don't know why you keep saying "ubuntu tv"
<studio_> but the player was nice ...
 * mcphail lovingly pinches studio_'s cheeks
<popey> haha
<dobey> well maybe netflix will ship a client app for ubuntu phones. i don't know. the developer docs and store are there for them to upload it :)
<dobey> if they want to
<studio_> just for "understanding", ubuntu phone is not ubuntu, ubuntu next is not ubuntu phone, ubuntu tv and ubuntu touch is not continued?
<popey> WAT
<dobey> ubuntu is ubuntu
<popey> I'm gonna say "no"
<popey> do I win a prize?
<studio_> :)
<studio_> lol
<dobey> ENOPARSE
<studio_> sorry, what is ubuntu phone, what is ubuntu next, and what is ubuntu touch?
<popey> Ok, lets go with "yes"
<popey> Do i win now?
<dobey> ubuntu-touch is a meta package
<mcphail> Gah - I forgot how long it takes to install lots of .debs on a spinny hard disk. Was hoping this chroot was going to be ready by bedtime...
<dobey> other than that ENOPARSE
<k1l> studio_: ubuntu touch is the phone OS  that is in use currently. ubuntu next is the testing iso with mir and unity8 (and snappy packages in future) for developing and testing the new ubuntu that will include the desktop and the phone OS.
<dobey> k1l: no it isn't. the phone os is ubuntu
<k1l> arent we all ubuntu? :)
<studio_> k1l, i nearly understood. i mistakenly installed some ubuntu touch package on my 14.04 and was shocked for exp. the browser, it was the same as on my phone. same was with system settings.
<dobey> k1l: there is no "ubuntu touch" product. it is just ubuntu. "ubuntu-touch" is just the metapackage used for the seed for things on the phone image that come from the archive
<popey> yeah, -touch was used quite a bit early on until we had a real product name for it
<popey> still used in lots of places
<k1l> dobey: yeah.
 * popey looks at the channel name
<popey> and it's fair for people to still use the term, we know what people mean when they talk about it
<k1l> dobey: i tried to trimm it down to make it less confusing.
<dobey> just imagine sigourney weaver saying "there is no touch. there is only ubuntuuuuuu"
<mcphail> studio_: "ubuntu next" would mean my development chroot would have installed by now :(
<popey> you need a delorean
<dobey> i would have one, but they are still pretty expensive
<mcphail> my friend was going to buy delorean's house last year
<mcphail> anyway, all built. Night all
<popey> o/
<studio_> mcphail, i am normally using ubuntu studio and i was happy to see the new gui on 15.10. i was wondering, that the new xfce is not available on the phone, icons are big enough, waren't they?
<dobey> because you didn't build a phone image that used xfce
<studio_> dobey, is ubuntu studio 15.10 using xfce under mir?
<dobey> ubuntu studio don't make phone images
<popey> studio_: no
<k1l> just big icons dont mean its usable as a phone screen
<studio_> ok
<k1l> just think about all the right-click and drag&drop stuff
<studio_> so ubuntu studio 15.10 is still using x11?
<dobey> studio_: #ubuntu-studio is probably the best place to ask about ubuntu studio
<dobey> k1l: eh, android has plenty of things that are long-press or DnD, to use
<k1l> dobey: yeah, but its different from that "regular desktop" stuff, imho
<studio_> dobey, i just want to know if there is any separation from my preferred ubuntu distribution and ubuntu touch.
<dobey> not really. just more annoying because i don't have a mouse
<dobey> studio_: if your preferred ubuntu distribution is ubuntu studio, then yes, there are plenty of differences between it and ubuntu
<popey> studio_: every desktop still uses x11
<studio_> dobey, in the past since now it was not. i was able to install, on my desktop, all tools, drivers and kernels.
<studio_> ahh, desktop
<popey> \o/ bedlington
<popey> nn all
<dobey> w/e
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-22
<mpt> jgdx, I did install the silo, but it didn’t change the APN UI at all, and I don’t know why
<seb128> mpt, did you restart the settings?
<seb128> the application, not only reopening the panel
<mpt> seb128, yes
<seb128> mpt, what device/channel do you use and what silo did you install?
<mpt> seb128, ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en
<mpt> and silo 36
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Don’t Fry Day! 😃
<brunch875> Hey dobey, I think I've understood it now. Utouch doesn't come with python2 installed at all and neither is there /usr/bin/python. And python3 isn't going to replace that executable since old stuff which depends on python2 (/usr/bin/python) would go insane when trying to install dependencies
<brunch875> Am I right yet? :D
<Laney> can someone show me adb shell ls -l /etc/timezone on a phone please?
<BOHverkill> Laney: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Feb 19 22:21 /etc/timezone -> writable/timezone"
<Laney> thanks
<BOHverkill> np
 * Laney screams RELATIVE SYMLINKKKKKKKKKKK and fires his pistol into the air
<BOHverkill> :P
<hsanjuan> Hi... anyone has managed to pair the BQ phone with a regular Ubuntu laptop (as audio source - phone -> laptop)? In my case the connection drops right after connecting...
 * ogra_ only ever used BT speakers and headsets ... works fine with these ... 
<jgdx> mpt, did you try what ken suggested the other day?
<jgdx> mpt, apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings should confirm that the version installed is not the one from the silo
<jgdx> I can kick off a build of the silo, maybe that will clear things up
<seb128> mandel, hey, did you manage to reproduce the settings issue?
<mpt> jgdx, I didn’t see that
<mpt> ubuntu-system-settings:
<mpt>   Installed: 0.3+15.04.20150514-0ubuntu1
<mpt>   Candidate: 0.3+15.04.20150514-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> mpt, is there a version table as well?
<mpt> jgdx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11283801/
<jgdx> mpt, then the command is apt-get install {ubuntu-system-settings,libsystemsettings1}=0.3+15.04.20150515-0ubuntu1
<mpt> sudo !!
<ogra_> ... or sudon't ... that is the question
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> what's the deal with sudo
<mpt> \o/ It’s working
<mpt> What’s the deal with the purple text?
<kenvandine> great, it was the pinning
<jgdx> mpt, get out of here
<jgdx> they are visited links
<mpt> I know, hard to believe, right
<mpt> haha
<mpt> whoa, the Reset button actually restarts the phone?
<mpt> and is in the same place as the Cancel button usually is
<jgdx> mpt, the packages that are building right now removes the restart story.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> jgdx, what do the checkboxes do?
<jgdx> mpt, they toggle a state
<seb128> mpt, is that vertical layout of buttons?
<mpt> jgdx, sorry, I mean, the checkboxes in the top-level “APN” screen
<mpt> seb128, yes
<jgdx> mpt, they set the Preferred property on a APN
<jgdx> an APN
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/+bug/1426457
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426457 in Ubuntu Brand Guidelines website "Design recommendation for positive actions on top/bottom layouts" [Undecided,In progress]
<jgdx> mpt, which the system interprets as "this is the APN the user wants to use"
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/+bug/1426471 as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426471 in Ubuntu UX "Guideline/documentation has no layout recommendation for buttons in dialogs" [Medium,In progress]
<mpt> jgdx, so why are the auto-detected APNs unchecked by default?
<jgdx> mpt, they aren't preferred
<mpt> jgdx, what is the use case for preferred vs. non-preferred?
<mpt> i.e. why would anyone want to set up, or be interested in, a non-preferred APN
<jgdx> mpt, in my mind it's like an 'automatic' setting. I'm sure Tony has some thoughts, though. If no APNs are preferred, NetworkManager picks one that works
<jgdx> mpt, the packages that are being built will make the APN that NM picked appear as checked
<jgdx> (if no APNs are preferred)
<jgdx> mpt, but it's not well defined
<kenvandine> jgdx, what happened with checking the active one if none are set as preferred?
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> i'd actually be in favor of setting the current active one as preferred automatically when the UI starts up and there is none set to preferred
<kenvandine> it'd be a one time thing
<kenvandine> because after that we'd always have 1 that's set preferred
<jgdx> in the UI?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just se none have the preferred property set true, and set the one that's currently active to preferred
<kenvandine> but only when there is none set as preffered
<kenvandine> preferred
<jgdx> there was a counter argument there, can't remember what it was
<kenvandine> i think it iwas my argument :)
<jgdx> consistency man
<kenvandine> that preferred means it was always a users choice
<jgdx> ;p
<mpt> What is the difference between choosing a “non-preferred” APN and auto-detecting the APN settings?
<kenvandine> but... it sucks for the UI
<kenvandine> mpt it becomes the preferred one
<mpt> How many preferred APNs can I have at a time?
<kenvandine> just 1
<jgdx> one for internet, one for mms, one for lte
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, but mms and lte only apns don't have the check box right?
 * kenvandine doesn't remember now
<jgdx> kenvandine, they do
<mpt> kenvandine, I just checked the checkboxes for both auto-populated APNs. Is that a bug?
<jgdx> mpt, the package you have installed is quite old.. maybe?
<mandel> seb128, yes, I did, I added some prints and I think I should get a fix in a few hours (I was distracted by another bug)
<mandel> seb128, but is an easy fix, I just want to do some more unit tests for that code
<seb128> mandel, ok, great, thanks
<seb128> good that you could reproduce
<mpt> jgdx, can I install a newer one by reinstalling the silo?
<jgdx> mpt, no, the packages are building as we speak, so they aren't published yet. I'll let you know as soon as I know.
<mpt> jgdx, should I hold off testing until then? (if a lot has changed since 0.3+15.04.20150515)
<jgdx> mpt, the superficial stuff won't change much though
<mpt> kenvandine, meanwhile, you gave me <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11026257/> as an example of APN settings that the specced design couldn’t handle. Can you explain why?
<mpt> kenvandine, it looks like straightforward Internet-only APN settings to me
<kenvandine> no, that's a combined MMS and internet
<kenvandine> MessageCenter is MMS
<kenvandine> and MessageProxy
<mpt> kenvandine, so why does “Type” not say “internet,mms” or something like that?
<mpt> well, anyway
<kenvandine> dunno
<jgdx> in the ui we say that the type is internet+mms if the type is internet and the MessageCenter property exist
<mpt> kenvandine, how would that break the design? In the “MMS APN” dialog you’d see all those settings, and in the “Internet APN” dialog “Copy from MMS APN” would be selected
<kenvandine> mpt, we were all confused by "Copy from MMS APN"
<mpt> Ok, would “Same as MMS APN” be clearer?
<kenvandine> not really, it's still creating a separate MMS context
<kenvandine> then marking the internet one with same as mms
<kenvandine> we have to store the MMS one you created
<mpt> Yes, but the thing is, I’d rather make life more difficult for you than for people using it ;-)
<kenvandine> having all the fields on one page has benefits for real people using it :)
<kenvandine> so anyone who has to use this page is doing it by following a help page from their carrier
<kenvandine> most of which have screenshots from android
<kenvandine> which has one big form for all of it
<kenvandine> not create an MMS one and then create an internet apn which is tagged to use the MMS
<mpt> That’s race-to-the-bottom talk. We could easily make “Same as MMS APN” the default for Internet APN, so they would only need to use one screen anyway
<kenvandine> how is that possible?
<kenvandine> where do they put the MMS details then?
<mpt> In the “MMS APN” dialog
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> they would create 2 APNs
<mpt> no
<mpt> They would not be “creating” “APNs” at all
<mpt> “Creating APNs” is something that only makes sense if you are a client-side networking engineer
<kenvandine> defining contexts...
<kenvandine> they would need to use the mms dialog to enter the details there
<mpt> I suspect that even if you’re a telco engineer, they’d pat their server and say, “nope, we just have one APN, and here it is”
<kenvandine> then use the internet dialog to enter details and mark it with same as mms
<kenvandine> it's still 2 dialogs that we have to translate to a single context for ofono
<mpt> Unless “Same as MMS” is the default
<kenvandine> then where do you enter the MessageCenter?
<kenvandine> that isn't on your spec'd internet apn dialog
<kenvandine> it's in the mms dialog
<mpt> Isn’t MessageCenter the same as MMSC?
<kenvandine> yes
<mpt> So, in the “MMS APN” dialog
<kenvandine> right
<jgdx> mpt says mms dialog would then edit the internet context
<kenvandine> so you wouldn't ever use the internet dialog?
<mpt> Not unless your Internet APN settings needed to be different from the MMS ones
<kenvandine> then you wouldn't even need the "Same as MMS"
<mpt> It exists only to reset things back to the MMS settings if you changed them and realized you did the wrong thing
<jgdx> mpt, how can we make an easy, elegant solution when we don't know what problems the user will face?
<mpt> Perhaps we could make it less obtrusive
<kenvandine> so what we have in the prototype should be pretty familiar to users that are following help pages from their carrier
<mpt> Yes, but it has needless risk of mistakes even if you are following help pages
<kenvandine> now so?
<mpt> For example, thinking that you need to get the “Name” of the APN exactly right
<mpt> When in reality it doesn’t matter what it is
<kenvandine> yeah, but they'll just type in what they are given
<mpt> It could be fhqwhgads and still work
<kenvandine> yeah
<mpt> So we’re asking for info that doesn’t do anything
<kenvandine> http://apn-settings.com/t-mobile-apn-settings-step-by-step-configuration/
<kenvandine> mpt, ^^ for example, users look at something like that and type in what they see
<mpt> And the only reason we ask for it is so that it shows up in the list of “APN” entities which needn’t exist either
<mpt> kenvandine, yes, I found many pages like this in my initial research :-)
<kenvandine> right, so my point is we should just give them something familiar that easily translates to a working context
<mpt> This is like when Network Manager had an “Edit Connections” window, on the assumption that people would understand a “connection” as a thing that could be created, deleted, or edited
<jgdx> it does have that though
<mpt> It’s data-structure-ese.
<jgdx> and when things go wrong, that's where you can go. Just like the apn editor
<kenvandine> mpt, so how would a user know to use the MMS dialog only, that if they are following one of these guides they can ignore the internet apn?
<mpt> kenvandine, if they don’t know, they’ll go into the Internet APN dialog, and see that all the settings already have the values that the page is telling them to enter
<kenvandine> mpt,  none of us could figure it out
<kenvandine> so it's multiple dialogs that actually edit the same context under the covers
<kenvandine> not separate contexts
<mpt> In data-structure-ese, yes, they happen to be the same context if you leave “Same as MMS” selected
<mpt> Meanwhile in user-ese, there would be no such thing as a “context”
<mpt> Anyway, I couldn’t follow the instructions on this page <http://apn-settings.com/t-mobile-apn-settings-step-by-step-configuration/> with *either* design, because it asks me to enter “APN type: default,supl,mms”, and we have no equivalent to that. What is “supl”?
<kenvandine> no idea :)
<mpt> or MCC or MNC fields
<kenvandine> so our prototype is slightly less crude from android...
<kenvandine> we only provide fields that ofono will use
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> the "APN type" is that selector
<kenvandine> instead of free form
<kenvandine> and we simplify the form if possible, depending on the type
<mpt> yes, you and I know that “Used for:” maps to “APN type:”
<kenvandine> we could change the string :)
<mpt> (even if we don’t know what supl is)
<kenvandine> we use the selector to enforce values that ofono will know, and to help simplify the form when possible
<kenvandine> we debated just doing a simple form with key/value pairs
<kenvandine> letting the user enter anything they wanted
<kenvandine> what we came up with should be more likely to create a working context
<mpt> Right, because it doesn’t let them type inetrnet or mss
<jgdx> mpt, 0.3+15.04.20150522-0ubuntu1 was published
<mpt> jgdx, great! So is just “citrain device-upgrade 36 XXXX” enough?
<mpt> or do I have to do other things afterward
<kenvandine> mpt, i'd say just use apt
<jgdx> mpt, on the phone you can do $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ..
<jgdx> same command as before, just replace the version number
<mpt> oh bother, I Ctrl+Ced the citrain device-upgrade and now I have “E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock”
<kenvandine> mpt, give it a few minutes
<kenvandine> it's probably still running apt in the backgroundf
<mpt> that worked, thanks
<kenvandine> cool
<mpt> but now it’s stuck on “100% [Connecting to ports.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::18)]”
<mpt> (and of course became unstuck two seconds later)
<dobey> brunch875: well, if you grab a random python thing off the net that requires python2 and /usr/bin/python is python3, it won't work.
<dobey> brunch875: it's upstream Python policy that /usr/bin/python should never be python3, as well iirc.
<jgdx> mpt, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9940/convince-apt-get-not-to-use-ipv6-method
<jgdx> mpt, so $ apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<mpt> jgdx, after upgrading, I can’t simultaneously check an “Internet and MMS” APN and an “Internet” APN, but I can simultaneously check an “Internet and MMS” APN and an “MMS” APN (that’s a bug, right?)
<jgdx> mpt, yes, I think so
<mpt> jgdx, I entered APN settings that couldn’t possibly work (APN “thiswillnotwork” and user name “itreallywon't”), tapped the check button in the corner, and exited all the way back to the System Settings main screen. At what point should I have been stopped?
<mpt> (Its checkbox is checked on the “APN” screen)
<jgdx> mpt, that needs to be phase 2 of the apn editor imo
<jgdx> mpt, I have no idea how system settings would, at the moment, detect that the apn failed.
<seb128> kenvandine, mandel, I've an issue with some updates on my bq (rtm proposed channel)
<seb128> they fail to apply
<seb128> google-plus-app and telegram
<seb128> the u-d-m warning log has
<seb128> "Tried to remove filename ' /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.google-plus-app_0.6.20_all.click' when it was not owned by any object.
<seb128> "
<seb128> the INFO log has
<seb128> "Cannot install /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com (2).ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.google-plus-app_0.6.20_all.click: Signature verification error: debsig: findMember: archive appears to be corrupt, fmag incorrect
<seb128> "
<ogra_> disk full ?
<seb128> /dev/mmcblk0p6                               2.4G  1.8G  643M  74% /
<seb128> ogra_, ^ no
<mandel> seb128, I'm dealing with a network issue, that looks diff
<seb128> mandel, right, indeed, that's not with the silo as well, just with plain rtm channel
<mandel> seb128, and we have had no issues until now without the network changes.. interesting
<seb128> in fact the other update install, it's just google-plus-app having the issue
<ogra_> seb128, thats because you dont use my g+ app :P
<seb128> ogra_, I do as well, I just had several installed to compare ;-)
<ogra_> ah :)
<seb128> "Signature verification error: debsig: findMember: archive appears to be corrupt"
<seb128> I've 3 downloads of that app, all with the same md5
<seb128> I wonder if the archive is corrupted in the store
<seb128> can anyone try to install com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.google-plus-app_0.6.20_all.click ?
<ogra_> works on my vivid arale
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> but indeed that wasnt an update,  just a plain install
<seb128> ogra_, what's the md5 of /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.google-plus-app_0.6.20_all.click ?
<ogra_> doesnt exist
<ogra_> in fact Download is empty
<ogra_> *Downloads
<seb128> I guess it cleaned behind because it successfully downloaded/installed
<ogra_> i dont see it appear when it downloads either
<ogra_> weird
<seb128> it's magic :p
<ogra_> ah, just bad timing
<ogra_> it appears but is so fast to install that i wasnt fast enough to see it
<OerHeks>  click verify PACKAGE-FILE ?
<dobey> ogra_: fwiw, the "update" and "new install" are really the same thing, technically. the difference is all in the UI/UX.
<ogra_> ah, good to know
<dobey> the .click file is the same, and the updates UI should be doing "pkcon install-local foo.click" as well
<dobey> kenvandine: actually, did you change the updates stuff to use the click scope install-helper script yet?
<kenvandine> dobey, nope
<dobey> ah ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, libqofono building in silo 36 now
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<jgdx> abeato, how can I track this code, btw? bug 1426923
<ubot5> bug 1426923 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Allow ubuntu-system-settings to set a device's firmware" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426923
<jgdx> I have probably asked you alread, come to think of it
<abeato> jgdx, not sure what you mean... the wpa code?
<jgdx> abeato, yes, the change to the policy
<jgdx> will that be in a branch?
<jcbjoe_> whats the diffrence from devel and stable ?
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, ok, I thought that already has landed, is not the case?
<abeato> cyphermox, awe we need to land the changes in wpa_supplicant.conf for enabling loading wifi firmware ^^
<cyphermox> no such thing.
<jgdx> abeato, not in proposed, but maybe somwehere else?
<cyphermox> abeato: if you rather mean the code, I would be under the impression it should already be available: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/2.1-0ubuntu5
<abeato> cyphermox, no I mean the configuration changes to let system settings call SetInterfaceFirmware
<abeato> cyphermox, that is in wpasupplicant package
<cyphermox> then that's in lxc-android-config. not in wpasupplicant
<cyphermox> and regardless, it's not in wpasupplicant but in wpa
<cyphermox> the wpasupplicant source package is no longer used
<awe> rsalveti, ^^
<awe> didn't you already land the DBus perm changes
<awe> ?
<ogra_> the bug is against lxc-android-config obviously :)
<rsalveti> was part of the hotspot silo
<rsalveti> which, afaik, we decided not to land yet
<ogra_> and kenvandine told me hotspot wouldnt land this OTA
<awe> abeato, ^^
<awe> correct
<abeato> ok, I see, jgdx ^^
<ogra_> (which is why we moved the tethering fix out of it)
 * awe sees lots of redirects; pretty funny
<abeato> stack trace of redirects :p
 * jgdx reads.
<awe> rsalveti, was it part of lxc-android-config?
<cyphermox> makes the most sense that way
<jgdx> abeato, aaah, great. Didn't connect that with the silo. Thank you
<rsalveti> awe: yeah
<abeato> np
<tsdgeos> veebers: See the comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/adding-extra-helpers-from-sanity/+merge/256419 ?
<tsdgeos> oh 2am for him :D
<veebers> tsdgeos: Hey, currently in the US :-) I'm hitting that now
<jcbjoe_> can the devel brach be used as a daily driver ?
<ogra_> jcbjoe_, no
<tsdgeos> veebers: ah, cool
<ogra_> there are no guarantees for wily
<ogra_> (it is not supposed to end up on any phone and the switch to snappy underneath might result in unexpected breakage during the cycle)
<seb128> boiko, hey, is bug #1449710 fixed? it has a merge request attached which has been merged it seems
<ubot5> bug 1449710 in Canonical System Image "No way to get out of conference call except for disconnect" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449710
<boiko> seb128: yes, it is fixed, hmm, not sure why launchpad didn't update the bug, let me mark as fixed
<boiko> seb128: thanks for spotting it
<seb128> boiko, yw! I'm trying a bit phone bugs ;-)
<boiko> :)
<seb128> boiko, can you confirm that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1398880 was fixed as well? I think https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/rtm-greeter_refactor/+merge/246289 too care of it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398880 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "[phone-app] Emergency dialer visible during incoming call" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> boiko, you can also probably close https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1392400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392400 in dialer-app "Avoid overdraws and batch breaking" [Medium,New]
<seb128> boiko, what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1391522 ? ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391522 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "tel:/// URLs dispatched when phone is locked are not respected" [High,Confirmed]
<jcbjoe_> ogra_: why can't devel be used as a daily driver ?
<ogra_> jcbjoe_, i explained that above
<jcbjoe_> oh .. let me look
<jcbjoe_> ogra_ | (it is not supposed to end up on any phone and the switch to snappy underneath might result in unexpected breakage during the cycle)
<jcbjoe_> is that it ?
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is long pressing on the dialer "1" to dial voicemail working for anyone?
<davidcalle> seb128, works for me
<seb128> davidcalle, ok, thanks
<bfiller> rvr, oSoMoN_ : just saw your video. so it froze on the 7th time I see. guessing same thing would happen in non-private mode. the freeze will most likely have nothing to do with private browsing
<rvr> bfiller: I haven't been able to freeze it in non-private mode
<rvr> so far
<bfiller> rvr: did you try moving the app to the background and back to foreground when it's frozen?
<rvr> bfiller: Yes
<rvr> bfiller: Well, at least to open a new tab and switch back
<bfiller> rvr: swipe back to dash, then return to browser
<rvr> bfiller: Still frozen
<bfiller> rvr: also do a top -d1 and see what the memory usage is
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: what else should he check?
<rvr> bfiller: I can change orientation, and will display fine, but cannot interact with the view
<bfiller> rvr: check the log
<bfiller> rvr: .cache/upstart/application-legacy-webbrowser-app.log
<bfiller> see if anything interesting in there
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, well I’m guessing that the webview’s enabled property is set to false, but I have no clue how that would be possible, and there’s no way to verify that without adding some debug code
<bfiller> my guess would be we are running out of memory or something
<bfiller> as it only happens after 7 times
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, rvr: I just managed to reproduce the issue!
<bfiller> which btw, I think is not a reason to block the silo, rvr
<rvr> oSoMoN_: logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/11287538/
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, well we shouldn’t take this issue too lightly either
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, btw, we're probably going to need https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1457698 fix landed for ota4 (otherwise nearby is pretty broken)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457698 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Aggregator can't subsearch the same child twice to get different depts" [Critical,New]
<oSoMoN_> (although it’s frustrating that the whole silo is blocked, I agree)
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: lets debug if its' related to private browsing, could be oxide bug, who knows
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, yeah, not sure it has anything to do with private browsing, I’ll instrument the code and will try to reproduce again
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: how many times did you need to load the page?
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, its not likely to make it now
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, is that a regression or some new code in the nearby scope
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, it's a  regression in unity-scopes-api, same exact scope works on rtm
<cwayne_> thostr_, ^
<veebers> tsdgeos: fyi have resolved that conflict in the MP
<tsdgeos> veebers: cool
<thostr_> cwayne_ pmcgowan: fix expected for monday
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, about 15 times, but I reproduced with a different page (local HTML file on disk)
<pmcgowan> thostr_, ok I tagged it then
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: did you switch between private and regular mode each time?
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, yes
<tsdgeos> veebers: what about bredan/leo comments?
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, thostr_ thanks
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: maybe something not getting cleaned up correctly when leaving private
<bfiller> and hanging around and causing problems after some time
<rvr> oSoMoN_: I just reproduced it with another page too
<veebers> tsdgeos: ah good point, sorry will follow up now
<posix4e> When will you support Firefox
<ogra_> posix4e, once firefox supports Mir ...
<ogra_> (and i guess once the convergence for the desktop is there ... but then FF will only be used in desktop mode)
<ogra_> (under XMir)
<dednick> jhodapp: ping
<peat-psuwit> Is it possible to connect to pulse's cli socket from Android side?
<dobey> peat-psuwit: you'd probably need to bind mount the socket inside the android container
<dobey> posix4e: if you want the firefox mobile browser on an ubuntu phone, it's best to ask mozilla to port the firefox mobile browsesr to ubuntu and get it in the store
<ogra_> yeah
<jhodapp> dednick, pong
<peat-psuwit> dobey: How, please?
<dednick> jhodapp: hey. i'm working on the video playback in the dash previews and am having some issues with the media-hub/qtubuntu-media integration. unity8-dash is hanging when i try to play, and it's because the media-hub-server has hung somewhere.
<posix4e> Dobey:  thinking about porting servo myself
<dednick> (i think)
<dobey> peat-psuwit: mount --bind
<jhodapp> dednick, trying to play a local video for this example?
<dednick> jhodapp: ya
<jhodapp> dednick, QML MediaPlayer-based implementation?
<dednick> jhodapp: yep
<dobey> posix4e: is that some firefox thing? i have no idea what servo is
<dednick> MediaPlayer + VideoOutput
<jhodapp> dednick, I assume you've looked at mediaplayer-app's code to compare?
<jhodapp> dednick, it shouldn't be any different
<dednick> jhodapp: indeed. it's working locally on my desktop (without the qtubuntu-media plugin)
<peat-psuwit> dobey: I mean, where should I put that?
<jhodapp> dednick, hmm, there's got to be something that's different between the two implementations
<jhodapp> dednick, the same video plays just fine on a phone with mediaplayer-app?
<posix4e> Dobey: the new version in rust yes
<dednick> jhodapp: hm. not sure. I'll need to revert to make sure.
<dobey> peat-psuwit: what are you trying to do exactly?
<jhodapp> dednick, yeah, on your desktop it'll use software decoding and straight gstreamer via qtmultimedia (won't use qtubuntu-media nor media-hub)
<jhodapp> dednick, yeah, that's your test metric then, does it play on the phone in mediaplayer-app
<jhodapp> dednick, if it does not, then there might be a bug (or unsupported codec/profile)
<dednick> jhodapp: ok.
<dobey> posix4e: good luck then :)
<jhodapp> dednick, keep me posted
<oSoMoN> bfiller, I instrumented the code and now I’m unable to observe the freeze, 60 tries and counting…
<dednick> jhodapp: i did see this go past in media-hub log. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11288187/
<jhodapp> dednick, yeah, looks like possibly an unsupported codec
<dednick> jhodapp: and i saw this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1435088. It's marked as fix released, but the code doesnt seem to be merged.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435088 in Canonical System Image "Crash of media-hub opening a .avi file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<posix4e> Dobey: any guide
<posix4e> On port ing apps to Mir
<ogra_> posix4e, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-mir
<jhodapp> dednick, fixed committed, not released yet
<ogra_> if there are any, these guys should know
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> ask #ubuntu-mir about that
<dobey> depending on what ui rendering toolkit is used though, you might not need to do anything there
<ogra_> well, firefox uses its own :)
<peat-psuwit> dobey: I'm trying to set sink proplist from rild via libmedia.
<dobey> i thought it still used a thing on top of gtk+ (at least on the normal linux builds)
<dednick> jhodapp: ok, well I can give the MPs a review/test if the same problem exists in with the media-player app.
<jhodapp> dednick, that'd be great
<ogra_> dobey, i think its more "aside of" than "on top of"
<ogra_> (but i'm no FF dev)
<ogra_> and you indeed need to get he renderer to work with Mir
<dobey> well, it's gtk2 though
<dobey> i don't know if gtk2 has a mir backend?
<jhodapp> dednick, I can get that into a silo once reviewed, it was waiting on another media-hub silo, but that won't land yet so let's override with this one
<dobey> i also don't know what the rust servo thing is doing. i guess it's completely different
<ogra_> only XMir i fear
<dobey> anyway
<boiko> seb128: back from lunch, that one I don't actually remember fixing, maybe salem_ fixed it?
<dobey> peat-psuwit: why? to fix some bug?
<yaya> htc image name please
<seb128> boiko, which ones? I pinged you with several bugs :-)
<dobey> !devices | yaya
<ubot5> yaya: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<seb128> boiko, just seems to be fixed from an user play with the device, maybe it's not
<peat-psuwit> dobey: some clever guys at Qualcomm use libmedia's AudioSystem::setParameters to tells audio HAL about dual-sim's active call.
<boiko> seb128: ah yes, just scrolled up to the last one you mentioned, the URL one
<seb128> boiko, k, dunno about that one, just that Saviq commented on the bug saying it seems resolved
<dobey> peat-psuwit: oh. well, you should put the bind mount config in the same place where the existing bind mounts are configured for the android lxc
<yaya> can i install ubuntu touch in hrc desire bravo
<dobey> (i'm not quite sure where that is)
<seb128> boiko, see the previous line as well then btw ;-)
<boiko> seb128: yep, checking them
<dobey> yaya: read the wiki page and see. if it's not listed there, you'll have to port it. if it is listed there, ask whomever the developer of that port is
<jhodapp> dednick, bbiab, quick dog walk
<seb128> boiko, thanks
<yaya> thanks byeee
<boiko> seb128: 1398880 is fixed indeed, closing it
<boiko> seb128: same for the QSG optimizations one, just the URL one I will have to confirm with salem_
<seb128> boiko, k
<seb128> boiko, thanks for looking at those ;-)
<seb128> boiko, on that note I'm calling it a week, have a good w.e
<boiko> seb128: np
<boiko> seb128: have a nice weekend too!
<seb128> thanks
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, Ugo’s findController branch landed in oxide trunk
<oSoMoN_> bfiller, and I still can’t reproduce the freeze with my instrumented code
<oSoMoN_> :/
<oSoMoN> rvr, bfiller: I wrote an autopilot test that runs the steps described by rvr in an infinite loop, with my instrumented code, let’s see if it ever blocks at some point
<rvr> oSoMoN: Cool
<oSoMoN> rvr, apart from that issue, how is the silo looking in your opinion?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I was running a selected number of cases from the test suite and stopped on the scroll problem. The private mode works fine, apart from that.
<oSoMoN> rvr, note that we spotted two rather important issues with private browsing, artmello pushed fixes to his branch and I triggered a rebuild of the silo
<oSoMoN> rvr, both fixes are one-liners, so they shouldn’t warrant a complete re-testing of the silo, we’ll just need to verify that those issues are fixed (bugs have been filed to track them)
<oSoMoN> rvr, on the freeze issue, can you confirm that when this happens, you can still leave private mode from the drawer menu (or close the frozen tab from the tabs view), and everything is back to normal ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes, I can leave the private mode
<oSoMoN> good
<oSoMoN> rvr, in that case I think we shouldn’t not block the silo on this, it’s an important issue indeed but it doesn’t break irreversibly the UX flow
<oSoMoN> rvr, I’ll continue debugging the issue tonight, but I might need more time to nail the issue, and it would be a shame not to land the rest of the feature + all the other fixes just because of this
<oSoMoN> just got my autopilot test to hang after 10min, i.e 37 cycles
<oSoMoN> false alarm, it’s autopilot that hanged, not the webview that froze
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, I'll be in holidays next week, but I'm leaving relevant comments in the current card.
<rvr> oSoMoN: Can you actually check by code when the webview freezes?
<oSoMoN> rvr, as soon as the silo lands, I’ll file a bug to track the issue with all the data we have collected on it, I’ll mark it critical and it’ll be my top priority for next week, does that sound alright?
<posix4e> Do you guys know where the one plus one build lays?
<oSoMoN> rvr, well my theory is that the webview’s enabled property is incorrectly toggled to false, for some reason. that’s easy to check in the code. if it’s really a freeze of the renderer, then I can’t detect it, no
<oSoMoN> rvr, it could very well be an oxide renderer hang though, in which case it’s going to be much harder to debug
<jhodapp> dednick, you ok with reviewing the MRs for silo #32, we can land that quickly for you once you review it for me (and see if it might help your issues)
<rvr> oSoMoN: The black preview, is it reproducible in the phone easily?
<oSoMoN> rvr, on the phone it’s a bit racy, on the desktop it’s 100% reproducible
<oSoMoN> rvr, on the phone, chances are if you open 10+ tabs at least one will end up having a black preview
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, I'll try that
<rvr> oSoMoN: Opening the 19th tab, the view got blocked, I cannot zoom it. This is not private mode.
<oSoMoN> rvr, ah, so it doesn’t seem to be a regression introduced by private mode then
<oSoMoN> rvr, it’s starting to smell of a renderer hang
<oSoMoN> rvr: can you shell into the device and send me the output of "ps -ef | grep oxide" ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11289210/
<oSoMoN> rvr, can you reload the view (by focusing the address bar and pressing the reload icon)?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes, it continues to be blocked.
<oSoMoN> rvr, but it has reloaded correctly, right?
<rvr> Right
<oSoMoN> rvr, can you reproduce on the current image, without the silo?
<rvr> Haven't tried, reflashing
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> rvr, I’ve opened 50 tabs and I still can’t observe the hang, I wonder why you seem to be able to trigger it much more easily than I can
<rvr> oSoMoN: Maybe because of the memory footprint of the sites I use ?
<oSoMoN> maybe
<rvr> elpais.com and elmundo.es has lots of contents
<oSoMoN> rvr, just reproduced with elpais.com
<rvr> oSoMoN: Cool
<rvr> oSoMoN_: Just saw the black preview on the second tab without silo. With 20 tabs and the silo packages, I didn't see any black preview.
<oSoMoN_> good, that one seems to be fixed for good :)
<oSoMoN_> rvr, were you able to observe the hang without the silo?
<rvr> oSoMoN_: Currently testing that
<rvr> oSoMoN_: I opened 21 tabs without the silo and none has been blocked so far
<oSoMoN_> rvr, I’m now at 39 tabs with the silo, and none blocked so far either… (wasn’t able to make sense of what I was seeing when I observed the hang, so I restarted)
<posix4e> and can you give me some advice on getting stuff into the app store and cross compiling
<RAOF> posix4e: A relevant question for you, that I don't know the answer for: I wonder if we allow writable+executable mappings?
<RAOF> posix4e: Does servo include a JIT?
<posix4e> rust is not garbage collected or jitted
<posix4e> it's runtime is actually smaller than c++'s
<posix4e> but
<posix4e> it does include spidermonkey
<posix4e> if that's what you mean
<posix4e> it uses the iomonkey jit compiler
<RAOF> Yeah, that's what I mean.
<RAOF> A javascript JITer.
<posix4e> yea i assume that might make it more difficult to get it through the appstore
<posix4e> especially on ios
<RAOF> Because *if* we restrict writable+executable mappings - which is a very reasonable security thing to do - the iomonkey jitter won't work.
<posix4e> but you guys are cool
<posix4e> : ) gatta let a man have a little jit
<RAOF> Unless you can request an exception to the confinement, which is possible for some things.
<RAOF> This is an area that I don't know about.
<posix4e> I mean, y'alls browser does js right?
<RAOF> Yeah, but it's unconfined, because we ship it :)
<RAOF> I legitimately don't know whether we have this security restriction (like iOS and WP8, unlike Android).
<RAOF> It's a very reasonable restriction to have, but we have all sorts of other confinement so we *might* just let your app get p4ned since it can't trash any data that's not its own.
<RAOF> :()
<posix4e> For sure
<posix4e> ios app store does the same for sure
<posix4e> not how they got around that on android
<RAOF> Android doesn't restrict writable+executable mappings.
<RAOF> So you can jit to your heart's content.
<oSoMoN> rvr, any luck with reproducing the hang without the silo?
<rvr> oSoMoN_: I just installed the overlay ppa packages
<posix4e> ahhh
<posix4e> wow
<posix4e> I wonder if syscall based isolation is the way to get the best of both worlds, or if it's too slow
<dednick> jhodapp: the same issue exists with the mediaplayer-app
<dednick> jhodapp: but i don't think those fixes are related.
<dednick> jhodapp: i think the media-hub is hanging.
<dednick> I'm still getting a "Fail to connect with playback backend" error, which I'm presuming is because it can't connect to the hub dbus.
<jhodapp> dednick, alright, mind still doing a code review for me on that one?
<dednick> jhodapp: yeah. sure
<jhodapp> dednick, thanks kindly
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, I got a blank tab
<oSoMoN> rvr, what do you mean by blank tab?
<oSoMoN> do you mean a black preview?
<dobey> RAOF, posix4e: well, it's easy enough to see what we block, since it would just be in the apparmor rules
<rvr> oSoMoN: White page
<posix4e> dobey: I feel like to get any other web browser in, we might have to make an exception
<posix4e> Does ubuntu-touch support other webbrowsers?
<oSoMoN> rvr, please elaborate, I must be tired I don’t really understand what this means
<dobey> posix4e: feelings are no good. check the facts first :)
<posix4e> dobey: Sorry I didn't mean to be flippant. I'll just try and report back
<rvr> oSoMoN: Don't mind, could have been my mistake, tired here too :(
<dednick> jhodapp: just one comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-media/fix-1435088/+merge/258076
<jhodapp> dednick, awesome thanks
<jhodapp> dednick, prompt service, appreciate it!
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok
<rvr> oSoMoN: So install overlay PPA
<posix4e> dobey: Thanks for the help!
<rvr> oSoMoN: I just had a blocked tab with the overlay PPA and without silo packages
<dobey> isn't someone shipping an app in the store with a python or nodejs interpreter included?
<oSoMoN> rvr, ok, so it’s not a new regression, and that confirms it seems to be a hang in oxide (which in itself is not great news, but at the very least it won’t block the silo)
<posix4e> might python be a bit different
<posix4e> i'd assume evaling strings is a bit different
<oSoMoN> rvr, note that the silo is rebuilding as we write, we found one more issue that we fixed (with a corresponding test)
<posix4e> but node for sure
<dobey> posix4e: python gets byte compiled; it's not just evaluating strings
<posix4e> dobey: right, but i thought the opcode mapping wasn't executable code. It's just tokens that it reads and then calls into executable code
<posix4e> like read op code, call into some function to do soemthing with args
<posix4e> never generating executable code right?
<posix4e> I guess strings is too harsh
<posix4e> but v8 for sure
<jhodapp> dednick, replied to your comment
<dednick> jhodapp: and approved :)
<dobey> posix4e: well, i'm pretty sure it has writable maps and does executions :)
<dobey> anyway
<posix4e> ahh ok
<jhodapp> dednick, awesome, can you top approve as well?
<posix4e> take your word on it, i'll look around Thanks for all the feedback
<dobey> you can write a very tiny program and put it in a click package, to see if the low level pieces you need to do are possible
<dobey> in confinement that is
<jhodapp> dednick, top approve all 3
<dednick> jhodapp: done
<dobey> (or just package nodejs and a node app for it in a click and see if it runs)
<jhodapp> dednick, thanks a lot
<dednick> no worries
<brunch875> hah
<brunch875> it would be funny to see a django server running on a phone
<posix4e> dobey: Makes sense. Will do I guess i need to learn ubuntu sdk
<jhodapp> dednick, mind doing another quick review for me please? https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/media-hub/player-add-prev-next/+merge/257824
<jhodapp> dednick, and the one debug statement in there is intentional for now fyi
<dednick> jdstrand: :)
<dednick> jhodapp: :)
<jhodapp> :)
<dednick> hm. now random people think i'm smiling at them. awkward.
<jhodapp> lol
<jdstrand> dednick: :)
 * jdstrand just smiles right back
<dednick> jhodapp: i've reviewed the branch
<dednick> also got a backtrace for you. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11291470/
<jhodapp> dednick, saw that thanks, responding to your comments now
<dednick> looks like gstreamer stalling when trying to change state of a video which has a decoding issue.
<dednick> maybe
<jhodapp> dednick, yeah not seen that one before
<dednick> thread 9 doens't return.
<jhodapp> dednick, can you file a bug against media-hub for that?
<dednick> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> dednick, assign to canonical-phonedations-team
<jhodapp> dednick, and attach that bt
<dednick> jhodapp: done. i've also attached the video i was testing with.
<jhodapp> dednick, perfect, thanks man
<jhodapp> dednick, replied on the MR
<dednick> jhodapp: also added this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1457972
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457972 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "VideoOutput plays as soon as loaded even if the MediaPlayer is not set to autoPlay" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> dednick, saw that, thanks
<dednick> awesome
<jhodapp> dednick, replied
<jhodapp> dednick, still there?
<dednick> jhodapp: ya. give me a few minutes
<jhodapp> dednick, ok
<dednick> jhodapp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11292470/
<dednick> no linking errors
<jhodapp> dednick, crap yeah, I forgot to remove them from the impl header file...that's why the linker error
<jhodapp> dednick, let me patch that up, thanks for checking
<dednick> jhodapp: ok. no problemo. couldn't get my head around why not, so i tried ;)
<jhodapp> dednick, that was brave, media-hub is a bear to compile
<jhodapp> dednick, I'll push a change in 2 mins, then approve...want to land this one tonight still
<dednick> jhodapp: ok.
<jhodapp> dednick, ok pushed your change
<jhodapp> dednick, confirmed it compiled/linked for me as well
<dednick> jhodapp: approved
<jhodapp> dednick, thanks!
<dednick> jhodapp: no prob
<jhodapp> dednick, now that you know media-hub, you can review more MRs for me ;p
<dednick> jhodapp: haha.
<rvr> bfiller: Approving silo 15
<mcphail> My SD card is mounted under /media/phablet/--Unique-id--/ . Is there a path top access the SD card generically, without the unique-id?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-23
<ubuntu-newbie> hi
<ubuntu-newbie> any update on ubuntu touch?
<Shrukul> Hi! I was trying to port ubuntu touch for my YU Yureka and I compiled the Ubuntu touch and now some .img files have been generated like boot.img, system.img, recovery.img and ramdisk.img. Which are the ones that need to be flashed?
<Guest46985> hi all, i was wondering if there is someone available to help me with a quick questing regarding building.
<Guest46985> i try to build something through lunch and its saying it's missing a product spec
<captain_> good afternoon, i need some help with my aguaris ubuntu touch
<captain_> i try to install some packages, but i get "Something wicked happened resolving 'derived.archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)"
<captain_> I am connected with ssh through my router and have read/write root
<captain_> so apt-get worked correctly the first 15 times
<captain_> is anyone listening?
<panayiot91> hello
<panayiot91> I Need some help with my ubuntu touch,when i try to install a package, i get "Something wicked happened resolving 'derived.archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)"
<mcphail> My SD card is mounted under /media/phablet/--Unique-id--/ . Is there a path to access the SD card generically, without the unique-id?
<popey> mcphail: that's the standard location.
<mcphail> popey: I'm looking to make an apparmor read/write allowance, to store data files on the sdcard. With this setup, it isn't possible...
<mcphail> popey: (still working on Baldur's gate...)
<mcphail> the only way around that seems to be to make an app unconfined or to allow read access to the whole SD card. Both options are suboptimal
 * mcphail thinks /mnt/sdcard0 should become a standard location and /mnt/sdcardo/app.developer should be part of the standard apparmor profile...
<popey> mcphail: look at docviewer
<popey> mcphail: that has an apparmour profie to read from /home/phablet/documents and /media/blahblah/Documents
<popey> mcphail: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/trunk/view/head:/docviewer.apparmor
<mcphail> popey: aah - didn't realise you could glob apparmor paths! That's exactly what I need. Thanks!
<brunch875> am I the only one who thinks javascript is pretty awful?
<studio_> hi
<popey> hello
<studio_> i was reading about intel atom x3/x5/x7 now i't like to know, is there, will there be a different for the apps/programms for the intel based devices and the arm based devices?
<popey> yes and no
<studio_> ?
<popey> for free software, we can build for arm and x86
<popey> for non-free we can't
<popey> e.g. skype isn't available in arm builds (other than android/ios)
<BOHverkill> who needs skype ;)
<studio_> exp. "skype", it is built for android on arm. you are using android "things" to work on ubuntu. so you can't use skype on ubuntu touch on an arm based device? do you need the emu?
<popey> skype was just an example
<popey> same applies to other things like steam
<studio_> exact
<studio_> do you (we) need the emu for x86?
<popey> we don't support android apps
<popey> so that won't work right now
<studio_> popey, you or maybe me missunderstood about the x86 emu for arm?
<popey> emulators are an option, feel free to test that
<studio_> but it is working under x and not mir :(
<studio_> found it, the name, for exp., is ExaGear
<studio_> so, when will x applications work on mir? maybe i am wrong, but i thing this is a big problem, isn't it?
<studio_> hmm, as i said x and Benno right entered ...
<studio_> Benno-007, have you seen, that bq made the "first" ubuntu os "public"?
<studio_> john-mcaleely, are you still there?
<studio_> for ppls. who ask for the latest "official" firmware for the bq e4.5: http://www.mibqyyo.com/descargas/2015/05/20/firmware-ubuntu-14-10-r21/
<studio_> so if there are problems with boot loop or other problems, now they can flash their devices "official" with the latest firmware with the mtk-tools.
<studio_> popey, where are the differences between the BQ E4.5 and Meizu MX4 (pro) regarding the software and handling?
<popey> once bq gets OTA 4 they'll be mostly the same.
<popey> OTA 4 will give the bq phone vivid (15.04)
<studio_> but, can the meizu handle mhl?
<popey> dunno, not tried
<studio_> btw, will meizu enable to use git, for open source, like bq did?
<popey> dunno
<studio_> dunno is my second nic name ;)
<studio_> i'd like to "push" the ut devices on my connections, but, in the moment i can't see the advantages, compared to ios or sailfish ...
<brunch875>   nyeh, I believe it's rather pointless to have that uploaded there
<brunch875> it's much more handy to ubuntu-device-flash
<brunch875> although I can understand from a windows point of view
<brunch875> :\ I'm trying to make my first html5 app but cordova keeps on complaining that the icon is missing
<brunch875> is it some known bug?
<brunch875> the config xml looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/11312718/
<brunch875> I'm trying to make run a little html5 game on phaser, which works great when deploying on the desktop using the ubuntu-sdk
<brunch875> but when deploying on the phone, the application displays a blank screen
<brunch875> I give up! Oh well. Oli, you better get ready for this monday, because I'm going to poke you until I get my game started ^^
#ubuntu-touch 2015-05-24
<liuxg> why a property defined in Page is not recognized if it is not referred as something like "page.a"? In other cases, it can be directly referred as "a" directly?
<Drew_Neilson> Is anyone in here active?  I have a question
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: Just peeked in... but in theory I could've answered you if you'd asked.  :)  Don't worry, IRC's a little different that way.  :)
<Drew_Neilson> oh
<Drew_Neilson> so I'd like to know, is Ubuntu Touch 3.5 the latest stable version of Ubuntu Touch?
<Drew_Neilson> I was looking at a list of changelogs, and it appears to be so, but I wanted to ask so I could be sure.
<Drew_Neilson> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines I'd like to know, is Ubuntu Touch 3.5 the latest stable version of Ubuntu Touch?
<Drew_Neilson> I was looking at a list of changelogs, and it appears to be so, but I wanted to ask so I could be sure.
<atmpuser> hello, i have an old galaxy nexus and try to run ubuntu on it. I read the manual "porting-new-device", but is is too simple in the chapter "Enabling a new device".  i do not known how to do, next. what i should read next, can anyone offer me some suggestions. thanks!
<nhaines> 3.5?
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: what device are you running it on?
<nhaines> atmpuser: I believe that porting Ubuntu to the Galaxy Nexus is impossible because there are no compatible graphics drivers available.
<Drew_Neilson> I'm sorry nhaines, I had to disappear for a moment.  I'm back.  I don't have a device, I was just wondering what the latest stable version of Ubuntu Touch is.
<nhaines> Drew_Neilson: Ah, no worries.
<Drew_Neilson> Is it 3.5?
<nhaines> It's different for every device.  I *believe* it's r21 on bq and r19 on Nexus 4.
<Drew_Neilson> why is it different on every device?
<Drew_Neilson> different drivers?
<nhaines> Pretty much.
<nhaines> Basically, it's a little like asking "What's the latest version of Ubuntu 15.04?"  You just install it and run all the updates.
<nhaines> The latest update is nicknamed OTA-3.5 (because it was a smaller update since OTA-4 was delayed) but that doesn't really tell you what to download from the server, which will be an 'r' number.
<Drew_Neilson> well, my reason for asking is I wanted to do a Google search for [stability OR bugs iOS-8.3 vs Android-5.1.1 vs "Ubuntu Touch"-3.5] to see if there are any web pages that compare the stability of each of these OSes, and/or talk about bugs in them.  If there are none, then I wanted to Google [stability OR bugs "Ubuntu Touch"-3.5] to learn about any stability issues or bugs in version 3.5
<Drew_Neilson> .  But I realized I needed to make sure that 3.5 is the latest "stable" version.
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines given what I'm trying to search for, should I say ["Ubuntu Touch"-3.5] in my queries, or should I say something else?
<nhaines> I'd be shocked if that came up with anything meaningful.
<nhaines> I can say that the OS has gotten progressively more stable, and "OTA-4" is going to jump from a 14.10 base to a 15.04 base.  So it's likely to be bad timing anyway since the entire OS is going to change in the next update.
<nhaines> (Scheduled for end of the month, with final QA testing and signoff probably in the first week of June.)
<Drew_Neilson> Good that I'm chatting with you then, so that I know this!
<nhaines> Yeah, it's a little different.  :)
<Drew_Neilson> Ok, so what I gather is that Ubuntu Touch uses a different version system than desktop Ubuntu, and that each version of Ubuntu Touch is based on one of the versions of desktop Ubuntu.  And that Ubuntu Touch 4 will be based on Ubuntu 15.04.
<nhaines> The next official over-the-air release to hit the retail Ubuntu phones will be based on Ubuntu 15.04.
<nhaines> But I've been running that on my tablet for about two months.  And on my phone I'd go back and forth.
<Drew_Neilson> nhaines I guess you're in the development channel, not the stable channel, right?
<nhaines> Yup.  Of course, it helped that the stable channel was completely useless on the tablet.  :)
<nhaines> They're changing all the channels, though, soon.
<Drew_Neilson> how so?
<nhaines> I'm not entirely sure.  But I think it's going to make things easier when they have many devices out on the market.
<Drew_Neilson> Also, if the retail phones are currently running version 3.5, and will soon be upgraded to 4.0, what are the Nexus devices running?
<Drew_Neilson> stable channel, that is
<nhaines> They're running whatever the developer put on them.
<nhaines> I can only imagine most are using devel instead of devel-proposed.
<Drew_Neilson> but with Nexus devices, Canonical IS the developer, right?
<Drew_Neilson> oh, nevermind, I just got what you meant
<nhaines> The developer is whomever is holding the phone in their hand.  :)
<Drew_Neilson> right
<nhaines> Basically, all phone development this year has been "Make sure the bq Aquaris works right" with "fix the Nexus 4 if there's time" as the goals.
<Drew_Neilson> What I meant to ask is, what is the most recent stable version of Ubuntu Touch for Nexus devices, and will a newer version be coming out soon like it is for the retail devices?
<Drew_Neilson> and what desktop version is it based on?
<nhaines> I don't know because I'm running it on my Nexus 5.  Which I think tends to coorespond to the N4 build numbers but I'm not sure.  :)
<Drew_Neilson> ok
<Drew_Neilson> my whole reason for asking all of these questions, is so that I can do the Google searches I described above, and I wanted to use the latest versions of each OS in my query (iOS 8.3, Android 5.1.1, Ubuntu Touch 3.5, etc.)
<nhaines> The OS almost never crashes.  Sometimes apps do, but usually due to app bugs.  There was a Unity 8 crasher occasionally but because everything's transitioning from utopic to vivid and the bug was rare, I don't think anyone ever followed up on it.
<nhaines> I'm not sure "stable" is going to be a very good metric.
<nhaines> Everyone's angry about Android 5.0, 5.0.2, 5.1, and now 5.1.1 is coming out I think on the Nexus 5, but it's been stable for me.
<Drew_Neilson> well I figured "stable" would make more sense for all OSes, because "development" versions are, by definition, more likely to have bugs, right?
<nhaines> Yes, but a lot of bugs don't affect stability.
<nhaines> And all three OSes are so entirely, utterly different from each other you might as well research stability of airplanes vs. steamboats vs. bicycles.
<nhaines> There's just not likely to be any basis for comparison.  iOS is a heavily modified BSD with some mobile framework, Android is a Java reimplementation and Ubuntu is a QT stack.
<Drew_Neilson> well the bugs in iOS 8 have made the tech news headlines, and I'd also read about bugs in Android 5.x, so I wanted to do a comparison (and add Ubuntu, Windows Phone 8.1, etc.) in order to put them in context.
<nhaines> Any headlines are going to focus on the bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition phone, not the N4.
<Drew_Neilson> That would make sense, since the BQ is a consumer phone, while Ubuntu for N4 is not a retail phone.
<nhaines> And has been out of manufacture for over two years now.  :)
<Drew_Neilson> right
<nhaines> Plus, I don't think there are any networks of websites dedicated to Ubuntu phones as there are for Android and iOS devices.  :)
<nhaines> Just be thoughtful when comparing search results, is what I'm suggesting.
<Drew_Neilson> right
<Drew_Neilson> but back to a question I asked earlier, if I had a Nexus 4 and wanted to run the latest stable version of Ubuntu Touch on it, what version would it be?  3.5?  and how do the "r" versions factor in?
<nhaines> nhaines@savanna:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --device mako
<nhaines> 2015/05/24 00:06:27 Device is |mako|
<nhaines> 2015/05/24 00:06:27 Flashing version 19 from ubuntu-touch/stable channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<nhaines> So it looks like r19 is the latest stable version for the Nexus 4.
<nhaines> Every time a build is promoted, the release number increments.
<Drew_Neilson> does r19 correspond directly to Ubuntu Touch 3.5?
<nhaines> It probably corresponds to OTA-3.5
<nhaines> "Ubuntu Touch" doesn't exist as such and the Ubuntu running on the devices are rolling releases.  the OTA-3.5 thing is more of a milestone for bug and feature tracking than anything else.
<Drew_Neilson> basically, I'm trying to figure out which term to use in my search:  ["Ubuntu Touch"-3.5], ["Ubuntu Touch"-r19], or ["Ubuntu Touch"-3.5 OR "Ubuntu Touch"-r19]
<nhaines> I doubt any of those will work.
<nhaines> "OTA-3.5" might be the most effective.
<Drew_Neilson> I'm trying to be as inclusive as possible with latest versions.  Perhaps I should find out what r version the other Nexus devices run.
<nhaines> The Nexus 7 doesn't run the current OTA version at all.
<nhaines> And devel/ubuntu r2 is ancient.  I'm running devel-proposed/ubuntu r207 on my Nexus 7.
<nhaines> The -proposed channel builds daily and then that's frozen and tested and promoted to the standard channel, with a different revision number.
<nhaines> And of course, they're changing the way that works--I'm waiting for the final announcement to really read up on how.
<Drew_Neilson> where will they post this announcement?
<nhaines> The ubuntu-phone mailing list: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<nhaines> As per https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12875.html
<Drew_Neilson> Thanks
<Drew_Neilson> It's getting WAY past my bedtime, so I think I'd better go :-)  Gotta go to sleepytown
<nhaines> Oh, looks like the documentation did update though.  I thought they hadn't published it yet: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<nhaines> Haha, all right.  Hopefully it'll all make sense in the morning.
<nhaines> Good luck!
<Drew_Neilson> oh, so that has info on the new versioning system?
<nhaines> Looks like.  I suspect on Monday or Tuesday there will be better information.
<Drew_Neilson> Good to know, thanks.
<Drew_Neilson> And now, off to sleepytown
<nhaines> Good night!
<Drew_Neilson> night
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-23
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/index.php/2016/05/20/ubuntu-touch-on-a-tablet-its-a-n7-not-a-m10/
<ogra_> morphis, is there any chance that my turbo will support airtame or do i need to buy another dongle
<morphis> ogra_: no, airtame isn't supported as long as it doesn't support miracast
<morphis> ogra_: at best you buy the Microsoft Wireless Display dongle
<ogra_> it dooes miracast
<ogra_> (screen mirroring)
<ogra_> might be it plugs something on top though
<morphis> ogra_: from what I know airtame does different thigns and not Miracast
<morphis> they have their own protocol
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure they base on miracast ... but might have extended it
<ogra_> anyway, if there is no chance it gets supported i'll get another dongle
 * brunch875 understood mirscreencast when reading miracast
<crs___> morphis: what is wrong with the cheaper, non-microsoft miracast dongles?
<morphis> crs___: nothing, its just that nobody tested them yet with Ubuntu :-)
<morphis> crs___: even if they support Miracast there might be small problems
<crs___> morphis: ok, thanks. maybe i will try a cheap one ;)
<morphis> crs___: do that, however several sources on the internet claim the MS one is the fastest available one
<crs___> morphis: is there a lag noticeable when moving the mouse pointer?
<morphis> crs___: we are around 100-150ms now
<morphis> however depending on your environment
<morphis> as this is still WiFi
<crs___> morphis: that might be better than my cheap mhd-cable for nexus4
<morphis> crs___: you still notice a very small lag but it is clearly usable
<crs___> morphis: i can feel the lag with it
<morphis> crs___: and depends also how much you want to feel a lag :-)
<lauri> Hi again, got my Meizu
<lauri> the new one :)
<lauri> is there going ot be 16.04 based update available for the device?
<ogra_> lauri, probably in 6 months or so
<lauri> so there will be updates, right :D
<ogra_> there are updates every 6 weeks
<lauri> Considering all the mess that's going on in the phone industry I must say good job guys :)
<lauri> And thanks for convenient sudo access :D
<ogra_> the underlying system is still 15.04 based and uses upstart a lot ... these bits need porting to 16.04 and systemd
<ogra_> once that is all done and tested it will become the default
<DieGNU> Hi All! Someone knows if I can install Ubuntu Phone in my Huawei Ascend G6-L11
<DieGNU> ?
<ogra_> DieGNU, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices i fear you would have to do a full port ...
<ogra_> you might want to talk to the ubports guys (i.e. mariogrip) ... https://ubports.com/
<ogra_> i know there has been some work to build some generic tool that makes porting easier
<lauri> Is there a video playback application available?
<OerHeks> lauri, lots of them, https://uappexplorer.com/apps?category=media-video
<mardy_> dobey: hi! Ping about https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/default-token-name/+merge/293234 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/signon-plugin-part2/+merge/293217
<mardy_> mpt: the "thing" in bug 1573536, should it be a dialog or a fullscreen window (like in the account creation)?
<ubot5> bug 1573536 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "Content of the re-authentication dialog window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573536
<mardy_> Mirv: hi! Will you land this yourself, or should we put it into one of our siloes? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/stop_depending_on_transitional_packages/+merge/295051
<Mirv> mardy_: from comment in the bug "Since this does not require much brain power, I can provide branches. Just take care of adding them to your landings.", but thanks I added another note at the top of the description
<Mirv> mardy_: I wouldn't want to tip-toe on other people's landings so just include it in your next one
<mardy_> Mirv: excellent, thanks
<dobey> mardy_: ci train blew up with the triple landing stuff, so trying to get that dealt with, and then i can poke again, but i really think we need to get the UX issues there resolved first, so that the plug-in can provide the UI for the re-authentication bits
<mardy_> dobey: OK; but the latter part, let's keep it for later (if even it's needed), or we'll never land it (it's a big change for OA)
<mardy_> dobey: since the U1 plugin is basically the only user for this dialog, we can directly design it as you like in OA anyway
<dobey> mardy_: as i discussed with mpt last week, i think it's needed to have the log-in and re-authentication UI be pretty much the same. there's no reason that U1 should be different here.
<mardy_> dobey: that's not an issue, we can make them look nearly identical
<dobey> mardy_: it is an issue. i don't think we should be making generic UI look specific to U1
<dobey> and U1 shouldn't be using generic UI
<dobey> this is something the account plug-ins should provide the UI for
<mardy_> dobey: I don't see a lot of things specific to it, it's just username + password + 2fa
<dobey> mardy_: then why do all the OAuth based accounts not just pop up a generic username/password dialog?
<dobey> instead of the web sites
<davmor2> dobey: because it annoys you and we all like to annoy you?
<mardy_> dobey: what OA offers now, is two kind of UIs: one is a webview (used by OA), the other is a configurable password dialog
<mardy_> dobey: imagine, back in Nokia times this dialog was even handling captcha requests
<mardy_> dobey: now we don't have any account requiring that, but in theory it should work
<dobey> well we aren't nokia
<mardy_> dobey: just to say, that this thing has been planned to be flexible since day 1
<dobey> except it doesn't allow the account plug-ins to provide their own UI
<mardy_> dobey: true, and until I hit my head on a wall while trying to implement the desired UI, it won't have it
<mardy_> dobey: that said, I *could* hit a wall, but why give up before trying?
<dobey> it's not about giving up
<dobey> it's about not spreading the UI for an account over N projects
<mardy_> dobey: that's a point. But a little one, given that this UI won't change often, and it's rather simple
<dobey> how often you expect something to change is not a good enough reason to not do something the right way
<mardy_> dobey: the other point is, that we need to have this kind of UI in OA anyways (owncloud will use it, as well as the generic email accounts for Dekko)
<dobey> well i'm not talking about generic user/pass accounts. i'm talking about a branded core faeture of our platform
<mardy_> dobey: maybe, maybe. Just please don't block on this, let's leave it for discussion after we land the thing, or we'll never do it
<dobey> mardy_: if we don't block, it'll certainly never get done
<mardy_> dobey: it doesn't have to, it's a minor thing, and it's not even in your project
<dobey> mardy_: part of it would be in u1-credentials, as i would surely expect we need to change the QML a bit to handle things a little differently fron a new login
<alecu> dobey: is u1creds prompting for a captcha when the server has that enabled?
<dobey> alecu: no, v2 API doesn't use captchas
<alecu> dobey: I recall the server can enable that when there's a spike in account creations
<dobey> alecu: good luck trying to create new accounts fast enough via the online-accounts UI to force that to happen, if so
<alecu> dobey: this is about bots and the web APi
<dobey> alecu: i am pretty certain there is no captcha ever in the sso v2 REST API we use
<dobey> one of the major points of the v2 API was so we could avoid having to deal with captchas in the client
<dobey> anyway, i need to get lunch
<mpt> mardy_, how does your generic UI handle password reset?
<mpt> (sorry, I was in a meeting)
<Jeena> Hi, so someone broke in into my flat and stole my computer, my cammera and my Jolla phone. I don't want a new Jolla because it is not as open as I thought, now I want to have a Ubuntu Touch phone. But I want a reosonable small one, like the Jolla, like 3.5" or 4". Is there something like that to buy out there?
<popey> Sorry to hear of your theft.
<Jeena> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Jeena: BQ 4.5 is nice
<Jeena>  £129 I kind of fear that the CPU will be really slow for such a pricj
<lotuspsychje> Jeena: that bq is pretty neat to work with actually
<Jeena> ok cool I'll check out some reviews on youtube for it
<mcphail> Jeena: I've run both Ubuntu and Android on that phone. The processor is fast enough for android to run very well. Ubuntu is a little sluggish, but hopefully some of the current optimisation work will improve that
<Jeena> I like the sice at least, the Jolla size was so much nicer than the big Nexus 6 I had before that
<mcphail> Jeena: the ubuntu UI needs enough screen space for gestures, but not too much to force you to use it 2 handed. I like the size of the bq4.5
<morphis> popey: awesome video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QmUk2mFaCU !!
<popey> thanks morphis
<morphis> popey: feels good to have that work finally out in the public and you guys playing with it :-)
<popey> \o/
<morphis> popey: but you should use a BT or usb mouse :-)
<brunch875> ...¡¡¡¿¿¿external display???!!!
<popey> i will do another demo with it using a proper keyboard/mouse etc
<popey> that was just a test to see if it worked
<brunch875> Can the e4.5 do this sort of stuff?
 * brunch875 is in awe
<popey> was somewhat surprise (as you can tell) that it worked
<morphis> brunch875: technically yes, but not implemented yet
<brunch875> I see a little "External display" grayed out
<morphis> brunch875: on your e 4.5?
<brunch875> yea
<brunch875> I'm on rc-proposed, though!
<morphis> if
<morphis> s/if/we have explicitly disabled that feature for any other device than the pro 5/
<mcphail> popey: you got _another_ new device??!
<popey> sorry
<mcphail> Looks cool. Well done screencasting chaps and chapesses
<ogra_> now we just need the hack to make the M10 a display for the pro5
<mcphail> ogra_: turtles all the way down?
<ogra_> :D
<davmor2> popey: why were you surprised I tested it, of course it worked :P
<davmor2> popey: if you click on text input fields it throws up the osk on the phone too
<skay> has anyone here got keepassx working on the m10 tablet? https://askubuntu.com/questions/775601/how-can-i-get-a-working-keepassx-in-a-xenial-libertine-container-on-my-m10
<dobey> skay: looks like it is crashing. is there a dump in /var/crash/ inside the container?
<skay> dobey: I can't check at the moment, I don't have it set up. I'm away-from-attention. I'll check later and maybe update the post, or come back and see if you or someone can help
<mimecar> hi
<dobey> shalom
<aquiles> Hii
<mimecar> hi aquiles
<aquiles> Isso found a way to sync contacts, calendar and files with owncloud
<aquiles> I'm testing in my Ubuntu phone and works amazing well
<aquiles> :)
<aquiles> I change android by Ubuntu on my phone
<mimecar> that is good
<aquiles> One of my requests is to have access to the cloud
<aquiles> Now I have that
<mimecar> owncloud only, don't you?
<aquiles> And I want to share
<mimecar_> you can send a brief to mailing list
<aquiles> I'm not a programmer but with some help I found a way
<aquiles> Email me to canedo_cbt@sapo.pt and I send the files
<mimecar_> do you know ubuntu phone mailing list?
<aquiles> No
<mimecar_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<mimecar_> you can find questions, ubuntu touch development status...
<aquiles>  thanks, I will email them
<aquiles> I think that maybe can be important to Ubuntu phone team
<aquiles> Regards
<mimecar> can you use several remote calendars on calendar app?
<aquiles> I just use one, I never test more than my own
<aquiles> I take a picture with Ubuntu camera and she goes right away to my cloud account
<aquiles> For me on my work its important to have setch feature
<dobey> skay: btw, also make sure that you have ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay enabled and packages updated inside a xenial container
<skay> dobey: ack. I think I have it but will check when I have a moment
<aquiles> My personal contacts are on my owncloud synchronized with the contacts app
<aquiles> And everything works great
<dobey> mimecar: i think there are some bugs about that being worked on
<mimecar> dobey, related with calendar app?
<dobey> mimecar: yeah for multiple calendars support
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> I use google calendars but I can use primary calendar only
<peat-psuwit> Is there anything like BetterBatterStat on Ubuntu touch?
<dobey> peat-psuwit: no idea what that is, but i don't think there's any way on an ubuntu phone for a confined app to get battery stats
<peat-psuwit> dobey: Don't need to be app. I'm just finding what wakelock is keeping system from going to deep sleep.
<dobey> peat-psuwit: cf "no idea what that is"
<skay> dobey: would var/crash for a chroot be in ~/.cache/libertine-container/<name>/rootfs/var/crash? because there is no crash there.
<dobey> skay: yes. hmm, maybe there isn't any apport happening for legacy apps then
<dobey> skay: do you have the stable-phone-overlay PPA enabled in the container, with everything updated?
<skay> dobey: how do I verify that?
<dobey> skay: do you have xterm or something in the container?
<skay> dobey: no, but should I be able to see apt sources in /path/to/rootfs/etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ? because that's empty
<dobey> skay: yeah, you should have one for the PPA if it's enabled
<skay> dobey: how would you normally add a ppa to a container?
<dobey> skay: i'm not entirely sure how to use the libertine tools to do it
<skay> dobey: me either. how bad would it be to add a list file by hand?
<skay> I'd really like keepassx. typing my long garbage passwords by hand gets very old fast
<dobey> skay: well the problem is you still need to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade after adding the PPA
<skay> dobey: but that is not so bad, there is a command to do that from the libertine manage command
<skay> dobey: but they don't have a command to add a ppa afaik
<dobey> bregma: ^^ do you know how one can add the stable-phone-overlay PPA to a container with libertine, and then apt-get update/upgrade?
<dobey> skay: oh?
<skay> dobey: libertine-container-manage has update, which I assume does an apt-get update.
<dobey> i have no idea
<skay> dobey: oh foo, I thought I saw an upgrade command too
<skay> dobey: forget what I said, my memory is fried. I will play around more later. I can maybe look at the libertine-container-manager code to see what it is doing
<skay> dobey: I see there is a libertine-lxc-manager, but when I try to call it it hangs. is that a known issue? am I using it wrong?
<skay> dobey: I am more familiar with lxc than with chroots
<dobey> i don't know. i don't have an m10, and running X apps on my phone would be too painful to bother with, so i haven't tried
<skay> dobey: oh indeed! I would hate that
<skay> I have an old nexus 5 that is pretty big compared to other phones. I am curious why no one has ported it for that phone
<skay> and I have an old nexus 7 tablet, but it is the earlier generation than the generation that works
<dobey> what do you mean not ported to nexus 5?
<dobey> nexus 5 is not big compared to the retail ubuntu phones. but i'll agree it is too big. though with no internal keyboard or mouse, and no working bluetooth, using legacy apps would be painful
<dobey> but i've been using ubuntu only on my nexus 5 for over two years, so ubuntu has certainly been ported to it, albeit the device isn't an officially supported development device. the current images on ubports.com work quite well though
<skay> dobey: oh! when I looked a while back (on hte wiki maybe) I didn't see it as suported
<dobey> skay: if it currently has stock android 4.4 then flashing is a breeze
<skay> dobey: not sure what it has at the moment. I've put cyanogenmod on some of my phones
<skay> dobey: it may still be stock
<skay> dobey: I think I'll try out flashing it later
<skay> dobey: thanks for the tip
<skay> dobey: do you know if the developers have enough phones to work with?
<dobey> sure
<taiebot> Add the weirdest bug today on rc-proposed and i think it was triggered  by a wifi notification that i cancelled (Asking me for a password for a network that i have already registered multiple time). After that the system went :-X. Every letter that i was typing seemed to delete itself so i could not enter my PIN to login. After clicking on the cross on the passcode page i managed to enter into unity 8 but i quickly realis
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-24
<lauri> Is there any way to prevent terminal app from suspending running programs?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: what are you trying to keep up?
<lauri> lotuspsychje: an ssh session
<lauri> interestingly apt seems to run as expected
<lotuspsychje> lauri: are you using an app for ssh or raw from terminal?
<lauri> the latter one
<lotuspsychje> didnt know we had ssh by default on touch?
<lauri> apt install openssh-server was the first thing I did
<lotuspsychje> lauri: on your touch phone?
<lauri> yes
<lotuspsychje> lauri: installing terminal apps isnt the right way to go
<lauri> why?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: it breaks your updates i think
<lauri> Are you sure? Where can I see indication that updates are broken?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: did you unlock read/write access on your phone?
<lauri> There is no ssh app in the Ubuntu store
<lauri> I just did mount -o remount,rw /
<lauri> and then apt install openssh-client
<lotuspsychje> i dont think its recommended
<lotuspsychje> seb128: you know this?
<lauri> well how am I supposed to use all the command line apps then?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: ubuntu touch is built to use click apps
<lauri> what's the point of including apt then at all?
<lauri> It's not much of a use for me if can't make use of all the software components in apt
<lotuspsychje> lauri: updates in settings still work via apt
<lauri> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: you cant use classic terminal apps the way you do on ubuntu desktop on phone
<lauri> what is the reasoning?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: safety and stability
<lotuspsychje> lauri: you can install terminal apps, after unlocking your phone, but then official updates break
<lauri> and what is the actual problem
<lauri> what constitutes as "unlocking the phone"
<lotuspsychje> lauri: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<lotuspsychje> read the 'enable read/write mode'
<lotuspsychje> lauri: see also the developer mode part, where ssh is mentioned
<lauri> lotuspsychje: who said I am or want to be an app developer? I am interested in other things..
<lotuspsychje> lauri: dont shoot the messenger
<lotuspsychje> lauri: i didnt invent this system
<lauri> I get that delta updates would be disabled if I fool around with the root filesystem. I guess updates over apt would still work right?
<lotuspsychje> lauri: its your phone, fool around how you like just keep in mind liek the site says you may result in complete data loss
<lotuspsychje> its not recommended to do..
<lotuspsychje> if you want trasnfer files anyhow, try out some real apps
<lotuspsychje> like wifitransfer, etc
<lauri> like what? SSH is the only sensible protocol for transferring files
<lauri> I'm not a dumbuser, I just asked a particular question - how can prevent terminal apps from being suspended by the terminal emulator
<lauri> I want to access my servers on the go
<lotuspsychje> emulator?
<lotuspsychje> your on the real phone or ubuntu-touch emulator?
<lauri> sigh, terminal emulator is the app that shows the command line
<lotuspsychje> terminal..
<lauri> tnhis wifitransfer app uses ftp protocol ...
<lauri> ftp is not even encrypted
<RAOF> lauri: http://notyetthere.org/openstore-tweakgeek-and-more/ is probably what you're after.
<RAOF> lauri: Note: that's for applications that break the Ubuntu Touch confinement model (such as, for example, running in the background unsupervised), which means they can do arbitrarily bad things.
<lauri> RAOF: I *know* that, that is the security model of the whole APT ecosystem that you have to trust whoever publishes the software
<RAOF> Right, but the security model of Ubuntu Touch is that you *do not* need to trust the publisher of the software.
<lauri> I *get* that, but as I said I am not a regular dumbuser here
<RAOF> I'm a Mir developer, and I'd *love* to have the desktop have that security model!
<RAOF> This isn't dumbuser vs l33t user.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lauri> RAOF: Could you elaborate how can I check if I have broken the Ubuntu Touch OTA upgrades?
<RAOF> lauri: I don't know, sorry. I believe what happens is that things start mysteriously not working, as bits get out of sync.
<lauri> I thought so :D
<lotuspsychje> lauri: did you unlock read/write the way described on the site?
<lauri> As I said, I only did mount -o remount,rw /
<lotuspsychje> lauri: then you didnt break nothing
<lauri> That remounts root filesystem as read/write
<RAOF> If you're happy with the “whatever you download can do whatever it wants” security model, then TweakGeek will allow you to get the terminal to run in the background.
<lauri> RAOF: Thanks for the tip
<lauri> I have other plans for my device, try to run some Python stuff to do image recognition on a robot :D
<lauri> and since under the hood it's almost like a real Ubuntu desktop I can run/compile whatever I want
<lotuspsychje> lauri: perhaps install ubuntu-desktop on a tablet and play with unity8
<lotuspsychje> this way you can install anything you need
<lauri> lotuspsychje: tablet does not exactly fit on a robot of this size...
<lauri> lotuspsychje: what's the problem of using the device for something else than it's primary intended use? :D
<lotuspsychje> use it how you like, just trying to widen your options here
<mardy_> mpt: hi! The reset password functionality will be like in the U1 account: a hyperlink which will get opened in the browser
<mcphail> I hear there is work to get the onscreen keyboard working with legacyX11 apps. As a side effect, will this also let the keyboard work with Mir SDL2 apps? Would be nice ;)
<Jeena> Good morning I'm researching my next phone to buy and what I mostly do with my phone while commuting is that I tether to be able to use my computer and I listen to podcasts, is there some usefull podcast client for Ubuntu Touch?
<mcphail> Jeena: podbird has worked well for me. Note, however, that you won't get background checking for ne podcasts, as the platform does not support this
<mcphail> *new
<davmor2> Jeena: podbird and wireless hotspot works on all devices bar nexus4 iirc
<OsakaFoo> I use pass for my pasword storage, any ideas how I can use it with ubuntu-touch ?
<jgdx> OsakaFoo, I don't think there's a qt/qml frontend for it
<jgdx> but there's an armhf package for it, so it should be installable
<OsakaFoo> jgdx: thanks
<davmor2> OsakaFoo: there is talk of allowing the terminal app to be used to be used by apps, there is I think qtpass in the archive that could be turned into a click package and installed on the phone
<OsakaFoo> davmor2: I had forgotten about that, might be a good first voyage into the touch sphere
<Jeena> ok cool thanks mcphail and davmor2 I will check them out
<OsakaFoo> also whats the state of NFC on touch, thinking about YubiKey or some smartcard
<davmor2> OsakaFoo: not available yet
<davmor2> OsakaFoo: I think there was work on basic implementation but then more important things took over.
<OsakaFoo> davmor2: ah happens
<davmor2> OsakaFoo: it will happen just too many other things that take presidents over it
<Jeena> and podbird seems open source too, are most of the apps open source?
<mcphail> Jeena: many are webapps, so the source is "elsewhere" ;)
<Jeena> ah
<mcphail> Jeena: most of the native apps are open source
<Jeena> I had a FirefoxOS phone and wasn't really happy with most webapps
<Jeena> but it might just have been the slow hardware
<mcphail> Jeena: some are good, some are bad. I'm very keen to push for "decent" locally stored HTML5 apps and native apps. The platform is capable of a lot more than remote webapps
<OsakaFoo> Elleo: is there a podbird irc channel?
<davmor2> mcphail: I still think that webapps make sense for things that you can only do if you are online, like facebook g+ etc but I think others would benefit from not being online if they don't need to be :)
<Elleo> OsakaFoo: nope, but happy to discuss things about it here if you have any questions
<Elleo> OsakaFoo: it's mostly just me, nik90 and Kevin Feyder (who I don't think uses IRC much) working on it, so haven't really felt the need for a separate IRC channel yet :)
<OsakaFoo> Elleo: no worries, do you keep lp updated with most things, was thinking to submit a little patch if I get time
<Elleo> OsakaFoo: yeah, in general it's best to suggest patches against the devel branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~podbird-devs/podbird/devel
<Elleo> OsakaFoo: that's where code goes first of all for testing, before going in to stable
<mcphail> davmor2: I quite agree - that's why I said there were both good and bad ones :)
<Elleo> OsakaFoo: thanks for helping out :)
<OsakaFoo> Elleo: shall do :) - don't thank me yet haha still just getting used to touch dev
<Elleo> :)
<mcphail> Elleo: iirc, you work on the keyboard, don't you? Do you have any idea if it is going to be available to non-Qt apps? I'd heard there was work taking place to have it working with legacy XMir apps, and was wondering if, as a side effect, it would be available to SDL apps?
<Elleo> mcphail: I think we'd need to write a specific maliit input plugin for SDL
<mcphail> Elleo: is this something achievable for a hobbyist like me? Is the process documented?
<Elleo> mcphail: documentation for that side of maliit is pretty non-existant I think; there's currently only two toolkit-side plugins in existance at the moment, the Qt one and the GTK one; and they're both in someways likely to be easier than SDL, as both toolkits have their own mechanisms for input methods that the maliit plugins can interface with
<Elleo> mcphail: I don't think SDL has anything similar
<Elleo> mcphail: oh, my mistake, seems SDL does have some support for that sort of thing: https://wiki.libsdl.org/Tutorials/TextInput
<Elleo> mcphail: so it might be a bit more doable than I suspected, still not likely to be trivial though
<mcphail> Elleo: yes - that's why I was hoping to piggy-back on any work you were doing to get it working with X ;)
<Elleo> mcphail: yeah, I'm not 100% up on what's happening with the XMir stuff (it's happening on the XMir side rather than the keyboard side at the moment), but I suspect it's going to end up quite XMir specific (either a full proxying of dbus calls from the Qt/GTK input method plugins, or having the XMir window act as a dumb input field itself with a button to reveal the keyboard, or similar)
<Elleo> mcphail: might be possible to take the second approach with an SDL app, by wrapping it in Qt, but it wouldn't be very nice really
<Elleo> and would have to be done for every individual SDL app
<Elleo> mcphail: looks like SDL has ibus support, I'm wondering if it might be worth trying to write a maliit <-> ibus bridge, that'd support SDL and a number of other non-QT/GTK apps as well then
<Elleo> mcphail: I'll add it as something to investigate on our backlog, it might be a while before we get to it though, as there's quite a few other big items on the keyboard list at the moment
<Jeena> davmor2, but you can make good offline webapps but nobody seems to want to go that extra mile
<OsakaFoo> what would the best way to go about setting a system wide proxy for certain wifi and my mobile network?
<Jeena> OsakaFoo, fight for the removement of the proxy!
 * OsakaFoo blinks
<davmor2> OsakaFoo: might be a case of manually editing files with the system writable for now I don't think there is a default way of handling proxy's added to the system but could be wrong
<OsakaFoo> Okay, will play about with VPN for nwo
<mcphail> Elleo: cool. ibus fills me with dread, so it would be good to have a clever person looking at it ;)
<hasan> hi
<Elleo> mcphail: yeah, and if I can't find one I'll take a look myself ;)
<mcphail> :)
<hasan> I see Alan Pope's video of Pro5... but I don't know why ubuntu in every device from E4.5 to Pro5 and M10 using more than %80 of total memory!? It is not very bad?
<mcphail> hasan: memory or disk?
<ogra_> only 80% ? yeah, thats bad since it means there is memory unused
<mcphail> !memory | hasan
<ubot5> hasan: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<hasan> In my E4.5 ubuntu uses near to 950mb of 1gb RAM!!!
<hasan> I think it is not good for multitasking or I'm wrong
<mcphail> hasan: you're wrong. Read the link. Unused memory is wasted memory
<mcphail> hasan: there's a good youtube video (I think by tedg) which explains the application lifecycle, and when apps are removed from RAM etc
<hasan> Wow!
<hasan> mcphail: Thanks
<hasan> So in convergence aspect I feel Pro5 is really better than M10
<mcphail> I haven't seen either up close. Would like to have a play with them
<OsakaFoo> seems when setting up a vpn it requires a private key password. If it does not have one there is no telling the user that it is required
<OsakaFoo> that was a lie
 * tedg uses all your memory </evil laugh>
<ogra_> apt-get purge tedg
<tedg> Sorry, the image is read-only.
<tedg> :-)
<svij> tedg: ogra_: snap remove tedg is it then ;)
<mardy_> tvoss: ping ping :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/old-location-1551686
<ogra_> svij, +1
<kaisoz> hi there :)
<lauri> Hi guys, how could I increase swap file size? It's SWAP.img under /userdata but it's only 32M
<jaywink> Hi all. My BQ4.5 stopped giving me any location some time ago.. weeks maybe? on rc-proposed. Talked with another rc-proposed user, a Meizu MX4 who has had the same issue. And I'm not talking about GPS only, but APGS with mobile SIM and data connection etc etc. Tried looking for relevant bugs, anyone know whether this issue is being worked on or at least which of the bugs is relevant for this?
<jaywink> "stopped working" = it works very very randomly, but not very often..
<lauri> never mind got  it
<lauri> had to do swapoff first
<ogra_> lauri, uuh, why would you want it to swap at all ...
<ogra_> that swap file is only there because the OOM scheduler behaves differently without any swap
<ogra_> you dont really want it to be used, the system will get stuttery and slow and the MMC will wear out quickly
<jaywink> I guess this might be the relevant AGPS bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1500039 ..
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1500039 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Phone is not getting a mobile network cell triangulation position" [High,Confirmed]
<Jeena> I have another question, how is the integration with CalDAV and CardDAV?
<Jeena> in Gnome for example it's there but super shitty, the Addressbook does't even cache the data locally and gets it every time from the server
<Jeena> how is it on Ubuntu Touch?
<davmor2> Jeena: works fine for google sync, works fine if you email a cal/cardDAV however owncoloud sync is in progress as part of the new sync backend soon be ready at some point in the future
<Jeena> hm that is what I am using, OwnCloud
<Jeena> ok thanks!
<davmor2> Jeena: there are various hacks you can use to make it sync
<Jeena> and then there is a calendar app and a address book too I guess?
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> mhall119: I have some time today if you would like to talk
<mhall119> mariogrip: I was about to take lunch, will you still be availble in ~1hour?
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, i'll be here for a good while, just ping me :)
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<XaRz> hello all. Newbie here be advised :)
<moritz31> Hey guys, i've builded some cyanogenmod roms and now want to give a try porting android to ubuntu, my question is can i use cm12 source for porting or should it be cm10.1 ?
<XaRz> I need information about webbrowser-app. It's based on blink/oxide? where is the plugin folder location (if any)?  I'm wondering if I can make the pepperflash plugin work. any hints?
<mimecar> good evening..
<moritz31> good evening mimecar :)
<ogra_> XaRz, i dont think the browser has any plugin support yet
<ogra_> (not sure that is planned either)
<XaRz> ogra_: yeah, was a big leap of fate anyway.
<ogra_> the source is on launchpad though ... feel free to submit patches :)
<XaRz> *faith
<ogra_> (though i guess plugins are not a wanted concept ... not sure though)
<XaRz> I'm there, I'll give it a go, but I'm a newbie here :)
<dobey> plug-ins under confinement is a bit of a pain, i guess
<ogra_> i guess writing an app *around* the pepper plugin might work ... ending up with a "flash player"
<ogra_> (i.e. a standalone app that you can hook into url-dispatcher and content-hub)
<dobey> well if you want flash on a phone, first you have to buy a chromebook and then do all the hard work to dig the plug-in out, and you have to copy it over manually whenever there are any updates
<dobey> not really worth the trouble, imho
<ogra_> didnt google recently announce that they drop pepper ?
<ogra_> might not be future proof actually :)
<ogra_> dobey, so i got this U1 accounts bug ...
<ogra_> ... where i click the install button in the store scope page of Mahjong from sylvain becker ...
<ogra_> and my account is completely gone from the device ...
<ogra_> it is 100% reproducable ... but only happpens on the pro5 ... and doesnt happen with any other app
<ogra_> (and Mirv can repro it too on his pro5)
<dobey> ogra_: yeah i think google is going to drop flash completely, soon
<dobey> ogra_: that is incredibly weird
<ogra_> yeah, aint it ? :)
<ogra_> i havent talked popey into trying it yet :)
<XaRz> I was aiming pepper a temporaly solution, not more.
<ogra_> what for do you need it ?
<ogra_> games ?
<XaRz> no no, video
<ogra_> that should work in 90% of the pages if your user agent is proper
<dobey> vine uses flash
<ogra_> most of them offer html5 nowadays ...
<ogra_> thanks to iphones not having it
<XaRz> dammit providers that they don't offer html5 yet...
<ogra_> well, for mobile they will surely have to switch soon
<dobey> ogra_: wink-wink-nudge-nudge are still all flash too :P
<ogra_> heh
<XaRz> and a bunch of local tv's
<dobey> ogra_: wtf; it happens on my mako too
<ogra_> hah !
<dobey> wtf, why is the server returning a 401 for that
<ogra_> dobey, more interesting, why is my account wiped if the server does that
<dobey> ogra_: because a 401 for a request with a valid signature means the server is claiming the credentials are invalid
<dobey> ogra_: so when that happens we invalidate it (in this case, delete it) on the client and require logging in again
<ogra_> evil
<dobey> not really
<ogra_> well, as long as the server does it right it isnt ... once something is wrong you send people into a loop
<ogra_> it should really give some more info in the error message
<ogra_> something that indicates that it is a server side issue ... else you tyr it over and over and just hate the OS for it
<dobey> yeah, well. scopes and error messages don't go well together
<ogra_> well, it shows an auth error
<dobey> well, it was an auth error
<dobey> that's exactly what HTTP 401 means
<ogra_> but the wording doesnt indicate at all that your account is gone now or that it could be a server specific issue
<dobey> well, why would it?
<ogra_> because thats user friendly ?
<dobey> if the server knew it was a bug, it'd already be fixed, and thus not a bug any more :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it hates you, what more do you need to know, have a hammer and hit it, it won't fix it, but my god it feels much better ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, now ... then the error should just say "I hate you" and have an Ok button
<davmor2> ogra_: on a plus side snappy will fix it right?
<ogra_> indeeeeed
<dobey> lol "fix"
<davmor2> dobey: it's ogra_ 's catchphrase :)
<ogra_> dobey, still, it could tell me that my account got removed from the device and that i can click "here" to re-create it
<dobey> most likely, snappy is what broke it
<davmor2> dobey: wash your mouth out
<dobey> ogra_: it does. it says "log in to your ubuntu one account" with a button right there which does exactly that :)
<ogra_> nah, click just didnt keep up :P
<mhall119> mariogrip: are you available now?
<mariogrip> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm in the hangout whenever you're ready
<JanC> unfortunately there are still a bunch of sites that only have Android/iOS apps for mobile, and everybody else is told to get flash...
<ogra_> dobey, so the summary of that bug is that beuno doesnt want people to play mahjong ?
<dobey> ogra_: i have no idea why the server is returning a 401 when we try to get the token to install that app.
<moritz31> did anyone from you already managed to make an working port ?
<ogra_> moritz31, mariogrip is the porting master nowadays
<moritz31> mhhh okay so he is the only one who is really working on some ports
<mariogrip> ogra_: :)
<mariogrip> I hope when we get the docs to shine more, we can get port porters
<dobey> i wish google would use their massiveness to force release of open source drivers
<mariogrip> dobey: Yeah! them blobs are really annoying *
<mariogrip> cough cough* Qualcomm Mediatek
<mhall119> mariogrip: what's your github project for the FP2 port? I'm going to send that to the smoose guys letting them know they can submit a pull request there too
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://github.com/ubports/android_device_fairphone_fp2
<mhall119> thanks
<mariogrip> mhall119: but if it's not in the device specific repo, they can find them here  https://github.com/ubports/ (and manifest here: https://github.com/ubports/android/blob/ubp-5.1/default.xml)
<dobey> mariogrip: btw, how fares the 5.1 hammerhead adventures?
<mariogrip> mhall119: **if not the bug is in the device specific repo, they can find the others here:**
<popey> 18:43 < ogra_> it is 100% reproducable ... but only happpens on the pro5 ... and doesnt happen with any other app
<popey> my u1 account disappeared today too
<popey> no idea which app triggered it
<mariogrip> dobey: good, soon ready for my pre-* channels :D some small bugs to be fixed first
<dobey> mariogrip: cool
<dobey> mariogrip: did you get bt working?
<mhall119> popey: mine did as well
<mhall119> I wonder if they just mass-expired all the auth tokens
<dobey> no
<mhall119> I discovered it when trying to update telegram via system settings
<mariogrip> dobey: it seems to start up, but I have no device to test with (waiting for a bt keyboard to arrive in mail)
<dobey> mariogrip: awesome
<mhall119> kgunn_: can you tell mariogrip what is needed to enable aethercast on his ports that use Android 5.x?
<popey> mhall119: morphis probably can
<mariogrip> also, will all miracast devices work? or only the m$ one?
<davmor2> mariogrip: the MS one is guaranteed to work other might at this point
<dobey> guaranteed?
<mariogrip> there is two versions of the m$ one, will they both work?
<davmor2> dobey: well tested to work
<dobey> pretty sure the licensing of aethercast explicitly denies any guarantees :)
<mariogrip> v1 and v2
<moritz31> mhhh get stuck at obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libmake_f2fs_intermediates/export_includes“,
<moritz31> added f2fs-tools to external
<moritz31> and added subdir in main.mk
<moritz31> cleaned the build but still the same error mhhh
<moritz31> someone got an idea  ?
<mariogrip> http://amzn.com/B01AZC3J3M and http://amzn.com/B00J9C2JDG
<mariogrip> moritz31: could you give more of the output?
<moritz31> sure http://pastebin.com/Whv0PMUa it's the full output
<davmor2> mariogrip: I have v1 with the bigger unit the same as popey
<mariogrip> moritz31: I have no idea what it says :P it's not in English
<mariogrip> davmor2: ack
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> losing 30% of battery over 6 hours, on an idle phone, is not nice :-/
<moritz31> mariogrip: it says rule not found for target nedded to create ....
<mariogrip> moritz31: it need recovery_intermediates, recovery_intermediates does not build for some reason
<moritz31> mariogrip: yeah because there is no rule for target libmake_f2fs_intermediates ;) but i have no idea why that is
<morphis> popey, mariogrip: I can, yes
<morphis> mariogrip, popey: lets discuss this tomorrow or so
<mariogrip> morphis: ubuntu don't need libmake_f2fs_intermediates btw
<morphis> hm?
<moritz31> mariogrip: ahhh okay so i have to delete f2fs from recovery_intermediates
<mariogrip> what recovery is this?
<moritz31> not sure its ubuntu source with sony z3 tablet device files so think its sony recovery
<moritz31> ifeq ($(TARGET_USERIMAGES_USE_F2FS), true)
<moritz31> LOCAL_CFLAGS += -DUSE_F2FS
<moritz31> LOCAL_STATIC_LIBRARIES += libmake_f2fs libfsck_f2fs libfibmap_f2fs
<moritz31> endif
<moritz31> i think thats the problem or ?
<mariogrip> try setting TARGET_USERIMAGES_USE_F2FS to false
<dobey> ogra_, davmor2: hah, i was right. snappy did break it!
<ogra_> nah, click just didnt keep up
<dobey> ogra_, davmor2: apparently that developer uploaded a snap, which had an older version number, which exposed some bug in the server that casued things to blow up, so the click couldn't be installed
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: 30% loss over 6 hours? That's less than my Android loses when idle :/
<ogra_> a snap of the same name ?
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, ouch ... 1-2% over 6h would be more ubuntu-ish
<dobey> ogra_: don't know exact details
<moritz31> mariogrip: you think i need these 3 ?
<moritz31>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_hardware_sony_thermanager" path="hardware/sony/thermanager" remote="github" />
<moritz31>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_hardware_sony_macaddrsetup" path="hardware/sony/macaddrsetup" remote="github" />
<moritz31>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_hardware_sony_timekeep" path="hardware/sony/timekeep" remote="github" />
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: I want to get away from Android for a reason, but currently, Ubuntu on phones is just not mature enough for my usage (tablet really disappoints, so...)
<SylvieLorxu> As soon as the tablet works fine and I port over the last app(s) I need... :P
<dobey> tablet is hardly a phone :)
<ogra_> well ... as someone who exclusively uses ubuntu phones since 2 years ... what should i say :)
<mariogrip> moritz31: i would try to without anything extra to get to boot first and then add them if needed
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: But the tablet can't even do notifications...
<SylvieLorxu> Can the phones do that?
<SylvieLorxu> If so, why is the difference so huge?
<dobey> what do you mean the tablet can't do notifications?
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, luckily only telegram does notifications ...
<ogra_> i mean ...
<ogra_> everything *can* do notifications if the server side supports that
<SylvieLorxu> I have never once gotten a single notification from any app on the tablet under any situation, not from Telegram in foreground, background or open as non-active window in desktop mode
<ogra_> i get them pretty reliably if the app is in background or closed
<dobey> well, leave the tablet on and connected to wifi
<ogra_> (or th screen is off with the app in fg)
<SylvieLorxu> The only things I get are low battery warnings and the WiFi "password needed" dialog which hijacks the keyboard because the tablet somehow forgot the password once
<moritz31> mariogrip: thx :)
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: uhm, you do have a U1 account logged in on the device, right?
<ogra_> i think the G+ app does notifications too ... for the toplevel mailbox
<SylvieLorxu> I leave it on and connected to WiFi, I can only imagine it doesn't notify perhaps because I also have Telegram on Android, but I do keep it in the background on Android and not open/read stuff
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Yes
<ogra_> but the point is, apps and their servers need to support the ubuntu push notifications
<dobey> then ou should get push notifications for telegram, assuming they're enabled for the app
<ogra_> only then it works
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: They are enabled, but simply nothing happens
<dobey> and you should get a notification in a few days when the next system image update is available
<SylvieLorxu> :(
<ogra_> yeah ... system updates notify as well
<SylvieLorxu> Well, let's hope I'll at least get that one (I'll be good and not manually check for updates)
<ogra_> and SD cards ... on *every** boot (sigh)
<dobey> nobody really talks to me specifically on telegram, and i disable notifications for groups; but when someone mentions me or sends a message directly to me, i get a notification
<dobey> i got twitter notifications too, before i disabled them
<SylvieLorxu> I have yet to receive any, oh well
<moritz31> mariogrip: some advice, if an headerfile linux/msm_mdp.h is not found, should i add that file ?
<mariogrip> moritz31: yes if you just want to test if it boot, no if you want to push changes to git :)
<dobey> but i've been using ubuntu on a phone for 2 years pretty reliably
<moritz31> okay since i only want to test if it boot i can add ;) where to include best ?
<dobey> or > 2 years really
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, not sure if it still works but there is also caxton from start langridge, that used to allow sending notifications from firefox on a desktop PC
<ogra_> (since then FF started to only allow signed addons, so i'm not sure it still works)
<SylvieLorxu> Hmm, I should test that if I don't forget but not a lot of spare time...
<ogra_> https://caxton.herokuapp.com/
<mariogrip> moritz31: just add it in with the src, and edit the #include from <> to ""
<moritz31> mariogrip: okay than i'll dirtyfix that shit
<mariogrip> :P
<SylvieLorxu> License: Proprietary
<SylvieLorxu> Yeah, sorry, not even going to try :P
<mariogrip> moritz31: I have to leave, i'll be back later today, if you got any questions, just leave them here or send me an mail to mariogrip@ubuntu.com
<moritz31> mariogrip: okay thanks ;) i'll go to bed soon
<mariogrip> moritz31: ok :)
 * dobey suspects most of those are more accurately "License: Too Lazy to Pick Something Else"
<dobey> especially where stuart is concerned :P
<popey> mhall119: ogra_ is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-package-index/+bug/1516917 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1516917 in Canonical System Image "Update of unpurchased and sideloaded apps causes U1 account invalidation" [Medium,In progress]
<ogra_> popey, i dont think so ... the app was never installed before
<dobey> popey: no
<dobey> popey: it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1585337
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585337 in Software Center Agent "Uploading snap as click breaks the world" [Undecided,New]
<saavento> Buenas
<Guest46904> hola /  hi saavento
<saavento> hey mimecar :)
<popey> dobey: wow, good find
<dobey> popey: i try :)
<dobey> popey: technically i didn't find it. nessita did. i was just able to consistently recreate the problem, even outside the scope, and bugged server people to tell me what was going on, then she asked me to file a bug after finding that
<Nuibie> Can I use postgresql in Ubuntu touch
<dobey> Nuibie: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<dobey> assuming you mean actually running a server on your phone or something
<dobey> i suppose you could also ship your own build of postgres in an app if you needed to use it in an app for some reason
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-25
<jabawok> Morning all (aus), wondering if anyone knows much about the low power mode that bluetooth/wireless goes into when you turn the screen off.
<jabawok> i've done a fair bit of googling but theres not much info out there
<jabawok> i'm playing podcasts from a custom script in a vivid chroot on an E5HD. - through headphones everything works beautifully
<jabawok> you can turn the screen off and podcasts play for the whole day.
<jabawok> on bluetooth however, as soon as the screen is turned off, the audio stutters and cuts out for seconds at a time. as soon as the screen is turned on, bluetooth audio is solid again.
<jabawok> I'm assuming its a power saving mode. can anyone give me any clues on where to look in ubuntu touch to see where this mode is being activated, and if there are any API's or ways to block the low power mode from activating?
<jabawok> wireless also seems to go into a very low power mode when the screen is off and charger unplugged: packet loss and latency goes through the roof as soon as the screen goes black.
<JustinHitla> so, how is it going with ubuntu phones ? are the become popular or still a feature for developers,geeks ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: alot of devices already been sold
<JustinHitla> what is the cheapest ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: but depends much on the user itself, how many android apps he want or not
<JustinHitla> is it under $200 ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: i bought my bq 4.5 for 169 euro
<JustinHitla> are apps for ubuntu phones specially made or you can install anything that normal ubuntu can use ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: apps are specially made, for security reasons you can install the terminal way
<lotuspsychje> cant
<JustinHitla> lotuspsychje: by the way when you used your first ubuntu phone, what was the main difference in compare to android ?
<JustinHitla> I mean what one should be prepare when choosing to buy ubuntu phone ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: the missing android apps
<JustinHitla> I use so far web browser and video player
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: before you buy, you should consider if the apps will fit your needs on ubuntu-touch
<JustinHitla> how many apps so far available ? hundreds ? southands ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: basic apps are all there
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: didnt count exactly but i think more then 300 apps
<JustinHitla> but I would like to use real linux programms, like wireshark, nmap and all others for penetration testing, are they compatible ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: no, like i said you cant install the terminal way like on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: you need a real click app for a program
<JustinHitla> and it will not change in the future ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: the security model will keep the same
<JustinHitla> could've been convenient
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: but many things are changing overall for ubuntu
<JustinHitla> but for those who don't care or confident enough there have to be a way to install normall programms
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: for example, one can install ubuntu-desktop on a windows based tablet, install unity8 and install whatever you want
<lotuspsychje> snap packages and convergence have joined the scene aswell
<JustinHitla> so it will boils with time to something usable anyway, right ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: its already very usable
<lotuspsychje> i use as daily driver here
<JustinHitla> lotuspsychje: how battery usage in compare to android ? better ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: it all depends what the user wants exactly
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: that depends from device to device i think, but overall battery usage is good on ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> no extreme draining
<JustinHitla> so its canonical behind it right ? does canonical controlls hardware vendors like apple does with its phones or something or every vendor is free to choose or not to use ubuntu like it is for android phones ? I mean what strategy canonical uses to make it product popular ?
<JustinHitla> vendors needs some sertification from canonical or something to install ubuntu-touch on their phones ?
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: those are oem deals with canonical
<lotuspsychje> JustinHitla: vendor is free to choose, but on the ubuntu way
<lauri> JustinHitla: lotuspsychje again does not seem to realise that if you want to hack on the device then yes you can. apt and most of the Ubuntu command line is there, fiddling around on the command line of course might break things
<lauri> NetworkManager, pulseaudio is there; Xorg is replaced with Mir and then you'll find device specific blobs running
<JustinHitla> is there bluez with all those tools hciconf, hcitool ?
<lauri> JustinHitla: yes, regular Ubuntu bluetooth stack seems to be there
<lauri> I am going to try to get RFCOMM virtual serial line working over Bluetooth soon :D
<lauri> to connect some microcontrollers to the device
<tathhu_> lauri: damn. :D
<TomLee> does anyone know if an ubuntu-touch application can use Polymer/webcomponents? Or rather can there be a webapp that uses them?
<knut__> When i connect with adb to ubuntu phone, the charset is really twisted, and when the input to bash is wrong. Like this this picture: http://postimg.org/image/cmo8jtf2z/ Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<ogra_> you can install phablet-tools from the PPA and use phablet-shell ... that spawns a proper ssh connection over adb ... or you could use ssh directly via WLAN
<ogra_> the adb shell is rather crap ... good for emergency stuff but not really for working
<knut__> ogra_, im at work on a windows computer TT. can I install phablet-tools on the device??
<ogra_> no, thats a tool for the PC ... only for ubuntu
<ogra_> knut__, http://askubuntu.com/a/599041/514251
<knut__> ogra_, ok, ill look into putting ubuntu in virtualbox..
<ogra_> the above should work with ssh and putty
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> with adb and putty
<knut__> ogra_, thks Ill look into the ssh setup
<Emawolf> Hello, I am an Ubuntu Phone user, and while searching for IM clients/alternatives I found Loqui IM for Firefox os here https://github.com/loqui/im/issues/551
<Emawolf> I saw there was an Ubuntu Touch port too, https://github.com/loqui/im/tree/dev/platform/ubuntu-touch but maybe it's discontinued
<Emawolf> I searched around to know how Loqui works, especially for Whatsapp services because UT still lacks of a Whatsapp client, and found that Loqui works with Whatsapp servers via TCP sockets
<Emawolf> If the official app port is discontinued, could someone use the same method as Loqui's to develop a Whatsapp client?
<Emawolf> Or maybe try the
<Emawolf> porting by using snappy packages for dependences?
<mcphail> Emawolf: from what I've heard, whatsapp are fairly aggressive in shutting down or banning unofficial clients. Sounds like a waste of time, unfortunately
<Emawolf_> mcphail I know that, but it seems that Loqui team has no problems with this
<Emawolf_> Also the managed to work with WA's new end-to-end encryption too.... but unfortunately I don't know how they can do this
<mcphail> I think they use an open protocol for that
 * mcphail has never actually used whatsapp
<Emawolf_> So for Ubuntu Touch there aren't any chances? If we wait for WA's team, we will have our official client in centuries
<Emawolf_> I don't use Whatsapp either, but Ubuntu lacks of killer apps :(
<mcphail> Emawolf_: you could build it yourself, or persuade another dev to build it for you. But it will be hard to convince someone to spend time building someting which will be shut down
<brunch875> it grinds my gears how many people use whatsapp
<Emawolf_> mcphail I know... it's frustrating. I think the only possibility is to wait for an official client
<brunch875> I had hoped google talk would be more popular since it's installed by default on any android device
<Emawolf_> Me too... everyone uses Whatsapp, and I'm forced to use it even if I don't like it at all
<brunch875> I've convinced a couple of people to use telegram
<Emawolf_> Me too but they gave up quite soon because was not as popular
<ogra_> mcphail, Emawolf_ they not only shut down the clients but also your account ... i doubt anyone would want to be responsible for that
<Emawolf_> Now I use my BQ E5 as an everyday phone but I'm forced to use an android tab for Whatsapp -_-
<mcphail> ogra_: in the longer term, that would force people onto telegram ;)
<ogra_> tell whatsapp
<ogra_> mcphail, hah, indeed :)
<Emawolf_> mcphail: but people feel ok with their official clients... heh
<Emawolf_> So I don't think they'll have any of these problems
<mcphail> Emawolf_: sounds as if you need to trick all your friends into using an unofficial whatsapp client, get them banned ... -> profit!
<Emawolf_> mcphail: not bad.... xD
<Emawolf_> Thanks for the suggestion
<mcphail> Emawolf_: happy to help
<ogra_> heh
<Emawolf_> Being honest, do you think Whatsapp team will ever release an Ubuntu Touch client or give Canonical permissions to develop one?
<ogra_> who knows
<mcphail> Emawolf_: realistically, whatsapp is never coming to Ubuntu. They seem to be dropping support for smaller platforms rather than expanding. I think it will fall out of fashion before an official client would be produced
<Emawolf_> mcphail: I agree....
<Emawolf_> And hope for that xD+
<mcphail> Emawolf_: the only comfort I can give you is all social media and messaging platforms die quickly
<mcphail> Emawolf_: even the mighty facebook is young, but in apparent decline
<Emawolf_> yes....
<Emawolf_> I don't use facebook to much except for my University group...
<Emawolf_> Maybe, a Line/Viber/somethingelse client would be easier to develop, Line even supports FirefoxOS
<brunch875> huh I'm seriously considering making publicity for telegram
<Emawolf_> brunch875: me too
<Emawolf_> brunch875: but if some
<Emawolf_> developers would like to port a line client they'll do me a favour xD
<brunch875> how's that? Isn't line closed like whatsapp?
<Emawolf_> Guys, how can I export my contacts from the addressbook to a vcf card?
<Emawolf_> brunch875: Uhm... I don't know if it's closed, but it supports Firefox OS so maybe someone could ask for an Ubuntu Client too
<brunch875> well, at least it has an API, so there's that
<brunch875> whatsapp is just... evil :[
<Emawolf_> I agree xD
<Emawolf_> brunch875: who could be interested in porting it? Or ask to the team if they're interested in Ubuntu Touch?
<brunch875> Well, I have no idea... I guess I could port it myself but I don't really have that much free time
<Emawolf_> brunch875: unfortunately I have no knowledge in programming :( but we can keep in contact and I could ask directly to line team in the meantime
<brunch875> it shouldn't be too complex if there's an API available
<brunch875> at least nothing like whatsapp hunting down third parties
<Emawolf_> brunch875: can we exchange our emails? So maybe we could work on it
<Emawolf_> brunch875: if you want
<brunch875> sorry man, I can't jump into new projects right now. No time :/
<Emawolf_> brunch875: no worries :) I'll try asking directly to line team
<Emawolf_> brunch875: ah, and.... I'm a girl :P
<crs___> there is a bug on pro5. i have sim in slot 2 and the network indicator now shows a huge symbol for the connection type (huge E at the moment)
<crs___> i think the size of the symbol should be much much smaller
<davmor2> crs___: erm no that is the right size
<davmor2> crs___: it replaces the same size wifi indicator, it possibly looks bigger because it is a rectangle rather than a triangle
<crs___> i am talking about the symbol that you see, wehen you drag the statusbar down. it is seriously large. will try to upload a screenshot
<crs___> here is a screenshot of the bug: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-30755998/screenshot20160525_135712784.png.html
<popey> haha, that's ludicrously huge
<davmor2> crs___: hmmm mine is the same size as the one in the indicator
<popey> crs___: you on stable or rc-proposed?
<crs___> rc-proposed, r87
<popey> lemme test mine
<davmor2> popey: I think it triggers if you switch from 2g to 4g and back a few times
<crs___> i can confirm that i did switch. it was on 2g only by default. i switched to 2g+3g
<popey> holy cow the pro 5 boots fast
<davmor2> crs___: if you reboot does is switch back to normal size
<popey> mine flips between 4G and H, I rarely get E
<crs___> i didn't reboot since it happened. i thought it might be useful to help you in debuging
<davmor2> popey: no go into mobile settings and flip it from 4g/3g/2g/ to just 2g and back again
<popey> yeah, thats what I did
<popey> can't reproduce it here, sorry
<crs___> do you have your sim in slot 2 ?
<popey> yes
<popey> i have an SD card in slot 1
<crs___> ok, i will try to reboot and reproduce it.
<crs___> another small thing about the pro5: is it possible to decrease the mnimal brightness a bit? because right now it is very bright, even on lowest setting
<davmor2> popey: when you switch to 2g swipe down the indicator when there is no cellular symbol
<ogra_> best is you file a bug
<popey> crs___: actually, it is possible :)
<ogra_> popey, how do you know ?
<popey> crs___: as root, echo 1 into /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/pwm-backlight.0/brightness   :)
<popey> seems the slider in system settings makes it 10 as the minimum
<popey> which isn't the lowest it will go
<popey> should file a bug in system settings to let it go lower
<ogra_> yeah
 * popey runs a script which flips between 1 and 255
<popey> strobeeeeeeeee
 * popey freaks out
<davmor2> popey: man you crazy
<popey> okr
<popey> er, ikr
<crs___> btw, don't order a screen protector for your pro5. it will not work because the glas is curved :(
<crs___> i received mine today. the priblem now is, that the bend already begins before the front cam. this means that there now is air between the cam and the protector -> picture slightly blurry
<popey> aw
<popey> mhall119: https://www.frequencycheck.com/compatibility/Ealeulv/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-m576-dual-sim-td-lte-32gb-meizu-niux/united-states
<popey> seems you can't have nice things in the USA
<popey> only one LTE band and no 3G bands
<davmor2> popey: unless you are on verizon then you just cry :D
<popey> no LTE here either https://www.frequencycheck.com/compatibility/NYxlcrl/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-m576-dual-sim-td-lte-32gb-meizu-niux/united-kingdom
<popey> oh, some https://www.frequencycheck.com/carrier-compatibility/8KypS29/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-m576-dual-sim-td-lte-32gb-meizu-niux/3-three-united-kingdom
<ogra_> oSoMoN, was there already a way to force the camera to front by default in a webapp-container
<Mirv> popey: that information seems incorrect for Pro 5 with some first googling that claims FDD-LTE 1/3/7 and TD-LTE 38/39/40/41 should be supported unlike what frequencycheck claims
<oSoMoN> ogra_, not yet, but alex-abreu is working on it
<Mirv> (frequencycheck seems to indicate eg FDD-LTE 7 not being supported)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, coming soon
<ogra_> oSoMoN, alex-abreu , ah thanks ...
<ogra_> browser works fine btw
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/WfZLW6z.png
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> (thats on the pro5, making a call from my private account to my calonical account ... no lag or anything ... works realyl nicely)
<ogra_> *canonical
<alex-abreu> ogra_, the 2 sides of you
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> popey: it's hard to find precise information, but based on current state of the Internet I'd says it's a safe assumption most data is incorrect or only partially complete
<ogra_> sadly it only works once ...
<ogra_> seems the camera doesnt get freed up properly after the session
<ogra_> if i try a second cvall it only has audio
<alex-abreu> ogra_, do you have access to the hg settings?
<ogra_> alex-abreu, hg = hangout ?
<alex-abreu> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> yes, i do ... when it works it actually says there is no camera ...
<ogra_> when it doesnt i can select front/back camera in the settings
<popey> Mirv: interesting!
<alex-abreu> ogra_, and selecting either doesn't change the fact that in the end it doesn't work?
<ogra_> right
<alex-abreu> ogra_, ok, since I am roughly playing in the area of the handling code for media capture code in oxide I'll try to repro & check what happens, you are on pro5 right?
<ogra_> yep
<davmor2> ogra_: why you look like a startled bunny
<ogra_> davmor2, because of the snappy snake on the screen in front of me indeed
<davmor2> surely the screen in front of you is just a picture of the side of you :D
<ogra_> alex-abreu, hmm, so something clearly doesnt free up the camera service ... when i open the camera app now it tells me it has no permissions
<ogra_> davmor2, ssshhh
<davmor2> ogra_: is the snappy snake
<ogra_> alex-abreu, i think it might be related to lifecycle mgmt ... to upload the screenshot i indeed switched apps for a moment
<alex-abreu> ogra_, do you have many apps opened?
 * ogra_ guesses there is some idling stuck camera service now
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> only browser and gallery
<ogra_> but i switched between them to share the screenshot to imgur
<ogra_> during that the hangout disconnected
<ogra_> now when i start anything using the camera it says the permissions are unset (which is a lie)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, so there is a state mismatch
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i guess the browser needs to detach when it goes to bg
<alex-abreu> ogra_, well it should automatically be handles by the stack/oxide afaik, I'll check
 * ogra_ reboots the phone
<ogra_> ok, after fresh boot we are fine again
<alex-abreu> ogra_, no surprise there
<ogra_> on the secod try the browser even remembered the front camera ...
<ogra_> on thew third it has it forgotten again and i cant switch them anymore from inside the hangouts site
<ogra_> i have to go to the browser settings once and select the front camera (which was sdelected before), then the "flip camera" button inside the HO site works
 * mcphail 's ears prick up
<mcphail> video calling working???
<ogra_> mcphail, rc-proposed
<ogra_> but yeah
<ogra_> hangouts at least
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/WfZLW6z.png
<mcphail> ogra_: nice! Well done!
<ogra_> not my work :)
<mcphail> Nice done whoever did it then ;)
<ogra_> i'm just the poor user who tried it and found the bugs now :)
 * mcphail plays some Huey Lewis and gets his hoverboard
<mcphail> Let's see if they can do Ubuntu on Air on an Ubuntu phone next week
<ogra_> make sure you have a charger attached though :)
<mhall119> popey: that's what I was afraid of :(
<morphis> mhall119: you asked yesterday about what would be required to enable aethercast on community devices, right?
<mhall119> morphis: yes, specifically for mariogrip who's device images are already using Android 5.x
<mhall119> mcphail: I didn't mention it, but I was hosting the last Ubuntu On Air from the Ubuntu webbrowser on my desktop
<mhall119> mcphail: but, I think the webRTC stuff defaults to using the rear-facing camera on devices, and there's not currently an interface to change that, so it might not "just work"
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ^^ is that something that can be fixed in the browser/oxide side of things?
<morphis> mhall119, mariogrip: so if you want any further information feel free to ping me
<oSoMoN> mhall119, alex-abreu is working on making the front-facing camera the default, but you can already change the default from the settings
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, that is a trendy topic this morning
<oSoMoN> yes
<alex-abreu> mhall119, oSoMoN I am rebasing my MR branches for oxide on git atm
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ feels like he started something 
<ogra_> mhall119, http://i.imgur.com/WfZLW6z.png
<mcphail> mhall119: that's cool. Feels like progress.
<ogra_> takes a bit of fiddling but you can make it work
<alex-abreu> it is a sign that people are using it which is nice
<mhall119> oSoMoN: which settings?
<ogra_> mhall119, security settings in the browser settings
<mhall119> oh, ok, will check that out
<ogra_> from the burger menu
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ^^ FYI
<oSoMoN> mhall119, in the drawer menu next to the address bar, under privacy
<mhall119> ogra_: are you hanging out with yourself?
<ogra_> mhall119, yeah, the break taking ogra talks to his working counterpart
<ogra_> (private vs canonical account)
<mhall119> ogra_: at least you're in good company :)
<ogra_> and he understands me so well !
 * mhall119 doubts that
<ogra_> both ogras disagree :P
<ogra_> see
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> of course, the only thing both ogras could agree on is disagreeing with something
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-launches-next-week-for-supported-ubuntu-phones-and-tablets-504452.shtml
<lotuspsychje> yay!
<kaisoz> hi there
<tnth> Hello, I hope I am in the right area and am looking for a little coding advice. I nabbed Oliver Grawert G+ code to make a few qml webapps. I created a google-books webapp using his code but I am can't figure out teh code syntax needed to use presistant cookies. The web app is using oxide and qml.
<tnth> Side note: I am not a developer so appoligies for missing any terminolgoy.
<crs_> is there any up to date tutorial on how to create an ubuntu-phone app?
<crs_> i was trying to follow this one: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/
<crs_> from this tutorial everything seems to be so simple but in reality it doesn't work. I have to create a 'Kit' and the tutorial completely skips that
<mcphail> crs_: you have skipped a chunk of the documentation
<mcphail> crs_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/ - "Start by Installing the Ubuntu SDK". If you follow from there, you will create your kit
<dobey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/sdk/tutorials/running-apps-from-the-sdk/
<crs_> Oh, I read: "Follow these easy steps to install the ubuntu sdk" so I did only that. Thank you very much ;)
<mcphail> crs_: to be fair, the docs _are_ out of date. It shows a kit with a 14.10 frmework, for instance
<davidcalle> mcphail: crs: There should be a new fresh batch of docs with the next OTA
<mcphail> davidcalle: cool!
<davidcalle> crs_: regarding your app, yes, it seems that kits are not very well explained in the app dev workflow, especially since they have evolved a bit
<davidcalle> regarding your app creation issue*
<pidu> I've been trying to find any info on wether ota-11 will bring aethercast for the bq phones, does anyone know?
<OerHeks> pidu, ask again in #ubuntu-touch, dedicated phone channel
<OerHeks> oops we are in touch :-D
<pidu> :-)
<davidcalle> pidu: afaik, no
<pidu> Just Meizu Pro 5 then?
<s`> OerHeks: fail lol
<crs_> davidcalle: the bigger problem is, that adding a kit doesn't work for me :( maybe it is because of my windowmanager that doesn't present me the password popup
<davidcalle> pidu: for now, yeah, but maybe morphis has an eta or some tips to run aethercast on other devices?
<dobey> i don't think the e4.5 or e5 are going to get aethercast, because of lack of hardware and/or android5
<davidcalle> zbenjamin: if you are around any tips to help crs_ create a kit? eg. from the cli? ^
<pidu> dobey: that's unfortunate. I was hoping to dip my toes into convergence a little with my e5, thinking I could upgrade later on if I like it :-(
<dobey> pidu: iirc, there's some feature in the wifi hardware that's required for it to work, which the MTK-based phones don't have
<dobey> (could be wrong, but that's my basic understanding from bits and pieces i've heard)
<pidu> dobey: I'll just have to suck it up and get a meizu one later on then.
<dobey> it /might/ work on the m10 tablet, but not entirely sure if that's true or not
<pidu> Hah, I wen't with bq for the firefoxos developer phone. That experience was rather horrible. At least the e5 works pretty well as is. But without being able to play with convergence it feels like you're just getting half the concept. Tablet form factor is a little meh.
<pidu> My main obstacle with the bq e5 is that switching apps often gives me a visually blurry version and then the app doesn't respond to input, and I guess it might actually be crashing and restarting. Not sure if I'm low on memory or if it's something else. It doesn't seem to matter if I run many apps or just the one or two. Telegram is the worst offender. Sounds familiar?
<dobey> no idea. i don't have either aquaris phone
<dobey> haven't seen that exactly on either of my nexus phones though
<pidu> dobey: ok
<dobey> but i've been using ubuntu pretty exclusively on my nexus 5 for 2 years. not seen such blury apps, even when there were crashes
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-26
<amazoniantoad> Where can I download ubuntu touch? Does it turn into a full desktop when connected to a mouse/keyboard?
<moritz311> hey guys :)
<popey> morphis: :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/aethercast/+bug/1585933
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1585933 in aethercast "aethercast no longer connects" [Undecided,New]
<morphis> popey: thanks but is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/aethercast/+bug/1574444
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1574444 in Canonical System Image "wpa_supplicant claims P2P support is not available" [Critical,In progress]
<morphis> popey: simply reboot
<popey> i have rebooted
<popey> (I said that in the bug) :)
<popey> many reboots later... it connects
<morphis> popey: hm, looks like I was a bit too was in saying its a duplicate
<morphis> popey: did you power cycle the dongle?
<popey> morphis: yes
<morphis> popey: and that didn't help?
<popey> eventually after many reboots it did
<MasseR> Is anyone else having trouble opening the screen on UT device (nexus7)
<MasseR> As in, I can click the screen button for a couple of minutes before it opens the screen
<emawolf> Hello. I own an Ubuntu Phone. Since I use LINE Messenger on android, I checked their website and saw they support FIrefox and Chrome, so maybe they could support Ubuntu Touch too
<emawolf> I searched for a contact email but found nothing. Would any dev have enought time to port the app to Ubuntu?
<emawolf> Or how can I contact LINE team in order to ask them directly?
<davmor2> emawolf: just try using it in the web browser
<brunch875> given the app lifecycle that might not work too well
<davmor2> MasseR: no opens on tapping the button here but I'm on official devices here not nexus7
<MasseR> davmor2: sorry, a bit difficult to follow, so you're having similar problems?
<emawolf_> davmor2: how can I use it in the browser? Is it possible?
<davmor2> MasseR: no it works fine here on the 5 devices I test
<MasseR> Ok thanks
<davmor2> emawolf_: if it is supported in firefox and chrome the browser app is based on chrome's open source chromium browser so there is a good chance it will just work unless they have plugins for the browser to make it work
<emawolf_> davmor2: Do i have to open chrome web store to install the exstension?
<davmor2> emawolf_: the ubuntu browser has no store so that wouldn't work, it would need to not use a plugin
<emawolf_> davmor: so maybe I can't use it with the browser.... I read the only way to use it on Chrome is install the app via the store
<emawolf_> davmor2: How can I ask to LINE support about it?
<davmor2> emawolf_: no idea
<emawolf_> davmor2: For contacting support, there's only a web form in their page
<davmor2> emawolf_: I would say that would be how you contact them then
<emawolf_> davmor2: I'll try... if this wouldn't work, how could I contact others ubuntu devs who could be interested?
<davmor2> emawolf_: you can ask here but I wouldn't hold your breath as the plugin side is likely to be proprietary and not available for devs outside the company to hack on
<davmor2> emawolf_: so their webform would be the best place
<emawolf_> davmor2: I'll try to contact the support team then, thank you
<davmor2> no worries
<colongolGron> hi
<colongolGron> I would be interested in the technical details of who ubuntu phone works
<colongolGron> actually in such details to rebuild something similar with a linux distro of my choice and include the programs of my choice
<davmor2> colongolGron: that's not so easy
<colongolGron> davmor2: ok
<colongolGron> davmor2: could you explain to me the theory?
<s`> get android and build everything on top of it
<davmor2> colongolGron: what theory you would need to completely rebuild the system from the ground up like the kubuntu team did, it is not an easy task
<popey> colongolGron: you're asking a big question, can you be more specific?
<popey> we have some presentations which give high level stuff about the architecture
<colongolGron> popey: since i have only a vague idea of how it is done, its hard for me to be more specific yet
<colongolGron> popey: that would be interesting. hopefully it would enable me to ask more detailed questions
<colongolGron> popey: if you could point me to those presentations it would be cool
<popey> yeah, if I can find them
<colongolGron> not too easy it seems :)
<popey> colongolGron: sorry, was in a meeting
<colongolGron> popey: no problem
<colongolGron> i am still here :)
<popey> colongolGron: had a look through some and they're a bit too high level
<colongolGron> well maybe they would interesting nevertheless
<popey> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Internals_1.pdf is  agood start
<popey> a bit old
<popey> not sure what else we have.
<colongolGron> thanks for that one
<mardy> dobey: hi! I'm finally convinced, about the fact that we should let plugins specify which UI should be used for re-authenticating the user
<mardy> dobey: especially in order to implement immediate error messages and validation of fields (like "password must be at least 6 characters long")
<mardy> dobey: but... I'll first go with the ugly version, make it somehow acceptable, while working on the real one, which might take longer
<colongolGron> popey: okay i read it, it was interesting
<colongolGron> I wonder: on which devices can one run the ubuntu touch?
<popey> !devices | colongolGron
<ubot5`> colongolGron: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> colongolGron: basically Nexus 4, Nexus 7 (2013), bq e4.5, bq e5, bq M10, Meizu MX4, Meizu Pro 5. Plus a bunch of community ports including Nexus 5, OnePlus One.
<colongolGron> yay
 * colongolGron has a oneplus one
<popey> Works quite nicely on that device. mariogrip maintains the port.
<colongolGron> thats good new
<colongolGron> s/new/news
<colongolGron> i was never concerned about this so i have no expeirence with it and have to ask: is it possible to put the vendors android back on the phone again after one put ubuntu touch on it?
<colongolGron> in case one wants to change back
<OsakaFoo> would it be easy to port on electron based program?
<OsakaFoo> s/on/an
<popey> colongolGron: yes
<colongolGron> popey: any preparations i should undertake before flashing the new on ontop?
<popey> on a oneplus one? ask mariogrip
<dobey> mardy: ok. i'm trying to get through reviewing the current branch
<tnth> Hello, I can't figure out how to use "sessionCookieMode" or "cookiePolicy" in the Main.qml file.  I have tried setting "preferences.sessionCookieMode: persistent"  this in the webconext section of the  code but the app crashes. I am not a developer so any guidance is appreciated.
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, or alex-abreu  ^
<alex-abreu> tnth, hi, I guess you are trying to develop an Ubuntuwebview based app?
<tnth> background is that I nabbed some qml code to create a google books app. While the code works great and I can read the books as long as I am online. When I am offline, the books do not show up when off line
<tnth> Hi alex-abreu, Yes I am
<alex-abreu> tnth, I am not familiar with the google books app, why are you trying to tweak the cookies to achieve offline support?
<tnth> Currently, as long as you have internet connection and you refresh the page, the books  will disply for reading. When not connected to internet, the books do no show. I assumed that its because the cookies are cached or stored for the app to read.
<tnth> are not*
<tnth> This would help with trips or plane flights or  camping.
<alex-abreu> tnth, I dont think that the cookies are related to the offline behavior, they usually are just used for state management & auth and are online related bits
<dobey> no, cookies are something that get sent to the server. if offline, there's no server to send them to
<dobey> it sounds like you want LocalStorage (HTML5 Storage), but i don't know if google books does that
<alex-abreu> tnth, did you try to manually download the books?
<alex-abreu> dobey, no localstorage is still another thing
<oSoMoN> tnth, try "sessionCookieMode: WebContext.SessionCookieModePersistent"
<oSoMoN> (not saying this is going to help with the offline behaviour, but it might help with your crash)
<alex-abreu> tnth, you shoudl remove the cookies bits
<tnth> Ah, thanks for the cookie info. I didn't know that and makes sense.  In the app, you can download the book for offline mode an ( it also states downloaded) but with no internet connection, the webpage states offline and no books are displayed.
<moritz311> http://pastebin.com/KdGaBbuY
<moritz311> when syncing ubuntu touch with ubp-5.1
<moritz311> any idea ?
<alex-abreu> tnth, on what are you testing?
<tnth> @oSoMoN I will try that line to see if it helps with the crash for my own curiosity but will remove all cookie bits
<tnth> @alex-abreu I have a BQ FHD tablet
<alex-abreu> tnth, do you have your project handy? it might be easier for me to haev a look
<tnth> Alex, I do not have it online but I nabbed "Oliver Grawert" Googl+ code and just changed the URL patterns to google books.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/junk/google-plus-app   --  Or I can send you a shared link to my code on google drive. Which do you prefer sir?
<dobey> pretty sure you need to hook up the localstorage bits
<tnth> @dobey,  in the code it has  "preferences.localStorageEnabled: true"   Is this the same area you are referring too?
<mariogrip> colongolGron: nope, just flash on top of android works fine
<mariogrip> colongolGron: yeah, you can put vendor android back on it
<mariogrip> colongolGron: also if you just want to test ubuntu touch, you can use something called multirom if you got an rooted device
<brunch875> https://clbin.com/wGjkuM.png
<brunch875> https://clbin.com/TrRSma.png
<brunch875> haha, what?
<popey> ooh, you're the second person to report that
<popey> davmor2: ^
<brunch875> I'm on rc-proposed by the way
<davmor2> brunch875: there is a bug for it breakage in unity8
<brunch875> any steps I could follow to be helpful?
<davmor2> brunch875: reboot gets rid of it :)
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1585645
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1585645 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "Huge icons in network indicator" [Undecided,Triaged]
<brunch875> I mean, apart from hitting 'affects me too', is there any tool I should run for dumps?
<brunch875> to help you peeps debug and stuff
<davmor2> brunch875: nope already being worked on
<brunch875> thumbs up then, good luck!
<bqE5BlackScreen> Hi! I just purchased BQ E5 and it's screen goes to black all the time for about 5 sec.. Is this a know issue ?
<bqE5BlackScreen> I have tried to google that for an hour, but i cannot find anything.. :(
<mcphail> bqE5BlackScreen: doesn't sound normal to me
<davmor2> bqE5BlackScreen: not a known issue that I know to
<pmcgowan> bqE5BlackScreen, just a guess, turn of autobrightness if its on?
<bqE5BlackScreen> I will check that out
<bqE5BlackScreen> autobrightness has been (and is still) turned off.
<bqE5BlackScreen> Do you think that i have received hw that has defect ?
<bqE5BlackScreen> I cannot use that phone more than 20-40 sec an then it goes to black screen
<bqE5BlackScreen> It will wake up from that usually after about 5 second, but sometimes 10%-20% is stucks for that long time
<pmcgowan> bqE5BlackScreen, what is the inactivity timer set to
<bqE5BlackScreen> only way to get it up, is to push power button (to shut down screen virtually (as it is black already)) and wait some time
<pmcgowan> but it blacks out while using it?
<bqE5BlackScreen> and then push power button again and it will wake up, if I waited long enough.
<bqE5BlackScreen> yes, it backs out when using it
<bqE5BlackScreen> screen saver timer is turned off (i was hoping that it would help on that)
<pmcgowan> never heard of a problem like this
<bqE5BlackScreen> I am not a developer, but if i can provide something useful information I am happy to do that
<pmcgowan> bqE5BlackScreen, so you do not see the system restarting, just the screen goes black
<bqE5BlackScreen> I can file a bug, if somebody can help me a bit.. (=give link where to file it) and help me produce something (logs?) to solve it
<pmcgowan> bqE5BlackScreen, you can file one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<bqE5BlackScreen> otherways I am then planning to contact BQ and send this device back to them
<pmcgowan> include /var/log/syslog
<pmcgowan> but it sounds maybe like hardware issue
<bqE5BlackScreen> oki pmcgowan. I file a bug to that place and include that log. After that I return the device. Thanks!
<pmcgowan> bqE5BlackScreen, include your version info as well from about
<bqE5BlackScreen> ok. it is lates ot10.1 i thnk..
<OsakaFoo> what is the best way to create an ssh tunnel for use with another app
<colongolGron> mariogrip: thanks i will look for multirom then first :)
<OsakaFoo> I've ran ssh -L .. on the terminal and netstat reports it - But my app seems to not want to connect - is there some persmissions I am missing?
<mcphail> OsakaFoo: well, the ssh client (and terminal) will be stopped when you switch to your app
<OsakaFoo> mcphail: ah so that's not the best route - atm I'm running the ssh from adb
<mcphail> OsakaFoo: aah. I don't think adb sessions get stopped
<OsakaFoo> just wanted to have weechat's glowing bear to go via ssh rather than tls - but I guess that's not sure a big issue
<OsakaFoo> s/sure/such
<moritz311> someone have an idea why i'm not able to checkout ubuntu source ?
<altker128> Anyone using OTA-11 ?
<dobey> plenty of people use rc-proposed
<altker128> Any thoughts on lag/delays?
<dobey> different devices are different
<OsakaFoo> is it possible to update my phoen to rc-proposed from stable, and then back to stable if it does not work well without losing data?
<dobey> mostly
<brunch875> I use the aquaris e4.5 (which is mediocre hardware, right?) and I experience no lags on rc-proposed
<altker128> brunch875: Did you have a different experience with lag prior to rc-proprosed?
<brunch875> eh... not really, no...
<brunch875> but I've been on rc-proposed for most of the time
<brunch875> I think I've used the stable image only for two weeks after buying
<brunch875> so more than a year now :Þ
 * OsakaFoo updates phone to dev
<OsakaFoo> but first let me backup my stuff .. runs rsync
 * OsakaFoo hugs ubuntu
<mcphail> OsakaFoo: is the dev channel working? rc-proposed is the usual option
<dobey> mcphail: no it's not
<dobey> (devel/devel-proposed not working, i mean)
<davmor2> mcphail: actually the recommended one is stable :) if you want to test the latest and greatest then you can use rc-proposed.
<mcphail> davmor2: i assumed that was OsakaFoo's intention :)
<davmor2> mcphail: :D
<OsakaFoo> indeed it is
<ahoneybun> popey you picked my article for the Podcast?
<ahoneybun> :)
<popey> yup :)
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> trying to find it in the podcast
<popey> you'll find it if you listen to the whole thing
<ahoneybun> ohh
<ahoneybun> that's so cool lol
<ahoneybun> popey no comment about convergnce?
<ahoneybun> mm the Ubuntu Podcast does not work in Podbird?
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> now it does
<popey> ahoneybun: we talked about the M10 in the previous episode :)
<ahoneybun> oh makes since
<ahoneybun> but Hangouts works now!
<ahoneybun> oh uNav works
<popey> \o/
<ahoneybun> I had a screenshot of that working
<ahoneybun> on my 24in monitor too
<ahoneybun> popey the Nexus 7 does not handle close to the Nexus 4 though
<ahoneybun> that thing is smooth
<ahoneybun> hopefully OTA 12 fixes that
<popey> ahoneybun: eh?
<popey> i thought the specs of nexus 7 2013 and nexus 4 were similar
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-27
<Lenovo_> hi
<Lenovo_> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu touch on a Lenovo A8-50 or samsung galaxy tablet
<Lenovo_> On the Lenovo I have unlocked the OEM, on the Samsung I cannot unlock it
<kaisoz> hi!
<duflu> Hello kaisoz
<duflu> greyback: I suspect (actually can measure) much of our remaining dash performance issues are CPU bound. Anyone looking into that side yet?
<greyback> duflu: I believe that is on tsdgeos' plate
<duflu> Cool. I know it's impractical to collect CPU profile data on a phone, but it is possible.
<duflu> I haven't done it in a while
<duflu> Kind of requires a binary that will run without needing interaction
<tsdgeos> it's on my plate yeah, i'm first still working on the metrics reporting
<tsdgeos> but eventually will get there
<duflu> tsdgeos: I've had luck with valgrind --tool=callgrind in the past. Collect data on a phone and then visualize on desktop with kcachegrind
<duflu> Also try Google Profiler (the only free one that can accurately measure time wasted in the sleeping state)
<duflu> Although you can start using just desktop
<popey> duflu: greyback had some tools he demo'd at the desktop sprint in prague. dunno if you're already aware of them. SoC specific ones IIRC
<greyback> duflu: for Qt apps, we can use a power profiler tool in QtCreator
<greyback> popey refers to other tools I found, which profile the entire device CPU & GPU, and help you see what's going on in the whole system
<duflu> I'm trying to avoid mentioning Q* things as it's entirely possible our problems are simpler than that
<greyback> duflu: sure, but you were referring to the Dash
<greyback> duflu: I wrote up guide on a nice profiling tool for Mali, DS-5, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/GPU%20profiling/Mali
<ogra_> popey, how is your battery life on the pro5 ? (i have the feeling mine doesnt properly go to sleep, i lose about 50% over night (rc-proposed))
<popey> ogra_: mine's charged a lot of the time
<popey> or on charge
<ogra_> ah, i only charge mine when it tells me to
<ogra_> (and unplug when it is full)
<popey> last full charge 24 hours ago, now at 69%
<popey> oh, it was off overnight  😃
<brunch875> I'm wondering... why stuff like snaps when you can confine with groups and reading permissions?
<brunch875> there's more to it, isn't there?
<ogra_> brunch875, try #snappy ;)
<brunch875> I'm afraid I might get lit up from asking these sort of questions :Þ
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> nobody bites over there (at least everyone pretends not to :) )
<svij> they only tend to nibble (especially that ogra_ guy)
<ogra_> haha
<brunch875> I just used phone to flirt huehue
<brunch875> utouch++
<jdstrand> popey: hi! I'm going through the reviewers queue and clearing out things/getting questions answered. would you mind looking at permy though? its security policy did not change
<mterry> oSoMoN, heyo!  What's the plan for building webbrowser-app on arm64?
<ogra_> hmm, so my miracast adapters arrived ... seems my session crashes when i disable the external display
<oSoMoN> mterry, the plan is to first have oxide build on arm64
<mterry> ogra_, why would you ever want to disable such a beautiful thing
<mterry> oSoMoN, is there a rough ETA on that?
<ogra_> and the fonts are super blurry (my moniotor says it gets 1080p60 ... though that m,ight only be from the adapter)
<mterry> oSoMoN, like next month, next week, etc
<ogra_> mterry, yeah, when making a call for example ;)
<peat-psuwit> Are there any event that's propagate to Android container when booting is done?
<ogra_> bahm and two-finger-scrolling is completely broken ... goes into the wrong direction
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, only the other way round IIRc
<jdstrand> popey: thanks!
<ogra_> (teh container listens to ueventd and sends an event to upstart once it is done )
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: No property set? Like, when unity finish starting up?
<ogra_> i dont think we seed anything into the container, no, we need it completely running for most of the graphical bits
<ogra_> so it has to be done even before lightdm starts the UI session
<ogra_> (and lightdm waits fro the event from the container ... see its upstart override job)
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Ok. I'm trying to mimic this event: "on property:init.svc.bootanim=stopped" in Android init. I guess I have to create an Upstart job to do that.
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> that would be long before anything in ubuntu started up
<oSoMoN> mterry, that’s tracked by bug #1582638 , see the comments in there
<ubot5> bug 1582638 in Oxide "Fails to build from source on arm64" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582638
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, but yeah, you can easily put that into a unity8.override post-start script snippet
<oSoMoN> mterry, more in the "next month" ballpark
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, just make sure the android boot finishes fully ...
<mterry> oSoMoN, ok thanks!
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, i.e. you cant really block the container boot on this else you produce a deadlock
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: I'm not sure I understand you correctly.
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, do youo want to make the android container boot block until this property is set ?
<ogra_> (this wouldnt work  since the container must be done booting for lightdm to start)
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: No, not at all. It's kind of post boot adjustment for CPU governor and such.
<ogra_> ah, well, then you should just be able to use setprop from either the lightdm or unity8 upstart jobs
<ogra_> (i think lightdm would be easier since that doesnt run as the user ... though a bit early perhaps)
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Ok. Thank you, then.
<mardy> dobey: hi! About your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/signon-plugin-part2/+merge/293217
<mardy> dobey: SSOService::login() is (in the core currently on the images) calling Keyring::storeToken() after the authentication succeeds,
<mardy> dobey: and the latter creates the account (if not already present)
<mardy> dobey: the signon-plugin takes care of storing the token only, but it has no knowledge of accounts
<mardy> dobey: so that dance with the Accounts::Manager to create the account must still be done somewhere
<dobey> yes i know how it works currently
<dobey> the account should already be created in the qml plug-in afaik
<dobey> mardy: doesn't libsignon or libaccounts already have some way to flag the credentials as being invalid for an account? or is the oauth plug-in just hitting the respective server every time the account is requested by an app?
<mardy> dobey: ideally, the right place for doing that is the account plugin, but it may be that for this first iteration it's simpler to keep this code in the lib
<mardy> dobey: in a next iteration, I'd like to rework the account plugin so that it's QML only, using the Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts module directly (should be doable)
<mardy> dobey: no, it's plugin specific; the OAuth plugin also has a ForceTokenRefresh option
<dobey> ick
<mardy> dobey: I've just checked, the U1 account plugin does not create the account, it relies on SSOService::login
<dobey> mardy: so it just shoves another flag into PluginData and then calls authenticate()?
<mardy> dobey: yes
<mardy> dobey: ah, now I remember why I didn't convert the account plugin to use the signon-plugin directly: the signon-plugin does not have the functionality to create an account on the server (yet)
<dobey> well i'm not worried about creating new accounts on the server yet
<mardy> dobey: found a little bug with default-token-name, please don't hurry up with landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1461
<dobey> mardy: i haven't even assigned a silo to build it in yet. wanted to get the large part2 branch reviewed enough to be close enough to what we want to land, before building
<dobey> and was trying to find a couple other easy things to fix along with
<dobey> since our TZ overlap is not great, makes the turnaround for changes a bit annoying :)
<mardy> dobey: true
<dobey> mardy: why would respondWithStoredToken() always fail?
<mardy> dobey: because the stored data it expects must be in the form { "token-name": { "Token": ..., "TokenSecret": ..., ... }, "other-token-name": {...}, ...}
<mardy> dobey: unless you tell me that we will never ever support more than one single token name, it's better to store data in this way
<dobey> mardy: it still stores data in that way
<mardy> dobey: yes, but now process() can be called with an empty token name, so the lookup in the stored data will fail
<mardy> dobey: I think that at the beginning of process() we should do tokenName = m_data.TokenName().isEmpty() ? buildTokenName() : m_data.tokenName(), or something like that
<dobey> mardy: process() could have been called with an empty token name before too. this doesn't seem like a problem with my branch (if it is indeed a problem)
<mardy> dobey: no, tokenName was a required param before
<mcphail> popey: is your microsoft dongle the one on offer on ebuyer today?
<dobey> mardy: but it could have been an empty string
<dobey> oh i guess validateInput checked that it wasn't empty
<mardy> dobey: well, probably, but than that was a fault with my code; my intention was clearly to have it as a mandatory non empty param
<ogra_> mcphail, you want the v1 version ... that works for sure
<dobey> mardy: anyway, yes, currently we only have the one token name for any one device
<ogra_> not sure if/how well the v2 works ... i just got two v1 ones ... both work OOTB
<mardy> dobey: ok; but do you agree that we could set it right at the beginning of process, if it's empty?
<mcphail> ogra_: ta. Thought it was a bit pricey anyway
<ogra_> it is ... 40€ or so
<Laris> Hello, so I am thinking of switching android to ubuntu touch
<popey> mcphail: link?
<Laris> can you install glibc.i686 for example on the device after you have ubuntu touch as your os?
<popey> mcphail: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J9C2JDG is the one I have
<dobey> mardy: probably not in process(); though i think process() probably needs to be a bit more complex, in order to actually use the signon plug-in
<mcphail> popey: hold on - just deleted the email after ogra_ told me to look at the other version... :)
<popey> hah
<ogra_> well, that pic shows v1
<ogra_> afaik the "big part" is smaller in v2
<dobey> mardy: if i set it in responseWithStoredData(), it should satisfy your complaint here, no?
<popey> http://www.ebuyer.com/743240-wireless-display-adapter-v2-hdmi-usb-in-p3q-00003 is the v2
<popey> yes, smaller "big part"
<mardy> dobey: yes
<mcphail> popey: http://m.ebuyer.com/743240?utm_source=2016-05-27&utm_medium=campaign_email&utm_campaign=B2C_%28Friday%29_Openers
<mardy> dobey: please apply this to test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16733924/
<ogra_> mcphail, thats a v2
<Laris> can someone please tell me if having ubuntu touch on your device makes it possible in installing 32 and 64 bit libraries?
<popey> you can tell it's a v2 by the price :)
<mcphail> ogra_: yep. v1 much cheaper anyway
<popey> 34vs50 quid
<dobey> grr, pastebin is broken
<ogra_> Laris, that culd theoretically work in a libertine container if you would have a 64bit rootfs (which we do not have yet) ... then you could enable 32bit execution
<mcphail> popey: yep - 20 quid more and you could get the little asus nettop
<Laris> aha.
<Laris> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> Laris, note though that the only x86 rootfs/image we currently have is for the emulator
<ogra_> al supported devices are ARM
<Laris> this is what I wanted to find out
<Laris> I made the mistake into unrooting my device and getting the latest kernel
<ogra_> you can do a normal ubuntu install and install the unity8 mir session though
<ogra_> in case your device is PC compatible
<Laris> I can't root it again as there is nothing available for this kernel and the other way to have uid-0 is to lose my knox certificate and other
<Laris> it's a samsung a3
<ogra_> ah
<Laris> I want to try some pentesting tools and I guess I'll have to wait some more or get an older patch of my actual os
<ogra_> hmm, so casting a 1080p youtube movie from my pro5 to the TV still gets me quite some frame dropping ...
<Laris> anyway, thanks, it helped
<ogra_> popey, ^^ did you try that ?
<dobey> also we only have an i386 image for emulator right, no amd64?
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, i think i mentioned that above
<dobey> ogra_: you just said "x86" :)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<ogra_> (i could have said "intel" but x86 makes me sound so much more professional :P )
<dobey> "intel" wouldn't have made it more clear than "x86" does, about whether it's 32 or 64 bit
<mardy> dobey: this is my proposal, feel free to modify it at will: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/default-token-name/revision/243
<ogra_> its "all x86 sstems"
<mardy> dobey: but the test case is fine, on that I'm sure :-)
<dobey> i don't know why we don't build an amd64 emulator image
 * mardy is EOD
<dobey> cheers
<popey> ogra_: no
<popey> ogra_: I think the dongle scales down to 720p
<ogra_> well, the one attached to my monitor tells me 1080p60 ... on the monitor side though ... could be it scales internally
<ogra_> fonts are definitely very hard to read here
<popey> yeah, same
<ogra_> on both, monitor and TV
<popey> looks awful
<brunch875> queschiun: Can I put a reminder on calendar so that it reminds me with an alarm?
<brunch875> or should I use the tasks app?
<dobey> brunch875: calendar events can have alarms, yes.
<brunch875> hoorraaay
<ogra_> since forever :)
<brunch875> Now how about I add it on my laptop's calendar program. Will it sync?
<brunch875> cause that'd be bombastic
<brunch875> meh desktop calendar doesn't sync with anything
<dobey> ?
<ogra_> depends which one you use
<brunch875> default, didn't install anything. That's gnome's, isn't it?
 * ogra_ uses evolution and syncs through google ...
<dobey> google works "fine" in evolution or gnome-calendar
<ogra_> dunno, never used it ... most of my machines were installed like 5-6 years ago and since upgraded
<brunch875> I'm really tempted to boot thunderbird and get evolution
<dobey> only 5-6 years? n00b :P
<s`> telegram is accumulating badges, now it shows 3. cant make them go away (talking about the left dock)
<s`> anyone got this issue?
<ogra_> dobey, well, i have a warty laptop, but that hasnt been booted in years :)
<brunch875> The green badges? I have those too. I never quite understood what they meant
<ogra_> s`, file a bug
<s`> brunch875: it's red
 * ogra_ has seen that before as well
<brunch875> I believe telegram doesn't mark messages as red if you read them someplace else
<ogra_> brunch875, well, it should remove the badge when you open the app locally ... but it doesnt do that every time
<s`> i mean, the badge color is red, not green :P
<ogra_> (sometimes it does, dometimes it doesnt
<ogra_> )
<s`> never worked for me ogra_
<s`> like NEVER
<s`> :D
<s`> oh wait
<ogra_> works for me about 50% of the time ... perhaps i'm lucky
<brunch875> oh wait, I actually had 4 unread messages
<s`> ok i understood
<brunch875> s`, are you using the latest version?
<s`> yes
<s`> OTA-10.2
<brunch875> hmph maybe it's different for me because sitting on rc-proposed
<s`> and latest tg version
<brunch875> how do you check ota version, again?
<s`> system settings
<s`> about
<s`> something like that
<brunch875> not finding it there
<ogra_> only on stable
<brunch875> ogra_ spills knowledge everywhere
<brunch875> thanks!
<ogra_> (OTA version for rc-proposed would be nonsense ... rc-proposed is daily builds)
<brunch875> I got age of wonders 3 yesterday. Such a fantastic game. Being turn based it would be simply the best game for utouch. By far!
<brunch875> Someone will have to nag the developers to recompile for arm
<brunch875> if mc-phail asks, I didn't say anything :Þ
 * brunch875 clings to hope
<brunch875> Actually, it could be a good place for them to monetize. The ubuntu store
 * ogra_ LoLs
<ogra_> popey, seen that http://withinrafael.com/building-a-microsoft-wireless-display-adapter-base-image/ ? seems there is linux inside
<fish__> Help/
<fish__> need help
<fish__> installing touch os on samsung g note
<DPA> Hi. I just got a Meizu Pro 5 ubuntu edition, and found some things which apear strange to me. First of all, I want to use an ext4 formatted SD Card, but the Phone can't authomatically mount it. I tried to modify /etc/fstab, but the file is mounted on a tmpfs, and any change vanishes after a reboot. How is the /etc/fstab file generated on an ubuntu phone, and how can I change it? Secondly, I read that
<DPA> the ubuntu phones aren't updated using apt-get, is this really true? If so, why? And lastly, I found an LXC Container named 'android' on my phone, what purpose does it serve?
<mcphail> DPA: with regards to the latter, some android drivers are required for the hardware. There aren't open equivalents
<mcphail> DPA: the devs haven't decided on the final strategy for the sd card. You can format as ext4, but you'll be swimming against the tide
<DPA> mcphail: Many thanks, this axplains a lot.
<dobey> DPA: yes, apt-get is not how the phones are updated. the root fs is read-only. system updates are applied via image diffs
<mcphail> DPA: the core images are update as a whole, rather than piecemeal with apt get. If you need apt, safest way is with a chroot
<dobey> or a container via libertine
<mcphail> brunch875: am I getting a bad reputation on here? ;)
<brunch875> Impossible! you're one of the coolguis, mcphail!
<popey> ogra_: oooh! Didn't know it had linux inside, maybe we can make an image for it which has an ubuntu splash :)
<mcphail> popey: the one good thing about windows is it doesn't have plymouth!
<popey> hah
<popey> seems no documentation for flashing the thing though
<DPA> If image diffs are used for system updates, how does this look like from a security perspective? How can I check that no one manipulated the images with the Images?
<popey> DPA: the images are cryptographically signed on our server
<dobey> also delivered over HTTPS
<crs___> bluetooth is not working on my pro5 with rc-proposed. is that normal?
<moritz311> do someone have some basic knowledge about sony devices ?
<altker128> mcphail: On the SD card front, why are there issues using ext4 or any other filesystem Linux supports?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-28
<mcphail> altker128: there are concerns ext4 would confuse Windows users. And noone has decided a security model for the sdcard yet, to integrate with app confinement. I don't share the objections
<altker128> mcphail: Which phone do you run Ubuntu Touch on?
<mcphail> altker128: bq 4.5, although it is temporarily running android
<moritz311> Hey guys
<brunch875> I can use the adb tools in ubuntu to play with android devices, right?
<s`> dekko is not downloading emails :\
<s`> only at startup
<brunch875> I just started up a hotspot in order to put two laptops in the same "lan"
<brunch875> but apparently the laptops are isolated from each other
<brunch875> Is there a way to configure this behaviour?
<Acou_Bass> err, are al these news things im seeing right? is OTA-11 gonna have miracast??
<Acou_Bass> if so thats epic, as the last time i asked about miracast support it was a 'ehh, we may have it in future' :D
<moritz311> have someone little expirience building ubuntu touch
<kaisoz> Hi there
<moritz311> kaisoz: hi :)
<joselix> Hi
<zub> Hi. I tried to build a mir hello-world app with ubuntu sdk chroot. On my phone I have rc-proposed. The chroot I used was ubuntu-sdk-15.04. But in the chroot there's libmirclient.so.8 while on the phone I have libmirclient.so.9. What is the correct chroot to use with rc-proposed?
<DPA> Hi. I have a Problem with my Meizu Pro 5 ubuntu edition. I added the line "/dev/mmcblk0p1  /mnt/sdcard/    ext4    defaults,auto,nofail,noatime,nodiratime,commit=60 0 0" to the file /lib/init/fstab, and now, it doesn't boot anymore. It shows only the meizu splash screen. How can I fix that?
<founderio> DPA: you probably need to boot some kind of recovery image (not sure which one is on that device) that allows you to access that file & remove the line. Then check the logs why this happened
<DPA> If I connect the device using USB to my PC, I see it as an MTP device but can't connect to it, and dmesg detects it as an ubuntu phone. If I press Volume UP and Power, i see a big Ubuntu logo, and nothing else hapens. If I press Volume Down and Power, it shows "PSN: 86132B05DA77 => Fastboot mode" in the bottom half of the screen, and dmesg shows that it was detected as an android device. "abd devices"
<DPA> and "abd usb" won't find the device any case.
<founderio> hmm.. I'll have to defer to the ubuntu cracks on here..
<founderio> But if you're willing to try, you could flash a different recovery image like TWRP_3.0_m86. Not sure on the implications for the rest of your phone though -> I use it with the android version of the meizu pro 5
<founderio> probably ogra _ or some of the other folks can help you with that
<founderio> As he put it, the differences between the regular & ubuntu version of that phone *could* leave you without an IMEI if you try such things. I have not had such problems, but just a word of caution here
<DPA> founderio: As I said, adb doesn't show the device, and isn't that required in order tho flash the device?
<founderio> nope. flashing happens via fastboot
<founderio> adb is then enabled by the recovery image when it booted
<DPA> founderio: Many thanks, is there a tutorial or something on how to flash that recovery image on this phone? Or even better, is there a way to read and write to specific parts of the internal memory of the device using fastboot? In this case, i could just flash an empty line to the memory address of the line I added to the file in order to override my change.
<altker128> DPA: This thread might be helpful : http://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<altker128> DPA: And also http://askubuntu.com/questions/775502/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-phone-how-reinstall-the-device
<sebThreeM10white> oh someone has a pro 5?
<DPA> founderio: I looked at the commands available with fastboot, and since I didn't find a way to read from the internal flash memory, i just flashed the recovery image you mentioned. It worked and I was able to comment out the line I added to that file. Everithing works again, thank you very much.
<altker128> DPA: Can you share your experiences with Touch on the M5?  Like responsiveness and speed, etc?
<founderio> DPA: sorry, was AFK. glad it worked!
<DPA> altker128: I wrote about all my experiences from when I bought it to now here: https://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/396096#4594341 (it's in german, I know, i can translate it for you if you wish.)
<founderio> altker128: Just my 2 cents here: I use touch on the android version of the pro 5. Flashing was a bit of a challenge, but went easier than expected. Responsiveness is great, speed also not that bad. The camera is a bit slow & app startup time could be better. but once the apps are loaded -> nothing to complain, speed wise
<founderio> * camera app to be specific
<DPA> founderio: On my phone, apps which are using webkit are lagging a little bit when I scroll. The webbrowser and webapps to be specific.
<founderio> hm, I didn't notice that before.. maybe a bit, but nothing I can't bear. It's mostly the startup time which I notice (and occasional crashes & derps of course)
<founderio> overall the pro 5 is a nice piece of hardware. just takes some time getting used to the screen size XD
<crs___> i am missing a call-recorder-app. am i right, that it is impossible to create such an app in ut? (recorder has to be in background but will be suspended at that moment)
<altker128> DPA: I think an English translation would be great
<altker128> founderio: When you say app start-up time, do you mean every app or just Webkit apps?
<founderio> Scopes (known?), Camera, Phone (legacy apps?)
<altker128> Is scopes webapp or compiled Qt?
<founderio> no idea
<founderio> startup there is also not that big of a deal. usually only on reboot ;)
<founderio> tbut the camera app really needs to be fast
<DPA> altker128: Ok. But a translation will take me about a week, because I am very busy lately. How shall I notify you where it is when I am done?
<altker128> DPA: I'll hang out in here, would you just /msg me ?
<DPA> altker128: Ok. I have to leave now, It's already one o'clock in switzerland.
<altker128> DPA: OK, thanks !
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-29
<Lucas__> portuguese ?
<talonz> anyone got any recomendations on miracast dongles theres so many out there
<zub> Hi. I tried to build a mir hello-world app with ubuntu sdk chroot. On my phone I have rc-proposed. The chroot I used was ubuntu-sdk-15.04. But in the chroot there's libmirclient.so.8 while on the phone I have libmirclient.so.9. What is the correct chroot to use with rc-proposed?
<tuttle955i> Hello, Meizu Pro5 here
<tuttle955i> Derek crashes after each use, where should I report this
<tuttle955i> Dekko *
<tuttle955i> Not Derek, he rarely crashes
<altker128> https://www.mentor.com/pcb/downloads/oda-xpedition?cmpid=9049
<altker128> oops, sorry
<tuttle955i> Found the answer in #dekko
<tuttle955i> Delete ~/.cach/dekko* and ~/.local/share/dekko*
<mimecar> good morning
<gilly_> mornin :]
<mimecar> good morning gilly_
<moritz311> Hey guy, have someone some experience in kernel building ?
<mimecar> I don't moritz311
<moritz311> mimecar: no problem
<Howard__> Howdy !
<popey> hello
<mimecar> hi Howard__
<Howard__> popey, Just watched the latest Q&A with you and the Meixu 5 - shame there are none left to buy, now.
<mimecar> xD
<Howard__> wat does xD mean ?
<mimecar> something similar to lol
<mimecar> let me find the 'xD' on Google
<Howard__> ok right, I thought you were being immature, for a second there, cheers.
<mimecar> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emoticon
<mimecar> you can read the meaning on that link
<Howard__> =_=
<Howard__> popey, I've seen an Ubuntu phone on ebayUK.
<popey> Howard__: there's a few
<altker128> MeizuPro 5 is out of stock or?
<popey> indeed http://www.joybuy.com/1104324.html
<popey> no ubuntu pro 5's on ebay :)
<altker128> Well, honestly that's a good thing it's out of stock. It means it's selling :)
 * popey hugs his pro 5
<altker128> What about the Pro4?
<altker128> Is that still available?  Seems like that's a pretty capable device too
<svij> altker128: the MX4 is sold old for a long time already.
<Howard__> I hate the fact you can't actually buy a Pro 5 - what's the point in bunting otherwise ? Any alternatives that stack up against the Pro 5 ?
<jj_> probably in the near future
<jj_> probably from BQ also
<altker128> Howard__: What do you meant can' t buy the Pro5?  Wasn't it available through JD?
<jj_> its OOS :)
<jj_> it's*
<altker128> Yeah, but that's not a permanent condition
<altker128> Is it?
<jj_> *shrugs* it could be
<altker128> Why?  Didn't they just release the device?
<popey> They make them in limited numbers it seems
<popey> and they sell out fast
<jj_> yes. but it went out of stock VERY quickly from what i observed
<Howard__> troo.
<popey> Sadly not up to us how many they sell
<altker128> I think the fact it went out of stock is a good thing, it means demand is high and they will make more
<moritz311> would like to see an device simple as the ipad air with ubuntu in the future :) that would be really great
<altker128> Meizu could easily make a tablet with the same guts as the Pro5.  It's not like the requirements are much (any?) different
<popey> I don't think Meizu make tablets
<moritz311> maybe they will in the future :D
<Howard__> must be some kinda inner-favouritism that popey got one and I didn't is my pontification :)
<jj_> do you guys think that Meizu is well invested in the whole Ubuntu Phone thing? I mean when i get a bq product , inside and out it's ubuntu focused. with meizu, it still ships with the flyme manual :/
<jj_> or maybe it's just me :D
<Howard__> no its not just you.
<Howard__> i get it.
<altker128> jj_: It's a gamble, they're not going to put much marketing effort behind it unless Ubuntu variants sell well and demand is high.
<jj_> but Bq does, to a certain extent
 * Howard__ wonders where is the bug that stops his Nexu 4 from turning on first time he/she hits the button on the side.
<Howard__> **Nexus 4
<altker128> Howard__: N4 on Ubuntu touch?
<moritz311> will put some more effort in porting to my tablet and then try a bit out
<Howard__> I'm off - I'll read the logs for that answer later - bye guys. Yes Nexus 4 w/ Ubuntu Touch.
<Howard__> o/
<jj_> *waves*
<altker128> Howard__: Is it a single event or is it always there?
<dobey> you mean, power on as in boot, or power on as in toggle the screen on/off?
<Howard__> oh wait - fans ...
<Howard__> well, its the power button on the RHSide.
<dobey> i know where the power button is
<Howard__> well its that one :)
<dobey> i mean are you trying to boot the phone on, or is the screen just disabled with the phone asleep
<Howard__> 2nd one.
<dobey> my nexus4 doesn't seem to have such a problem. but it happens all the time on my nexus 5 where the screen won't come on right away
<dobey> could either be a bug in the code that handles the button itself, or a bug in power management bits. not sure
<Howard__> how do i update, again ?
<Howard__> I think I'm  still on 10.
<dobey> system settings -> updates
<Howard__> got it. "SW up to date" :)
<Howard__> right off to the party/ball , bye guys.
<moritz311> have someone some basic kernel know how ?
<altker128> moritz311: What does that mean?
<moritz311> yeah i get an errror when enabling CONFIG_ANDROID_RAM_CONSOLE, but don't know a way to fix it
<zub> moritz311: (guessing from experience with other non-ubuntu embedded kernels) maybe you need to explictly turn som other options on? In device-patched kernels I've seen situation that 'unexpected' options were broken - would not pull in things they needed or sometimes the code wouldn't compile as nobody tried and cared
<zub> I'm having troule installing ubuntu sdk chroot. I run 'sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create' and it fails on me with The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: liboxideqt-qmlplugin:armhf but it is not going to be installed'
<zub> I think it's caused by broken dependencies. Is this bugreport-worthy? Against what package? ubuntu-sdk-libs?
<moritz311> zub:
<moritz311> sony/msm8974/drivers/staging/android/ram_console.c:58:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'persistent_ram_init_ringbuffer' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<moritz311>   prz = persistent_ram_init_ringbuffer(&pdev->dev, true);
<moritz311> this is the error easy to know why, but the funny thing is that no kernel implement that function so the question is how they all get /proc/last_kmsg working ?
<zub> moritz311: some googling tells me there used to be persistent_ram_init_ringbufer function in upstream 3.4 and in 3.5 where it's been moved
<zub> moritz311: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=3.4;i=persistent_ram_init_ringbuffer & http://lxr.free-electrons.com/ident?v=3.5;i=persistent_ram_init_ringbuffer it used to be present in upstream
<moritz311> mhhhhh
<moritz311> is there maybe a reason why it is removed from msm kernel files ?
<zub> no idea :(
<zub> I don't know the msm kernel
<moritz311> zub: mhh okay .... no idea how to debug why it isn't booting .... but thanks for your help :)
<zub> moritz311: perhaps talk to some android guys, they might have more experience
<moritz311> yeah have some little contact to mariogrip :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-22
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I'm feeling a bit bad for asking, but is there an up to date tutorial to install android on my mx4 (ubuntu edition)?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-23
<hpagseddy_> Hi
<hpagseddy> Is this channel still active?
<sebsebseb> before this chcannel dies, or pretty much, since Ubuntu touch is about to die, no more updates
<sebsebseb> ok a possible fork coming, but that doens't change this,,  if I do a fork later got to re flash anyway
<sebsebseb> so uhmm I got a load of stuff on the Meizzu MX 4 some stuff on bq 4.5 even. that's photos, vidoeos, texts
<sebsebseb> how to back up ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-24
<CarlosMazieri> popey:   are you there?
<popey> CarlosMazieri: heya, sorry, not had a chance to update file manager, will set aside some time.
<CarlosMazieri> popey:  OK thanks, please do it.
<MCMic> Is there any attempt at supporting KDE connect on Ubuntu touch?
<ferdie> Hey, guys!
<sandy_> hello guys
<sandy_> I have a dell venue 8 pro 3845 running windows 10 home 32 bit version.I want to try using Ubuntu Touch on this device but my device is not on the list of supported devices
<sandy_> Is there any to get Ubuntu Touch running on this device??
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-25
<danielthebague> networking has stopped on my ubuntu phone
<danielthebague> is this due to the end of life of the ubuntu phone
<danielthebague> has it been deactivated?
<danielthebague> hi mpt has my bq aquaris e4.5 been deactivated
<popey> danielthebague: no. we didn't remotely deactivate network on devices.
<danielthebague> Do you think i could have been hacked?
<popey> what's more likely is a bug, or for some reason the network has become disabled. either re-enabling the network or rebooting usually fixes it
<danielthebague> rebooted multiple times and its not starting network manager
<popey> might want to open a terminal and try "nmcli con" to see what connections are visible, and "nmcli con up" to bring up a connection
<popey> i think you have to specify the connection name too
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-26
<aba_> hi...anyone tried to port touch to SM-T825 yet?
<catwalk> Hi
<catwalk> Can I just type my question now?
<genii> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<catwalk> does anybody happen to know if my touch screen HP Pavilion will well work with Ubuntu?
<catwalk> thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-05-28
<mickle> hi
<mickle> I have question
<mickle> ?
<mickle> #ubunutu-touch
<mickle> HI
<mickle> join #ubuntu-touch
<mickle> join #ubuntu-touch
<mickle_> ?JOIN
<mickle_> JOIN #ubuntu-touch
<mickle_> Hi
<mickle_> anybody?
<mickle__> hi
<mickle_> helllo
